# Inventar en Electrónica:



## dearlana (Mar 22, 2013)

Retomo el tema de Inventar en Electrónica porque lo considero muy interesante.

Intenté responder a pepechip pero como nadie le había contestado desde hace más de 6 meses, hice lo que me indicó el letrero rojo.

Porqué tan interesante:

Al igual que el anterior usuario, me gusta diseñar circuitos y si no se asemejan a lo ya trillado, mejor.

Por ejemplo: Un oscilador con solo un transistor, una resistencia y un condensador.

Hace unos cuantos años diseñé dos cámaras Kirlian novedosas, un explosor para galerías anfibio; que sustituía a los mastodónticos explosores sensibles a la humedad, de la época. Un programador para 24 canales con 12^24 combinaciones, Un medidor de iones de 150 Gigaohmios de resistencia de entrada y bastantes aparatos más.

----------------

De patentar: Nada. No vale la pena en este país.

---------------

Pero considero que el Diseño Electrónico si tiene salida.

Recuerdo que una vez me llamaron de una Fábrica de Recauchutados porque al vulcanizar las ruedas a 160 grados: Algunas cubiertas de camión... luego:  Iban soltando trozos por las autopistas ( Muy mala fama para la fábrica ). 

Les diseñé un aparato para detectar - Antes de recauchutarlas-...la humedad que se quedaba entre las lonas de las gomas en esas cubiertas de camión que por alguna causa se habían picado en Invierno y pasado el agua de los charcos hacia su interior. ( Luego, al recauchutarlas a160 grados, esa humedad se volatilizaba dentro de la cubierta. Separaba internamente las lonas y eso es lo que hacía que luego saliesen disparados los trozos al circular el camión, con el consiguiente peligro para los demás usuarios de la autopistas).

---------------------

A la gente les gusta mucho que les diseñen cosas muy especificas que quieren tener. Yo creo que eso tiene mucha salida y más en los tiempos que corren.

Es lo mismo que pasa cuando las empresas quieren que les diseñen softwares específicos a sus casos particulares.-- No encuentran programadores-- ( O los que están no saben resolverles las cosas o no quieren complicarse la vida).

-----------------------

Espero que este tema de los inventos en Electrónica les anime  a seguir tratándolo.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 23, 2013)

*Oscilador con un solo transistor, resistencia y condensador:*

Ventaja: Economía y simplicidad:

Simplemente alimentándolo en inversa con la resistencia en serie para evitar el embalamiento.

Vale un económico BC548.

Aunque si tenemos alguno de Germanio, mejor.

El condensador va entre colector y emisor. La base se deja libre. 

Si el condensador pasa del microfaradio podemos obtener pulsos parecidos al sonido del motor de una canoa.



*Interfono sin alimentación:*

Existen una bocinas de aluminio, de 8 ohmios,  no muy grandes (Un palmo)...que resuenan a 1 KHz (Voz humana. Sobre todo de las mujeres...que no fumen).

No solo amplifican el sonido: También sirven para "empaquetarlo".

Si conectamos dos de esa bocinas con un simple cable doble paralelo: Sin alimentación ni consumo ninguno y funcionando las 24 horas gratis = Transmiten los sonidos de forma bidireccional.

Sirve para cables dobles paralelos de 2x1 y de una longitud de hasta unos 50 metros. 

Para "llamar": Hay que silbar dentro de la bocina.

Para longitudes de 200 metros y más: Utilizar "transformadores adaptadores de impedancia" = Sacados de los baratos alimentadores de 300 miliamperios (Esos que vienen con salidas múltiples)). La bocina la conectan al secundario del transformador en su sección para salida de 9 Voltios.

La línea de "alta tensión" la sacan del primario de los 220 Voltios del transformador.

Resto del circuito: Lo mismo pero al revés ( El otro transformador. A 200 metros de distancia: "Recoge la señal de alto voltaje"...la pasa a bajo voltaje ( = 9 Voltios ) que va a la otra bocina).

Recuerdo haber puesto un reloj despertador antiguo, de esos de cuerda; frente a un altavoz.

Se oye perfectamente claro, lejos, en el otro altavoz. Sin pilas de ninguna clase.

Si lo ponen en una cuna, el llanto del bebé parece ser el sonido favorito para la máxima eficacia de estas bocinas. (La otra bocina en la cocina).

Les recuerdo que el altavoz tiene que ser del tipo bocina. Para que concentre la energía vibratoria del sonido por un lado y para que esta sea amplificada posteriormente en la otra bocina ( Como se hacía con los antiguos gramófonos).

Espero que les guste.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 24, 2013)

*Sonómetro/Decibelímetro Gratuito:*

No necesita pilas.

Funciona las 24 horas.

Se basa en la misma tecnología que utilizaron los gramófonos de nuestros abuelos; que tampoco llevaban pilas.

Ideal para ponerlo en nuestro lugar de trabajo  y comprobar el daño diario al que están sometidos nuestros oídos algunas veces.

--------------------------------

Tan sencillo como lo siguiente:

Una bocina de aluminio de 8 ohmios como la ya citada en otros montajes.

Vale una bocina de las que se usan para las alarmas (Aunque sean de plástico)( No una bocina con la alarma completa dentro) (Sí una alarma averiada a la que se le extrae el circuito y solo se le deja el "motor" de los 8 Ohmios. Aunque en algunos casos, suele ser de 4 Ohmios).

Si no se consigue nada de eso: Una garrafa de agua de 5 o de 8 litros (Si es de las azules, de Solán de Cabras, por ejemplo: Mejor. Queda más disimulado el asunto. La transparente queda un poco cutre). Se corta por encima de la mitad de su base, de manera que tengamos un embudo maravilloso.

Donde iba la tapa de la garrafa se pega un altavoz de 8 Ohmios. Debe ir pegado. Este detalle es importante ( No deben quedar resquicios entre el borde del altavoz y el borde del hueco donde iba roscada la tapa).

Un alimentador de 300 miliamperios --no estabilizado-- al que se la ha sacado el transformador. (Ya citado en otros montajes. Es lo más barato del mercado). (Aquí: 2 euros).

Un Microamperímetro analógico. (Ideal sería el que viene en los viejos testers de 20 Kohms/Voltio). (Ese es de 50 Microamperios fondo escala).

------------

Procedimiento:

El altavoz del embudo ( O la bocina...o lo que sea. Porque siempre funcionará. Lo que variará será la sensibilidad. Se le puede poner hasta un Woofer)...Se conectará al voltaje más bajo del secundario del transformador (3Voltios).

El primario del transformador, de 220 Voltios, con un diodo serie 1N4148, irá conectado al positivo del microamperímetro (El otro polo del transformador, al negativo).

(Alguno se preguntará ¿Porqué un 1N4148 a una salida de 220 Voltios?orque ya quisieramos todos que esto prudujese 220 Voltios. Si llega a un par de voltios: Suficiente).

Se podría pensar que haciendo un Puente de Graets con 4x1N4148 se mejoraría el rendimiento pero surge el problema de los 1,2 voltios de umbral de cada semiciclo.

------------

Ya está hecho el decibelímetro. Funcionará rápido ante cualquier fuente sonora a partir de 30-40 decibelios. Gratis las 24 horas.

Si queremos que la respuesta sea integrada: Poner un condensador de 0.1 Microfaradios en paralelo con el microamperímetro.

--------------

Se puede calibrar con las escalas más altas de un costoso Decibelímetro profesional.

-------------

Se le puede añadir el Puente de Graets y mejorará la sensibilidad. Pero los diodos deben ser Schottky (= Un poco caros).

¡Ánimo y a disfrutarlo!.



*Tweeter insólito:*

Se utiliza el consabido procedimiento supereconómico del transformador del alimentador de 300 miliamperios para:

Adaptar la baja impedancia (4-8 Ohmios) de las salidas de los amplificadores o de los autorradios:

O sea: Los 3 voltios del secundario del transformador = Que se conectarán en paralelo con los cables que van a los altavoces...(Conviene probar con la salida de 4,5...con la salida de 6...con la salida de 7,5 Voltios. De manera que se obtenga el máximo rendimiento).

Y el primario de los 220 Voltios a:...

...


...


...

...permítase una sonrisa amplia con lo que viene ahora:


...Esencialmente hay dos clases de encendedores piezoeléctricos que se usan para encender las cocinas:

--Uno que da una chispa sola.

--Y otro, que al presionar el botón, da múltiples chispas. ( En los chinos los hay hasta por 90 céntimos).

Este último es el que nos interesa.

El primario de los 220 Voltios del transformador, se conecta en paralelo con el polo central del encendedor ( Donde salta la chispa)...y la carcasa metálica que rodea a ese polo ( A donde va a parar la chispa).

---------------------

¡Ya está!

Verán como se oye la música en el encendedor. Cuantos más agudos contenga, más fuerte sonará.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2013)

animo ¡¡ asi es la vida de un inventor ¡¡ yo soy igual ,nomas que siempre se me da por inventar lo que ya esta inventado ,pero eso no me desanima,pero algún día de estos lo voy a lograr ,,,,,


----------



## dearlana (Mar 25, 2013)

Gracias rey-julien.

También es importante buscar constantemente en la Bibliografía, en Internet y en todos los medios posibles. Porque como muy bien has dicho: 

A veces está uno devanándose los sesos intentando inventar algo y resulta que ya ha sido inventado y hasta mejorado desde hace mucho tiempo.

En el caso mío de los explosores, se que no, hasta la fecha. 


En su día, cuando los fui a patentar, me pidieron tantos requisitos y tanto dinero previo, que me aburrieron. Ahora los tengo de adorno en casa. Porque como tampoco me los dejaron  homologar; no puedo hacer nada con ellos.

Y te pongo un último ejemplo:

El título de mi Tesis Doctoral fue:* Influencia de las Plantas en la Carga Iónica del Aire.*

(Trataba y demostraba lo de los famosos cactus al lado de las antiguas pantallas de ordenador y muchas otras plantas beneficiosas)...

A medio camino me pidieron 3 millones de las antiguas pesetas para continuar con ella ( Ya me había gastado más de 2 millones de mi bolsillo). La empresa de cactus que me los iba a subvencionar no pudo pagarlos.= Otro trabajo precioso de muchos años tirado a la basura.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 27, 2013)

*Recuperar pilas recargables:*

Con el uso, las pilas recargables suelen formar micropuentes internos que impiden que continúen recargándose.

Procedimiento:

Someterlas a una alimentación en directo con un amperaje mínimo de entre 5 y 10 Amperios.

Por ejemplo: Una pila de 1,2 Voltios: Conectarla durante 5 segundos seguidos a un alimentador que sea capaz de dar 12 Voltios y 5 Amperios.

Si la pila se recuperó ( Eso se sabe porque después de los 5 segundos, medimos su tensión: Si da 1,33 Voltios = Se recuperó ( Se volatilizaron los micropuentes)).

Si nó: Repetir la jugada.

Y así: cuantas veces haga falta.

De vez en cuando: Tocar la pila. verán que se calienta un poco.

Si la fuente de alimentación no llega a 12 Voltios y 5 Amperios: Ponerle en paralelo condensadores de muchos microfaradios. Para que el pico de corriente inicial aumente mucho. (Poner 4000 Microfaradios o más).

También se puede usar un cargador de baterías de los más baratos. Esos que no son automáticos. Que dan 6 Amperios a 17 Voltios. Si son de 10 Amperios...mejor.

He tenido casos recalcitrantes a los que he sometido a picos de 30 Amperios durante 5 segundos.
 ( Con una fuente de alimentación de las que vienen para las emisoras potentes).

Hay que ver los amperajes que aguantan esas pilas recargables. Yo he recuperado muchas de esa manera. Sobre todo las que vienen dentro de las baterías de los taladros portátiles. ( A veces, por estar defectuosa una sola de esas pilas internas, deja de funcionar toda la batería. Hasta me las he encontrado cargadas con la polaridad invertida).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 27, 2013)

revisare mi taladro,que últimamente no dura nada la batería,gracias por el dato¡¡¡


----------



## dearlana (Mar 30, 2013)

De nada Rey-Julien.
--------------------------------
Paso a poner otro tema:

*Utilizar las extracorrientes de ruptura para doblar la diferencia de potencial en las bujías:*

Este truco es mas viejo que la Raspa. ( Es de nuestros abuelos para los antiguos coches):

Cuando tenemos problemas con el encendido debido a que la chispa de la bujía es pobre:

Truco:

Coger el botón de una camisa y aprovechar los dos agujeros que tiene (Si tiene 4 da igual) para ponerlo en serie con la tensión de MAT que va a las bujías del coche. De forma que la MAT tenga que saltar entre los agujeros del botón:

"Milagrosamente"... : La bujía que estaba fallando...deja de fallar.

La causa: Ya la sabemos.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 31, 2013)

*Otra bomba de vacío. Más potente que la anterior y super económica:*

En los supermercados. En la sección de bricolaje o de ferretería: Suelen vender una bombitas que se conectan al encendedor del coche para inflar las ruedas.

El truco es el mismo: Cambiar la salida del aire por la entrada.

Esas bombas son tan potentes que algunas producen casi 17 bares.

En inversa. O sea: Como bombas de vacío tienen una potencia tremenda.

Conectadas a los desoldadores, sustituyen a bombas de vacío de precio hasta 10 veces más caras.



*Evitar que las motos sin batería fundan los bombillos:*

Las motos que no tienen batería: A máximas revoluciones, suelen fundir los bombillos.

Otras veces se trata de motores de dos tiempos mejorados en potencia (Rectificados. Con pistones sobremedida, etc. Que aumentan mucho el número de revoluciones. Ejemplo: Piagio Zip rectificadas).

Al final: Al aumentar el número de revoluciones estandar: Funden los bombillos.

Truco: En paralelo y en antiparalelo con la salida de corriente que va a los faros, se conectan tantos diodos 1N4007 para llegar al voltaje de los bombillos como sean necesarios.

Ejemplo: Si los bombillos son de 6 Voltios=

6V/0,6 = 10 diodos en un sentido y otros 10 en sentido contrario en paralelo con los anteriores. 

De esta forma: Cuando la moto produzca más de los 6 Voltios que necesita el bombillo: El exceso de voltaje y de amperaje, es derivado a masa.

La solución es de lo más económica y efectiva.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 1, 2013)

*Fusible de emergencia:*

Éste truco es más viejo que Matusalén:

Se nos funde un fusible y queremos arreglarlo temporalmente para que algo funcione:

Truco:

Forrarlo con la platina interna de una caja de cigarrillos.

(...O con cualquier otra platina: Por ejemplo: El Papel de aluminio que se usa en las cocinas para envolver los bocadillos).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 1, 2013)

haa si papel de aluminio ,¡¡¡¡ funciona


----------



## dearlana (Abr 2, 2013)

*Luz cegadora:*  ( Dedicado a Rey-Julien ).

Ojo con este experimento porque nos puede dejar los ojos como si los tuviésemos llenos de tierra.

Cójase una plancha eléctrica ( De las de planchar en casa).

Cójase un lápiz (= lapicero) y clávensele dos alfileres de acero por los extremos.

Conéctese la plancha en serie con esos dos alfileres y conéctese a la red de 220 Voltios.

La mina del lápiz se pone al rojo. La madera se chamusca y suelta una fumarola que deja perfumada toda la casa ( Vamos a suponer que no vengan los bomberos).

El lápiz acaba dándose fuego pero eso nos permite quitar la madera y quedarnos con la mina, que es lo que nos interesa.

Lo siquiente es partir la mina por la mitad.

Luego...juntamos momentaneamente los extremos de las dos mitades y a continuación los separamos un poco:

Se forma un arco similar al que se utilizaba en las antiguas máquinas de proyección de los cines.

Ese arco está a más de 4000 grados de temperatura. ( Por eso se funde el carbono del grafito de la mina del lápiz).

No mirar el arco sin ponerse previamente unas buenas gafas de sol o unas gafas de las que se usan para soldar con arco, o cualquiera otras gafas ahumadas previamente con el humo de la llama de una vela ( Como los cristales que se preparan para ver los eclipses de Sol).

Si se sustituye una de las minas por un vaso lleno de agua con sal: Veremos arder el agua ( Porque la alterna produce la electrolisis instantánea bidireccional del agua salada. Mezclándose el hidrógeno y el oxígeno producidos, que, junto con la llama del arco, se incendian). ) El agua arde literalmente. ( Ese es uno de los fundamentos del famoso motor de agua).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 3, 2013)

ese experimento si esta bueno , a juntar unos lapices ¡¡¡


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 3, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> Ojo con este experimento porque nos puede dejar los ojos como si los tuviésemos llenos de tierra.
> Cójase una plancha eléctrica ( De las de planchar en casa).
> Cójase un lápiz (= lapicero) y clávensele dos alfileres de acero por los extremos.
> ............


 Los ojos van ser lo de menos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2013)

Eduardo dijo:


> Los ojos van ser lo de menos.



Yo diría que va a ser lo primero, luego los dedos, siguen las manos, luego los antebrazos, Etc.

Mi padre perdió un dedo y 5 dedos mas, de ambas manos, se vieron seriamente comprometidos porque se le formó un arco eléctrico con unos cables que estaba manipulando.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 3, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo diría que va a ser lo primero, luego los dedos, siguen las manos, luego los antebrazos, Etc.


Que van a ser lo primero! Si empieza abusando de la plancha y el lápiz


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2013)

Aquí unas interesantes *sugerencias *


----------



## dearlana (Abr 3, 2013)

Experimento más inofensivo:

(El de las minas del lápiz hace más de 10 años que lo venimos realizando en las prácticas de Física y Química de Secundaria). ( Son alumnos de 17 años).

(El de las minas, si lo consideran peligroso lo pueden quitar).

Fototransitor económico:

Cualquier transistor con la carcasa metálica. Vale hasta un 2N3055 de desecho; cruzado entre dos terminales.

Si el transitor es de Germanio, mejor:

Ábranlo como quien abre una lata de conservas y límpienle la silicona interior.

Ya está.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 3, 2013)

dearlana es el equivalente español a  @anajesusa
es otro compañero inventor y profesor ,quizás ya lo conozcas de ''cientificos aficionados''

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/primeros-pasos-hacia-construccion-fusor-atomico-83782/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/horno-simple-derretir-metales-74681/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/topometro-casero-calculadora-vieja-75636/


----------



## dearlana (Abr 3, 2013)

*Electrodo para electrólisis equivalente a un electrodo inerte de Platino:*

Por ese precio y de tan buena calidad...imposible:

----------------------

Las pilas alcalinas AA en corto llegan hasta 8 Amperios y más.

El electrodo central debía de ser muy bueno para aguantar eso.

Y así fue:

-------------------------

Procedimiento:

Parecido al anterior.

Pero como la caja de la pila es tan fuerte; conviene cortarla con una de esas sierritas pequeñas de hoja fina, porque al ancho del corte es menor y son más eficaces y más rápidas en este caso. (Siempre que la sierrita no la hayamos comprado en los chinos).

Ábrase de esa manera una pila alcalina gastada, de desecho.

Hay que ver lo que aguanta electroquimicamente ese electrodo en forma de alambre. Como está aún después de resistir toda la vida de la pila.

Si lo fuéramos a comprar especificamente; nos costaría mucho más que un paquete de pilas nuevas.

(Usar guantes de goma, mascarilla, etc. Llevar el resto de los materiales de la pila a los contenedores amarillos de reciclaje; habilitados en los comercios, etc.).



*Preciosos cristales transparentes en forma de pirámides cuadrangulares:*

En el experimento de la plancha...el líquido electrolítico se ennegrece bastante.

Se nos ocurrió dejarlo arrimado donde no molestara.

Pasaron meses.

Se evaporó el agua de forma natural.

En el fondo del vaso de precipitados se formaron unos cristales preciosos en forma de pirámides y tolvas cuadrangulares muy duros y llamativos.

Como sean de carbono...igual inventamos una nueva forma de cristalizarlo. 

Eso ni lo calculamos ni lo esperábamos. Pero ahí queda el procedimiento por si a algún joyero se le ocurre engarzarlos


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 3, 2013)

Dearlana, no me queda mas que felicitarte por esas "invenciones". Y por publicarlas. Yo estoy en lo mismo y siempre se me ocurre algo nuevo y cuando veo que es útil para los demás, lo publico. Pero lo tuyo es de lo mas increíble. Cosas raras diría yo, aunque algunas las he echo. Incluso tengo un frasco de 2N3055 fallados y con un letrerito que dice: Para fotocélulas.
De nuevo te felicito y agradezco tu colaboración esperando que sigan. Un saludo y me saco el sombrero, como decía mi viejo.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 3, 2013)

*Encender una bombilla, sin romperla:*

No es tan fácil. Pero se puede hacer:

Cuando se funde una bómbilla clásica, de filamento; Suelen quedarse colgando esos trozos de filamento rotos.

Si la bombilla no era de muchos Vatios: Ejemplo: 40 vatios, 25 Vatios. El filamento suele ser más largo y facilita el asunto. Aunque últimamente han elaborado tanto las espiralizaciones...que ni eso.

---------------

Procedimiento:

Con un portalámparas aéreo enchufado a la corriente, enroscarle la bombilla fundida:

Nos dedicamos a hacer filigranas con la misma, intentando que los trozos sueltos se tropiecen.

Como eso llegue a ocurrir, dan un chispazo y se autosueldan y quedan encendidos de nuevo:

 Bombilla reparada.

-------------------------

Pero si no hay santa manera de que tropiecen y ya en plan de apuesta. Por el simple hecho de decir que podemos endenderla...también hay otro truco.

Lo pondré si alguien está interesado y me lo pide. Porque a veces sale más barato y rápido comprar una bombilla nueva. Y sobre todo esas que han bajado muchísimo de precio por la competencia de la mayor eficacia lumínica de las actuales.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Gracias por los ánimos aquilestor.

Una de las causas por las que he seguido poniendo experimentos es por la cantidad de "Me gustan" que me han puesto en este foro. En ningún otro foro me habían puesto tantos. Eso anima mucho. 

A nivel personal pienso que muchos de los inventos más útiles que se han conseguido...han sido precisamente los inesperados. Las ideas y las ocurrencias poco usuales.

Hay que salirse de las rutinas. Pero estudiando mucho lo que han realizado previamente los demás. Para no perder tiempo ni estar dando palos de ciego.

También tiene mucha razón Fogonazo en cuanto a los peligros.

Y te pongo un ejemplo:

Siempre había asociado a los explosivos con sustancias deflagrantes encerradas en un contenedor que impidiese la salida de los gases. Por ejemplo: El muelle de acero externo que rodea a las granadas del ejército. La carcasa de los voladores. La caja de acero de las bombas que lanzan los aviones. Las de los morteros, etc., etc.

-------------------

Nunca había entendido lo de las cartas bomba.

Una vez se me ocurrió mezclar afinidades químicas lógicas para intentar dilucidar eso.

Obtuve un polvo de color rosado que: Envuelto en un simple folio (Como si fuera una carta). Sin encerrarlo en ningún contenedor rígido...fuese capaz de explotar con suficiente energía.

Menos mal que lo hice con precauciones, en poca cantidad y a un metro y medio de distancia más o menos.

Ahora entiendo como con una simple carta se le pueden volar las manos  y la cara a cualquiera.

Tengo los 5 dedos en cada una de las dos manos.

Pero tengo otras secuelas de por vida.

De ahí mi avatar.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 6, 2013)

Voy a ver si pongo algo nuevo. Porque con la actividad que hay en forosdeelectronica se me va "resbalando para abajo a toda velocidad" el post.

*Arandelas de goma supereconómicas:*

Todo lo que debemos tener es un juego de sacabocados. 

Porque el "material" nos lo regalan en cualquier puesto de cambio o de venta de ruedas de coche.

Se trata de ir a cualquiera de esos puestos y pedirles unos cuantos neumáticos de coche de diferentes tamaños.

La goma de la que están hechos todos esos neumáticos tiene la fabulosa virtud de no disolverse ni derretirse con la gasolina ni con el aceite (=Ideal).

Para hacer cualquier arandela: Basta con usar un sacabocados con el diámetro exterior de la futura arandela.

Luego, con el otro sacabocados, de menor diámetro: Hacer el agujero central de la arandela. De esta forma podremos hacer arandelas de ala ancha, de ala corta, para tornillos de techos de planchas, etc., etc.

Otras veces no necesitamos una arandela sino un círculo de goma pequeño:

Así he arreglado hoy mismo un tope de goma que se le saltó y se le perdió a la tapa de mi móvil. (Utilicé un trozo de neumático "finito" de rueda de bicicleta.

Si el neumático que usamos es uno de camión (Tienen bastante grosor)...con cuatro circulos de ese tipo tenemos cuatro patas de goma silenciosa para cualquier caja de montaje. (Solo hay que pegárselas por debajo).

Una vez me regalaron un neumático de tractor. Lo tengo desde hace un montón de años. Creo que no lo terminaré de gastar  ni cuando me jubile. ( No hace falta guardar el neumático entero. Basta con un trozo de 20 centímetros de lado).

Con un trozo de neumático de tractor se pueden hacer los círculos de goma de las válvulas de las cisternas de los inodoros. 

Son 40 veces mejores y más duraderas que las que venden en las ferreterías. 

Eso sí: Deben ser de neumático grueso. Porque si nó: Al subir la boya y empezar a cerrarse la vávula: Emiten una larga, sonora y potente melodía músical,  que será deleite para toda la casa y sobre todo para el vecino de abajo.

Hay sacabocados grandes de aluminio de 3 ó 4 centímetros de diámetro con los que se pueden hacer "correas de emergencia" que son mejores que las que se venden en los comercios. 

Estas, con los años no se convierten en "chicle negro pegajoso que arruina las poleas" de los mecanismos.

Estas últimas, también se pueden usar como elásticos para sujetar cosas. Les garantizo que son mejores que los elásticos que venden en las papelerías. Estos no se pasan ni se rompen con el tiempo; soltando todo lo que habían sujetado.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 7, 2013)

*Soldador para microsoldaduras:*

A veces tenemos que hacer soldaduras en lugares muy estrechos o con pistas muy cercanas. Con riesgo de puentearlas sin querer.

Para soldar componentes smd...tres cuartos de lo mismo.

Todos conocemos lo dificil que es hacerlas con el soldador normal de 30 Vatios. Porque: Por muy afilada y nueva que tenga la punta, sigue siendo gruesa para nuestro propósito.

Solución:

15 centímetros de alambre de cobre esmaltado de 1 milímetro cuadrado de sección. Mejor aún es el alambre rígido de las antiguas instalaciones eléctricas. Aunque, con la nueva normativa, casi ha desaparecido por completo del mercado.

Afilar con una lima fina o con papel de lija grueso, uno de los extremos del alambre.

Enrollar, empezando por el extremo sin afilar, dicho alambre: Alrededor de la punta normal del soldador de 30 Vatios.

Dejar la punta afilada sobresaliente y en la misma dirección que la punta del soldador.

Ahí tenemos nuestro microsoldador. Capaz de hacer las soldaduras más pequeñas. Yo lo he utilizado para estudiar los pulsos simultáneos de las salidas de las pistas de cobre que hacen contacto con las tiras de goma conductora de los displays de los relojes de pulsera.

Y para soldar componentes smd: Lo mismo pero doble: 

Esta vez afilamos los dos extremos del alambre y sacamos "por delante" una de las puntas. Antes de terminar de enrollar el resto y sacar la otra punta, también por delante y al lado de la primera.

Dejando las dos micropuntas separadas la misma distancia a la que están los extremos del componente smd ( Para soldarlos los dos al mismo tiempo). 

 El componente lo mantenemos en su sitio de soldadura utilizando la punta de un alfiler de acero, una aguja de coser sacos o cualquier otro objeto puntiagudo.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 11, 2013)

*Resistencia de Gigahomios a medida:*

Fácil:

Dos lápices Staedtler: Uno blando y el otro duro ( Ejemplo: Un Nº 2 y un Nº 6; respectivamente) :

Sobre cualquier folio:

Se trazan dos cuadritos de medio centímetro cuadrado cada uno y separados dos centímetros de distancia. 

Para eso: Usar el lápiz blando. ( Cuanto menor sea el número. más blando es el compuesto de grafito. Y mejor conductor).

Entre ambos se hace un trazo continuo zigzagueante que sale de dentro de un cuadrito y va a parar al centro del otro cuadrito. Utilizando para ello, en este caso: El lápiz duro.

Los cuadritos de los extremos hacen de "terminales de la resistencia".

La linea zigzagueante intermedia que los une: Es la resistencia propiamente dicha.

Al final: Se recorta el folio y se le añaden los extremos o terminales metálicos; utilizando dos finos alambres de cobre extraídos de cualquier cable multifilar. 

Enrollando primero la parte del folio que corresponde a los cuadritos. ( De manera que la parte "pintada" o "rayada" quede por fuera. Es sobre ella ella donde se enrollan los finos alambres para sacar los contactos metálicos de los extremos de la resistencia.

Se alcanzan unos valores de resistencia muy difíciles de conseguir comercialmente.

Y encima: 

A gusto del consumidor: Cuantas más curvas entre los dos cuadritos = Más Gigaohmios.

Yo las uso para polarizar y calibrar la entrada de los medidores de iones del aire.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 11, 2013)

el lápiz blando es el que escribe mas clarito?.
yo vi de esas resistencia en la punta de una pistola para pintar con pintura en polvo,de esas que polarizan el polvo para que se pegue a la pieza,
asi como lo mencionas en zigzag
PD:
  gracias por la info,muy interesante


----------



## Finskey (Abr 11, 2013)

Cosas asi personalmente creo que mejoran al mundo , tus aportes son muy buenos , la buena onda de compatirlos son mejores! segui asi que vas a triunfar!


----------



## dearlana (Abr 12, 2013)

Gracias por los ánimos  Finskey.

-------------------

Rey-Julien: El lápiz blando es el que escribe mas negro y hace las rayas más anchas.

El lápiz duro hace rayas muy finas y casi de color gris.

Yo he trabajado mucho con iones.

Se ioniza la pintura pulverizada para pintar automaticamente.

Aquí hay un polígono industrial donde las máquinas pintan de blanco tiras de aluminio de muchos metros. Quedan perfectas con ese sistema.


Por mi parte: Diseño y construyo Generadores de Iones Positivos ( = Los "malos") y Generadores de Iones Negativos (= Los "buenos").

También diseño y construyo Medidores de Iones, ultrasensibles. Con CA3130s que son mucho mejores que los CA3140s para eso.

Les añado neutralizadores de la CA inducida en el ambiente.

Son aparatos muy curiosos que inventé para hacer mi tésis. Creo que solo los tengo yo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 12, 2013)

y para que sirven esos aparatos?


----------



## dearlana (Abr 12, 2013)

No habia caído en que estabas por aquí:

Te contesto sobre la marcha:

En la Naturaleza, normalmente existe un equilibrio entre los iones positivos y los iones negativos del aire.

Pero en los lugares de trabajo suele haber un predominio muy grande de los iones positivos. 

Eso produce a veces; buenos y tremendos dolores de cabeza. Es lo que se conoce como "Sindrome del Edificio Enfermo".

La gente se siente mal y no sabe porqué. También suele ocurrir en los medios de transporte cerrados, en Invierno. ( El aire tiene menos humedad y los iones campan por sus fueros).

Cuanto menos ventilado esté el lugar de trabajo, peor.

Yo fabrico generadores de iones positivos, pero masivos. Así demuestro y produzco los dolores de cabeza necesarios a la gente.

Luego les pongo los generadores masivos de iones negativos.

No solo se les quita el dolor de cabeza, sino que se ponen hasta eufóricos.

Tal es así, que como no te quites de cerca un generador de esos: No duermes. Permaneces activo y con una marcha que no veas. Hasta las tantas de la madrugada. Rindes más. Estás más despierto. Captas más las cosas.

Pero como con todo...si no duermes...como hagas esa gracia un par de días seguidos, ocurre como cuando tomas mucho café:

Luego el cuerpo te lo reclama.

--------------------------

Con esos aparatos:

También demuestro que los cactus por un lado; y los pinos, con sus acículas, por otro: Se encargan de neutralizar esos iones positivos excesivos, malos, de las oficinas cerradas en un caso; y en el monte en el otro caso.

Por eso nos sentimos tan bien cuando estamos en el monte rodeados de pinos. ( Aparte de la mayor cantidad de oxígeno de esos ambientes).

------------------------

En uno de los experimentos: Tuve una Araucaria araucana de 7 metros de altura...plantada en un macetón muy grande...Pero: Aislada del suelo (Imagínate lo complicado que es eso. Tuve que trabajar con 4 gatos de coche a la vez para "subirla").

Si en el macetón de la Araucana clavas una pica de tierra y entre ella y la verdadera tierra conectas un amperímetro...:

Hay que ver la cantidad de iones positivos nefastos que la Araucana se encarga de mandar al suelo.

Y como haya un poco de viento...ni te cuento.

-------------------

En el caso de los cactus: Lo mismo a escala menor y más cercana.

Se puede hacer visible como las puntas de los cactus se iluminan, descargando los iones positivos producidos por los tubos de los TRCs. Afortunadamente, ya en deshuso.

Tengo fotos de todo eso. Son dignas hasta para hacer cuadros o posters. Porque son reales. No son trucos fotográficos ni cosas por el estilo.

Pero como ves: Soy negado para subir fotos.

Sé que si a lo que estoy poniendo en este foro, le añado mis fotos. - Las fotos de mi trabajo -...estos temas les llamarían mucho más la atención.

Pero así ando yo de tiempo. Y eso que, últimamente estoy entrando más a este foro que a los otros.

-----------------

Me alegra mucho que les estén interesando estos temas de mis trabajos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 12, 2013)

si esta muy interensante,te puedo asegurar que aunque no escriban nada,muchos leen tus post,
cuando quieras poner unas fotos ¡¡¡ 
no tenia ni la menor idea de eso de los iones,se me ocurre que para generarlos se necesita alta tensión,con lo cual también se genera el ozono,que es venenoso ,pues se usa para esterilizar ambientes,
hay alguna manera de neutralizar o minimizar la generación del ozono ?(si es que se usa alta tensión,para eso de los iones)


----------



## analogico (Abr 12, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> ------------------------
> 
> En uno de los experimentos: Tuve una Araucaria araucana de 7 metros de altura...plantada en un macetón muy grande...Pero: Aislada del suelo (Imagínate lo complicado que es eso. Tuve que trabajar con 4 gatos de coche a la vez para "subirla").
> 
> ...


 
entonces es 
un generador electrico  natural 
de cuantos A o µA


----------



## chclau (Abr 13, 2013)

Por lo que yo se, no hay evidencia cientifica concluyente sobre la supuesta influencia benigna de iones negativos sobre el ser humano. La carga neta del aire en la atmosfera (ya que en la ionosfera la situacion es diferente) es positiva respecto a la tierra. Al tener la planta hojas o espinas puntudas, no es de extrañar que conduzca corriente desde el aire positivo a tierra si se le da un camino apropiado. Los pararrayos funcionan exactamente igual y no son seres vivos.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 13, 2013)

Les voy contestando:

Alto voltaje:

El primer generador de iones que diseñé trabajaba a 18000 Voltios. El Segundo a 43000V y 60 milamperios. Los dos eran programables.

Una vez los llevé a un congreso de físicos y el catedrático de la universidad y jefe del departamento; que había trabajado en la NASA...

...como decimos por aquí: " Se echó garras a la cabeza".

Como para tener el más mínimo despiste en la manipulación.

Pero estas cosas tienen que ser así.

Las otras ya se les han ocurrido a la mayoría.

No son multiplicadores de tensión en cascada.

Ni lámparas de rayos ultravioleta.

Son aparatos mucho más complejos que funcionan por ráfagas de pulsos preestablecidos.

El segundo genera formas de onda "diseñadas por el usuario" manualmente. 

Tiene 24 conmutadores secuenciales de 12 posiciones cada uno.

-------------------------------------

El oxígeno triatómico generado es parte del proceso.

Interacciona con la hemoglobina.

Pero también con cualquier compuesto reductor interpuesto.

-------------------------------------

Los pararrayos:

Se asemejan mucho a lo que estamos tratando.

Pero:

Imagínense millares y millares de puntas de agujas...naturales. Conectadas a tierra por los electrolitos de la savia. Especialmente los iones de Potasio; hasta las raíces.

 Y...Relativamente próximas al suelo esas pequeñas agujas ( = acículas). No en lo alto de un campanario.

Es otra historia.

Y no de ahora.

Que ha tenido lugar durante miles y miles de años en la evolución.

En los cactus: Hay que ver lo que aguantan. Les he puesto el generador de iones positivos a pocos centímetros durante bastante tiempo. No solo no se achicharraban. Hasta parece que les gustaba el asunto.

-----------------------

Quizás lo importante es que todo esto "se ve" y "se mide". ( Sobre todo si nos agenciamos un buen intensificador de imágenes).

En las plantas, igual que en el aire: Existe un gradiente positivo de potencial a medida que nos elevamos del suelo. ( = Clavar alfileres inoxidables equidistantes, tallo arriba y medir las ddp progresivas para comprobarlo).

Se observa mucho en Phoenix canariensis. Pero : Casualmente: Hay que ver la cantidad de hojas transformadas en espinas,  que tienen esos vegetales.

--------------------------------


Más cosas:

Diferencia de potencial típica entre el macetón de la Araucaria y el suelo: 5,5 Voltios muy inestables. Con constantes oscilaciones.

Miliamperios: Desde 0,5 a  a pocos miliamperios. Lo mismo: Muy dependientes del movimiento del aire.

Desde luego que no nos serviría para obtener energía alternativa de los iones de la atmósfera.

Aunque sería un título muy de moda novedoso y rimbombante:

"Fulanito ha inventado una nueva forma de energía alternativa" : Extraída de los iones del aire y que además, de paso: Nos lo mejora"...

...Solo hay que plantar en un macetón una Araucaria de 7 metros de altura en el patio de casa. Luego levantar todo el kiosko a 15 centímetros del suelo...

Facilísimo todo.

-------------------------------

Lo que comentó chclau es exactamente la idea que tuve  antes de hacer todos esos experimentos.

-----------------------------

Forma de demostrar que los iones si influyen en las personas:

Haciendo burradas con los iones (Iones masivos. Mucha Potencia). Con uno mismo, claro; primero. Por si metemos la pata .


----------



## chclau (Abr 14, 2013)

La evolucion es resultado del exito mayor de determinados individuos en reproducirse. Que ventaja competitiva le otorga a un cactus el que pudiera, teoricamente, descargar iones positivos con mayor eficiencia?

Si lo que nos hace sentirnos bien es la abundancia de iones negativos, por que querria un cactus atraer sobre si mismo a los iones positivos? El cactus es altruista? Y por que una conducta altruista, si esa es la razon, le produce una ventaja evolutiva?

La razon por la que pregunto esto es que el caso de los arboles es mas simple de entender, para mi. Uno se puede imaginar un escenario en que los arboles que producen sensaciones mas benignas tienen mas exito en conservar animales a su alrededor... y esos animales pueden contribuirle con agua y abono (orina y defecacion). E incluso ayudarlos para la reproduccion sexual (polenizacion, o comida de frutos y transporte de las semillas a otras partes). Pero el cactus por definicion es una planta que no tiene ningun interes en tener animales cerca, toda su morfologia es un sistema de ataque. La razon es obvia, son reservorios de agua en pleno desierto, si fueran faciles de comer no durarian una generacion.

Por eso pregunto, por que el cactus que es un vegetal agresivo podria querer limpiar de iones el aire para que se sientan bien a su alrededor los animales que el justamente quiere espantar?

(Ya se que las plantas no tienen, supuestamente, intencion. Use un lenguaje un poco simple... pero espero que se entienda la idea, no se trata de intenciones cognitivas sino evolutivas).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 14, 2013)

chclau dijo:
			
		

> La evolucion es resultado del exito mayor de determinados individuos en reproducirse. Que ventaja competitiva le otorga a un cactus el que pudiera, teoricamente, descargar iones positivos con mayor eficiencia?


se me ocurre que como el cactus es una planta de zonas desérticas,donde hay siempre mucha electricidad estática,
a causa de las tormentas,debe tener alguna ventaja evolutiva,algo asi como una contra-medida ante dicho fenómeno
..en algun lado lei que tras tormentas de vientos,con el polvo seco se acumula mucha electricidad estatica,en las ropas ,lo que causa quemaduras y llagas en los hombres.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 27, 2013)

No pensaba que mis temas tuvieran tanta aceptación.

Disculpen que no les conteste ahora. Pero yo: Lo último que tuve fue un tortazo con una moto de cross y todavía me estoy recuperando.

Entraré más adelante y trataré de contestar  a algunas preguntas que he visto.

Un abrazo para todos y gracias por poner interés en mis temas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 27, 2013)

saludos y que te recuperes muy pronto dearlana


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2013)

ya pasaron dos semanas y ni señales, espero que te encuentre bien y recuperándote dearlana,
fuerzaaaa amigo


----------



## dearlana (May 14, 2013)

Estoy mucho mejor el-rey-julien. Cojeo un poco de la rodilla izquierda.

 En el momento del tortazo se veía hasta la rótula.

Del brazo izquierdo se desprendió una especie de loncha de beicon que quedó en el asfalto. En el codo izquierdo también tenía tres agujeros.

La moto es una Gasgas Enducross 250 Dos tiempos. Pesa solo 90 kilos y tiene 50 caballos. Se me dio la vuelta en cuarta.

Hacia mucho tiempo que no me daba un tortazo de esos. Siempre me ha gustado el motocross. Aunque esta moto estaba preparada como Supermotard. Con llantas 17 de perfil bajo y discos de frenos sobredimensionados.

Yo estoy acostumbrado a ruedas de tacos y a que se me vaya la moto de detrás, me zig-zaguee y cosas así. 

Pero esta tenía puestas gomas lisas que se pegan al asfalto como lapas. Al acelerar a fondo en cuarta (Lo hice por una apuesta con el dueño. La moto no era mía. Él me discutía que la moto se levantaba en cuarta solo con acelerar bruscamente. Sin hacer ningún truco con el embrague). 

Estuve vertical un par de segundos. Esa moto pasa de cero a 100Kms/hora en solo tres segundos (Porque tiene muchos caballos y poco peso). Es muy similar a la que usa Edgar Torronteras para hacer los backflips (Salto en el aire con vuelta completa hacia atrás).

Cuando me "quedé sin moto" iba a 110 Kms/hora. Más o menos.

Hace algunos años he tenido tortazos peores. 

Esta vez no me partí ningún hueso. Solo dos costillas estilladas. Me costaba mucho respirar.



Todavía estoy buscando piezas para terminar de arreglarla.



Para chclau:

Cuando empecé a experimentar con los cactus me basé en su estructura externa. 

Si el cactus fuera metálico y conectado a tierra se comportaría igual (Por las púas y por las raíces).

Y así fue.

Y con las acículas u hojas en forma de agujas, de los pinos: Pasa tres cuartos de lo mismo. Igual ocurre también con las palmeras.

Lo que yo demuestro con esos experimentos es que los iones positivos del aire son atraídos por esas puntas y descargados a tierra.

Igual esos vegetales "ni tienen intención" ni les "interesa" estar captando iones positivos. Pero lo cierto es que ocurre. Por tener la forma física que tienen.

Y a nosotros nos viene bien.



*Como encender una bombilla de filamento, fundida, cuando no hay manera de hacer que los trozos coincidan. Por haber quedado muy cortos:*

...utilizando una bobina de encendido de moto.

Se hace un oscilador Hartley de unos 2 Kilohertzios trabajando a 12 voltios. Con un 2N3055 a la salida.

La MAT se aplica a la bombilla.

Verán que primero salta el arco entre los dos trozos de filamentos que quedan.

A los pocos segundos, esos dos trozos pasan a incandescencia y la bombilla se queda alumbrando como si  no estuviera fundida.

( Esta ocurrencia no creo que se la haya ocurrido a mucha gente. Valga la redundancia).


----------



## R-Mario (May 14, 2013)

Le di a "me gusta" no por el put*so que te metiste, fue por tu investigacion con el cactus. Yo siempre imagine que es bueno estar cerca de la naturaleza, no se... siempre te hace sentir mejor. Por eso en casa trato de tener plantas por donde sea "ademas me facina el color verde". Igual ahora que estoy trabajando estoy a punto de tirar 3 habitaciones viejas y hacerme un bonito jardin, y por fin poder plantar un bendito arbol de limon otro de naranjas y un pino, jaja que mezcla. Y por supuesto una mata de.... chiles señores no de otra cosa, como buen mexicano me encanta el chile, y eso va sin albur.


----------



## dearlana (May 15, 2013)

Gracias Ajna por el "me gusta" y gracias a todos por los 29 "me gusta" enviados. Esto anima mucho.



Este truco es de baraja, pero como está relacionado con la electricidad estática, lo voy a poner:

Se trata de adivinar la carta elegida por un usuario:

La baraja debe ser nueva. Recién comprada. De las plastificadas y de calidad (O sea: Que las chinas no valen para esto):

Se mezclan las cartas y se abren en abanico. El usuario escoge una y nos la da boca abajo.

Sin mirarla (Claro)...nos dedicamos a frotar esa carta boca abajo contra los pelos de la cabeza. Rapidamente.

Luego le damos la carta y que la meta en el mazo por donde quiera.

Ahora le damos un golpe lateral violento al mazo. De manera que las cartas se separen.

La carta frotada queda más separada del resto. La cogemos y la viramos boca arriba.


----------



## dearlana (May 16, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Este truco se lo vi  hacer a mi padre:

*Sacar el agua de un recipiente inmóvil de difícil acceso:*

Los huecos donde van alojadas las bujías de los coches, suelen ser depresiones en la culata, donde; al lavar el motor o por otra causa, puede llegar agua y se forma ese charquito alrededor de la bujía.

A veces, cuesta mucho meter las manos con un trapo, para secar ese agua que, de dejarla ahí. Y a base de ocurrir muchas veces, si el bloque es de hierro, acaba oxidándose la zona de mala manera.

Solución: Introducir en el charquito o dejarle caer desde arriba, un hilo de coser que quede colgando.

Él solo se encarga de vaciar el charquito. En cinco minutos = Hueco seco.

----------------

Si queremos que el proceso tarde mucho menos:

En lugar de un hilo de coser, utilizamos una de las cuerditas que habremos quitado a una fregona.

...O una tira del mismo trapo, si no tenemos la fregona a mano.



Truco espectacular que mi padre hacía antiguamente. Y que no debe de hacer ninguno de ustedes:

(Mi padre lo hacía delante de mi para impresionarme cuando era muy pequeño. Así me motivó; que no he parado de hacer experimentos toda mi vida)

*Parar el motor de un coche con un brazo:*

Antiguamente los coches no utilizaban caperuzas aislantes en el conector de las bujías.

Los conectores estaban "desnudos". A veces, incluso eran como pequeñas pinzas que se sujetaban con la tuerca superior de la bujía o con otras tuercas que parecían botones redondos de latón.

Con el motor andando ( Eso no lo hago yo...ni loco)...simplemente apoyaba primero el codo en el bloque ( Para que hiciera masa) y luego, terminaba de estirar el brazo de forma que hiciese contacto con los conectores desnudos, de las bujías.

Era capaz de soportar las descargas y las contracciones que estas producían en el brazo (Que no en el resto del cuerpo) hasta que se paraba el motor por fugas "cárnicas" de la MAT a masa.

Lo hacía como si tal cosa.



-----------------------------------------------------------

*Parar el motor de un coche con el pié:*

Aunque esto no tiene nada que ver con la Electricidad. Lo pongo por el resultado similar al anterior:

(No se rían...):

Vamos a suponer que el motor del coche no lleve mucho tiempo andando: ( Si nó: Acabará usted con un bonito tatuaje circular gratuito). :

Vaya a la parte de atrás del coche: 

Quítese el zapato del pié derecho y el calcetín. ( A menos que usted sea zurdo del pié)...

Con la planta del pié: Pise o tapone la salida del tubo de escape. no hace falta que haga demasiada presión.

En pocos segundos, el pobre motor, se para "asfixiado". Como cuando a alguien no lo dejan respirar.

Y eso ocurre por muchos caballos que tenga ese motor o por mucho que lo acelere el conductor ( Exactamente lo mismo que pasaba utilizando el brazo en las bujías).


----------



## dearlana (May 18, 2013)

*Quitar los nefastos iones positivos de una habitación:*

...tan sencillo como encender una vela de cera y dejarla encendida al menos durante media hora.

...ya saben porqué la gente se siente tan bien en las iglesias.

La Iglesia, a lo largo de su historia, siempre ha utilizado todos los recursos posibles que beneficien a la gente y hagan que las personas se sientan bien al asistir a las ceremonias.

Por ejemplo : La Llama permanente de aceite o las velas voluntarias (= Al dejar el aire limpio de iones positivos: La gente se siente muy bien en esos lugares). (El incienso es desinfectante y ahuyenta a los insectos...las grandes alturas de los techos mantienen el aire más caliente allá arriba, alejado de los usuarios, etc.,etc.).


----------



## R-Mario (May 19, 2013)

No soy religioso ni nada por el estilo, lo cierto que en tiempos de calor se siente suave estar en la iglesia. jeje, lo del incienso si me lo sabia y lo de las velas no lo sabia pero ciertamente se siente rico tomarse un chocolatito a la luz de las velas y contando historias del rancho fantasmagorico de mi madre


----------



## dearlana (Jun 2, 2013)

*Generador de pulsos y/o destellos ultrasimple:*

Póngase un condensador de 1 Microfaradio 250 Voltios no polarizado, en paralelo con una lamparita de neón.

Aliméntesele a 220 Voltios AC (Con 125 Voltios o con 110 Voltios también funciona) con una resistencia de 1 Megaohmio y un diodo serie 1N4007.

Ya está.



*Medidor de megaohmios ultrabarato:*

El mismo circuito anterior, pero poniendo dos resistencias de 1 Megaohmio en serie con cada uno de los polos del enchufe de 220 Voltios. (o de 125 Voltios) (o de 110 Voltios).

La resistencia a averiguar se conecta "donde estaba la anterior", o sea: La que iba en serie con el diodo.

Midiendo los segundos que tarda la lamparita de Neón en dar el segundo pulso, se determinan los megaohmios de la resistencia incógnita.

Se pueden medir así las resistencias comerciales de muchos megaohmios o resistencias construídas por nosotros mismos y que sean de valor mucho mayor que las que se pueden conseguir comercialmente y que muchos testers digitales no pueden medir.



*Percibir el "Viento Iónico" y percibir el "Frío Iónico":*

Con cualquier multiplicador de tensión conectado a la AC conseguir 10.000 Voltios CC. debidamente aislados.

Al negativo de los 10.000 Voltios, soldarle una aguja de coser (Las que tienen el orificio para el hilo de color dorado se sueldan más facilmente) (Con las chinas va a tardar usted medio día).

El positivo de los 10.000 Voltios lo soldamos a un aro de cobre de 1 milímetro de sección y 1 centímetro de diámetro.

Trabajando con los aislantes adecuados ( Yo uso pinzas de tender la ropa ) : Enfrentar la punta de la aguja al aro de cobre de manera que esté centrada y a una distancia de 1 centímetro del aro.

Poniéndonos por el otro lado a una distancia de unos 10 centímetros percibiremos en la cara una sensación de estar recibiendo aire frío. Es el Viento Iónico de saludables iones negativos.

No disminuya las medidas anteriores para no dedicarse a producir ozono troposférico.

No se acerque a menor distancia de la prescrita si no quiere que le salte una chispa a las narices y lo deje con las ganas de volver a percibir el viento iónico.



*Soldar con estaño un cable de cobre a algo que sea de de hierro.* Por ejemplo: Un clavo ( O una aguja china) ( La diferencia es poca ):

Si la batería de su coche o moto es de las que "hay que ponerle agua" el asunto está tirado.

Si nó: Tendrá usted que ir a una agencia de repuestos de coche con un frasquito cuentagotas vacío (Por ejemplo: Los que vienen con Mercurocromo).

 Preocúpese de ponerle luego un buen adhesivo por fuera indicando que lo que contiene es " Ácido de baterías" ( = O sea = Ácido sulfúrico disuelto en agua )y manténgalo alejado de los niños.

Es muy probable que en la agencia no le cobren nada por esa cantidad tan ridícula de ácido de baterías. Y el cuentagotas lleno le va a durar para muchos años.

---------------

Con el soldador ya caliente y estañado, ir al clavo, a la pila alkalina o al "hierro" donde quiera soldar el cable de cobre...

Y déjele caer una gotita minúscula del ácido de baterias, con el cuentagotas ( No hace falta que le deje caer una gota entera. Apenas mojarlo minimamente).

A continuación, toque primero con la punta del soldador estañado el lugar donde mojó con el ácido.

Aparte del ruído "fsss" que produce eso al avaporarse el ácido...verá usted que se le ha quedado cubierta de estaño la pequeña zona férrica mojada previamente.

Luego no tiene nada más que terminar del soldar el cable ahí como si se tratase de una soldadura normal.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 4, 2013)

*Hacer que la moto no funda los bombillos:*

Cuando se modifica la respuesta de una moto ( Por ejemplo: Cambiándole el escape ) si esta sube de revoluciones, puede ocurrir que funda los bombillos con cierta frecuencia.

Se debe a los picos de tensión y amperaje producidos al aumentar las revoluciones ( Amén de rectificarla y pasarla de 49 cc a 75 cc ) (Piagio Zip y demás). 

Como es un tema de seguridad el que no se fundan los bombillos ( Por ejemplo: Adelantando un coche de noche en zona interurbana) vamos a ponerle una solución que a mi me ha funcionado con una moto de cross 250 cc (Esta ya fundía los bombillos desde fábrica).

-------------

La luz de los faros delanteros, normalmente de 35 Vatios (Tanto la larga como la corta) se alimentan en AC por el alternador del plato magnético y no por la batería, cuando la hay; en este tipo de motos. (Ocurre también en la Honda 70, las Monkey 110, Las Sumko Dingo, etc.):

El truco consiste en soldar en serie y en antiparalelo tantos diodos 1N4007 hasta sumar 12 Voltios en unos casos, o 6 Voltios en otros.

Ejemplo: Si la moto es de 12 Voltios: Se pone en paralelo, entre el cable que alimenta al faro delantero ( O sea, a los dos cambios de luces: La Larga y la Corta) (El cable que va al aconmutador de las luces) y masa:

Hacen falta:

12:0,6 = 20 diodos en un sentido + 20 diodos en sentido contrario ( Se les acortan las patas y al final se meten en un macarrón (Tubo de plástico aislante). Al final: Dos macarrones en antiparalelo ( Uno tiene los diodos en un sentido y el otro los tiene en el sentido contrario)

Con los macarrones se hacen dos "rollos" circulares que se pueden poner en el fondo del faro.

 (Este truco es lo mismo que se hace en los testers analógicos para proteger el instrumento de aguja).

Desde que la moto revolucionada "quiera subir de los 12 Voltios" en el faro...los diodos disipan 12 Vatios a masa".

Es un "estabilizador" que actúa haciendo que la luz delantera no funda los bombillos por más que aceleremos la moto.

Los diodos 1N4007 son muy baratos (Aquí: Una tira de 100 diodos vale menos de 4 euros).

---------------

En otros casos, las motos funden los bombillos traseros por las vibraciones que rompen los filamentos. Pero ese es otro tema. (Se resuelve con una esponja y un portalámparas flotante).


----------



## dearlana (Jun 13, 2013)

*Alargar el alcance de porteros electrónicos inalámbricos sin necesidad de desarmarlos ni de modificar su interior:*

Simplemente: Enrósqueles 3 vueltas o espiras en la antena la parte inicial de un trozo de cable de un metro aproximadamante. Ese cable, verticalmente situado, debe estar aislado de paredes. Por ejemplo: Colgándolo de un trozo de cordel (Ejemplo: "Hilo bala").(Otro ejemplo: Nylon de pescar). 

También vale hacerlo con otro trozo de cable al que le hayamos extraído previamente su conductor de cobre interior (=Ardua tarea).

El "enroscameinto" hace que se forme un "condensador de muy baja capacidad" entre la antena y el resto del cable.

A mi me ha funcionado con un portero electrónico inalámbrico solar que tiene cámara a color incluída.




---------------------------------


*Aumentar una burrada el alcance de un mando de garaje de manera muy fácil y económica:*

Alimentándolo con 24 Voltios en lugar de con 12 Voltios.

Existen dos tipos de baterías de 12 Voltios para mandos de garaje ( Ahora no recuerdo las referencias. Una es A-27 o algo parecido). : Una es más gorda.

Se trata de sustituir esa gorda por dos de las finas en serie (Soldando el positivo de una con el negativo de la otra mediante un cable fino).

El consumo normal de los mandos es tan ridículo que permite hacer eso.

Aunque se pudiera temer eso: La frecuencia no varía.

Asómbrense del alcance.

Como son actuaciones cortas en el tiempo: Por lo menos en los casos en los que yo lo he probado...los mandos "han aguantado" sin deteriorarse.



*Hacer puntos de soldadura entre planchas de Aluminio o de Hierro:*

Consígase un autotransformador de 125V-220V, de al menos 500 Vatios ( Si es de 1000 Vatios = Mejor). ( En otro caso ya expuesto, se utiliza una plancha de las de planchar "en serie son lo que vamos a hacer".

Consígase una caja de minas de repuesto, de las de 2 milímetros de diámetro ( O sea: Las normales. Las mismas que vienen en los lápices).

Si la tensión de red de su casa es de 220 Voltios, conéctela al bobinado correspondiente, de los 220 Voltios, del transformador.

Si la tensión de red de su casa es de 125 Voltios o de 110 Voltios: Conéctela también al anterior bobinado ( = Al de 220 Voltios).

Al bobinado que queda del transformador ( El de 125 Voltios): Conéctele dos minas de las anteriores, mediante dos cables gruesos, de 2,5 milímetros de sección. Con bastantes vueltas bien apretadas, a cada mina.

Coja esas uniones mediante dos alicates aislados ( Ojo con esto. Trabajar con mucha precaución).

Protéjase los ojos con unas gafas de Sol de las más oscuras. O cerrándolos en el momento del contacto de las minas.

Ponga una encima de la otra, las planchas que quiera unir por puntos.

Aplíqueles las puntas de las minas en sentidos opuestos.

En pocos segundos ( Dos o tres ): Las puntas de las minas pasan del rojo amarillento al blanco. 

El carbón de las minas aguanta hasta 4000 grados sin derretirse, con lo que habremos superado ampliamente el punto de fusión del Hierro, del Aluminio...o del metal que sea.

Así van quedando los puntos de soldadura. Como hacen al fabricar las alas de los aviones, los chásis de los coches, etc.

Si la corriente de su casa es de solo 125 Voltios; también le va a funcionar de todas maneras. Solo que será un poco más lento.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 13, 2013)

*Hacer arder al agua:*

La misma gracia anterior, pero tocando: En lugar de a las planchas: A la superficie de agua a la que le habremos añadido previamente un poco de Sosa Caústica (NaOH) (Ojo, que es corrosiva). No utilizar sal de cocina porque los compuestos de cloro que se forman, corroen rapidamente los electrodos.

La Sosa es la misma que se utiliza para desatascar los fregaderos y los inodoros. Se consigue en cualquier ferretería y es barata.

En este caso no hace falta que utilicemos minas de lápiz. Valen dos clavos grandes (De 10 centímetros o más).

Precaución con todo esto porque estamos trabajando con alterna de alto voltaje. ( Usar alicates aislados).

--------------------

En ambos casos se produce la electrólisis; practicamente instantanea y bilateral del agua. 

Las moléculas de esta última, se disocian a hidrógenos y oxígenos que: Con el chisporroteo de los contactos, vuelven a reaccionar entre sí: "Haciendo que el agua y el vapor de agua ardan"


----------



## dearlana (Jun 14, 2013)

*Limpiar un cable de cobre de forma milagrosa:*

Cuando se oxida el cobre, se oscurece de mala manera.

Solución asombrosa:

Existen muchas clases de alcoholes. Pero hay dos especialmente famosos:

El Alcohol Etílico o Etanol, que contiene dos átomos de carbono. (El del vino, del Ron, etc.)

Y el Alcohol Metílico o Metanol. Que es nefasto para el cuerpo humano. También lo llaman alcohol de quemar. Es más barato.

Pues ese: 

Para limpiar y hacer que desaparezca instantáneamente esa capa oscura de los cables de cobre:

Calentar con la llama azul de la cocina de gas, el alambre de cobre...hasta que se ponga al rojo ( Ocurre en muy pocos segundos).

A continuación: Inmediatamente: Sumergirlo en el Metanol...

Asómbrense del resultado instantáneo.

Es como si el alcohol se hubiese tragado el óxido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2013)

Y si lo ponés al rojo y lo metés en agua no es lo mismo ?


----------



## dearlana (Jun 16, 2013)

No.

Porque el Metanol reacciona con el óxido de Cobre y forma un precipitado blanco que se desprende del cobre.

Al principio pensé que al hacer ese experimento: " Se iba a encender el Metanol". Pero recuerdo que por más que lo repetía, el Metanol no se encendía ( Sería lo lógico que si introduces un alambre de Cobre al rojo, en alcohol: Se ponga a arder el alcohol, "se incendie el alcohol". Pero eso no ocurre. 

De todas manera; por precaución , se supone que no vamos a meter el alambre de cobre caliente en un gran cacharro lleno de alcohol ( Sería un derroche). Todo lo más: Un pequeño vasito de los de licor. 

P.D.: Aunque vean algunos experimentos curiosos aquí. Solo son míos unos pocos. Este experimento lo vi  en un libro de prácticas de Química hace bastantes años. Se refería exclusivamente al Alcohol Metílico.

Si es verdad que a mi se me ocurren bastantes cosas novedosas, diferentes  o fuera de lo normal. 

Así estoy como estoy. 

Estoy vivo de milagro. 

Puse ese avatar de la cabeza echando humo: Por el infierno que vivo las 24 horas; después de una explosión inesperada y muy cercana (Fruto de otro experimento). (Un compañero al que se ocurrió una variante de lo mismo: Perdió la mano derecha y del brazo derecho solo le quedaron rejos).


El experimento del Cobre; como es para limpiar rapidamente el Cobre y lo consideré relacionado con la Electrónica, por eso lo puse.

Igual funciona igual con la Plata y la Alpaca, lo que sería una enorme ventaja a la hora de limpiar esos objetos de Plata o imitadores de la misma.

--------------

Otra cosa: Hace más de una semana puse un experimento sobre el motor de agua. Lo titulé : *El Motor "de Agua"*.

Estuve más de media hora elaborándolo y pensé que lo había enviado y se ve que pulsé otra tecla. 

Si alguien está interesado que me lo solicite. Lo elaboraré de nuevo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2013)

Hablando de alcoholes , viste que usamos el isopropílico para limpieza , el tema es que las máquinas offset suelen utilizar equipos de alcohol , y el alcohol ese se come el bronce y otros metales  ( a largo plazo )


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 16, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> ......
> Otra cosa: Hace más de una semana puse un experimento sobre el motor de agua. Lo titulé : *El Motor "de Agua"*.
> 
> Estuve más de media hora elaborándolo y pensé que lo había enviado y se ve que pulsé otra tecla.


Es una lástima por el tiempo que dedicaste, pero terminó en la sección Moderación porque se trataba de otra máquina de movimiento perpetuo disfrazada.



> Si alguien está interesado que me lo solicite. Lo elaboraré de nuevo.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 16, 2013)

Menos mal que puse "de Agua" entre comillas.

Espero que, por lo menos, no les haya caído mal.

Y les agradezco que la primera vez lo hayan quitado si consideraban que era algo disfrazado. 

El agua es considerada " La ceniza de la Energía" pero si se puede utilizar como un intermediario de otros procesos que si la poseen. De hecho ocurre en la mayoría de las reacciones biológicas.

El Motor de Agua como tal o como se lo imagina la gente es imposible. Se gasta más energía en disociar las moléculas de agua, que la que produce su reacción posterior. Pero no deja de ser una curiosidad más como experimento. Como tantos otros. 

¿En este caso de donde proviene la energía?: La acumulada anteriormente en la batería y que procede del exterior. Los rozamientos y el calor perdido acaban parando el motor.

Lo único que yo aportaba para quien quisiera repetir ese experimento era qué electrolitos y qué electrodos utilizar. En base a lo que yo había hecho.

Mis disculpas de nuevo para la sección de Moderación.

(..y no se burlen ¡coño! . Que no era mi intención engañar más de lo necesario).





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hablando de alcoholes , viste que usamos el isopropílico para limpieza , el tema es que las máquinas offset suelen utilizar equipos de alcohol , y el alcohol ese se come el bronce y otros metales  ( a largo plazo )




Hola de nuevo DOSMETROS, se ve que el isopropílico (3 Carbonos) reacciona de manera diferente a largo plazo. 

Teniendo grupos alcoholes los dos, su comportamiento no tiene porqué ser igual. El ejemplo lo tienes en el Etílico (2 Carbonos) y en el Metílico ( 1 Carbono).

Incluso siendo isómeros, dos compuestos: Pueden tener comportamiento químico diferente.

Lo cierto es que es muy llamativo ese experimento de ver como desaparece el óxido con tanta rapidez.

Recuerdo que primero calentábamos el alambre de cobre durante bastante tiempo, a la llama azul del mechero del laboratorio, adrede, hasta que se ponía literalmente "negro".

Al meterlo luego en el Metanol, se restauraba el aspecto del cobre en solo el tiempo que se tardaba en entrar en el alcohol.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 16, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> ...El Motor de Agua como tal o como se lo imagina la gente es imposible. Se gasta más energía en disociar las moléculas de agua, que la que produce su reacción posterior. Pero no deja de ser una curiosidad más como experimento. Como tantos otros.
> 
> ¿En este caso de donde proviene la energía?: La acumulada anteriormente en la batería y que procede del exterior. Los rozamientos y el calor perdido acaban parando el motor.


Ojalá fuera nada mas que eso.  
La eficiencia en la descomposición del agua ponete contento si llegás al 60% y los motores de combustión interna no sé si llegan al 25%  ==>  Así que de la energía de la batería solo un 15% *con suerte* se convierte en energía mecánica.
==> Si se desconecta la batería para seguir la electrólisis con el alternador, eso puede durar girando tanto como un pedo en una bolsa.



> Lo único que yo aportaba para quien quisiera repetir ese experimento era qué electrolitos y qué electrodos utilizar. *En base a lo que yo había hecho*.


Lo que escribiste ya se perdió, pero me acuerdo muy bien que no lo presentaste como que era la batería la que sostenía el proceso *sino que era solo para iniciarlo, después se la podía desconectar*.
Eso no podés haberlo hecho sin que pare el motor ,ya que vas perdiendo presión de hidrógeno porque se consume mucho mas de lo que se produce.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 17, 2013)

*Limpieza de manos después del reciclaje:*

Al reciclar componentes de aparatos averiados, sobre todo si son aparatos de vídeo o impresoras: Acaban todas las herramientas bastante sucias.

La punta del soldador también bastante deteriorada.

Y las manos, si hemos estado manipulando engranajes y ejes con la grasa oscurecida, se quedan negras y bastante difíciles de limpiar.

Al principio tardaba bastante en conseguir eliminar esa trazas negras de grasa. Había que lavarlas con jabón y frotarlas demasiadas veces. Con bastante pérdida de tiempo.

En las estaciones de servicio suelen tener un producto que funciona muy bien para eso. Pero es caro: Un litro vale 10 euros con cincuenta. Hay que estarlo sacudiendo bastante antes de sacarlo porque interiormente se separa la parte líquida de la sólida. Luego hay que virarlo para abajo y hacer bastante presión sobre el bote plástico para que salga. Cuesta salir. Otras veces sale un chorro disparado del que no necesitábamos tanto. Si lo han usado sabrán bastante de esto.

Solución rápida accesible y barata:

Aceite de cocina.

No tiene porqué ser aceite de oliva. Aunque esa sería la mejor.

Vale aceite de girasol, de maiz, etc. ( Un litro= 1 euro con 25 céntimos, por aquí).

Si tenemos a mano un estropajo de esparto, mejor. Si nó: Cualquiera de los que vienen para fregar los cacharros de la cocina. Son baratos todos.

No hay que empaparlo en aceite. Se le añade una cucharita de las de café, solamente.

Luego frotar las manos y si tenemos un cepillo de esos cortos para la uñas; más rápido será todo.

Lo que si es importante es que las manos estén secas al principio.

Hay que ver lo fácil que el aceite de oliva disuelve las malditas y recalcitrantes manchas negras.

Luego lavar normalmente con jabón para eliminar los restos de aceite.



*Otro tema relacionado con limpieza:*

Según el tiempo que lleve adherida la etiqueta del precio de un producto; según el sol que haya cogido detrás de la cristalera del escaparate...

Nos podemos encontrar con un aparato al que: Después de quitarle la etiqueta del precio. Suponiendo que no hayamos tardado una eternidad en conseguirlo; al final: La superficie del aparato queda con un pringue que no lo disuelve ni el alcohol, ni la acetona.

Lo que más lo disuelve: La gasolina que viene para los mecheros Zippo.

Pero como el precio haya estado sobre el display de una calculadora o una zona crítica: La gasolina va a causar más daños que beneficios.

Una solución:

Cuando ya solo nos quede el pringue ( Cuando ya hayamos quitado el papel de la etiqueta a base de puro borde de uña) un truco es usar pañuelo de papel o papel higiénico ( Servilletas de cocina: No ).

Ir frotando siempre en la misma dirección, de manera que el pringue se vaya acumulando en un borde. Luego frotar y quitar esa acumulación.

Pero sigue habiendo pringue. Una capa fina. Pero sigue estando ahí el maldito pringue.

Solución: De las gomas de borrar, las mejores son unas alemanas, que tienen el cuerpo mitad blanco y mitad azul. Usar la parte blanca ( La azul nó, porque les pasará como con la bencina).

Se trata de borrar muchas veces la zona. Al principio siempre en la misma dirección y al final, en las dos direcciones. Repetidas veces. Hasta que la superficie quede totalmente limpia. Se van soltando las roscas blancas de goma impregnadas en pringue. Luego se frota con un pañito limpio y seco.

-----------------------------

Por aquí hay una tienda de esas que venden cosas de segunda mano: 

A los artículos les ponen dos tremendas etiquetas como sábanas. Una tiene la definición de qué se trata y la otra...en otro lado: El código de barras.

Se ve que encargaron un cargamento de etiquetas desde hace cinco años y todavía les quedan.

¡Hay que ver el trabajo de negros que supone dejar los artículos libres de semejante castigo!.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 20, 2013)

Este truco es un poco específico pero es de los míos: (Por si se les ocurre hacer estos experimentos electrónicos con plantas. Que son muy bonitos y llamativos)

*Clavar un alfiler de acero en el tronco de un arbol, casi del todo. Sin que se parta:* ( Esto se hace arbol arriba, con muchos alfileres. Para demostrar el gradiente de tensión positivo a medida que nos alejamos del suelo). (Por si a alguien se le ocurre comprobar eso que es muy notable en pinos y palmeras).

Truco: Haciéndolo girar mediante un taladro eléctrico de pocas revoluciones y mucho par.

Los alfileres tienen un diámetro de cerca de 0,7 milímetros. No todos los taladros "los cogen".

Los minitaladros, que "si los cogen" no sirven para esto porque tienen poco par; aunque puedan coger muchas revoluciones.

Muchos taladros fabricados en Francia se distinguen por eso: Porque pueden coger los alfileres. Y tienen mucha fuerza.

---------

Clavados los alfileres arbol arriba: Solo se trata de ir midiendo con un tester digital de 10 Megaohmios de impedancia de entrada mínima: Las ddp entre alfileres empezando desde abajo.



Otro truco personal:

*Lo mismo anterior, para vegetales más blandos y sin tener que estar midiendo exactamente la distancia entre alfiler y alfiler (= 5 centímetros) cada vez.*

Truco: Utilizar la bisagra de una puerta (Si es de latón, mejor que si es de hierro).

Con una sierra fina para hierro: Hacer dos acanaladuras con esa distancia de 5 centímetros entre si...por la parte interior de la bisagra.

Se le cargan dos alfileres cada vez. Uno en cada acanaladura. De manera que las cabezas de los alfileres queden "hacia el interior de la bisagra". "Hacia donde está el pasador.

Luego solo hay que ir cambiando la bisagra entre alfileres. Sin necesidad de medir nada.( Siempre guardarán la distancia de los 5 centímetros).

Esto ahorra mucho trabajo y tiempo al hacer estos experimentos de demostración del gradiente de potencial positivo en plantas diferentes.

(Para demostrar, por ejemplo: Que los cactus tienen una "facultad" especial para descargar al suelo, "las cargas positivas de los iones del aire". O lo que es lo mismo: 

De neutralizar el defecto de cargas negativas del aire: Haciendo salir hacia el mismo las cargas negativas del suelo, atraídas por los iones anteriores. ("Efecto de las puntas").



*Aumentar extraordinariamente la sensibilidad de las medidas anteriores* hasta el punto de observar como un cactus, por ejemplo: Es sensible al aire contaminado con iones positivos ( Síndrome del Edificio Enfermo).

Hacer un seguidor de tensión con un CA 3140 ( Es mucho más sensible para esto; que el CA 3140).

La salida, pasarla a la punta positiva del téster anterior.



*Comprobar como un pino es especialmente eficaz en la neutralización de la cargas positivas del aire:*

Trasplántese un pequeño pino de un metro o un metro y medio de altura: Hacia un macetón grande de 1 metro de alto y medio metro de ancho.

(El macetón lleno de tierra, pesa lo suyo).

Aíslese el macetón del suelo. Elevándolo sobre una plataforma de madera con cuatro "patas" que serán cuatro vasos de duralex.

Entre la base de cada vaso y el suelo, debe haber un trozo de plancha de madera. Para que el contacto con el suelo de cemento no sea excesivamente rígido. ( Hay que ver el peso que aguanta un vaso de esa manera; sin romperse). (Lo podríamos hacer en cada rueda de un 4x4).

Clavar en la tierra del macetón un trozo de alambre de cobre de al menos 2mms de diámetro y 30 centímetros de longitud.

Medir con el seguidor de emisor anterior, entre el alambre de cobre y la pica de tierra del edificio.

Verán que el pino es muy sensible al aire contaminado y que contribuye a neutralizarlo inmeditamente.

La corriente de electrones se establece entre la pica de tierra del suelo y las espículas del pino.

Lo he hecho incluso con una Araucaria de 7 metros de alto. Hay que ponerle aros alrededor del tronco en lo alto. Con cuerdas o "vientos". Si no queremos que al menor temporal se vaya todo al suelo.

¿Porqué un macetón tan grande para un pino tan pequeño?: Porque con paciencia y una caña: El pino crecerá y sus raices irán creciendo haciendo círculos dentro de la tierra del macetón.

Al cabo de 10 o más años: Casi todo el macetón serán raíces.

Y, curiosamente, el pino, que es tan delapidador y capaz de partir rocas con sus raíces haciendo de cuñas: No reventará el macetón. (=???).

A estas alturas de la película, la resistencia entre las raices del pino y la tierra que lo rodea, es extraordinariamente baja.

Y nuestro pino, araucaria o lo que sea tiene una sensibilidad y una eficacia excepcional.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 20, 2013)

Gracias gente por todos esos me gusta que no merezco.

Soy extraordinarios.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 22, 2013)

*Pila casera relativamente potente:*

Limpiar bien un clavo de unos 12 centímetros. Frotándolo fuertemente con una servilleta empapada en alcohol. 

Conectarle un cable.

Enrollar a lo largo del mismo una cinta de Magnesio. 

Conectarle un cable también.

Introducir el conjunto anterior en un tubo delgado de plástico lleno de "Espiritu de Sal" (= El desatascador que venden en las ferreterías = Ácido Clorhídrico = El mismo que fabrica nuestro estómago para hacer la digestión).

---------------

Es una pila de duración efímera, pero es capaz de encender un bombillo de linterna de los clásicos, ( "De filamento") de los que consumen 300mA.

Cuando no se use: Lavar todo con agua para que se pare la reacción y se pueda seguir usando  posteriormente.



*Batería recargable super económica:*

"La batería de toda la vida":

Consígase dos tiras de plomo de las que venden en las tiendas para animales (Vienen unas cuantas tiras en un blister; para usarlas como peso que mantiene verticales las plantas sumergidas de los acuarios).

Si en la tienda de acuarios no las tienen: Corte tiras de unos 12 centímetros de longitud y medio centímetro de anchura; de un trozo de tubo de plomo del que viene para las cañerías de desagües.

Si tampoco consigue eso: Pruebe con dos trozos de alambre de estaño del que usa usted para soldar. (Esto último no lo he probado yo, pero me imagino que también funcionará).

------------ Por otro lado ----------------

En las ferreterías: También para desatascar los fregaderos recalcitrantes: Venden líquidos con nombre distinto al anterior nombre de  "Espiritu de Sal"  y distintos al nombre de la Sosa Caústica (=NaOH).

Tienen diferentes nombres ( Ejemplo: "Salfumán") y además suelen teñirlos con algún colorante oscuro y vienen en una botella oscura:

Observen que tengan escrita en la composición: Ácido Sulfúrico.

Tenga cuidado con estas sustancias porque son corrosivas todas. Evite el contacto con las manos o los ojos. Si le llegara lo más mínimo a los ojos: Póngalos debajo del chorro del agua de la llave por lo menos durante 5 minutos seguidos y a continuación acuda a urgencias.

También le vale el ácido de baterías de coche o moto.

--------------------

Sumerja las dos tiras de plomo en un recipiente tubular de plástico; que contenga el H2SO4 diluído, anterior. (Las tiras separadas al menos un centímetro de distancia).

Si luego les conecta durante al menos 5 minutos, un alimentador que dé al menos 3 Voltios CC. (Vale el del móvil o celular): Una se convertirá en positiva (La que haya conectado al positivo) y la otra se convertirá en negativa.

La batería anterior "le devolverá" 2,2 Voltios cuando quite el alimentador. Pero con la suficiente potencia como para encender perfectamente un bombillo de linterna.

Hablamos de los bombillos de linternas clásicas (Los más "tragones" ) tipo lápiz; que usan dos pilas AAA: Estas linternas vienen con unos bombillos de 2,2 Voltios que trabajan "sobrevoltados" para dar más luz. Estos bombillos también consumen 300 miliamperios. Son los bombillos "de toda la vida").

También podría encender un LED rojo durante mucho tiempo. Lo puede conectar directamente sin ninguna resistencia en serie.

Si quiere encender un LED blanco: Conecte dos pilas de estas, en serie ( Le sigue sirviendo el cargador de móvil o celular anterior ( Aquí llamamos "móviles" a esos teléfonos).


----------



## dearlana (Jun 28, 2013)

_*Las fundas de los cables blindados usadas como macarrones termoretráctiles:*_

Cuando pelamos cables blindados, conviene no tirar esos trozos de fundas.

Al soldar dos cables entre sí o soldar un cable a un terminal: Si tenemos la precaución de meter en el cable un trozo de funda: Una vez hecha la soldadura:

Basta con rodar o empujar la funda hasta que se sitúe sobre la parte soldada o la unión y hará el mismo efecto que las fundas compradas para tal fin.

Y sin necesidad de calentar la funda. Como la parte soldada es más ancha: La funda se mantiene sobre ella.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 29, 2013)

*Iluminación LED:*

Cada LED blanco de alto brillo necesita 3,6 Voltios.

220 Voltios AC : 3,6 Voltios = 61 LEDs.

Conectándolos en serie, se pueden encender directamente con los 220 Voltios de la red.

No necesitan diodo de protección en serie.

Trabajan con los semiciclos positivos de la alterna.

Al no tener resistencias disipadoras en serie: No hay pérdida en energía calorífica. El rendimiento energético es máximo.

Los LEDs se pueden sacar de las linternas chinas baratas. En un supermercado de por aquí había linternas chinas de 9 LEDs blancos por 90 céntimos de euro.


Si queremos que la "lámpara final" trabaje a "100 Hertzios": Preceder lo anterior de un Puente de Graetz hecho con 4 diodos 1N4007.

No he notado ninguna diferencia con el primer caso, que además sale más barato y tiene la ventaja de consumir la mitad. ( A menos que nos dediquemos a sacudir la lámpara encendida rápidamente, de un lado para otro con las manos: No notaremos la diferencia ).



*Soldar con estaño sobre acero:*

En un libro de 1922 encontré que: Lijando el acero y pasándole una brocha empapada en Espiritu de Sal: el Estaño fundido se une a él perfectamente.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 29, 2013)

> Soldar con estaño sobre acero:


eso me recordó algo
para soldar el estaño al aluminio. ¡¡¡método para soldar disipadores¡¡¡¡
primero se pone flux y se raspa el aluminio ,luego se le pone el estaño y suelda perfecto,
el truco esta en que la superficie del aluminio se oxida con el aire,pero si mientras raspamos el aluminio no dejamos que tenga contacto con el aire,este no se oxida y el estaño se pega,
lo que oxida el aluminio es el oxigeno del aire,asi que no vale rasparlo devajo del agua por ejemplo,
si vale ponerle aceite mientras se lo raspa


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 29, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> *Iluminación LED:*
> 
> Cada LED blanco de alto brillo necesita 3,6 Voltios.
> 
> ...



Entonces podremos conectar 33 led's blancos en serie para alimentarlos directamente con 120 VAC? es posible que se vea algo de estroboscopica en la luz que produzcan dado que se alimentan directamente de AC.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 29, 2013)

yo creo que parpadearan ,,,,,


----------



## chclau (Jun 29, 2013)

220V es tension eficaz, no de pico... 

En cada pico de alterna, si los diodos condujeran igual, en cada uno estarian cayendo 5V. Y sin definirles el punto de trabajo ya que no hay resistencias... quien sabe a que corriente se dispararian los LEDs.

No lo veo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2013)

Se dispararían para no quemarse ?

disparar = correr


----------



## Melghost (Jun 30, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> *Soldar con estaño sobre acero:*
> 
> En un libro de 1922 encontré que: Lijando el acero y pasándole una brocha empapada en Espiritu de Sal: el Estaño fundido se une a él perfectamente.



Pues si lo hubiera sabido... Una vez necesité soldar un cable a una bola de acero, de estas que llevan los rodamientos, y lo conseguí manteniendo el soldador sobre la bola durante... ¿10 minutos? Parecía que no lo iba a conseguir, pero finalmente el estaño se adhirió y quedó muy bien pegado. Eso sí, después hay que esperar mucho tiempo a que se enfríe la bola.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 1, 2013)

Gracias por el interés que están poniendo todos en mis cosas.

-- Lo de los LEDs directos a los 220 Voltios lo puse porque ya lo he hecho. Practicamente todo lo que he puesto en el foro lo he hecho previamente y ha funcionado. Con más éxito o con menos éxito: Pero ha funcionado.

-- Lo de los 33 LEDs a 125 Voltios también va.

-- En la práctica, verán que con respecto a la teoría: Hay que bajar un poco el número de LEDs en serie, pero midiendo siempre el consumo.

-- Hay LEDs blancos ultrabrillantes que aguantan hasta 40 miliamperios (Más : NO ). Lo normal es que hagamos el montaje para que consuman 20 miliamperios (Son 20 miliamperios "pulsatorios". En este caso: Equivalentes a 10 miliamperios).

-- El efecto estroboscópico no se nota cuando nos iluminamos con esa lámpara. 

Me imagino que si la lámpara la queremos para ponérsela a un flexo, para estudiar: 

Por si acaso nos produzca cansancio en la vista al cabo de un par de horas:  

La hacemos trabajar en continua. Pero ahí si tenemos que tener en cuenta al voltaje de pico (Multiplicar los 220 Voltios AC por 1,41 = Unos 311 Voltios, que divididos por 3,6 Voltios = 86 LEDs en continua. Sin parpadeos ningunos. 

( En la práctica verán que hacen falta menos de 86 LEDs porque "la carga" baja la tensión de pico). 


-- Hice una lámpara giratoria para discoteca que se mueve a 1 revolución por segundo; aprovechando el efecto estroboscópico. El giro describe un diámetro de un metro. Ahí si que se nota el efecto que ustedes citan: Pero es precioso lo que se ve en la semioscuridad: 

Una circunferencia discontinua, en el aire, formada por trozos de arcos brillantes. 

No he visto esa lámpara en ninguna discoteca a las que he ido. ( La idea es mía y funciona). (Lo pueden hacer con un LED solo; alimentado en alterna con una resistencia en serie)

(Lo complicado es hacer el aro de rozamiento para el contacto giratorio. El otro contacto es masa. 

Yo lo hice con el motor de un viejo tocadiscos. Sin reductora. 

Esos motores asíncronos aguantan casi todo lo que se les eche porque son de pocos vatios. La resistencia física del conjunto hace que se quede girando a eso: Más o menos 1 revolución por segundo. 

 El brazo de medio metro de radio que sostiene la lámpara es de latón muy delgado, y él; por sí mismo, es uno de los contactos de la lámpara. 

El otro contacto es a través del aro de contacto giratorio. Con un cable de teléfono de 0,5 milímetros. Para que el brazo pese poco). ( O sea: Uno de los cables va conectado a la estructura del motor = El cable neutro, el que no da corriente). ( El otro va al aro y de este = Al cable fino por dentro del brazo de latón).



*"Máquina de vapor" eléctrica:*

El uso es didáctico. No hay vapor por ningún lado. Pero tampoco hay motor eléctrico convencional:

Utilizar un volante de un viejo cassette, con su eje...por ejemplo:

El "pistón" de la máquina es un clavo de hierro, de los baratos de unos 12 centímetros de largo.

La camisa del pistón es un tubito de aluminio de unos 10 centímetros de largo (También vale un tubito de refrescos. Lubricado con aceite por dentro (Con grasa: NO). 

Por fuera del tubito y a lo largo del mismo: Una bobina hecha con alambre de cobre esmaltado de 0,3 milímetros. No menos de 200 espiras.

Al clavo hay que cortarle la cabeza. En el eje que nos queda hay que hacer un corte de un centímetro de profundidad con una sierra. Cerca del borde: Un agujero que atraviesa, de un milímetro de diámetro.

En ese corte va alojada una tira delgada de ojalata (Sacada de un trozo de lata de aceite o de lata de lo que sea): Esa es la "biela".

Al volante del cassette: Por la parte por "donde no hay trocito corto de eje saliente" ( Y si lo hay, da igual: Se lo cortamos). Hay que hacerle un agujero en la masa donde "clavaremos otro clavo muy pequeño". Es el otro "pasador" de la biela.

------------

El Alma Mater de todo esto es la funda de un cable o un trozo corto de manguera muy fina que entra a presión por el eje largo del volante. A esa manguera le habremos hecho un ojal o agujero por un lado solamente ( No atravesar la manguera de un lado a otro. Agujerar solo un lado).

El resto del eje, sin manguera es el soporte físico único, unilateral, del volante.

Un simple cable multifilar pelado hace de "escobilla" ( Hay que ver lo que dura).

El eje del volante va conectado a masa. Al girar: La funda o manguera agujerada: Deja al descubierto el ojal. Este roza con el cable que hace contacto a masa.

El positivo de la corriente ya va conectado directamente a uno de los extremos de la bobina.

El resultado es muy bonito y didáctico porque: Para "arrancar" hay que girar al principio el volante.

Luego se queda girando como las máquinas de vapor antiguas: Lenta y pausadamente.

La tensión CC que le proporcionemos hace de "acelerador" ( Se puede usar un alimentador con salida multitensión: Por ejemplo: 1,5  3  4,5    6   7,5   9   12  Voltios).

Lo tirones que va dando la biela suenan muy bien.

El "avance" de la máquina, se "regula" girando el trocito de manguera a presión : El ojal se "adelanta" o se "atrasa".

Metiéndole los 12 Voltios, parece que se va a desarmar, de las vibraciones.

Si le ponemos en antiparalelo dos diodos LEDs de diferentes colores (Con resitencias serie de 220 ohmios) : Uno se encenderá con la corriente del alimentador...

Pero el otro se alimentará con la corriente autoinducida, contraria a la anterior; producida POR EL SOLENOIDE.

Estos LEDs indicarán con precisión milimétrica: Los movimientos de vaivén de la biela ("Compresión" y "Escape")

Si en serie con los LEDs ponemos un altavoz barato de 2,5`` = Tendremos la máquina de vapor con más ruido todavía. 

...y todo hecho con cuatro perras.

--------------

Si tenemos acumulada bastante chatarra electrónica en casa no hace falta ni que nos molestemos en estar haciendo la bobina: Hay electroimánes de de retorno de teclas con el autoestop, que ya venían en algunos reproductores de cassettes.


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 1, 2013)

El efecto de las gotas de agua cayendo despacio "chorro de agua" usando luz estrobo, podria hacerlo con la luz de un led de 3W?

Como seria la señal que le tendria que aplicar para lograr ese efecto.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 1, 2013)

Hola Ajna:

El estroboscopio anterior es muy lento para eso.

Vamos a suponer que las gotas de agua caen desde un cacharro agujerado situado sobre una escalera, cerca del techo de la habitación y a oscuras:

Altura normal de una habitación moderna : 2,4 metros.

La gota los recorrerá en 2,4 dividido por 9,8 = 0,24 segundos.

Vamos a suponer que hayas elegido la opción "100 Hertzios" de la lámpara anterior: O sea: Usar 4 diodos 1N4007 en montaje Puente de Graetz : Cada Semiciclo de alterna producira un "destello" del LED.

(Ahora sigo).


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 1, 2013)

Yo no entender, yo pensar en hacerlo con un led de 3w y un tipico 555,


----------



## dearlana (Jul 1, 2013)

"100 Hertzios" serán 100 destellos por segundo.

0,24 segundos por 100 destellos = 24 destellos alcanzarán la gota, suponiendo que salga desde el mismo techo...y hasta que llegue al suelo de la habitación.

Si eso lo grabas con una cámara digital convencional ( No con una Hero de la últimas, de 60 fps):

Dependiendo del sincronismo inicial ( Hay que hacer varias tomas), igual pillas casi las 24 "fotos secuenciales".

Que serán difusas: Las gotas se verán algo borrosas y alargadas.

---------------------------------------

Si se te ocurre la guapada de hacer el mismo experimento que yo indiqué: Pero usando un generador de BF y un circuito seguidor de emisor sencillo para el LED. Con un BF 139 por ejemplo:

Poniendo el generador de BF en 1 Khz y utilizando en vez de los cuatro diodos 1N4007 baratos: Un solo diodo pero Schottky:

Podrás hacer fotos en B, de un solo disparo lento:

Y te aparecerán perfectamente claras las trayectorias de las gotas al caer.


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 1, 2013)

Gracias, voy a tener que pedir "prestado" el generador en el trabajo este fin de semana jeje


----------



## dearlana (Jul 1, 2013)

Mientras elaboraba la respuesta para ti vi que habías contestado:

Lo que comentas también está muy bien. Solo tener en cuenta la limitación de corriente del 555. Lo mismo: Un seguidor de emisor. Sincronizando el disparo del 555 con la salida de la gota.

En mi caso, tengo todos esos aparatos. (Gen de BF, Gen de AF, Analizador de Espectros, etc, etc.) Por eso tiro por el camino más rápido y amplio que se me ocurre. ( El Gen de BF mio llega a 2 Mhz: Podrías hacerle fotos a una bala disparada). El 555 a duras penas llega a 220 KHz).

Me alegro que te haya gustado mi sugerencia.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 2, 2013)

9,8 es la aceleración de la gravedad en  m/s²  no es la velocidad en m/s

[LATEX]t=\sqrt{\frac{2\cdot h}{9,8}}[/LATEX]
(Si no recuerdo mal)


----------



## dearlana (Jul 2, 2013)

OK Scooter.

(No encuentro los símbolos):

V sub t = V sub cero por t

V sub cero = 0

Sueltas la gota cuando t = 0

Si hubiera transcurrido un segundo desde el techo al suelo: La *velocidad* final de la gota al caer al suelo sería de 9,8 metros por segundo.

La gota lleva una velocidad uniformemente acelerada.

Como los pulsos del estroboscopio son rigurosamente exactos ( El mismo lapso de tiempo entre ellos):

Por eso:

Dependiendo del sicronismo inicial en modo vídeo, a 30 frames por segundo:

Es practicamente imposible que las aperturas del diafragma electrónico pillen todos los "flashes" del LED.


Si aumentamos la frecuencia de los flashes: Los tiempos de disparo se hacen más cortos.

Por eso convenía usar el Gen. de BF.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 3, 2013)

No es como dices
V=a·t+Vo esto da m/s 
No es Vo · a eso da m²/s³
La velocidad al llegar al suelo NO es 9,8m/s es la que sea según la altura, luego habrá que quitar el rozamiento pero si no es muy alto no toma mucha velocidad y por lo tanto no hay mucho rozamiento


----------



## dearlana (Jul 3, 2013)

Que si hombre que está bien lo que tu dices. En la práctica hay que medir el tiempo que tarda en llegar la gota al suelo. Si fuera un segundo serían 9,8 metros por segundo. Es muy probable que tarde menos de un segundo y que sean menos de 9,8 metros por segundo. Tienes razón.

Lo cierto es que las gotas que aparezcan en las imágenes van a estar más borrosas cuanto más próximas estén al suelo. 

Las primeras de arriba se verán más claras. Pero 100 Hertzios me parecen pocos.

--------------

Por cierto: Desconozco la inercia que tendrán los LEDs de 3 Vatios. Pero todas las lámparas de fotógrafo "Tipo Flash de bajo consumo" profesionales que he visto por aquí (Caras todas) no utilizan LEDs de 3 Vatios.

Utilizan una cantidad exagerada de diodos LEDs de alto brillo convencionales (200 y más, diodos en paralelo y situados en el mismo plano) (Pudiendo ahorrar espacio y coste si usaran LEDs de 3 Vatios).

Es muy probable que esos diodos convencionales anteriores sean más rápidos. 

Es muy probable que los diodos de 3 Vatios, que se calientan mucho más, no respondan a las altas frecuencias de igual forma. 

Igual no servirían para este propósito que solicitó Ajna. 

Cuestión de experimentar.



*Limpiar chiclés menores de 0,7:*

Los soldadores portátiles a gas tipo lápiz vienen con una malla tan fina anterior al chiclé; que: Como no se use el soldador durante mucho tiempo y según la zona, la humedad ambiente, etc.: Ese chiclé crea una sustancia blanca que lo obstruye de mala manera. ¡Vamos! : ¡Que ni cemento!. La gente los da por perdidos.

Se puede intentar limpiar con una cuerda Primera, de acero, de bandurria o con el alambre de un enhebrador de agujas. Pero a veces: Ni por esas.

La solución son las brocas de 30 centésimas de milímetro.

Pero para que el minitalaldro las coja: Hay que enrollarles uno de los hilos de un cable de cobre multifilar. Y hay que hacerlo en el sentido adecuado. De manera que al hacer fuerza el protabrocas, tienda a agarrar más el alambre.

Es lo mismo que hacían en los antiguos relojes de cuerda que en lugar de tener un trinquete para evitar que la cuerda se soltase: Tenían un resorte que aprisionaba un poco el eje: 

En un sentido: Dejaba girar el eje (En el sentido de darle cuerda al reloj) En el otro sentido: "El resorte se aferraba al eje" y no lo dejaba girar (La cuerda no se desenroscaba).

Ese mismo truco lo he visto hacer para quitarle el filtro de aceite a un coche, sin tener la herramienta adecuada:

Se le enrolla una cuerda doblada y por el extremo que está el doblez se mete un palo y se hace palanca. Son trucos de los viejos mecánicos: Curiosos y admirables. El filtro no se mella lo más mínimo.

--------------

Para el caso de los chiclés de 0,7 (Sopletes grandes de soldar, calentadores de agua, fogones más grandes de las cocinas, de las paelleras, etc.) : 

Se arreglan facilmente con un alfiler de acero al que se le habrá cortado previamente la punta con un cortarrentes pero de manera que el cortarrentes esté perfectamente transversal. 

Haciendo girar el alfiler con unos alicates, sobre el agujero del chiclé. La superficie roma y despuntada del alfiler hace de lima en punta. Llevándose por delante, poco a poco, la masa que obstruye.

Si no le cortamos la punta; esta: Lo que tiende es a clavarse en la masa. Al intentar limpiar la obstrucción de esa manera: Acabamos ladeando el alfiler y al final: En vez de tener un chiclé de 0,7 tendremos uno de 0,8 ( = amarilleamiento de la llama y ahumamiento de calderos).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2013)

Yo uso las agujas de los cabezales de las impresoras matriciales


----------



## palurdo (Jul 4, 2013)

Hace tiempo compré en un bazar chino un rollo de cable de 100 yardas (90m) bipolar rojo/negro, a un precio realmente muy económico en comparación de lo que costaria en cualquier otra tienda. Marcaba sección 0,75mm^2 y según la etiqueta era apropiado para audio (altavoces), de ahí los colores rojo/negro

Su primer uso fue un día que la luz se fue y tuve que cortar un par de metros para encender una bombilla de coche con una batería de 12V y tener algo de luz para poder cenar. Cuando ví que la bombilla casi no se podía encender, pensé que la batería estaba descargada, pero no fue así. Resultó ser el cable. No estaba cortado internamente, que va, es que un par de metros de ese cable tenía unas decenas de ohmios de resistencia. 

El material tenía el color del cobre, pero no parecía cobre, ya que se comportaba más como un muelle que recuperaba la forma al dejar de doblarlo (lo cual hace que sea dificil de enroscarlo aunque suelda bastante bien). Tiene que ser una aleación de cobre con bastante carbono para abaratar el precio.

Cualquier otro habría devuelto el rollo de cable a la tienda china, menos yo, que para mí ese cable se me ha convertido en algo muy útil.

Así que os presento, después de haber visto en este mismo post cómo fabricar resistencias de muchos ohmios del valor que quieras:

*FABRICACIÓN DE FUSIBLES, RESISTENCIAS DE PROTECCIÓN DE POCOS OHMIOS, CALENTADORES, Y REOSTATOS BOBINADOS A PARTIR DE CABLE BARATO DE LOS CHINOS:*

Compramos una bobina de cable de dos hilos rojo/negro marcado como "cabre de audio, 100 yrd", muy barata de los chinos, tal como esta:



Cortamos un trozo de cable de longitud a convenir. En nuestro ejemplo cortamos unos 10cm:



Separamos ambos cables, y usaremos uno de los dos:



Pelando los extremos podremos sacar los hilos del interior. Cada trozo de cable tiene 10 hilillos:



A continuación comprobamos las características óhmicas del cable:



Como vemos, por cada 10cm tenemos 2 Ohm de resistencia en cada pelillo, así que tenemos 1 Ohm cada 5cm. De esa manera si queremos hacer una resistencia bobinada, sabremos la cantidad de hilo que necesitamos. Por ejemplo bobinando 1 metro de un pelillo de esos tenemos una resistencia bobinada de 20 Ohm.

5 cm de ese hilo funden cuando pasa por el entre 1 y 2 A por lo que las resistencias que hagamos con ese hilo serán de 1-2 W. Un trocito de 2cm hará una resistencia de 0,4Ohm que puede usarse como fusible en los cargadores para móviles o fuentes de poca potencia (incluso lo he usado bastante bien en bombillas CCFL, cuando se ha cortocircuitado algún diodo o transistor el cablecito se fundió sin prender fuego la bombilla).

Bobinando una arandela de plástico y poniendo un baston de chupachups en el centro con un cable enrollado que haga de contacto, tenemos un reostato (potenciómetro de cierta capacidad de corriente) improvisado (se puede mejorar mucho el diseño) que nos permite ajustar el brillo de una lamparita de linterna.

Con la corriente suficiente y bastante bobinado de este cable se puede hacer un calentador usb para calentar el café en invierno.

Un saludo.


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 4, 2013)

2.2 ohms por cada 10cm , ahora si como dicen por aquí pero que chinos HDP.

Que feo nos engañan esos chinitos, lo bueno es que le encontraste aplicación útil, yo no me he topado con cable así.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 4, 2013)

seria bueno que alguien pueda medirlo al hilo con micrómetro,para saber bien cual diámetro del cable y cuantos ohm tiene,así poder hacer una tabla bien exacta.
también hay que tener en cuenta que los tester comunes no miden muy bien las r de bajo valor


----------



## jonciosito (Jul 4, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> *Luz cegadora:*  ( Dedicado a Rey-Julien ).
> 
> Ojo con este experimento porque nos puede dejar los ojos como si los tuviésemos llenos de tierra.
> 
> ...


 hola amigo disculpa pero se coje la plancha y se pone en seria a los dos alfileres como asi ?
la base de la plancha?
no te entendi bien esa parte


----------



## palurdo (Jul 4, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> seria bueno que alguien pueda medirlo al hilo con micrómetro,para saber bien cual diámetro del cable y cuantos ohm tiene,así poder hacer una tabla bien exacta.
> también hay que tener en cuenta que los tester comunes no miden muy bien las r de bajo valor



Tienes razón, a mi también me gustaría saber el calibre del cable pero no tengo micrómetro en mi lab. Eso sí, a ojímetro un cable de la misma longitud y aparentemente similar sección pero de procedencia menos "oriental", no me mueve en los 10cm el último dígito del tester, que se situa en 0,4 Ohm con las puntas en contacto. Además se nota conforme pasa de 0,4 a 2,2 gradualmente conforme deslizas la punta a lo largo de los 10cm del hilo.

Esto también me ha pasado con otro cable de los chinos, pero de forma menos exagerada. Me salía 1 Ohm cada 15cm o así y sus pelillos sí que eran más finos que el anterior. Era un resto de un cable de USB 1.1 de aquellos antiguos, sin apantallar, de los chinos por supuesto, de esos que tenían un exterior de color entre gris y beige, no se si os acordais. Lo rompí para usar el conector USB porque no había manera de hacerlo funcionar porque se cortaba la transferencia muy frecuentemente.


----------



## analogico (Jul 4, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> seria bueno que alguien pueda medirlo al hilo con micrómetro,para saber bien cual diámetro del cable y cuantos ohm tiene,así poder hacer una tabla bien exacta.
> también hay que tener en cuenta que los tester comunes no miden muy bien las r de bajo valor



una manera de medir resistencias de bajo valor
es medirlas como shunt   
con una fuente DC un amperimtero y un voltimetro y por supuesto  otra R 
luego R=V/I

 por ejemplo se pueden medir resistencias de 0.001Ω  o incluso menos con una precicion aceptable, dependiendo de los instrumentos



volviendo al cable
 ese material  es para  los cables rca (audio/video)donde unos cientos de Ω no interesan  en una entrada de varios kΩ

de echo e estado pensando en usar rg59 o rg58 para armar mejores cables que los que s e pueden comprar


----------



## dearlana (Jul 6, 2013)

jonciosito dijo:


> hola amigo disculpa pero se coje la plancha y se pone en seria a los dos alfileres como asi ?
> la base de la plancha?
> no te entendi bien esa parte



Hola Jonciosito:

La plancha eléctrica hace de resistencia en serie de muchos vatios.

De los cables que salen de la base del enchufe de la pared, uno va directamente a la mina de carbón.

El otro cable va a uno de los polos de la clavija del enchufe de la plancha.

El otro polo de la clavija del  enchufe de la plancha va a la otra mina de lápiz.

El termostato de la plancha debes ponerlo a tope ( Para que la plancha esté calentando todo el rato)(La plancha la arrimas para un lado, donde no te moleste).

Pones en contacto las puntas de las minas y verás que se ponen al rojo. Luego las separas un par de milímetros y salta el arco cegador (Recuerda las gafas oscuras y todas las demás precauciones de aislamiento eléctrico. Si no tienes seguridad no hagas nada).





palurdo dijo:


> Tienes razón, a mi también me gustaría saber el calibre del cable pero no tengo micrómetro en mi lab. Eso sí, a ojímetro un cable de la misma longitud y aparentemente similar sección pero de procedencia menos "oriental", no me mueve en los 10cm el último dígito del tester, que se situa en 0,4 Ohm con las puntas en contacto. Además se nota conforme pasa de 0,4 a 2,2 gradualmente conforme deslizas la punta a lo largo de los 10cm del hilo.
> 
> Esto también me ha pasado con otro cable de los chinos, pero de forma menos exagerada. Me salía 1 Ohm cada 15cm o así y sus pelillos sí que eran más finos que el anterior. Era un resto de un cable de USB 1.1 de aquellos antiguos, sin apantallar, de los chinos por supuesto, de esos que tenían un exterior de color entre gris y beige, no se si os acordais. Lo rompí para usar el conector USB porque no había manera de hacerlo funcionar porque se cortaba la transferencia muy frecuentemente.


----------------

Hola Palurdo: Para medir el diámetro de esos cables tan finos sin micrómetro:

Coge un lapicero, un bolígrafo, un palillo:

Trázale dos rayitas finas, dos marcas finas hechas con el filo de un cuchillo. Pero que estén separadas un milímetro ( Lo marcas con una regla).

Enrolla ahora en el hueco que queda entre esas dos rayas: Tantas espiras o vueltas lo más juntas posibles; de ese hilo...hasta que llenen el hueco.

Vamos a suponer que te cupieron 5 vueltas.

Ahora divide con la calculadora: 1 milímetro : 5  = El hilo mide 0,2 milímetros de Diámetro. 

--------------

Si quieres hacerlo más fácilmente:

Enrolla el hilo directamente sobre la regla hasta que ocupe medio centímetro (= 5 milímetros).

Vamos a suponer que te cupieron 25 vueltas.

Divide los 5 milímetros por las 25 vueltas = 0,2 milímetros. Ese es el Diámetro: Como si lo hubieras medido con un micrómetro.

-----------------

Cuanta más precisión quieras tener: Más vueltas apretadas debes enrollar (Por ejemplo: Que ocupen un centímetro de la regla). (Luego divides los 10 milímetros que es un centímetro, por todas las vueltas que te hayan cabido en él).



palurdo dijo:


> Hace tiempo compré en un bazar chino un rollo de cable de 100 yardas (90m) bipolar rojo/negro, a un precio realmente muy económico en comparación de lo que costaria en cualquier otra tienda. Marcaba sección 0,75mm^2 y según la etiqueta era apropiado para audio (altavoces), de ahí los colores rojo/negro
> 
> Su primer uso fue un día que la luz se fue y tuve que cortar un par de metros para encender una bombilla de coche con una batería de 12V y tener algo de luz para poder cenar. Cuando ví que la bombilla casi no se podía encender, pensé que la batería estaba descargada, pero no fue así. Resultó ser el cable. No estaba cortado internamente, que va, es que un par de metros de ese cable tenía unas decenas de ohmios de resistencia.
> 
> ...



Fabuloso tema y fabulosas fotos. Me gusta.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo uso las agujas de los cabezales de las impresoras matriciales
> 
> 
> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTQbbb6p5q1eve0nFlJ85Sjacga6CJ49ujemf1JWkOiOfsrE6NuKNKJaxtr



---------------

Superbuenísima idea DOS METROS: Esas agujas son de una rigidez y finura extraordinarias.


----------



## jonciosito (Jul 8, 2013)

disculpa dearlana en otras palabras los dos enchufes que van en la pared uno va a el enchufe de la plancha y el otro enchufe de la pared va al grafito, y el otro enchufe de la plancha va a el grafito disculpa pero esto mismo no es cuando tu agarras y con una batería de carro le pones como resistencia un grafito? o es un proceso distinto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2013)

jonciosito dijo:


> disculpa dearlana en otras palabras los dos enchufes que van en la pared uno va a el enchufe de la plancha y el otro enchufe de la pared va al grafito, y el otro enchufe de la plancha va a el grafito disculpa pero esto mismo no es cuando tu agarras y con una batería de carro le pones como resistencia un grafito? o es un proceso distinto


 

Ponés en serie los dos grafitos con la plancha , como si los grafitos fueran su interruptor , también se puede utilizar una estufa de cuarzo , podés usar los carbones de las antiguas pilas de carbón (o las modernas esas Chinas que vienen con los juguetes)

Los carbones de proyector , bañados en cobre "son lo más"


----------



## dearlana (Jul 8, 2013)

Tenía una de esa puntas cobreadas gruesas. No me acuerdo ni donde la conseguí.

Los carbones centrales de las antiguas pilas de cinc-carbón los he utilizado también con éxito con bajas tensiones.

Con la AC directa me va mejor con las minas de los lápices porque tienen más resistencia. Casi casi las puedes conectar directamente a la AC, sobre todo si es de 125 Voltios.

En casa, la tensión es de 125 Voltios aunque en la misma calle hay casas con 125 Voltios y otras con 220 Voltios.



---------

Contestación para jocionsito:

El proceso es el mismo.

Pero ten cuidado y ten muchas precauciones con este experimento que usa la AC directa.

Yo siempre que trabajo manipulando la AC conectada, lo hago sentado sobre una silla de madera y justo cada vez que toco los cables, levanto los pies del suelo.

Si haces el experimento usando una batería de coche, que es más segura ("No da corriente" "Tendría que ser de 36 o de 48 Voltios para que nos diera corriente". Hay bicicletas y motos eléctricas que tienen esos voltajes).

Pero  en ese caso: Haz lo que dice DOSMETROS: Usa carbones sacados de pilas.

Les enrollas fuertemente con unos alicates un cable pelado de 2,5 a cada carbón.

Cada carbón conectado directamente a cada borne de la batería.

Después pones las puntas en contacto para luego separarlas.



----------------------

Otro tema diferente:

*La torre: Lo más alta posible:*

La torre del Pc suele estar sobre el suelo.

Pero esa aspiradora que son los ventiladores de refrigeración del Pc, acaba tragándose la suciedad del aire próxima al suelo. Ensuciando el Pc todo por dentro. Amén de que alguien esté barriendo por cerca.

Un buen truco es ponerla sobre una papelera de plástico o de un cubo de plástico grande puesto boca arriba.

Si además nos queda a la altura y a faz de la mesa ( Hay que ponerle algo debajo al cubo: Por ejemplo: Una o dos guías telefónicas en desuso)...mejor que mejor, porque nos prolonga el espacio de la mesa para poner cosas.

También valen los cubos de plástico grandes que vienen con 20 kilos de pintura o más.

Los cubos metálicos no: Por dos cosas: Aumentan el ruido que hace el Pc y...con el tiempo se oxidan sus bordes y acaban dejando un aro marrón imperecedero en el piso.

Si queremos estetizar el asunto, lo pintamos de negro mate.

No conviene poner la papelera ni el cubo boca abajo porque hacen de amplificadores de los ruidos que produce el Pc.

Hasta nos viene más cómodo a la hora de enchufar los pendrives. Están más altos y a mano.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 11, 2013)

*Motor de Dióxido de Carbono:*

¿Se les ocurre la posible existencia de tal motor. Propio de tiendas de antigüedades?.

¿Un motor que cuanto más se acelera más se enfría?.

¿Con el pistón de Nylón y la camisa recubierta de aletas de plástico para "abrigarla"?. 

¿Con una sola válvula y una sola leva?.

 ¿Que para acelerarlo, hay que girar la camisa?.

¿Con una cilindrada de 0,25 centímetros cúbicos?.

...Pues, existe comercialmente desde hace más de 30 años.

... Y coge más de 30000 rpm.

Yo lo modifiqué para que funcionara con propano bajo el mismo principio. Ni la sombra de la potencia original que tenía.

Igual alguno de ustedes o sus padres, o sus abuelos, tuvieron uno.

Por aquí ya no se consigue. Pasa como con los relojes antiguos. Tendrá mucho valor.

Pero no deja de ser una curiosidad científica.


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 11, 2013)

Unas fotos porfa!!!!


----------



## dearlana (Jul 12, 2013)

Ese es mi gran problema Ajna.

Donde estoy uso un "pincho" Movistar.

Esos pinchos permiten bajar solo hasta 500 Megas para todo el mes; y subir: Mucho menos. (Por 10 euros).

No puedo ver ni los vídeos que ustedes ponen porque con solo un par de vídeos que vea, se acabaron los Megas de todo el mes.

Entre las actualizaciones automáticas de Windows, de Avast, de CCleaner y un par de ellos más: Se acabaron los 500 Megas.

Es lo que se conoce vulgarmente como "Miserias Primas".

--------------------------

Más de una vez me he preguntado como se mantiene Foros de Electrónica si no salen anuncios ni los usuarios tienen que poner dinero.

Tantas imágenes grandes en el foro tienen que tener un mantenimiento caro.

---------------------------

También es cierto que  en cuanto a prácticas y a experimentos, he hecho unos cuantos.

Pero en Informática, todos ustedes me dan cuarenta vueltas a mí. Mi experiencia en Informática se reduce a autoaprendizaje poco a poco desde hace unos tres años, que entré  por primera vez a un foro; al de laneros; a hacer estudios grafológicos gratis.

De ahí mi nick : dearlane ("Queridos laneros"). Que por un error (???) se transformó en dearlana. 

Al principio, muchos usuarios se pensaban que yo era una piva.


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 12, 2013)

Si piva = mujer, yo tambien pense lo mismo al principio.
pincho = ???


----------



## dearlana (Jul 12, 2013)

Ajna dijo:


> Si piva = mujer, yo tambien pense lo mismo al principio.
> pincho = ???



------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por aquí: Para conectarse uno a internet inalámbricamente, se usa una conexión 3G ( Ahora: Orange, Yoigo y otros, están instalando la conexión 4G que es 10 veces más rápida).

El pincho es como un pendrive que se lo enchufas (= lo pinchas = pinchas con él al portatil) y te puedes conectar a Inernet de forma bastante precaria ( Para ver los correos y poco más).

Lo hay de contrato (10 euros al mes) o de prepago ( Como las tarjetas de prepago. Que le vas poniendo un poco de dinero de vez en cuando. En este último caso: Solo te cobran cada vez que te conectas: 2 euros).

--------------------

Con la velocidad puse piba con uve. Por aquí hay unos tractores precarios, lentos, ruidosos, sin amortiguación de ninguna clase, destroza-columnas vertebrales, económicos; con esa marca: "Piva".


----------



## dearlana (Jul 13, 2013)

*¿Como quedan perfectos los bobinados de AF?:*

Haciendo pasar a la fuerza el alambre de cobre grueso entre los dos últimos libros de abajo de una pesada pila de libros.





Ajna dijo:


> Unas fotos porfa!!!!


-----------------------------------------
Pulsé en Google y entre tantas fotos hay una con el esquema bidimensional de ese motor.

La marca creo que era: Grauphner o algo parecido (de fabricación alemana). (Aunque los franceses son muy pródigos a virguerías parecidas).
------------------------------------------
Por aquí hay un técnico electrónico muy mayor (70 años o más) que tiene un Stirling que funciona:

¡ Con el calor de la mano !.

Le costó carísimo. Es americano creo.

Se debería de hacer un museo con todas esas cosas tan originales. Porque motivaría mucho a los más pequeños.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 14, 2013)

*Los palos de los polos:*

Conviene no tirar el palo cuando nos comemos un polo.

Según qué polos y qué marcas, algunos utilizan unas maderas más oscuras que son de muy buena calidad (Para que no se piquen, para que no se las coman las polillas en los depósitos de suministros de las fábricas).

Esas maderas aguantan unas presiones increíbles.

Sirven como suplementos de espacio en muchos casos (Cortándolas al tamaño adecuado).

Y sirven para cuando usamos el torno para sujetar piezas que no queremos que se mellen al ser presionadas directamente con el torno.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Los soportes centrales de plástico:*

Los soportes centrales de plástico, de los rollos de cinta adhesiva y de los rollos de esparadrapo:

Son ideales para hacer choques para los filtros de los altavoces.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 16, 2013)

*Aros de mangueras como presillas:*

No tire los pequeños trozos de mangueras que le sobren. Sobre todo los de mangueras finas.

Hay que ver como impiden que los extremos de un eje se salgan. Pueden sustituir a las presillas en las impresoras en muchos casos. Por ejemplo por pérdida al arreglarlas.

Se cortan en tiras finas, de solo un par de milímetros de ancho y se meten a presión en los ejes. Si hay una arandela entremedio para proteger el rozamiento, mejor.


----------



## jonciosito (Jul 17, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> Tenía una de esa puntas cobreadas gruesas. No me acuerdo ni donde la conseguí.
> 
> Los carbones centrales de las antiguas pilas de cinc-carbón los he utilizado también con éxito con bajas tensiones.
> 
> ...


----------



## dearlana (Jul 17, 2013)

jonciosito: No puedo ver el vídeo ahora porque me quedo sin saldo. Cuando esté en la otra localidad lo veré y te contestaré.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 17, 2013)

*Polvos de talco:*

Cuando me lo contaron hace años, me parecía que era imposible que funcionaran tan bien.

Si se forman manchas negras en el suelo por grasas negras. (Reciclando partes mecánicas, arreglando motos, o simplemente el lugar donde solemos dejar las motos o los garajes en la parte que queda debajo del motor del coche; donde la gente suele poner cartones para que no se manche el piso tanto):

Lo más efectivo es pasar inmediatamente unas servilletas de papel de cocina y quitar todo lo más posible. A continuación: Dejar caer una buena cantidad de polvos de talco.

Lo mejor es abrir la pequeña salida del bote y dedicarse a darle golpecitos laterales contra el suelo, al lado de las manchas, de manera que el talco salga disparado y caiga sobre ellas. Así se ahorra mucho talco.

Si la mancha es muy persistente o antigua, hay que dejar los polvos de talco ahí durante por lo menos un mes.

El aceite sube hacia los polvos y el piso queda como nuevo. Si es de cemento, también queda limpio.

Se lo he visto hacer a mecánicos que cuidan mucho los talleres. trabajan durante muchos años y el taller siempre está como nuevo.


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 17, 2013)

Anda que esa no me la sabia, me huele a comercial de tv, pero curiosamente tengo una mancha en el patio, se la voy aplicar a ver si funciona, lo malo es que en estos dias llueve seguido en el estado de mexico


----------



## jonciosito (Jul 17, 2013)

pero tambien podria funcionar con cal viva, cilica de gel,carbonato de sodio, otras sustancias hidroscopicas?o solo con talco?


----------



## dearlana (Jul 19, 2013)

Ajna dijo:


> Anda que esa no me la sabia, me huele a comercial de tv, pero curiosamente tengo una mancha en el patio, se la voy aplicar a ver si funciona, lo malo es que en estos dias llueve seguido en el estado de mexico



--------------------------------


Mientras llueva, el truco no funciona. Hay que esperar al Verano.





jonciosito dijo:


> pero tambien podria funcionar con cal viva, cilica de gel,carbonato de sodio, otras sustancias hidroscopicas?o solo con talco?



------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por aquí hacen carreras de coches todos los años.

Cada vez que, a media carrera, un coche se descoñeta contra la pared y se queda pringado de aceite todo el asfalto; interrumpiendo la carrera: 

He visto que vienen los equipos de emergencia en seguida y se dedican a espolvorear todas las manchas de aceite ( A veces son litros de aceite derramados por toda la carretera)
...con cemento del gris.

La carrera se reanuda así inmediatamente, lo que quiere decir que, con ese truco, por lo menos, los coches que vienen detrás no patinan.

------------------------------

El truco de los polvos de talco para las casas lo encuentro más práctico y limpio. Un bote de polvos de talco en los chinos solo cuesta 90 céntimos.

Si le cae agua de lluvia a los polvos de talco, no limpian, pero no pasa nada.

Si le cae agua de lluvia al cemento...(O a la cal viva...). Y luego, esa agua con cemento, vaya a parar al sumidero del patio:

Lo tapona que es un primor.



*Regulador de luminosidad de lámpara de incandescencia sin triac ni diac, ni potenciómetro:*

Lo único que se necesita es un transformador de aislamiento (220V AC de entrada y 220 V AC de salida) al que le hayamos separado la porción de núcleo transversal que cierra la "U":

Basta "rodar de posición ese trozo de núcleo transversal".

Cuando está en su sitio correcto: Luz encendida al máximo.

Cuando está desviado: Luz más tenue. (Cuanto más desviado = Más tenue).

Cuando está transversal = Luz apagada.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Los LEDs antivibraciones no son tan antivibraciones:*

Ahora está muy de moda sustituir los bombillos de las motos por LEDs.

En los chinos se consiguen "bombillos de LEDs" con los mismos formatos y casquillos que los tradicionales...pero:

Sobre todo los que se le ponen a los faros traseros de las motos, según qué motos, con las vibraciones...acaban escupiendo los LEDs.

Truco:

Antes de montar esos bombillos chinos en el faro: Ponerlos en posición horizontal, manteniéndolos así mediante una pinza de la ropa. (Con los LEDs apuntando hacia arriba).

Luego, lateralmente y añadiéndoselo alrededor, se le va introduciendo entre los LEDs: Pegamento que no sea del trasparente. ( Ni pegamento de Cianocrilato).

Al final, se habrá formado un "pequeño lago de pegamento entre los LEDs.

Dejarlo secar hasta el día siguiente.

No solo aguantarán las vibraciones que les echen, aguantarán hasta el agua; si por alguna causa les llega.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Truco muy bueno para multiplicar por dos el número de  velocidades de un ventilador ( O por tres, o por cuatro):*

Tan sencillo como lo siguiente:

En serie con el cable AC del ventilador se pone un interruptor aéreo.

Entre los dos terminales de ese interruptor aéreo, se conecta un condensador no polarizado de 2,2 Microfaradios, 250 Voltios).

Con el interruptor cerrado: El ventilador funcionará normal. Con sus tres velocidades.

Con el interruptor abierto: Las tres velocidades del ventilador se habrán transformado en otras tres velocidades "más lentas".

Eso es muy útil, sobre todo cuando uno quiere dejar el ventilador puesto toda la noche para poder dormir, ahora en verano.

El ventilador es así mucho más silencioso y gasta menos.

(El que tenga ganas de ponerle más velocidades, solo tiene que repetir la jugada a lo largo del mismo cable, con otro interruptor y otro condensador).

------------------------------------


*Lo anterior...igualito, igualito:* 

Sirve para bajar las luces de la sala de estar para ver mejor la televisión. ( El mismo truco del diodo serie, pero mejor, porque en este caso no se producen parpadeos. La Reactancia Capacitiva funciona en los dos semiciclos).


----------



## dearlana (Jul 20, 2013)

*No tire los trozos de corcho blanco:*

El corcho blanco ( Poliestireno Expandido o Porexpán) que viene en los embalajes, suele ir a parar  a la basura.

Recuerdo que cuando la gasolina era gasolina:

Se ponía un par de cucharadas soperas de gasolina ( Por poner una medida) en un recipiente:

Y se le iban dejando caer trozos de corcho blanco que "desaparecía" al contacto con ella.

Un tremendo trozo de corcho blanco desaparecía en un instante.

Se iba espesando el asunto y al final:

Teníamos una especie de Poxipol casero que se endurecía rapidamente y servía para arreglar casi todo. Superpotente.

---------------------------

La gasolina de hoy no funciona igual (Contiene alcohol y muchas otras sustancias, más ecológicas). 

Pero es muy probable que el queroseno, la gasolina blanca o la bencina, hagan el mismo efecto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 20, 2013)

eso mismo que explicas es el pegamento usado para sellar cosas plastical,qui se usa ''abs' y ''thiner'' 
se pone todo en un pote y luego se forma una masa y ese el el pegamento,mi suegro lo usaba para pegar unos plasticos de unos frascos de perfumes


----------



## dearlana (Jul 23, 2013)

nabesi86 dijo:
			
		

> Mijo pero Googlea un poco, hay muchas opciones para tener ínternet gratis... Como por ejemplo droidvpn..




¿Te refieres a programas como Wifiguay?. 

Aquí llegan señales desde los balcones de enfrente. Pero ese asunto no es legal. Como para que descubran a uno. Prefiero mi humilde pincho. Más adelante; cuando pueda instalaré ADSL por cable.



*Hacer un agujero alargado en una plancha de acero:*

Nunca lo probé ni lo hice. Pero como me llamó la atención y me acuerdo, lo pongo por si a alguno se le ocurre probar eso:

Se coge azufre en polvo y se mezcla con agua.

Cuando se forme la pasta, se moldea con la forma deseada y se deja secar. Por ejemplo: Con forma de ojal:

Eso se pone sobre la plancha de acero en el lugar deseado y se le da fuego.

El azufre ardiendo atraviesa la plancha y deja la forma de ojal. 

Creo que hacían algo parecido antiguamente para soldar los tramos de los raíles.


----------



## DavidMJ (Jul 24, 2013)

Pero que se supone que hay que estar aplicandole fuego continuamente? porque el azufre asi en polvo no arde facilmente no?

Salu2


----------



## dearlana (Jul 24, 2013)

Hola David:

El azufre no solo arde solo sino que produce una llama azulada con una temperatura muy alta (600 grados o más).

El truco con el acero es que además de arder y subir la temperatura, reacciona con el Hierro para formar Sulfuro de Hierro. Esa reacción es la que debe producir el agujero.

Yo no lo he hecho en casa porque con el Dióxido de Azufre gaseoso que se produce; tóxico e irritante para los ojos y para la garganta, la familia me va a poner a caldo de pota.

El azufre en polvo o Azufre Flor lo venden para sulfatar las vides (Contra los hongos) en las tiendas donde venden productos para los cultivos.

-----------------------

Hoy en día, con las brocas más potentes que existen: Las de Cobalto (Son infinitamente mejores que las de Titanio, que ya son buenas), podemos agujerar hasta al acero inoxidable.

El método del azufre es para la intemperie o cuando no hay otros medios más inocuos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 24, 2013)

voy a probar eso del azufre y luego momento como fue


----------



## dearlana (Jul 25, 2013)

La Cámara Kirlian:

Sirve para detectar humedades y producir el Fuego de San Telmo típico de las estructuras metálicas de los globos aerostáticos.

Pero el caso es que con ella se generan imágenes multicolores preciosas y dignas de posters.

Poniéndole una hoja, una flor, una araña, etc. Luego se ven fulgurantes o como seres de otro planeta. 

Se basa en un generador de MAT que se conecta entre las dos placas de un gran condensador autoconstruído.

En medio de  lo anterior se coloca cualquier material fotográfico sensible; sobre el que se coloca directamente el objeto a observar. Por ejemplo: Los dedos de la mano. 

Se hace todo a oscuras.

Se deja actuar el generador de MAT y luego se lleva el material fotográfico convenientemente cubierto con cartulina negra y platina a cualquier estudio para que lo revelen como si fueran fotos normales.

Flipen con lo que sale. 

Se pueden hacer cuadros.

Si se sustituye una de las placas por una que sea conductora y transparente: Se ve el objeto de mayor tamaño. Pero no el Fuego de San Telmo ( Que, en este caso, es muy débil). Porque nuestros ojos no son lo suficientemente sensibles.

Es muy probable que con un Intensificador de Imágenes (Por ejemplo: Del tipo militar) si se vea algo directamente. Sin necesidad de revelar.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 26, 2013)

*La herramienta mental más potente para inventar cosas:*

!!!Una libreta pequeña!!! :

Porque la podemos transportar facilmente en el bolsillo de la camisa sin que nos moleste. Así la podremos llevar a todas partes. ( Y un bolígrafo miniatura).

*¿Porqué?:*

Porque, aparte de para mil usos más (Agenda, datos, etc.) nos va a permitir que grandes ideas que se nos ocurran, no se pierdan en la noche de los tiempos.

Por ejemplo:

Estás en un lugar y observas que un problema que estás viendo "se solucionaría muy facilmente de tal forma".

Si lo apuntas en la libreta...posteriormente lo podrás seguir tratando, trabajando y perfeccionando.

De repente, estabas durmiendo y por arte de birlibirloque te vino la solución a ese problema y te despiertas:

Inmediatamente enciendes la luz y la apuntas en la libreta.

Según en cual de las 5 fases del sueño te encuentres...luego: Puede ocurrir que esa solución tan valiosa ya no te vuelva ni volverá jamás.

Si por la mañana lo lees en la libreta: *!!!Volverá!!!*... algo  que jamás hubiese vuelto y que era fruto de los todavía desconocidos procesos de los trabajos cerebrales. Algunos de los cuales, consumen mucha más energía que la consumida estando despiertos.

Ocurre que al despertarnos: Unas veces recordamos perfectamente lo que soñábamos.

Otras veces lo recordamos solo durante los siguientes 10 minutos y luego desaparece  definitivamente.

Todos esos fenómenos extraños hacen que...por ejemplo:

Hayamos puesto el despertador para que nos despierte a las 6 de la mañana porque teníamos que salir a un viaje, para un examen o para algo muy importante...y:

Como por arte de magia:

Nos despertamos justo cuando el despertador iba a sonar.

¿Qué fenómeno explica eso?:

 ¿Un reloj biológico con la precisión de centésimas de segundo?. ¿ Que recuerda la orden importante...almacena la hora actual vista en el reloj...y la ejecuta con precisión micrométrica para despertarnos aunque el reloj no hubiese sonado por alguna causa?.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lo anterior es solo un ejemplo de los mil usos apreciables que tiene la libretita citada.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A nivel personal:

La única vez que intenté patentar algo, me aburrieron de tal manera; que he pasado de patentar más nada.

Sin embargo:

Cuando se me ocurre algo interesante: Lo apunto como "Patentar".

De esa forma he ido coleccionando "Patentes Posibles", Modelos de Utilidad sobre algo ya patentado, etc.

Con el paso de los años, alguna de esas ideas las he visto hechas realidad...por otras personas o entidades. Lo que refrenda la utilidad de este sistema.

Cada libretita de 80 hojas me duraba un año más o menos.

Luego intentaba hacer la letra más pequeña para que me durara dos años.

Actualmente, esa libretitas me duran 3 años o más.

La letra es tan pequeña y exacta que lo que hay en cada libreta son barbaridades de datos.

Tengo más de 10 libretas y cada libreta tiene unas 40 ó 50 "Posibles Patentes".
------------------------------------------------

Todo el truco está ahí:

"Apuntar lo descubierto* inmediatamente*".

¡Sin excusas!. Dejando inmediatamente lo que uno está haciendo. (Con caracter general.
 ¡ Dejar de conducir : No! ).

A veces, lo que uno descubre le viene simplemente por una asociación de imágenes de lo que está viendo.

Hay que aprovechar ese momento. Justo ese momento.

Es un buen truco para inventar.

Y estoy totalmente de acuerdo en el tema de inventar que inició fernandob.

Llegados a la empresa ideal: Sacaremos las libretas.

Lo bueno sería que se plasmaran en rendimientos económicos o de ayuda a las personas necesitadas.

Gracias por haber tenido la paciencia de leer hasta el final.


----------



## nacho3d (Ago 1, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> De nada Rey-Julien.
> --------------------------------
> Paso a poner otro tema:
> 
> ...



Eso hacía mi viejo en su taller de baterías


----------



## dearlana (Ago 6, 2013)

*Tapones de corcho para los mandriles:*

Los mandriles de relojero son unas herramientas que parecen haber sido diseñadas sin tener en cuenta el daño que producen en el centro de la palma de la mano.

Efectivamente: Estos portabrocas manuales deberían tener un mango roscable con forma de bola, para apoyar fuertemente el fondo de la mano contra ellos cuando hacemos agujeros cortos de emergencia.

A veces se consiguen en las ferreterías: Tiradores de gavetas, de madera; con forma de bola.

Eso sería lo ideal, porque se les pasa una broca del grosor del mandril, hasta la mitad de la bola. A continuación se introduce el mando posterior del mandril en ella y la diferencia al trabajar es abismal.

Lo contrario es acabar con una bolsa de agua o una llaga justo en el centro de la mano.

-------------------------------------------

Esta solución se basa en utilizar tapones de corcho de 3,5 centímetros de diámetro.

Se les agujera por el centro, hasta la mitad; con un sacabocados en forma de tubo (Mejor que con una broca) del grosor del mandril.

Se redondean los bordes del tapón mediante una lima.

El resultado final también es el ideal. Porque en contacto contra el fondo de la mano solo está el corcho: Material natural, igual que la madera.

Y la diferencia de precio es notable: Un tirador de madera puede costar 2 euros o más. Un tapón de corcho: Solo 10 céntimos. Con lo que resolvíamos un mandril...resolveremos 20.

Y el resultado es igual de satisfactorio y efectivo.



*Un oscilador de 6 KHz con 555 para elegir los Tweeters:*

Cuando vamos a comprar un tweeter piezoeléctrico ni nos imaginamos cuantas diferencias pueden haber entre unas unidades y otras.

Con los mismos milivatios, uno de esos tweeters puede producir un sonido hasta 10 veces superior que otro.

Haciendo el oscilador anterior para que produzca solo 30 mV en la salida: Con ese valor, precisamente, es con el que más facilmente se distingue la eficacia de un tweeter respecto a otro de la misma marca y modelo.

Resulta sombroso comprobar eso.

Uno va al comercio con el oscilador mencionado y por el mismo precio, puede conseguir un tweeter especialmente eficaz.

Lo otro contrario. O sea: Lo que hacemos normalmente: Es una lotería.



*Sacar energía de los coches que pasan:*

Si vivimos a ras de calle y en una zona de mucho tránsito, la energía obtenida es apreciable. (Dentro de las bajas magnitudes que se obtienen).

Todos sabemos lo que es vivir en una calle que sea la entrada o salida de la ciudad:

Ruido constante todo el día. Cada pocos segundos, pasa un coche, un camión o una cadena más o menos continua de ellos.

Cada vez que pasa un coche cerca: Sobre todo si va con cierta velocidad (Ejemplo: 30 Kilómetros por hora ): 

Eso produce un "vacío" en el aire circundante que es el que se encarga precisamente, de que las habitaciones con ventanas a esa calle, sean especialmente sucias.

Pero eso lo podemos aprovechar para sacar energía de los coches que pasan.

Cuanto más grande sea el Woofer del que dispongamos...mejor. Hay que ver como se desplaza esa membrana cada vez que pasa un coche.

------------------------------

Se trata de instalar un woofer herméticamente acoplado a un agujero practicado en la puerta que da a la calle. (No del tamaño del woofer. Basta un agujero de 5 centímetros de diámetro con su correspondiente rejilla protectora contra insectos).

Cada vez que pasa un coche ( Y no digamos un camión)...ese woofer se convierte en algo especialmente trabajador y gratuito. Especialmete si es un concéntrico de tres vías de los que vienen para los equipos de música de los coches (Ejemplo: Un "Alpine" elíptico).

Si hay un semáforo cerca: Cada vez que la cadena de coches se para: Todas esa vibraciones van al woofer (Los camiones son especialmente generosos en eso).

El woofer se conecta al primario de baja de un transformador (El de 1,5 o 3V.) (Vale cualquier transformador de alimentador de 300 miliamperios, barato) Se utiliza el secundario de alta 125 ó 220 Voltios como salida.

Luego un rectificador de onda completa y una batería de NiMh a 12 Voltios y 600 mA o más.

Si le añadimos una LDR y un Trigger de Schmidtt que pase la energía almacenada a un led blanco de alto brillo, por la noche: Tendremos una pequeña luz orientativa o de emergencia.

Por supuesto que no nos vamos a hacer ricos con este sistema. Pero es un primer paso para aprovechar algo que actualmente nos sobra en las ciudades y nos estorba: El ruido.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 6, 2013)

*Un tema que es muy interesante trabajar:*

Ya hay alguien por aquí que utiliza la energía obtenida con los simples clips que vienen para abrir las latas de los refrescos. Para hacer funcionar pequeños motores de radiomodelismo.

Y hoy mismo han anunciado un nuevo sistema para aprovisionar de energía a los coches eléctricos, en menos tiempo de lo que tarda en repostar un vehículo de gasolina o diesel.

El hidrógeno inmediato que se obtiene por electrolisis del agua, es ridículo; comparado con el enorme volumen relativo, que se obtiene haciendo reaccionar las carcasas desechables de las pilas clásicas, "de carbón" ; agotadas: Con el espiritu de sal que venden en las ferreterías. (Con las correspondientes precauciones).

Esa podría ser una forma de transformar en energía química inmediata, las pilas gastadas no alcalinas.

Las hemos utilizado para llenar pequeños globos; de los que aprovechamos la fuerza ascensional (Les atamos un hilo del que luego colocamos un trozo de alambre que luego vamos cortando progresivamente hasta equilibrar esa componente, con la gravitatoria):

Esos globos, deambulan a media altura por una habitación sin corrientes de aire. 

Un simple experimento más o menos llamativo pero que pone de manifiesto la rapidez de la alternativa química respecto a la eléctrica.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 8, 2013)

*"Transformar el aire en Nitrógeno":*

Cójase un bote de compota (De los que se usan para alimentar a los bebés).

Hágasele un agujero en el centro de la tapa. Mediante un sacabocados grande.

Búsquese una tuerca grande en la que se pueda roscar una bujía ( De coche o de moto. Da igual).

Colóquese la bujía en la tapa y apriétese inferiormente con la tuerca.

Que quede todo hermético.

Conéctese la bujía a una fuente de MAT durante cinco minutos.

Ya está.

(El Nitrógeno ya estaba en el aire de dentro del bote, junto con los Gases Nobles).(Lo que hemos hecho es hacer reaccionar a los restantes componentes, que = Por densidad, se han ido al fondo del bote).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 9, 2013)

y que uso se le puede dar al nitrogeno del bote?


----------



## jonciosito (Ago 9, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> *"Transformar el aire en Nitrógeno":*
> 
> Cójase un bote de compota (De los que se usan para alimentar a los bebés).
> 
> ...



dearlana 3 preguntas que es una fuente de mat, que reacciones se forma dentro del bote y que tan sencillo es sacar de ahi el nitrogeno?
saludos amigo


----------



## dearlana (Ago 9, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y que uso se le puede dar al nitrogeno del bote?



Mil usos jonciosito.

Al "quitar" el Oxígeno y dejar el Nitrógeno...el aire deja de ser oxidante. Unos contactos en atmósfera de nitrógeno no se oxidan con el paso del tiempo.

Experimentalmente nosotros hacemos bombillas que en esa atmósfera de Nitrógeno permanecen encendidas muchas más horas. (No se oxida el filamento al ponerse incandescente).

En alimentación : Idem. = Igual que sucede con el envasado al vacío: Se evita que el aire normal oxide a los alimentos.

El Nitrógeno como tal, se utiliza industrialmente para conseguir bajas temperaturas, muy por debajo de los -18 º típicos de los frigoríficos.

Por utilizarse utilizarse: Se ha utilizado y se utiliza hasta para hacer reir a la gente. 

Ya se hacía en la Edad Media. En las fiestas de los palacios (= Gas hilarante).

A ver si te vas a dedicar a respirar el gas del bote...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 9, 2013)

generador de gas hilarante,,,,a olfatear el bote ¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2013)

Quiero oler el bote !


----------



## dearlana (Ago 10, 2013)

jonciosito dijo:


> dearlana 3 preguntas que es una fuente de mat, que reacciones se forma dentro del bote y que tan sencillo es sacar de ahi el nitrogeno?
> saludos amigo



-- Fuente de MAT (*M*uy *A*lta *T*ensión = Desde 10000 Voltios hacia arriba) En este caso se obtiene con "La Bobina" de una moto o de un coche. También se puede hacer con un Multiplicador si la alimentación es AC.

-- La alta tensión produce la ionización del aire circundante a los electrodos de la bujía y el consiguiente arco eléctríco en un espacio típico de 7 décimas de milímetro. Eso es mucha energía concentrada en un espacio muy pequeño. Se produce Oxígeno triatómico que a su vez se descompone en una molécula de Oxígeno ( = Dos Oxígenos) más un átomo de Oxígeno. Ese átomo de Oxígeno "suelto" es lo que se conoce como Oxígeno Naciente. Este es muy reactivo y oxida no solo al resto de los componentes del aire, sino al própio Nitrógeno, formando NO2 (No puedo poner el 2 pequeño). Ese Óxido de Nitrógeno es el que más risa produce. El Oxígeno, al reaccionar...dejó de estar en la proporción del 21 % (="Desapareció")(Aquí no desaparece nada: Lo que ocurre es que el O2 dejó de estar libre dentro del bote. Ahora está formando compuestos). Como al principio había un 78% de Nitrógeno...al final: Habrá: Nitrógeno mezclado con Óxido de Nitrógeno (Más Óxido de Nitrógeno cuanto más tiempo esté la bujía produciendo chispas dentro del frasco).

Las trazas de gases nobles, Dióxido de Carbono y demás compuestos oxidados, forman una proporción pequeña (Lo importante es que ya no "está" el Oxígeno libre mezclado con el aire). Eso es lo que queda dentro del frasco= Casi todo = Nitrógeno gaseoso. No hay que estar separando nada. Lo que saques del frasco ahora es lo que nos interesa (= todo). (Es como si quisiésemos beber agua y el agua contuviera un poco de Cloro. Importa poco eso. Lo importante es que "ahora es agua").


----------



## jonciosito (Ago 13, 2013)

pero amigo si hay dioxido de carbono , oxido de nitrogeno , nitrogeno.no se tendria un nitrogeno puro si no un nitrogeno contrazas aunq*ue* atrapando el co2 y haciendo reccionar el oxido nitrozo posibemente nos quedaria mas limpio el nitrogeno.
saludos amigo


----------



## dearlana (Ago 18, 2013)

A la hora de oler el bote, lo que más interesa que haya es el NO2.

Cuanto más tiempo funcionando la bujía, mejor.

Pero lo mejor es no andar oliendo botes.

Fue un experimento solo por curiosidad.

-------------------------------------------

No le vamos a hacer la competencia a los cigarrillos electrónicos. (O porros electrónicos que serían  estos).


----------



## dearlana (Ago 20, 2013)

*Osciloscopio para audio:*

Vale cualquier televisor viejo (Norma Pal o NTSC) con tubo TRC.

Solo hay que cortar los dos cables que van  a la bobina de deflexión vertical y los dos que van a la bobina de deflexión horizontal del yugo.

Esos dos bobinados se ponen en paralelo y se conectan a la salida de cualquier amplificador (En paralelo con el cable que va a uno de los altavoces).

Ya está.

Verán que con la música se forman aros y elipses en la pantalla.

Si la música tiene pasajes de tonos mantenidos, se forman coronas preciosas que giran y cambian de sentido. Coronas deformadas. Como bordes de charcos de agua variables.

No conviene mantener el brillo muy alto cuando no haya música porque el Spot se queda fijo.

----------------------------------------------------------

Si uno de los bobinados, en lugar de ponerlo en paralelo con el otro: Se conecta en serie con el primario de cualquier transformador ( El que va hacia los 125 V AC ó 220 V AC): Tendremos una raya horizontal o vertical inicial ). Ahora ya no hay que tener precaución con el brillo porque el Spot no se queda fijo cuando no haya música).

En este caso, la música que contenga 50 Hertzios (ó 60 Hertzios. Según las zonas) o sus armónicos: Dará lugar a las coronas anteriores.

Con más dientes. Con menos dientes. Según los armónicos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/musicscopio-ver-tu-musica-19479/


----------



## analogico (Ago 20, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> *Osciloscopio para audio:*
> 
> Vale cualquier televisor viejo (Norma Pal o NTSC) con tubo TRC.
> 
> Solo hay que cortar los dos cables que van  a la bobina de deflexión vertical y los dos que van a la bobina de deflexión horizontal del yugo.



otra  manera

con  un televisor  aun mas antiguo
en los que se podia regular el horizontal y el vertical haciendo las conexiones correctas en el yugo,
de una manera que no recuerdo se podia hacer un  sencillo  osciloscopio 
y ver la onda sinosuidal de la corriente alterna


----------



## dearlana (Ago 29, 2013)

Aunque el tema no es de Electrónica pura, les pongo en lo que estoy trabajando estos días:

*Hacer funcionar motores convencionales, con propano:*

(Estos experimentos serán por pura curiosidad. Probablemente más que trabajados por otras personas desde hace mucho tiempo. Pero lo vamos a intentar).

La idea: 

Dos motores:

Uno en una moto completa: La Monkey Gorilla de 110 centímetros cúbicos. (Motor cuatro tiempos. Compresión 1:9).

El otro es un diesel de un grupo electrógeno de 2,2 Kilovatios. (Compresión 21).

-------------------------------------------------

En el primer caso se pretende conseguir el ralentí a base de empobrecer la mezcla.

La entrada del carburador se deja totalmente libre (Que pueda entrar todo el aire libremente).

Se supone que se conseguirá el ralentí de mínimo consumo de propano añadiendo propano a partir de un caudal cero.

El motor se acelerará a base de enriquecer la mezcla aire-propano. De esta manera el consumo será siempre el mínimo para una potencia dada.

Se intentará hacerlo funcionar con una pequeña bombona de propano (75 céntimos de euro).

Es muy probable que haya que aprovechar el sistema de aceleración normal para conseguir las proporciones adecuadas en la mezcla para diferentes caudales ( = Entrada de aire no totalmente libre, sino variable).

--------------------------------------------------

En el caso del diesel es exactamente lo mismo. 

Para poder controlar el momento de la detonación es preciso hacer lo siguiente:

Quitar el inyector y sustituirlo por una bujía. (El inyector, al principio del experimento, seguirá conectado normalmente a la tubería. La bomba seguirá funcionando normal).

La bujía será controlada por un encendido externo añadido.

Ralentí con propano: Aire libre y mezcla mínima ( La explosión ocurrirá en el momento justo, gracias a la bujía).

Aceleración: Enriquecer la mezcla.

De esta forma: El consumo siempre será el mínimo para una misma potencia.

---------------------------------------

(Por si quieren añadir ideas o sugerencias).

Por aquí me comentó un ingeniero que es mejor calentar previamente la mezcla utilizando un serpentín calentado por los gases del escape. De esta forma, el consumo será menor aún.

Ya teníamos un serpentín para otro motor y experimento.  Adaptarlo para esta moto sería un "destrozo tremendo" ( La moto es nueva).

Este segundo procedimiento acelerará automaticamente el motor según se vaya calentando por lo que habrá de reducirse la alimentación posteriormente para las mismas revoluciones. 

-----------------------------

También nos han comentado que hay que dejar el carburador tal como está, con la gasolina. La alimentación con Propano va en la tobera de admisión. 

El motor hay que arrancarlo con gasolina para que se caliente el serpentín. Luego se cierra la llave de la gasolina y se abre la del dispositivo del gas en la tobera.

Un médico que estuvo en Cuba comentó que allí se hacía algo muy similar en los coches.

---------------------------------------

Las ideas y aportaciones serán muy útiles para no dar muchos palos de ciego.

Gracias por leer este post hasta el final.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 31, 2013)

*"Tirador o gancho para tensar resortes":*

He usado cosas parecidas pero voy a poner la idea que fue de un amigo mecánico de motos, ahora fallecido:

Cuando intentamos sacar algo que se ha caído en un agujero de difícil acceso y queremos engancharlo:

Solemos torcer una alambre en la punta. Dándole la forma de gancho.

Una solución muy buena y fuerte es:

Usar un radio de bicicleta de llanta 26" o más.

Como es acerado y grueso: Es extremadamente potente.

La cabeza inclinada 90 grados, del radio; puede enganchar muchas cosas para extraerlas e incluso se pueden tensar resortes fuertes, estirarlos, para engancharlos donde van.

Si por la parte roscada del radio hacemos un bucle: Este sirve de "asa" para tirar de lo enganchado.

...Y si, previamente hemos introducido una manguera fina antes de hacer el bucle: El asa será más gruesa al cubrir el alambre del radio y no dañará a la mano que tira de ella.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 2, 2013)

*Pilas ecológicas y pilas contaminantes:*


Las pilas de botón son todas muy contaminantes.

Por aquí había un refrán reciente que decía:

*"Una sola pila de botón

contamina un montón".*

Las pilas alcalinas se revientan solas:

Sobre todo en los relojes de pared. No es raro que cuando vayamos a cambiar la pila; nos encontremos con el fluido corrosivo de la pila incluso invadiendo la parte de la maquinaria.

Sin embargo:

Las antiguas *pilas de Cinc-Carbón* no se reventaban tanto. En los relojes: Nunca.

Una vez gastadas, no se reventaban como las alcalinas.

Y...curiosamente: Eran ecológicas:

*Si eran enterradas en las macetas de las flores; suponían un abono extra que contribuía al mejor desarrollo de las plantas. Nunca dañaban a las plantas. Al contrario: Las mejoraban.*

Encima eran más baratas que las pilas alcalinas ( Aunque duraran menos que aquellas).

Esas pilas de Cinc-Carbón no deberían de desaparecer ni ser sustituidas totalmente por las pilas alcalinas.

------------------------------------------------------

Las pilas actuales y de siempre, que no se revientan nunca dentro de los aparatos son:

Las pilas de 9 Voltios clásicas ( O sea: Las no alcalinas).

Y las pilas de Litio (Ejemplo: La CR 2032).

Las pilas de botón, de Plata (Las que su referencia empieza por SR) también son de muy buena calidad y no se revientan dentro de los relojes de pulsera).


----------



## analogico (Sep 2, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> *
> Y...curiosamente: Eran ecológicas:
> 
> Si eran enterradas en las macetas de las flores; suponían un abono extra que contribuía al mejor desarrollo de las plantas. Nunca dañaban a las plantas. Al contrario: Las mejoraban. *


*

debe ser por el mercurio

 a proposito de pilas
la barra del nucleo se puede usar como electrodo

y
antiguamente cuando se usaba distribuidor se podia usar  como carbon central




*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2013)

Ibamos e Mar del Plata en un AMI 8 y comenzó a tener problemas con la carga , me fijé en el carbón del alternador y estaba muerto. Fuí al quiosco y compré una Eveready grande esas rojas o negras de carbón-cinc , la desarmé con un destornillador y una pinza , fuí limando el carbón contra el cemento del piso para hacerlo chato , con alguna herramienta le hice una ranura como para enrollarle un cablecito de contacto , le ajusté el largo y lo armé.

Cargaba perfectamente , se compró un carbón nuevo que estuvo en la guantera más de un año . . . porque ese enjendro de arreglo seguía funcionando


----------



## dearlana (Sep 5, 2013)

*Una vez se nos ocurrió usar dos electrodos de carbón central de pila cinc-carbón para una electrolisis del agua.*

Luego estuvo el vaso de precipitados arrimado dentro de la campana extractora.

Al cabo de varias semanas, el agua del vaso donde habíamos hecho la electrolisis con los carbones, se había evaporado.

Pero en el fondo del vaso de precipitados: Ahora con un fondo negro oscuro;  se habían formado unos cristales transparentes preciosos. Algunos de más de medio centímetro de diámetro.

Unos tenían forma de pirámides cuadrangulares y otros forma de tolvas cuadrangulares (Pirámides cuadrangulares invertidas (Huecos con esa forma).

Con el fondo negro se veían muy llamativos esos cristales.





analogico dijo:


> debe ser por el mercurio
> 
> a proposito de pilas
> la barra del nucleo se puede usar como electrodo
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------

Por aquí: A esa tapa la llamamos: " La tapa del Delco". Y no era raro que en tiempos de lluvia se le acumulara humedad por dentro; haciendo que el motor fallara.

Y al rotor giratorio lo llamamos : "Pipa del Delco".

Por debajo de todo eso estaban "Los Platinos".

Antiguamente las cerillas eran de color blanco (Y no rojas como ahora). 

La caja de las cerillas tenía lateralmente una auténtica lija. Recuerdo ver a mi padre usando esa lija como emergencia para "limar y limpiar" un poco los platinos. Pasándole luego el pañuelo para quitar los restos de lija.

Eran soluciones curiosas que permitían salir del apuro en más de una ocasión.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 6, 2013)

*Tercera mano de emergencia para sujetar algo para soldarlo:*

Unos alicates y un elástico de caja de zapatos o de lo que sea:

Se le dan muchas vueltas al elástico sobre la parte de los alicates por donde se cogen con las manos.

Ahora el alicate se queda cerrado y difícil de abrir.

Se abre a la fuerza y se le introduce lo que queramos sujetar para "que se esté quieto para soldarlo".

Ya está.

Más rápido, práctico y asequible...imposible.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 12, 2013)

*Soldador al que la punta le dura muchos años perfecta:*

Truco:

Por ejemplo:

Si el soldador que usamos normalmente es de 20 Vatios:

Compramos uno de 40 Vatios ( La punta es más gruesa que el de 20 Vatios y el resto del soldador también es más grueso = Más masa térmica, más inercia térmica).

Si la tensión de red de nuestras casas es de 125 Voltios ( O 110 Voltios. Para el caso es igual):

Compramos el soldador de 40 Vatios, pero para 220 Voltios.

A 125 Voltios, todas las partes niqueladas del soldador permanecen sin cambiar de color a pesar del uso.

La inercia térmica del mayor tamaño del soldador, hace que sea igual de efectivo que el pequeño soldador de 20 Vatios.

El soldador no se recalienta innecesariamente "cuando uno no está soldando" ( Cuando está quieto en el soporte).

---------------------------

Lo anterior + la precaución de limpiarle la punta usando un papel higiénico con muchos dobleces ( Jamás una servilleta de cocina, ni una esponja mojada. Y menos un cepillo de verga).

Cada vez que uno suelde algo...a continuación:Inmediatamente: Limpiar la punta con el papel higiénico (= Los restos de resina salen fácil) (Si dejamos pasar tiempo, costará mucho más)(También vale un trapo seco). Hay que hacerlo rápido. 

Tiene su "arte". Con un poco de práctica; se adquiere fácilmente. Al principio hay un miedo terrorífico a quemarse uno los dedos.

----------------------------------------

Si el *voltaje* de la red no es de 125 Voltios: Usar para el soldador: Un pequeño transformador de 125-220 para bajar los 220V a 125V.

--------------------------------------------------

Doy fe de que con este sistema: Un soldador de 80 Vatios (= 40 Vatios efectivos ) lleva funcionando "como nuevo" desde hace más de 10 años.

(Me imagino que: Si en vez de usar un transformador, usamos un diodo 1N4007 en serie, hará el mismo efecto. Incluso: Poniéndole un interruptor en paralelo al diodo para cortocircuitarlo: Nos permitirá soldaduras potentes a 80 Vatios cuando las necesitemos).

---------------------------------------

N: Todo lo anterior no sirve de nada; si usamos el soldador para aprovechar los componentes de un CI para reciclar. Y menos si usamos el soldador como "palanca caliente" o "palanca caliente de empuje"...para sacar los componentes. (Equivale al cepillo de verga: La punta "se raspa" y continúa "recarcomiéndose" sola posteriormente).

También hay que recordar que este "soldador perenne" tardará el doble de tiempo en calentarse, que el de 20 Vatios. Pero el rendimiento, la utilidad y efectividad; así como  el ahorro conseguido en puntas, valdrá la pena.


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 12, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> Si la corriente de la red no es de 125 Voltios:



Corriente se da en Amperios y el Voltaje en Voltios, son dos conceptos totalmente diferentes, no los confundas.


----------



## jonciosito (Sep 16, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> Aunque el tema no es de Electrónica pura, les pongo en lo que estoy trabajando estos días:
> 
> *Hacer funcionar motores convencionales, con propano:*
> 
> ...



hola dearlana lo que tratas de decir es que puedes hacer funcionar un motor de disel con propano?
por que a qui en mi zona si se puede pero el que es a gasolina mas no el de petroleo siempre tube tambien esa curiosidad si estos motores se podian adaptar para propano, mas aun sin tener que cambiarlo por completo aqui los de petroleo los cambian por completo para que funcione a gas
la ultima interrogante si se puede hacer funcionar dichos motores con propanosera posible hacerlos funcionar con metano?
saludos amigo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 16, 2013)

jonciosito mira esto 
en argentina convierten los motores diesel a gas gnc,calculo que en el resto del mundo hacen lo mismo
http://www.oyrsagnc.com.ar/index.ph...e-conversion-para-motores-dedicados-100-a-gnc
lo mas común es la conversión de motores a nafta ,pero también se puede con los motores de gasoil.
sin cambiar todo el motor ,quedan duales ,por si no hay gas también siguen funcionando con nafta o gasoil


----------



## dearlana (Sep 17, 2013)

Jonciosito: 

Ahora estoy pasando primero la Monkey Gorilla a propano.

Iba a hacer lo mismo con el diesel. Pero es muy grande. Aunque le puse ruedas para desplazarlo.

Como molestaba en el recibidor de casa, lo volví a trasladar para dejarlo para más adelante.

Pasar el diesel a gas es un poquito más complicado. Por lo menos con las intenciones que yo tengo.

Hay que sustituir el inyector por una bujía y toda su parafernalia de encendido. LLeva trabajos de tornero. Pero el rendimiento será mucho mayor que en caso de la gasolina debido a la mayor relación de compresión.

----------------------------------

Fíjate si los diesel se pueden pasar a propano, a metano, a butano, etc. que, de hecho, se pueden arrancar hasta con fly (Con fly matamoscas), con spray desodorante que tenga alcohol, etc.

Haciendo eso, dan unos castañazos tremendos. 

Yo he probado a arrancar un diesel majadero (= que no quiere arrancar), a base de echarle un chorrito de gasolina por donde le entra el aire. 

"Agüita con los estampidos que da" ."Arranca como sea". Parece que se va a desarmar o a soltar las bielas por el tubo de escape".

Teniendo en cuenta todo eso: El rendimiento teórico, al menos, debe ser bastante bueno ( Y con menor contaminación).

Pero pensemos:

Si eso es así...¿porqué ya no vienen construídos así, para gas?.

(Yo creo que es por el tema de la Seguridad).

(Por ejemplo: Un choque de coches en cadena; como ha ocurrido aquí de vez en cuando debido a la niebla: Y cada coche con su bombona correspondiente en la maleta...).

En mi caso: 

Por aquí me dicen: 

"Como te explote esa bombona...te vas a quedar sin g..." 

(Porque la bombona la he puesto entre la base del tanque y la caja del motor. Justo delante y por debajo del asiento).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2013)

Aqui hace unos años habían convertido los BUS de diesel a gas y después los volvieron a diesel , vaya a saber.

Tengo ganas de convertir un Briggs Tratton de 8 hp a gas natural (sin comprimir  es de un grupo electrógeno de 4,5 kVA

El diesel a gas debería quemar solosin chispa *si aspirás gas junto con aire*  quizás pistonee demasiado si explota demasiado antes . . . vaya a saber.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui hace unos años habían convertido los BUS de diesel a gas y después los volvieron a diesel , vaya a saber.
> 
> Tengo ganas de convertir un Briggs Tratton de 8 hp a gas natural (sin comprimir  es de un grupo electrógeno de 4,5 kVA
> 
> El diesel a gas debería quemar solosin chispa *si aspirás gas junto con aire*  quizás pistonee demasiado si explota demasiado antes . . . vaya a saber.



----------------------------------------------------

La idea que dices es buena.

Pero el problema es que al no usar el inyector...que es el que determina exactamente cuando debe tener lugar la "explosión" ( Con su sistema de adelantamiento-retrasamiento)...la "explosión" se iniciará por autoencendido(= Por el aumento brusco de la temperatura de la mezcla comprimida).

Y eso es muy arbitrario: Por ejemplo: Arrancará bien en frío. Pero cuando se caliente el motor un poco: Se autoencenderá el gas antes de tiempo respecto al inicio.

Afortunadamente los motores diesel aceleran con un sistema totalmente diferente a como lo hacen los de gasolina.

La aceleración en el diesel "obliga" al motor a "seguir" el paso que tu le has marcado con una posición determinada del acelerador.

Por eso son motores mucho más "elásticos" que los de gasolina. Por eso es mas difícil "que se calen"; que se paren por mal uso del coche.

En el caso de los de gasolina: El comportamiento de los diesel se asemeja a los motores de los grupos electrógenos que deben girar "siempre" a 3000 revoluciones por minuto (Para obtener los 50 Hertzios de la AC).

Tienen una paleta mecánica o centrífuga ( Según el caso) interpuesta en el circuito de ventilación forzada, que se encarga automaticamente de que:

 Si el motor baja de revoluciones: El aire "empuja menos la paleta" y el resorte de recuperación de esta, hace que actúe sobre el acelerador, subiendo las revoluciones.

Y viceversa.

En el diesel pasa algo parecido: Con la diferencia de que: "además nosotros podemos cambiar manualmente la paleta de posición". "Donde la dejemos: El motor se dedicará a seguir a la paleta".

Los diesel, con su alta compresión y variación del comportamiento con la temperatura, tienen un funcionamiento tan "encabritado e irregular" que necesitan de ese sistema para "llevarlo por donde uno quiere".

------------------------------------

Si a un diesel le metes solo gas por donde le entra el aire ( Por el inyector no podrás...) y cierras la llave del combustible: Se te estropeará primero el inyector ( Suponemos un motor monocilíndrico)... y al rato:

 La bomba de inyección: Por falta de lubricación, al no circular por ella el gasoil (La viscosidad del gasoil es la única que lubrica al pequeño pistón de la bomba).

-------------------------------

...Luego: tienes que quitarle el inyector y la bomba.

...¿Quien controla ahora el inicio del encendido?: Una bujía con su chispa y su avance o retroceso del encendido?.

...¿Y como evitamos el autoencendido antes de tiempo, cuando el motor se caliente?: Un empobrecimiento de la mezcla (= Ahorrro de combustible).

...Y quien haría eso: Un control del caudal del gas; controlado por la "paleta" interpuesta en el circuito de ventilación.

------------------------------------

Se podría hacer más sencillo quitando alguna de esas cosas.

Pero habría que ver el comportamiento de ese motor (Tendría que intervenir demasiado continuamente el usuario. Regulando cosas que se podría evitar).

___________________________________________________________-

Comento todo esto: Porque hace la tira de años me empeñé en hacer funcionar una Montesa Impala de 175 cc, con gasoil...

Funciona: 

Pero al ser motor de dos tiempos y necesitar aceite mezclado al gasoil: Había que arrancarla primero con gasolina y esperar a que los gases del escape calentaran un serpentín que crakeara el gasoil antes de meter los componentes resultantes por la tobera de admisión).

Aparte de todo el funcionamiento irregular y caprichoso...al rato: La bujía "formaba perla" y se paraba el motor.

Pero era un caso totalmente diferente al motor de cuatro tiempos diesel con gas; que estamos tratando ahora.

En este caso es todo lo contrario: 

Sin aceite para lubricar, el gas es mucho más limpio y menos contaminante y...equivale a más octanos: Luego el motor consumirá mucha menos cantidad de combustible, para una potencia dada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2013)

Opción 1ª : dejarlo diesel y quemar aceite vegetal desechado bien filtrado (centrifugado) hay que comprarle a Mak Domald

La 2ª Opción sería dejar al diesel cómo está e inyectarle GNC (que ya te cargan a 200 k/cm²) mediante electroválvulas  , en el momento de la inyección la cámara ya está a 22 k/cm² el problema de velocidad de inyección vendrá a partir de 1/4 de tanque , calculeo 

La reforma que yo quiero hacer sería más sencilla ya que el motor es naftero y estacionario , por eso quiero ver que pasa con gas narural


----------



## jonciosito (Sep 30, 2013)

gracias por la explicaciones amigos pero si quisiera cambiar un motor de disel a gas dos preguntas
seguiria trabajando con petroleo y gas a la ves o solamente trabjaria a gas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2013)

Para convertir un motor Disel para que funcione con gas puedes hacer 2 cosas, reformas la tapa de cilindros, le quitas compresión y agregas bujías para el encendido

o

Haces un ciclo mixto (Otto/Diesel), dejas el motor tal cual está y el acelerador lo aplicas a una válvula de paso de gas que permita el paso de este al múltiple de admisión.
El combustible diesel inicia la combustión del gas.


----------



## jonciosito (Sep 30, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> jonciosito mira esto
> en argentina convierten los motores diesel a gas gnc,calculo que en el resto del mundo hacen lo mismo
> http://www.oyrsagnc.com.ar/index.ph...e-conversion-para-motores-dedicados-100-a-gnc
> lo mas común es la conversión de motores a nafta ,pero también se puede con los motores de gasoil.
> sin cambiar todo el motor ,quedan duales ,por si no hay gas también siguen funcionando con nafta o gasoil



hola este sistema que me mandaste es confiable osea quisiera saber por que tengo un vehiculo con motor a disel y quisera pasarlo a gas ya que es mas limpio, tu crees que ese proceso sea seguro ?
la ultima no sabes si cambiando con duicho sistema trabajaria con ambos tanto a gas como a petroleo o solo a gas ?
saludos amigo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2013)

jonciosito dijo:


> hola este sistema que me mandaste _*es confiable osea quisiera saber por que tengo un vehiculo con motor a disel y quisera pasarlo a gas*_ ya que es mas limpio, tu crees que ese proceso sea seguro ?
> la ultima no sabes si cambiando con duicho sistema trabajaria con ambos tanto a gas como a petroleo o solo a gas ?
> saludos amigo



¿ Y que experiencia tienes como para hacer esto ?
¿ Que dicen las leyes de tu país sobre este tema (Conversión de motores de vehículos para funcionar con gas) ?


----------



## jonciosito (Oct 1, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y que experiencia tienes como para hacer esto ?
> ¿ Que dicen las leyes de tu país sobre este tema (Conversión de motores de vehículos para funcionar con gas) ?



a qui en mi pais se dan las conversiones de motor de gasolina a gas pero lo de petroleo no e visto por eso la gran interrogante de como se lograria esto


----------



## Romyggar (Oct 18, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> *La herramienta mental más potente para inventar cosas:*
> 
> !!!Una libreta pequeña!!! :
> 
> ...



Amigo *dearlana*, Salud2!

Acabo de descubrir este hilo en el foro, ni recuerdo como llegué a él... no sé como no lo había leido antes....y eso que llevo ya casi 5 años de haberme inscrito. 

yo llevo haciendo esto de la libreta, pero uso cualquier cosa para anotar: el teléfono, servilletas, billetes, el pc, incluso he grabado mensajes de voz en el celular porque no tenía nada al alcance!...y sí, yo también he "inventado" cosas mientras duermo, y cuando despierto trato de anotarlas inmediatamente antes de que se me "esfume" el "video" jeje. 

También sucede, que tienes una idea y cuando la estas anotando te salen otras y otras ideas,, tanto que tienes varios pensamientos al mismo tiempo y las manos no te responden para anotar tan rápido. 

La idea de la libreta si sirve, ya sea una de papel o una digital (para esta última, es mejor tener respaldos de datos, porque si se daña o te la roban = infarto del coraje e impotencia)

Yo por lo menos tengo un par de cajas de carton de 30 litros, llenas de planos y anotaciones de todo tipo...son mas de 12 años de "ideas" fugaces almacenadas... En un incendio, primero iría por esas 2 cajas ( que se queme el tv o la ropa...esas ideas no vuelven!) 

Ojalá y pudiera vivir unos 900 años o mas y con buena salud y vitalidad, asi podría ver realizadas tantas cosas que he pensado/imaginado/soñado y anotado! (definitivamente, vivir 70 u 80 años es muy poco) 

Me ha tocado el alma tu recomendación para "inventar", ya que vengo haciendo esto desde niño y pensaba que era de los pocos "extraterrestres" que lo hacía. 

Salu2


----------



## dearlana (Oct 18, 2013)

Hola Romyggar:

Me alegro de que coincidamos en lo  de la libreta pequeña.

También escribo en otros papeles o lo que voy pillando para escribir en el momento de apuro que lo necesite. (Servilleta del restaurante, trozo de cartón, lo que sea).

Pero es la libreta lo importante. Procuro pasar los papeles improvisados a la libreta porque luego cuando necesito los datos, no los llevo encima.

-----------------------------

Al llenarse las 80 páginas de la libreta..."le doy la vuelta" y escribo en las otras 80 páginas restantes del otro lado.

Cuando se llenan las 160 páginas, es una lata estar pasando los datos importantes hacia la nueva libreta. Por eso, la libreta actual -de prueba- es de las de tipo "resorte". 

Cuando se me llene: "Desenrosco el resorte" y le paso las hojas importantes, con todos los datos hacia la nueva libreta (Traspaso de algunas hojas).

Pero el problema de la libreta de resorte es que se rompe antes que la otra y es más difícil de reparar.

Tampoco permite utilizarla como "Porta bonos de autobús". No mantiene el bono trabado. El resorte no lo permite. Idem el minicalendario, la fotocopia del Carnet de Identidad y algún otro documento pequeño.

La próxima libreta volverá a ser la normal. Sin resorte.

------------------------------------------------

Resulta muy curioso coger una libreta de hace 5 o 10 años y releerla. En cierta forma, está metida la vida de uno ahí.

-------------------------------------------

Con el paso de los años va perfeccionando uno el sistema. Ahora yo utilizo bolígrafo de 4 colores: 

No es que escriba con los cuatro colores.

Los colores sirven solo para el guión, la rayita que se pone al principio de cada frase.

Por ejemplo:

 --  Recoger la nota simple del Registro. (Las dos primeras rayitas son rojas)

-- LM 324. (Las dos primeras rayitas son verdes).

--  w.solomontesa.com (Las dos primeras rayitas son negras).

--  Pagar contribución. (Las dos primeras rayitas son azules).

Todos los guiones rojos corresponden a acciones a realizar en la ciudad donde vivo.

Todos los guiones verdes corresponden a compras en la tienda de electrónica que más transito.

Todos los guiones negros son datos permanentes necesarios para todas las libretas sucesivas.

Todos los guiones azules corresponden a acciones a realizar en la capital de la provincia.

Haciendo eso:

Solo con mirar la hoja...como un relámpago...se todo lo que tengo que hacer en el lugar en el que me encuentro en ese momento.

-----------------------------------

Y la letra cada vez más pequeña y que sube y se mete por los recovecos libres. Todo en aras de alargar la vida de la libreta.

Mucha gente pregunta: "¿Usted es capaz de leer eso?... y piden la libreta para verla. (No pueden leer nada)(Necesitarían una lupa).

-----------------------------------------

Gracias a la libreta, me han venido frases muy curiosas, por ejemplo, al despertarme a media noche:

 Hasta refranes propios como los siguientes (Los he puesto en mi post  de refranes y frases originales o modificados):

"Cuando un hombre tiene un problema: Trata de resolverlo".

"Cuando una mujer tiene un problema: Llama a cada una de sus amigas y les dice: Tengo un problema".



"Cuando un hombre se separa de una mujer...es el hombre el que se separa de la mujer".

"Cuando una mujer se separa de un hombre...no es la mujer la que se separa del hombre...son las amigas de la mujer las que se separan del hombre".

O esta frase: Que es de campeonato:

"Ninguna mujer separada admite...

que su mejor amiga no lo esté". (Ojo con las amigas que vienen a casa a tomar café).

...y así, cuarenta mil cosas. Incluidas las resoluciones de problemas de Matemáticas o ideas originales que me han sacado de muchos apuros y que luego resuelvo inmediatamente al día siguiente.

------------------------------------------

Lo dicho:

¡Enhorabuena por usar las libretas Romyggar!.


----------



## Venelectron (Oct 18, 2013)

La reforma que yo quiero hacer sería más sencilla ya que el motor es naftero y estacionario , por eso quiero ver que pasa con gas narural [/QUOTE]

Saludos ...me llamo la atencion el comentario. Yo tome un motor a gasolina, motor de un cilindro de unos siete caballos, busque en el carburador un sito libre, antes de la mariposa, alli perfore y coloque una valvula de encender cocina a gas, tuve que perforar el hueco por donde sale el gas porque para una cocina esta bien un diminuto agujero como de aguja pero para el motor era muy pequeño, con acero plastico fije esta valvula al carburador y fui lentamente abriendo el gas, al acelerarse me indico la presencia del gas y cerre la gasolina, lo deje trabajando a gas y funciono perfecto con una bombona pequeña de cocina, note que el gas se consumio muy rapido, no hice otras pruebas, me han dicho que la gasolina al vaporizarse ayuda al enfriamiento del motory  que supuestamente el gas cristaliza las camaras y ya no seran rectificables, si alguien sabe de esto se agradecen datos...SUERTE


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2013)

Pero eso sería para un motor estacionario *con carga fija* , si no tiene un diafragma (vacuométrico) que tire de una aguja cónica y brinde más gas . . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2013)

Venelectron dijo:


> . . . .  _*que supuestamente el gas cristaliza las camaras y ya no seran rectificables, si alguien sabe de esto se agradecen datos*_...SUERTE



Nop, *NO* es así.


----------



## Venelectron (Oct 18, 2013)

Hay que ver lo que aguanta electroquimicamente ese electrodo en forma de alambre. Como está aún después de resistir toda la vida de la pila.

Si lo fuéramos a comprar especificamente; nos costaría mucho más que un paquete de pilas nuevas.

(Usar guantes de goma, mascarilla, etc. Llevar el resto de los materiales de la pila a los contenedores amarillos de reciclaje; habilitados en los comercios, etc.).



*Preciosos cristales transparentes en forma de pirámides cuadrangulares:*

En el experimento de la plancha...el líquido electrolítico se ennegrece bastante.

Se nos ocurrió dejarlo arrimado donde no molestara.

Pasaron meses.

Se evaporó el agua de forma natural.

En el fondo del vaso de precipitados se formaron unos cristales preciosos en forma de pirámides y tolvas cuadrangulares muy duros y llamativos.

Como sean de carbono...igual inventamos una nueva forma de cristalizarlo. 
Caramba soy nuevo aqui y me encuentro con todas las cosas que me apasionan, la creatividad y la investigacion...hare lo de la pila un lindo resultado...me ocurrio en alguna ocasion: tenia yo una medallita de oro con su cadenita y colocada por algun motivo use merthiolate, un poquitico cayo en el pecho y al moverme la medallita toco el mertiholate, la medallita empezo a tomar temperatura y no preste atencion, hasta que me quemo hay si preste atencion ya que quemo como un carbon dejando un punto como una cabeza de fosforo marcado en el pecho, una quemadita, desconozco cual fue la causa, tambien estaba mezclado sudor, siempre quise hacer un experimento con esto y volver a lograr el efecto pero nunca lo hice...SALUDOS
Eso ni lo calculamos ni lo esperábamos. Pero ahí queda el procedimiento por si a algún joyero se le ocurre engarzarlos[/QUOTE]



La idea de la libreta si sirve, ya sea una de papel o una digital (para esta última, es mejor tener respaldos de datos, porque si se daña...

Yo por lo menos tengo un par de cajas de carton de 30 litros, llenas de planos y anotaciones de todo tipo...son mas de 12 años de "ideas" fugaces almacenadas... En un incendio, primero iría por esas 2 cajas ( que se queme el tv o la ropa...esas ideas no vuelven!) 

Ojalá y pudiera vivir unos 900 años o mas y con buena salud y vitalidad, asi podría ver realizadas tantas cosas que he pensado/imaginado/soñado y anotado! (definitivamente, vivir 70 u 80 años es muy poco) 

Me ha tocado el alma tu recomendación para "inventar", ya que vengo haciendo esto desde niño y pensaba que era de los pocos "extraterrestres" que lo hacía...

Tambien lo hago y ya tengo una caja de cuadernos de taller...un dia cuando un cuaderno se terminaba estaba mi esposa al lado ayudandome y toma el cuaderno que tengo para reemplazar al que se termino y me pregunta : como le escribo (en portada)? Cuaderno nuevo? Respondi todos son nuevos y luego se ponen viejos ...mejor le pones la fecha....



Ruego me disculpen pero todavia no se usar bien el foro...aprendere...SALUDOS


----------



## analogico (Oct 18, 2013)

Venelectron dijo:


> una medallita de oro con su cadenita y colocada por algun motivo use merthiolate, un poquitico cayo en el pecho y al moverme la medallita toco el mertiholate, la medallita empezo a tomar temperatura y no preste atencion, hasta que me quemo hay si preste atencion ya que quemo como un carbon dejando un punto como una cabeza de fosforo marcado en el pecho, una quemadita, desconozco cual fue la causa, tambien estaba mezclado sudor, siempre quise hacer un experimento con esto y volver a lograr el efecto pero nunca lo hice...SALUDOS
> Eso ni lo calculamos ni lo esperábamos. Pero ahí queda el procedimiento por si a algún joyero se le ocurre


solo es la reaccion quimica de combinar mercurio y oro


----------



## dearlana (Oct 20, 2013)

El uso de la libreta produce muchos beneficios Venelectron. A lo mejor es bueno irles poniendo un número en las portadas para ordenarlas cronologicamente. 

Hasta ahora yo no lo he hecho. (Como tienen apuntadas muchas fechas interiores, es fácil el ordenarlas).

--------------------------------

La cristalización piramidal del carbono nos sorprendió. Nos apareció sin haber premeditado nada.

-------------------------------------------

Las reacciones exotérmicas producen calor. A veces, mucho calor.

Recuerdo que habían unas platinas cuadradas pequeñas que se usaban para gastar bromas. (Solo había que mojarlas un poco previamente).

Cuando uno estaba fumando y había alguien por cerca con una blusa o una camisa con los botones de arriba desabrochados:

Daba uno un grito, como si se le hubiese escapado el cigarro de las manos. Al tiempo que lanzaba la platina hacia el interior de la blusa o camisa del otro. 

Como la platina quemaba un poco... el otro pensaba que le había caído el cigarro dentro de la blusa.

Te puedes imaginar las reacciones correspondientes.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 21, 2013)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Este invento es mio. Aunque dudo que con anterioridad no se le haya ocurrido al menos a quinientas mil personas más. Ya lo he mencionado en otros posts como solución a alguna cuestión:

*Limitador mecánico de corriente = Protector de fuentes de alimentación ultrasencillo = Indicador sonoro de sobrecorriente.*

No es necesario meterlo dentro de la fuente de alimentación. "Tampoco lleva alimentador". Se alimenta del circuito que protege.

Coste total: Menos de 7 euros. Y si ya teníamos materiales reciclados: Cero euros.

Materiales: 

-- Un relé que tenga al menos un circuito inversor. No importa que tenga quemada la bobina. Vale cualquier relé excepto que sea un contactor de medio kilo de peso o más y aún así: Dependiendo de donde lo vayamos a utilizar...también valdrá.


Procedimiento: 

Quítesele la bobina al relé. Si se puede sacar entera, mejor; porque así podrá servir para otras cosas. Como bobina de choque con gran inductancia, como bobina accionadora de contactos reed, etc.

Si la bobina estaba quemada, un buen cutter nos servirá para irle cortando y arrancando los "mechones de negro pelo".

Donde iba esa bobina y con la debida paciencia y esmero: Enróllese una nueva bobina, a mano; utilizando hilo esmaltado de cobre de 0,5 mms de diámetro. Mínimo entre 50 o 100 espiras.Si las espiras quedan bien juntas mejor. Y si nó: Tampoco es para volverse loco con eso (Va a funcionar de todas todas).

Circuito: La bobina nueva se conecta en serie con uno de los circuitos inversores del relé, pero entre los contactos normalmente cerrados. 

¡Ya está hecho nuestro invento!:

De los dos cables que salen de nuestra fuente de alimentación, uno lo dejamos tranquilo.

El otro lo conectamos en serie con lo realizado: O sea: El cable positivo de la fuente de alimentación pasará por los contactos normalmente cerrados del relé y por nuestra flamante bobina nueva autoconstruída.

-----------------

Basta que la corriente que esté entregando la fuente pase de un determinado valor... (Jugando con el número de espiras y la sección de las mismas, podemos hacer que ese valor sea desde unos 500 miliamperios hasta tres o cuatro Amperios)...Para que nuestro protector de fuentes entre en acción:

 La bobina accionará el relé: Este abrirá el circuito de la bobina: Se desactivará el relé  y volverá a conectar la bobina con el resultado de una bonita chicharra musical avisadora del exceso de consumo. Que, a su vez, reducirá drásticamente la corriente consumida; protegiendo a la fuente.

Si queremos más corriente: Sustituir el hilo de 0,5mms. por uno de 1mm. de diámetro Enrollando en este caso solo 20 ó 30 espiras(Obtendremos 10 Amperios o más).(Aquí es donde vale lo del contactor de medio kilo, si queremos llegar a 20 Amperios, a 30 Amperios, etc.)(La chicharra la va a oir hasta el vecino del quinto).


--------------------------

Si queremos variar la "sensibilidad o umbral de protección" = Añadirle bobinas externas en paralelo con la del relé. Si esas otras bobinas están enrolladas en sentido contrario, mejor.

-----------------------------------

Ojalá que les sea de tanta utilidad como me ha sido a mí durante muchos años.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2013)

*"Relee Amperométrico"*


----------



## dearlana (Oct 21, 2013)

En los coches antiguos, para regular la carga de la dinamo, recuerdo que habían reguladores con disyuntores. De ahí mi ocurrencia de construirlos a nuestra medida, aprovechando incluso los componentes inservibles.

En aquellos casos, el circuito disyuntor era más complejo, con resistencias de alto vataje y relés con dos bobinados antiparalelos. Uno de corriente (De hilo grueso)y otro, superpuesto, de tensión (De hilo fino).

Cuando la batería ya estaba cargada, el regulador dejaba de enviar corriente a la misma.



*Comprobador del funcionamiento de un ionizador o de un azonizador:*

En algunos baños públicos o en baños de bares, hoteles, etc. Suele haber instalado un ozonizador que elimina los malos olores y desinfecta el aire ambiente del baño.

A pesar de tener el piloto encendido, esos aparatos, debido a la humedad del aire del baño, suelen estropearse ( A veces los instalan empresas de limpieza periódica, que los alquilan). 

Comprobación: Un simple trozo de hilo de cualquier tela: (De una longitud de quince o veinte centímetros).

Se le pone delante de el/los agujeros que tienen delante esos aparatos.

Si el hilo "huye" del aparato: Todo OK.

Si "huye poco" = El voltaje que está produciendo ya ha disminuido mucho.

Si el hilo "ni se entera" : Llamar a la empresa para que lo sustituyan por otro nuevo y no seguir pagando todos los meses por algo que no está haciendo nada (Por muy encendida que tenga la luz indicadora).


----------



## Venelectron (Oct 21, 2013)

Soy hombre de moto ...bueno no tengo ya hace tiempo, pero esa caida que lei no estoy seguro de quien, pero uno que sabe lo que es moto siente el escalofrio de un accidente, y narrado asi como se veia la rotula, se me quitan las ganas de mas moto, dos perros me hicieron caer y eso siempre andando con precauion, por tanto moto ni que se tenga cuidado, el ardor de los raspones es cosa que no le deseo a nadie....SALUDOS





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero eso sería para un motor estacionario *con carga fija* , si no tiene un diafragma (vacuométrico) que tire de una aguja cónica y brinde más gas . . . .



Si era un generador pequeño, en caso de un motor para rodar si tendria que llevar un mecanismo que desconozco, pero seria graduacion de gas de acuerdo a la posicion de la mariposa de admision...SALUDOS


----------



## dearlana (Oct 22, 2013)

Hola Venelectron: 

Coincido totalmente con esa opinión: 

Jamás recomendaré a nadie el uso de las motos. Especialmente, las grandes. Y si poniendo aquí nuestros testimonios, conseguimos que la gente que no se ha iniciado en las motos, les coja respeto y no comiencen, mejor.

Mi primera moto me la regalaron cuando tenía ocho años y desde esa época han sido accidentes y más accidentes. Cicatrices encima de las preexistentes. Incontables ya. 

Ahora pagamos con dolores por todos lados. Hernias discales, rodillas hinchadas cada vez que cambia el tiempo, codos con clavos...

Y algunos: Todavía no escarmentamos: Actualmente tengo 10 motos y no he comprado más porque no tengo donde ponerlas. La fiebre de la velocidad y el riesgo es como una droga. Lo mejor es no empezar y si es no empezar desde muy joven, mejor.

--------------------------------------------

Todavía estoy yo ensayando una mini moto para que funcione con gas. La mini bombona va entre el tanque y el motor. Pero el calor que desprende la culata, la calienta. Mal asunto ese. 

Los amigos me dicen: Como te explote eso ahí debajo te vas a quedar sin h....s.


----------



## Venelectron (Oct 22, 2013)

...Saludos mis amigos...Dearlana parece que andamos en lo mismo pero yo estoy con la parte electrica, hice un modulo de encendido para una minimoto italiana pero al acelerar fuerte falla, cambié el tiempo buscando mejoria pero no logre por tanto lo deje en el mismo punto que lo dejo el fabricante, no se como subir imagen aqui, me gustaria mostrarle el diagrama del modulo que hice, es un modulo de una motosierra tambien italiana que alguna vez desarme, es un circuito simple, un condensador se carga con la coorriente que le da un diodo, que la toma de una bobina que esta frente al volante, este volante solo tiene un iman en herradura inserto en el aluminio. Un scr descarga la tension sobre el primario de la bobina haciendo la chispa sobre la bujia, la bobina pickup para disparar el scr la deje movil por eso pude cambiar su sitio para realizar las pruebas,tratando de subir imagenes me aparece una ventana con los tipos nomnres de archivos tamaños etc no se para que sirve y al clicar en subir archivo no hace nada ...lo cierto es que esto es una tablet y todavia no la se usar muy bien pero en yo reparo subo imagenes con facilidad.



Cuando un bb nace, el medico le da una nalgada, esta significa : anda a buscar tu felicidad el bb llora preguntandose donde encontrare eso? asi va por la vida ...a muchos de nosotros o no nos dieron la nalgada o nos la dieron demasiado fuerte...siempre digo que si soy paracaidista y por cosas mi paracaidas no abre ...hice lo que me gustaba ...encontre mi felicidad.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 22, 2013)

Hola Venelectron:

Para subir imágenes yo uso:

www.subefotos.com

Una vez ahí: Pulso en  "*Examinar*"

Ahora me salen las fotos que tengo en "*Mis Imágenes*"  (Pulsando previamente en el apartado de la izquierda que dice: Mis imágenes.

Al salirme las imágenes que tengo en *Mis imágenes*, escojo la que quiero, seleccionándola con un click y pulsando en *Abrir*.

Luego pulso en "*Subir foto*".

Espero a que suba.

Luego copio el "*Codigo tumbnail para foros*"

Luego entro a este foro después de pulsar en "*Responder*"  pulso con un clic derecho en el lugar que quiero que aparezca la imagen.

Ahora pulso en "*Pegar*".

Ya está. Ahora aparece la imagen dentro de la respuesta del foro.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Algunas causas:

El problema del encendido por descarga de condensador, a tiristor es que, al subir de revoluciones, como los valores no estén bien calculados, se sobreponen los impulsos, el condensador no se descarga del todo.

La resistencia de carga del condensador tiene entonces que ser menor y de más vatios.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Cuando un bb nace, el medico le da una nalgada, esta significa : anda a buscar tu felicidad el bb llora preguntandose donde encontrare eso? asi va por la vida ...a muchos de nosotros o no nos dieron la nalgada o nos la dieron demasiado fuerte...siempre digo que si soy paracaidista y por cosas mi paracaidas no abre ...hice lo que me gustaba ...encontre mi felicidad"


= ???

= *La Felicidad no consiste en hacer lo que uno quiere...*

*...sino en querer lo que uno hace.*



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


"Si era un generador pequeño, en caso de un motor para rodar si tendria que llevar un mecanismo que desconozco, pero seria graduacion de gas de acuerdo a la posicion de la mariposa de admision...SALUDOS"

=

Para eso se aprovecha la aguja preexistente en el carburador. Al subir esa aguja, abre más la salida del gas que viene por abajo pasando por el chiclé.

Al acelerar, sube la aguja y dosifica el gas en proporción a la mayor cantidad de aire que entra al acelerar.


----------



## Venelectron (Oct 25, 2013)

Gracias Dearlana por los datos probare lo expuesto ...SALUDOS


----------



## dearlana (Oct 29, 2013)

*Péndulo electrostático muy sensible para detectar el funcionamiento de los generadores de iones:*

El Poliéstireno Expandido o  "Corcho Blanco" está formado por infinidad de burbujas o bolitas del material.

Se trata de sacarle una de esa pequeñas bolitas que tenga la forma más esférica posible (Se sacan las bolas simplemente raspándolo con algo afilado).

A continuación se atraviesa la bolita con una aguja fina de coser enhebrada con hilo de seda o de rayón ( Es el más delgado).

Luego "pintamos" de negro la bola a base de pasarle por todos lados la punta roma de un lápiz blando ( Ejemplo: Staedler nº 2. El del extremo de color rojo). De esa manera habremos hecho conductora de la electricidad a la superficie de la minibola.

Al hilo de rayón le habremos hecho muchos nudos uno encima de otro, de manera que al sacar la aguja sea un hilo solo del que cuelgue la bolita. ( No interesa que el hilo quede doble tal cual sale al sacar la aguja).

Al final: 

Una bolita muy pequeña que no pesa nada, recubierta de grafito conductor; suspendida de un hilo de rayón ultraligero.

-----------------------------------------------------

Basta que acerquemos esa bola a cualquier generador de MAT, que:

Primero se acercará la bola hacia la fuente de iones.

Luego entrará en contacto con esa fuente.

Y a continuación: Saldrá despedida de la fuente. Permaneciendo a cierta distancia, por la repulsión electrostática.

--------------------------------------

El experimento se puede hacer incluso utilizando como fuente un simple bolígrafo previamente frotado con un trozo de tela.



---------------------------------------

Si, al principio, ponemos uno de nuestros dedos en el lado contrario al de la fuente de iones:

La bola se dedicará a cargarse con la fuente, luego a repelerse de la misma, luego "irá" hacia nuestro dedo, donde dejará las cargas electrostáticas que "cogió" de la fuente. Luego volverá a la fuente a "buscar" más cargas.

El resultado será un movimiento pendular que durará todo el tiempo que queramos. ( Podemos sustituir el dedo por una bola metálica conectada a tierra).

Ese péndulo así formado es mucho más sensible que el sistema del hilo para detectar el correcto funcionamiento de los ozonizadores, descrito en posts anteriores.



*Experimentos con el vacío:*

*"Hacer que un globo se infle solo":*

Ese experimento lo hemos hecho usando una campana de reloj a la que le hacemos el vacío ( En otros posts anteriores hemos descrito la forma de construir máquinas de hacer el vacío...por cuatro perras.

----------------------------------

Basta con meter dentro de la campana, un globo unido a la boca de un vaso estrecho y sujeto a la misma con muchas vueltas de un elástico.

(La boca del globo, estirada y acoplada a la boca del vaso).

Si el globo es tubular y de esos de a metro, resulta muy gracioso ver eso.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 1, 2013)

*Tienes que hacer una conexión larga de ultra emergencia. Tienes el soldador y el estaño pero no tienes cables...*


Solución: ( No se rían ):


Utiliza el rollo del estaño como "cable". 

Sueldas rápido un extremo...desenrolla el estaño que haga falta para llegar al otro lado y suelda rapidamente el otro extremo. ( Hay que hacer soldaduras "casi frías" para que no se nos "corte" el hilo del estaño).

Esta chapuza se la vi hacer a mi sobrino; haciendo "auténticos circuitos" con trozos de hilo de estaño para un lado y para otro, soldados por los extremos.


...Eso...y utilizar la cinta adhesiva como cinta aislante, eran una prueba evidente de la miseria económica y de la premura. ( Mi sobrino tenía 11 años). (Ya ha evolucionado). (Un poco). (Poca cosa).

...pero nos sacarían de apuros, cuando; de otra forma, no haríamos nada por falta de material justo en ese momento. ( Es como lo del botón de la camisa en la bujía del coche o de la moto).


----------



## dearlana (Nov 3, 2013)

Esto es una tontería para la Informática, pero es muy útil:

Cuando compre un nuevo teclado para su Pc, no tire la caja:

Hace tiempo se conseguían unos forros de plástico para que los teclados del los Pcs no cogieran polvo.

Pero con los nuevos formatos de los teclados; algunos extra anchos para apoyar las muñecas: Esos forros plásticos se quedaron pequeños e incluso no se consiguen.

Dos soluciones:

O virar el teclado "boca abajo" cuando no se use.

O aprovechar la caja en la que viene (Que ya viene con el formato de tamaño) y recortarla de manera que se pueda poner boca abajo sobre el teclado para que este no se ensucie ni coja polvo. (Como un especie de carcasa invertida).

---------------------------

Otro truco muy bueno para los teclados, es pegarles las dichosas patas para que no se recojan cuando uno mueve el teclado hacia adelante.

La mejor forma es: 

Con el teclado boca abajo y las patas abiertas: Poner una cantidad algo generosa de pegamento normal en la parte de la "bisagra" de la pata.. Dejándolo así hasta el día siguiente. ( O sea: Que interesa hacer eso por la noche, al apagar el ordenador).

Estos detalles simples nos facilitan mucho las labores diarias.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 11, 2013)

*Banquito super útil:*

He estado utilizando durante años un banco (...para sentarse) que hizo mi madre con trozos sobrantes de madera, sin poner atención sobre como había sido hecho.

Hoy lo considero una idea incluso patentable.

Es raro que en Electrónica lo necesitemos mucho. A menos que estemos reparando una gramola antigua tipo mueble grande.

Yo lo uso más para reparar las motos.

Es:

Simplemente: Un banco hecho con secciones diferenciadas:

En una posición estás a 15 centímetros de altura del suelo.

En otra posición ( Con solo girarlo): Estás a 25 centímetros de altura.

Y en la tercera posición por nuevo giro: Estás a 35 centímetros de altura.

El giro es inmediato y práctico. Y no tiene nada que ver con los taburetes giratorios. Demasiado lentos, pesados, de base demasiado ancha  y engorrosos .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2013)

Y la foto o dibujito ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 11, 2013)

es un cubo de madera


----------



## dearlana (Nov 13, 2013)

Exacto.

Como dijo el-rey-julien es un cubo de madera.

Este, en concreto, está hecho con trozos de tablas sobrantes (Unas más finas, otras más gruesas). Incluso el cubo no está cerrado por todos lados, para facilitar el cogerlo, levantarlo con una sola mano, arrastrarlo por el suelo, etc.

-------------------------------------------

Mi móvil (celular) es un Motorola W510 y para sacarle las fotos, tengo que buscar otro móvil más actual. Luego pasarle las fotos una a una; por bluetooth, luego pasar los archivos de ese segundo teléfono al ordenador y luego subirlas a la red con subefotos.com y luego copiar el código tumbnail para ponerlo en este foro.

Por eso no verán muchas fotos mías en el foro. Es un rollo para mí todo ese proceso.

------------------------------------------------------

Pero lo del banquito es fácil de entender. Es un prisma rectangular al que le faltan algunas tablas laterales para ser cogido con una sola mano, voltearlo con una sola mano, etc. (Hasta tiene un "escalón" o balda interior que lo refuerza y además, permite poner las herramientas ( Alicates, destornilladores, etc.) cuando uno está trabajando.

-------------------------

Acabo de recordar que mi sobrino hizo otro pero cerrado por todos lados. Ese lo uso incluso para mantener las motos en alto, poniéndoselo debajo del protector del carter.

Como tiene tres secciones, suele ocurrir que una de ellas permite levantar la moto y mantenerla derecha para trabajar en ella. ( Según sea la moto de trial, de cross, etc.).

Lo mejor que tienen estos prismas o pseudoprismas es lo rápidos, útiles y prácticos que son para trabajar casi en cualquier cosa (Sirven hasta como escalones "adaptables sobre la marcha" -por simple giro o volteo- de emergencia).

Añadiéndoles huecos para cogerlos con una sola mano, sigo opinando que como cualquier empresa se dedique a fabricarlos, los venderían como churros a talleres y empresas similares. Son muy robustos y las tablas laterales les dan mucha fortaleza.

Hasta ahora no los he visto comercialmente en ningún lado. ( Y en Internet, tampoco).


----------



## analogico (Nov 13, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> E
> 
> Mi móvil (celular) es un Motorola W510 y para sacarle las fotos, tengo que buscar otro móvil más actual. Luego pasarle las fotos una a una; por bluetooth, luego pasar los archivos de ese segundo teléfono al ordenador y luego subirlas a la red con subefotos.com y luego copiar el código tumbnail para ponerlo en este foro.
> 
> Por eso no verán muchas fotos mías en el foro. Es un rollo para mí todo ese proceso.


necesitas este aparato, solo conectalo a un usb y  bluetooh por unas pocas monedas

 y las fotos las puedes subir al foro como la foto que acabo de subir


----------



## dearlana (Nov 15, 2013)

Gracias Analógico. 

Cuando vaya a la otra ciudad más grande, intentaré conseguirlo. 

Aquí solo hay una tienda de Informática y no lo tienen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*y las fotos las puedes subir al foro como la foto que acabo de subir*

¿Como la subiste?. ¿Usando el apartado "Más opciones"?. ¿El foro tiene algún apartado para subir las fotos desde nuestro Pc directamente?.

(Creo que ya lo averigüé voy a intentar subir una de las de mi ordenador).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 15, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-demas-69423/


----------



## dearlana (Nov 15, 2013)

Esta foto es de una de las competiciones de 4x4 que hacemos por aquí. Que bestias somos. Pobres coches:



Mil gracias también para el-rey-julien.

Ya conseguí que me saliera una foto. Aunque sea en miniatura. 

Poco a poco vamos aprendiendo.

Entre el Bluetooth de Analógico y la orientación de el-rey-julien, vamos a intentar poner más imágenes. Porque las imágenes son mucho más motivadoras.

Voy a ver si le puedo hacer unas fotos a los aparatos que yo he hecho y las subo aquí.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 15, 2013)

cita este mensaje y fijate el codigo img 

Ver el archivo adjunto 101488


----------



## dearlana (Nov 15, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> Esta foto es de una de las competiciones de 4x4 que hacemos por aquí. Que bestias somos. Pobres coches:
> 
> (...la que estoy armando).
> 
> (Estoy intentando agrandar la imagen como hizo el-rey-julien. Pero lo voy a dejar para mañana porque aquí ahora ya son casi las dos de la madrugada).


----------



## dearlana (Nov 19, 2013)

*Escritorio Remoto:*

Aunque esto no es nada nuevo ni especial en Informática: Pongo la idea porque la considero una forma muy buena incluso, de ganar dinero.

Existen en una ciudad de aquí: Tiendas de Informática que: 

Una vez revisado tu equipo, si la tienda está muy distante de tu domicilio y si necesitas que te retoquen algunos programas o algunos cambios de tu Pc: 

Ellos se conectan remotamente a tu ordenador y realizan los cambios usando tu escritorio remotamente. Se ven las pulsaciones que realizan. Lo que cambian, etc.

De esa forma yo aprendí algunos trucos que ellos utilizan en su trabajo y que generalmente nunca transmiten a sus clientes.

----------------------------------------

De ahí viene la idea:

Previo pago de una pequeña cantidad de dinero, o pago posterior al trabajo: Se le pueden instalar programas gratuitos, explicarles como funcionan, etc., a la gente. Desde distancias muy grandes.

Ellos se quedan contentos con tener una serie de programas muy útiles de los que no tenían ni idea de su existencia ni de como funcionan. ( Ejemplo: aTube Catcher).

Otras veces se les resuelven problemas que ellos no sabrían resolver; de forma rápida e inmediata. Sin desplazamientos. Sin pérdidas de tiempo. Sin prescindir del ordenador como herramienta de trabajo.

Es un trabajo que se puede hacer desde casa. Sobre todo para la gente que está parada pero que tiene buenos conocimientos de Informática.


----------



## analogico (Nov 19, 2013)

> De esa forma yo aprendí algunos trucos que ellos utilizan en su trabajo y que generalmente nunca transmiten a sus clientes.


 que trucos                           .


----------



## dearlana (Nov 20, 2013)

Cada tienda de Informática utiliza sistemas propios y distintos con los que compiten con las demás.

Por ejemplo:

Si el Sistema Operativo se bloquea o pierde parte de algunos programas; unos , para reparar el Sistema, necesariamente advierten y resuelven el problema, indicando que perderás algunos programas ( Por Ejemplo: El Office).

Si tienes el programa en casa, con su estuche, su código, etc. Se lo tienes que llevar para que lo puedan reinstalar.

Sin embargo otros, ni necesitan que le lleves el programa comprado que tenías en casa, ni pierdes absolutamente nada de lo que tenías instalado.

Utilizan pendrives cargados de programas y subrutinas (Para mi que con Sistemas Operativos completos también) que son suyos propios.

Otro de los trucos es el "Modo Dios" que les facilita trabajar mucho más rapidamente. Otro truco es el usar iconos pequeños para lo mismo en el Panel de Control.

Lo mejor para pillar todo eso sería un Keylogger previo. Porque trabajan con una velocidad pasmosa. Hasta ahora no lo he utilizado.

Utilizan las páginas de el hacker.com, una de PHPBB y el hacker.org (Luego las he utilizado yo y me han resuelto ellos algunos problemas recalcitrantes también. Hay gente muy desinteresada y colaboradora en esas páginas).

Instalan antispyes que trabajan en el Inicio. Desactivan programas en el Inicio para poderlos desintalar luego sin dificultad.

Utilizan mucho el Dos. Yo me he aprendido un par de órdenes. ( Me imagino que para ustedes serán pan comido).

Cada vez que entran en mi escritorio necesitan los códigos de vuelta.

Resulta muy curioso y motivador para aprender Informática el ver como trabaja esta gente.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 29, 2013)

*Las vibraciones del faro trasero de tu moto funden los bombillos:*

Cambia ese bombillo de dos polos y patillas asimétricas 5/21 Vatios a 12 Voltios...por uno de igual formato pero de 24 Voltios.

El faro alumbra la mitad, el bombillo dura mucho más del doble y las vibraciones no rompen su filamento:

1º): Porque está a temperatura más baja y es más resistente a esa temperatura. 

2º) Porque es más grueso y mucho más dificil de romper por vibración.

3º) Y encima: Gasta solo 2,5 Vatios y 10,5 Vatios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2013)

En otro post se hablaba de mechas para vidrio 

Mi abuelo quebraba una lima triángulo (porque la punta y el cabo están destemplados) y la afilaba como . . .  como una pirámide de tres lados , pero no recta , sino curva , se usa sin percusión y chorrito de agua permanente 

Me había enseñado a soldar galvanizado con acido muríatico-clorhidrico rebajado con zinc , y soldador de cobre macizo que se calentaba con zoplete y limpiaba frotándolo contra la piedra de amoníaco , el tema que él usaba el mejor pincel jamás inventado . . . ¡ pluma de paloma ! 

Conservo dos zopletes a NAFTA pero de llama vertical


----------



## dearlana (Nov 30, 2013)

Mi padre usaba también todo eso. Pero el soplete era alargado y mucho más estrecho. El depósito de la gasolina estaba formado por anillos y también había que "inflarlo".

Para soldar usaba ácido de baterías y unas barras de estaño gruesas y largas.

---------------------------------------

En casa quedan algunas plumas que usaba mi padre para escribir, así como los tinteros en los que había que introducirla para que siguiera escribiendo. 

Las letras que hacía eran artísticas y muy rimbombantes. Sobre todo las mayúsculas.



------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Al ir a comprar pilas de botón, llevar tester y alfileres:*

Las pilas de botón pueden estar caducadas. Sobre todo las alcalinas LR44.

Con el tester en 200 mA comprobar la pila que está dentro del blister, mediante clavarle dos alfileres.

El tester debe "salirse de escala".

Lo mismo vale para las pilas CR2032.

Asómbrese de la cantidad de pilas caducadas y con apenas energía que venden a la gente. (Tienen cajas enteras almacenadas mucho tiempo sin vender y luego se resisten a perder el dinero invertido en ellas).

---------------------------------------

Si compra calculadoras chinas que vienen con la LR44: Cámbiesela inmediatamente por una de marca reconocida.

Esas pilas con las que vienen las calculadoras chinas, se revientan en poco tiempo. Estropeando el habitáculo de la calculadora.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 7, 2013)

*Las baterías de Plomo-Ácido, las pilas de Ni-Cd, las pilas de Niquel Metal-Hidruro y la Capacidad de corriente en Corto:*


Existen baterías actuales de Plomo-Ácido de solo 3 Amperios, que son capaces de arrancar las motos.

Las antiguas pilas de Niquel-Cadmio de solo 600 mA/h hacían funcionar aspiradoras portátiles potentes.

Sin embargo:

Las actuales pilas ni Niquel Metal- Hidruro, que indican hasta 2800 mA/hora no son ni la sombra de una Ni-Cd de 600 mA.

Cual es la diferencia de todo eso:

*La Corriente en Corto.*

Igual que una simple batería de coche de 45 Amperios, trabajando en corto (= Motor de arranque) es capaz de proporcionar tranquilamente 300 Amperios; Una pila de Ni-Cd de 600 mA/h supera en mucho a una de Ni-MH  de 2800 mA/h.

Y encima falsean las corrientes de salida con intereses comerciales.

Dentro de las Ni-MH , las Sanyo ENELOP de 1500 mA/h (...reales) superan a todas las demás marcas que vienen señaladas con 1800 mA/h, 2000 mA/h, 2500 mA/h e incluso 2800 mA/h.

¿Quienes dan fe de todo esto?: 

¡Los fotógrafos!.

Ellos, mas que nadie: Saben qué pilas recargables son las que mejores resultados les han dado en su trabajo. Todos buscan las ENELOP ( Esas de color blanco).

-----------------------

¿Pero cual es el problema de las ENELOP?:

Que pueden explotar.

Hace menos de una semana me explotaron 2 sobre la mesa donde escribo. A las 4 de la mañana.

Observen que esas pilas se calientan mucho cuando se están cargando.

En mi caso: Preparé un taladro portatil, sustituyendo las viejas pilas de Ni-Cd por 12 pilas ENELOP (Las más potentes de las Ni-MH) para obtener los 14,4 Voltios.

Ni con esas pilas se puede comparar la potencia del taladro cuando tenía sus antiguas pilas de 1200 mA/h de Ni-Cd.

La fuerza del taladro se quedó en menos de la mitad ( Se podía parar con la mano facilmente).

Después de muchas recargas y usos. (Suelo dejar la batería del taladro cargándose por la noche). A las 4 de la mañana: Una explosión que ni un cohete de las ferias: Reventó el cargador de mala manera. 

Todos los alrededores llenos de trozos como de tela metálica (Estaban dentro de las pilas) y todo tiznado de negro bastante dificil de terminar de eliminar.

Cuando parecía que la mesa ya estaba limpia...le pasabas una servilleta empapada en alcohol: Y volvía a salir negra.

------------------------------------

Conclusión:

Eran mucho mejor las antiguas pilas de Ni-Cd.

Bastaba ponerles un interruptor y una resistencia en paralelo para terminarlas de descargar y evitar el efecto memoria en la nueva carga.

Incluso habían cargadores automáticos que realizaban esa tarea sin tener que hacer nada.

---------------------------------------------------

Si se las mantiene con una corriente ínfima, tampón: Las pilas de Ni-Cd no tienen fugas de electrolitos. Permanecen como nuevas.

Tengo alarmas instaladas de esa manera y sus pilas de Ni-Cd llevan funcionando las 24 horas durante más de 30 años.

Y en cuanto a maltrato: Las pilas de Ni-Cd son insuperables:

Desde coches tele-dirigidos que recargan sus pilas Ni-Cd en solo 10 minutos a soldadores portátiles que usan pilas Ni-Cd.

...Hagan eso con pilas de Ni-MH (Recargarlas en 10 minutos) y pónganse primero un casco, unas gafas, unos guantes y unas orejeras.

Para obtener la misma Corriente en Corto con pilas de Ni-MH y sustituir a las de Ni-Cd hay que poner pilas Ni-MH en paralelo (= Un dineral).

Una ENELOP de 1500mA/h cuesta 3 euros. 

La batería del taladro de 14,4 Voltios = 12X3 = 36 euros. Pero como se necesitan 2 en paralelo = 72 euros.

(Con poco más, nos compramos un taladro con Baterías de Litio que, encima: Pesa y ocupa mucho menos).


----------



## analogico (Dic 7, 2013)

y  una bateria gel de plomo acido

de 12v y 1,2A    seriviria para el taladro



siempre e tenido la idea de usar unas baterias de 12 y 6 v en serie  de respaldo para el portatil
pero  como muchas de mis ideas nunca llegan a la practica


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 7, 2013)

si pones dos batería de supón 6 volt y 4 amper en serie , vas a obtener 12 volt 4 amper


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2013)

http://noticias.lainformacion.com/c...rdenador-va-a-pedales_QVmoN7MEoX4GyWkuoXeqB6/


----------



## dearlana (Dic 8, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> y  una bateria gel de plomo acido
> 
> de 12v y 1,2A    seriviria para el taladro
> 
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------

Si serviría pero teniendo en cuenta la menor potencia  debida al voltaje inferior: 12,7 Voltios o todo lo más 13,85 Voltios a máxima carga...frente a los 14,4 Voltios de la batería de Ni-Cd.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Lo que comentas de 12 Voltios más 6 Voltios es buena idea. Siempre y cuando esas dos baterías tengan el mismo amperaje para que la recarga conjunta en serie; con el cargador del portatil...se efectúe de manera uniforme ( Que no se cargue una más que la otra).





DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://noticias.lainformacion.com/c...rdenador-va-a-pedales_QVmoN7MEoX4GyWkuoXeqB6/



------------------------------------------------------------

La idea del ordenador a pedales se me ha ocurrido muchas veces con anterioridad.

En otro domicilio tengo una BH estática que alimenta un ventilador. ( A más pedaleo: Más aire que te llega).

En el Museo de la Ciencia y el Cosmos hay una bicicleta estática con un alternador de coche que produce unos 60 vatios. Es bastante incómoda. Al momento, ya estás cansado. Alimenta una bombilla de faro de coche de unos 55 vatios.

El ordenador a pedales está bien siempre que haya una batería en paralelo que permita parar de vez en cuando.

Ahora mismo yo estoy en el ordenador y al mismo tiempo pedaleo en una estructura sacada de una máquina de coser antigua. 

Según los fisioterapéutas, ese artilugio es el más adecuado para favorecer la circulación de las piernas cuando uno está sentado muchas horas frente al Pc. 

Es mejor que todos los aparatos comerciales que venden en el mercado. Llega un momento en que sin darte cuenta...has estado pedaleando durante horas. Lo haces de forma automática.

 Es muy beneficioso hasta para que se te calienten los pies en tiempo frío. Al principio "no daba pie con bola". O pedaleaba o tecleaba. Ya...como si nada. debe ser muy bueno también para practicar la coordinación de movimientos. Algo parecido a lo que hacía uno en el cuartel cuando iba caminando y subía, cambiaba o descansaba el arma sin parar de marchar.

Es normal que yo esté hasta 6 horas diarias sentado frente al ordenador. Sin esa estructura es hasta peligroso hacer eso. Lo mejor es conseguirse una máquina de coser antigua y ponerla debajo de la mesa. ( Sin la parte superior, claro). 

A esa estructura se le podría poner el alternador de un coche y aprovechar la energía del pedaleo para alimentar el ordenador, un ventilador, el móvil, etc.
 Pero creo que para alimentar el portatil se necesitan muchos vatios. Habría que hacer bastantes fuerzas. Dudo que duremos mucho rato pedaleando sin cansarnos.

Los pedales de viaje plegables comerciales:

Son lo mismo que recomiendan para los viajes en avión de larga duración. Son esos pedales planos que se ponen en el suelo del avión y el usuario va "pedaleando" mientras dura el vuelo. ( Entre 100 y 400 euros). Para que no se formen trombos en la sangre.


----------



## analogico (Dic 8, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Si serviría pero teniendo en cuenta la menor potencia  debida al voltaje inferior: 12,7 Voltios o todo lo más 13,85 Voltios a máxima carga...frente a los 14,4 Voltios de la batería de Ni-Cd.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------



seria cosa  de probar

los 14,4 de la bateria nicd pueden sufrir mas caida de voltaje que una bateria de plomo



dearlana dijo:


> Lo que comentas de 12 Voltios más 6 Voltios es buena idea. Siempre y cuando esas dos baterías tengan el mismo amperaje para que la recarga conjunta en serie; con el cargador del portatil...se efectúe de manera uniforme ( Que no se cargue una más que la otra).
> ....



la bateria interna  de litio es de 10 o 11 V 
quizas funcione conectandole 12V en la entrada del cargador 
pero no me arriesgaria

ya varias veces mis pruebas experimentales innecesarias han destruido lo que probaba




dearlana dijo:


> Ahora mismo yo estoy en el ordenador y al mismo tiempo pedaleo en una estructura sacada de una máquina de coser antigua.
> 
> .......
> 
> A esa estructura se le podría poner el alternador de un coche y aprovechar la energía del pedaleo para alimentar el ordenador, un ventilador, el móvil, etc.


una vez  hice eso solo que con un dinamo de bicicleta
instalado del mismo modo que  esta en la bicicleta

pero no era muy eficiente y si muy cansador y ruidoso





dearlana dijo:


> Pero creo que para alimentar el portatil se necesitan muchos vatios. Habría que hacer bastantes fuerzas. Dudo que duremos mucho rato pedaleando sin cansarnos.
> .


  50W
al menos eso es lo que e medido


----------



## chclau (Dic 9, 2013)

Las baterias de niquel cadmio usan cadmio (obviamente), uno de los elementos mas peligrosos y venenosos que se conocen.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 9, 2013)

*50W
al menos eso es lo que e medido.*

Ahí está el asunto.

50 W netos, para el portatil, requieren más potencia mecánica. ( Ojalá el rendimiento del alternador fuera del 100%.).





chclau dijo:


> Las baterias de niquel cadmio usan cadmio (obviamente), uno de los elementos mas peligrosos y venenosos que se conocen.



Exacto. El Cadmio es muy contaminante y el Niquel es una de las causas de mayor cantidad de alergias cutáneas.

A lo mejor el problema también está en que por cada pila de Ni-Cd tenemos que poner dos o tres pilas de Ni-MH en paralelo para obtener el mismo rendimiento al trabajar con consumos altos en poco tiempo.

Por otro lado: Parece que las pilas de Ni-MH son más peligrosas en cuanto a posibilidad de explosionar durante la recarga. Las de Ni-Cd nunca me explosionaron . Ni metiéndoles 18 amperios durante 10 o más segundos a pilas de 600 mA/h.

Por todo eso: Lo mejor serían las pilas recargables de Li-Ion, y de Li-Po. Siempre que vayan bajando los precios.

Aunque con el Li-Po en mi caso: Me he encontrado con que si no recargo esas baterías al menos cada dos meses, su rendimiento baja drásticamente  de forma irreversible. ( Lo he comprobado con una bicicleta Tonaro Bi-Hit que utiliza esas baterías de Li-Po. En este caso: de 36 Voltios - 10 A. En eso vuelven a ganar las pilas de Ni-Cd.

Todas esas pilas y baterías recargables deben tener su control de reciclaje. Aquí se cumple bastante  y se va cumpliendo cada vez más. Esa cuestión es muy importante. Ocurre también con las baterías de Plomo-Ácido, con las pilas de botón, con las pilas normales alcalinas, etc.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*una vez hice eso solo que con un dinamo de bicicleta
instalado del mismo modo que esta en la bicicleta

pero no era muy eficiente y si muy cansador y ruidoso*

-----------------------------------------------------------

La dinamo de bicicleta (= Realmente es un alternador. Aunque tradicionalmente se le siga llamando así). produce normalmente 3 Vatios a 6 Voltios sin necesidad de "embalarla" demasiado.

Eso es exactamente lo que yo hice con la bicicleta estática.

El truco está en que a la rueda dentada de la dinamo tienes que acoplarle una rueda externa de goma. Recuerdo que yo la saqué de un silentblock de un amortiguador. Ese silentblock le entra a presión a la rueda dentada metálica y se queda ahí fuertemente acoplado. No se sale luego. No se resbala. Y encima le da más diámetro. Conseguimos más efecto de par con el volante metálico de la bicicleta.

De esa manera, haciendo rozar ese conjunto contra el volante de la bicicleta estática...practicamente no hace ruido y la dinamo  trabaja mucho más facilmente (Su rueda dentada ahora es de mayor diámetro. Proporcionado por la rueda añadida de goma gruesa).

El caso es que a mi me funciona muy bien. Suelo estár al menos una hora seguida sin parar, pedaleando. El ventilador está en el manillar. Al aire me llega a la altura del pecho. Le añadí un Puente de Graets y un condensador electrolítico de 1000 Microfaradios a 16 Voltios. Al rectificarse la corriente de la "dinamo", al ventilador le entra más voltaje (Más "sopla").

Y también le dejé la bombilla de 3 Vatios que también se enciende en paralelo con el ventilador ( De los de 12 centímetros). De esa manera me aseguro de que toda esa energía ( Se puede calcular teoricamente) es grasa "que estamos quemando". A la bombilla no le puse Puente de Graetz. No le hace falta. Trabaja con la alterna. Está colocada justo en la salida de la dinamo.

Si a todo eso le sumamos la energía que se gasta en  rozamiento contra la cinta del freno...mejor que mejor.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 9, 2013)

---------------------------------------------------------------------
*
la bateria interna de litio es de 10 o 11 V 
quizas funcione conectandole 12V en la entrada del cargador 
pero no me arriesgaria

ya varias veces mis pruebas experimentales innecesarias han destruido lo que probaba*

-----------------------------------------------

Si cambias la batería de litio por una de plomo, puedes estar tranquilo en cuanto a la corriente de carga ( La de Plomo aguanta carretas y carretones).

Si fuera al revés...si que tendrías que tener precauciones.

De todas maneras, recuerda que la de Plomo nunca debe bajar de 10,5 Voltios en la descarga. (No le sucede como a las baterías de Litio y al resto, que pueden descargarse hasta cero si hace falta).

------------------

Te comento algo parecido que tengo por aquí funcionando desde hace años: Una radio de 6 Voltios con una batería de Plomo de 6 Voltios y 12 Amperios; con un alimentador "normal" (=No estabilizado) puesto con la salida a 6 Voltios (= Da más de 6 Voltios).

La radio funciona "aunque se vaya la luz" (...o alguien la corte). (Forma parte de un sistema de disuación). 

En paralelo tiene un aro de diodos LEDs blancos que trabaja a 4,5 Voltios con su resistencia serie hasta los 6 Voltios. (= Sigue "habiendo luz" aunque "se vaya la luz") (...o alguien la corte).

 Lo mismo: Es otro sistema de disuación complementario a la alarma. = Se sigue oyendo la radio y se sigue viendo una luz aunque alguien deliberadamente corte la luz o los cables a la entrada de la casa. ( Los amigos de lo ajeno, suelen cortar los cables de la luz y el cable del teléfono en las casas aisladas).


----------



## dearlana (Dic 12, 2013)

*Ahorre luz poniéndole un interruptor al router:*

Lo más normal es que en los hogares esté conectado el router permanentemente. Las 24 horas. Amén de oficinas y empresas.

Teniendo en cuenta su alimentador (= 1 Amperio de salida).

Al cabo del año, ese aparato conectado innecesariamente la mayor parte del tiempo, produce un consumo y un gasto considerable.

Poniendo una regleta de las que traen interruptor o poniéndole un interruptor serie a la regleta: El mismo tiempo que tarda el ordenador en iniciarse, tarda el router en hacerlo. ( Teniendo enchufados los dos aparatos a la regleta).

De paso no se tiene a ese aparato caliente y encendido innecesariamente todo el tiempo para nada.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 25, 2013)

*Estás preparando una solución electrolítica y no tienes probeta:*

Solución:

Una jeringa de las que se usan para dar de beber leche a los terneros.

(Las venden en las farmacias).


----------



## Scooter (Dic 26, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> *Ahorre luz poniéndole un interruptor al router:*
> 
> Lo más normal es que en los hogares esté conectado el router permanentemente. Las 24 horas. Amén de oficinas y empresas.
> 
> ...



De paso evitas los gorrones de WiFi. Por mas potente que sea una clave puede caer, si está apagado SEGURO que no usa nadie tu red.


----------



## dearlana (Ene 6, 2014)

*La toma de masa...la toma de masa...la toma de masa:*

Poca gente tiene en cuenta que la base de toma de corriente para el Pc tenga su correspondiente toma de masa y en perfecto estado.

Eso hace que hasta la carcasa del Pc se pueda cargar con electricidad estática. Amén de que haya un amplificador de WiFI por cerca.

Nefasto para todos los circuitos del hardware. Especialmente para las RAM.

Averías inexplicables.

Inicios lentos incomprensibles. Sin existencia de virus ni de spyes. Nada anormal aparentemente.

------------------------------------------

Muchas instalaciones de hace algún tiempo, solo tienen la toma de masa en los enchufes de potencia (Para las lavadoras). El resto de la casa, solo enchufes con dos entradas.

Imprescindible enhebrar la toma de masa para esos restantes enchufes y poner bases Schuko o equivalentes.

Estuve loco durante meses, buscándole los extraños fallos a un Top Star de Beep potente y flamante con el Sistema Operativo en SSD, USB 3.0 y demás...( Se puso a arrancar lentísimo desde la placa base. Aunque una vez arrancado adquiría velocidad enseguida)...

...y resultó ser el fallo de una toma de masa incorrecta por interacción con la antena de la antena de WIFI de 1 vatio que tenía en una ventana próxima. (La frecuencia de reloj de la CPU era de 3,3 GHz).


----------



## rafageek2013 (Ene 8, 2014)

es bueno mirar en internet, a veces  uno se  devana los sesos  intentando inventar cosas que ya estan en internet


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2014)

En Internet o en el catálogo de algún fabricante en forma de un chip que vale un céntimo.
Hace años yo decía que la electrónica en lugar de tecnología era picardía para encontrar ese chip que hace tal función


----------



## dearlana (Ene 14, 2014)

El tema de una buena masa es tan esencial y conocido que nadie lo duda.

Y además, los cables que van a masa debe ser lo más gruesos y cortos posibles. Por eso antiguamente se usaban esas cintas trenzadas de cobre, tan anchas.

Ahí está el tema.

Como conectamos portátiles de cuyos alimentadores solo salen dos cables con la CC...y "como nunca pasa nada" nos confiamos.

Como muchas instalaciones domésticas no tiene cable de tierra y al principio todo funciona bien...nos confiamos.

Pero cuando por cerca instalamos amplificadores WiFi, las carcasas de las torres, sin estar conectadas a tierra se comportan como condensadores para la HF.

Y empiezan los comportamientos extraños.

En este caso la carga del sistema operativo se hacía muy lenta probablemente por heterodinaje entre la frecuencia del Clock de la CPU y la inducida en la carcasa.

Pero al principio a uno se le ocurre de todo menos en que pueda ser eso.

Y en el caso de las frecuencias más altas...incluso un cable de tierra largo puede comportarse como antena para los espúreos.


----------



## Venelectron (Ene 14, 2014)

Saludos, en la mayor parte de paises se trabaja con normas internacionales para instalaciones electricas domiciliarias, en Venezuela esto no existe, llegas a cualquier casa y ni medidor tiene, echas el ojo a cualquier lado y ves telaranas de cables por todas partes, increible? Es asi como lo digo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 15, 2014)

Venelectron dijo:


> Saludos, en la mayor parte de paises se trabaja con normas internacionales para instalaciones electricas domiciliarias, en Venezuela esto no existe, llegas a cualquier casa y ni medidor tiene, echas el ojo a cualquier lado y ves telaranas de cables por todas partes, increible? Es asi como lo digo.



y que te hace creer que en países con normas internacionales es diferente????
pensalo antes de quejarte,en todos lados pasa lo mismo,....
jajaj no solo telañaras,sino también ratones electrocutados ¡¡¡hay pegaditos mordiendo el cable,jajajaja


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 21, 2014)

A proposito, ? alguien sape como estañar hilos de nickel-cromo?
Mui sinples , basta banhar la punta de lo hilo de nickel-cromo en acido Fosforico y listo , lo hilo de nickel-cromo puede haora sener estañado como se fuese de cubre. es serio o que aclaro aca , pueden testear .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dearlana (Ene 22, 2014)

daniel lopes dijo:


> A proposito, ? alguien sape como estañar hilos de nickel-cromo?
> Mui sinples , basta banhar la punta de lo hilo de nickel-cromo en acido Fosforico y listo , lo hilo de nickel-cromo puede haora sener estañado como se fuese de cubre. es serio o que aclaro aca , pueden testear .
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



---------------------------------

Buena idea.

El asunto es conseguir el Ácido Fosfórico.

Igual funciona también con Ácido Sulfúrico diluído ( = Ácido de baterías de coche = Fácil de conseguir ).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2014)

Fosfórico son los antióxidos líquidos


----------



## dearlana (Ene 23, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fosfórico son los antióxidos líquidos



Gracias DOSMETROS.

Preguntaré en las ferreterías.

Tengo curiosidad por ver si es más efectivo que el S04H2 . H20

Y gracias de nuevo a daniel lopes por su aportación.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 24, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Gracias DOSMETROS.
> 
> Preguntaré en las ferreterías.
> 
> ...


Yo aprendi ese "truco " con un veterano professor en la escuela tecnica en meados de la decada de 80. Ni se si el es vivo haora , para que ese truco ande bien es necessario que la punta del hilo esteja mui bien limpia y la estañagen deve sener ligera con un cautin bien caliente .
En mucho me alegra que tengan gustado.
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
daniel Lopes.


----------



## dearlana (Ene 28, 2014)

Fórmula para averiguar la Frecuencia de una Bobina que tiene en paralelo un Condensador:

 (Fórmula práctica creada por mi hace muchos años): Salvo error u omisión:

La voy a poner ahora y la iré revisando por si es correcta.

n = Frecuencia en Hertzios.

n = Raíz cuadrada de: 


25000000 Dividido por:  (miliHenrios x MicroFaradios).

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Ejemplo

Una bobina de 1 miliHenrio que tenga en paralelo un condensador de 1 Microfaradio...oscilará con una frecuencia de:

1x1 = 1

25 millones dividido por uno = 25 millones.

Raíz cuadrada de 25 millones = 5000

Esa bobina con ese condensador en paralelo, oscilará a una Frecuencia de 5000 Hertzios (= 5000 Ciclos por segundo). ( Entra dentro de las frecuencias audibles).

Lo seguiré revisando más adelante. Espero que esta fórmula antigua esté correcta.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 1, 2014)

Esta solución la pongo porque la he resuelto hoy mismo:

Se trataba de poner un sensor de infrarrojo pasivo nuevo en un garaje para que las luces se encendieran al paso de las personas.

Como quiera que el sensor "se encargaba" de hacer salir el "vivo" (= fase) a través de un cable rojo...

...y los pulsadores del garaje "trabajaban" haciendo conexión del cable del temporizador hacia el neutro.

La solución anterior era añadir un relé al sensor "alimentado" entre el rojo y neutro para que los contactos NO del relé se encargaran a su vez de hacer la conexión del temporizador hacia el neutro (Cable azul).

---  Esa era la instalación que estaba de anterior ---

------------------------------

Mi solución: 

Invertir las conexiones de entrada de la alimentación del sensor.

No hacía falta relé externo ninguno.

Funcionó perfectamente y con menos componentes, menos gastos y menos tiempo de trabajo.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 8, 2014)

*--- Llaves de agua de fabricación china ---*

Si quieren ver como se les inunda su casa, cambien una de sus llaves de agua por una de fabricación china.

En un par de años, se deshacen solas. Si usted no está en casa en ese momento, prepárese para un facturón de agua. Aparte de los daños por el agua a los objetos próximos.

Me ocurrió hoy y por eso lo pongo aquí. Para que no le pase a más nadie.

Esas llaves se van autodestruyendo interiormente con la circulación del agua. 

Llega un momento en que sus paredes se adelgazan tanto, que terminan agrientándose e incluso partiéndose en el momento más inoportuno; soltando el correspondiente chorro de agua a presión. Si ese chorro pilla a la instalación eléctrica, encima...fuegos artificiales.

Pienso que deberían de estar prohibidas porque son un peligro público.

Ya sabe: 

Por muy bonitas que las vea o por muy baratas que sean...no se le ocurra poner unas de esas llaves en su casa. Más tarde o más temprano, le van a dar un disgusto.


----------



## Venelectron (Feb 8, 2014)

Saludos...gracias por el dato.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 10, 2014)

Observé esto y lo pongo para conocimiento general:

*¿Qué navegador utilizas?*

Dicen que el IE es el *más seguro.*

Más seguro que el Chrome.

Aunque el Chrome sea mucho más rápido.

------------------------------------------

Si te vas a conectar a tu cuenta del banco, observa lo siguiente:

La diferencia entre Internet Explorer y el Chrome:

Pulsa: *Iniciar*.

Ahora en la ventana de *"Buscar programas y archivos"* pulsa *cmd* y luego, cuando te aparezca cmd (O sea el Dos) *clickea sobre él dos veces*.

Ahora: En C:\users\......>_

Pulsa lo siguiente en minúsculas:

*netstat*

Luego pulsa *Intro.*

Y observa lo que aparece:

*Si* el navegador que tienes abierto es el *Internet Explorer*: Verás que solo estás conectado a *una dirección* solamente. (Como debería de ser, como sería lo lógico). Algo como esto:

*192.168....................ESTABLISHED.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ahora haz lo mismo...pero en lugar de con Internet Explorer, con *Chrome *abierto :

Verás:

*192.168.............................ESTABLISHED*
*
(Otra)....................................ESTABLISHED

(Otra)....................................ESTABLISHED

.............................................ESTABLISHED

.............................................ESTABLISHED

.............................................ESTABLISHED

.............................................ESTABLISHED

.............................................ESTABLISHED

.............................................ESTABLISHED

.............................................ESTABLISHED y así, hasta nueve o más distintas.*

O sea:

*Que al abrir Chrome...no solo se conecta la dirección a la que quieres ir...sino que además, se establecen y se conectan nueve direcciones más sin que te enteres.

¿Qué pintan esas nueve direcciones abiertas, conectadas, sin tu consentimiento?.

¿Qué son?: ¿Conexiones a terceros?.

¿Eso es la seguridad de Chrome cuando te conectas a una entidad bancaria?.*


----------



## Venelectron (Feb 10, 2014)

Horrible hermano y uno ni pendiente de a donde va esa informacion. Gracias


----------



## analogico (Feb 10, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> *Que al abrir Chrome...no solo se conecta la dirección a la que quieres ir...sino que además, se establecen y se conectan nueve direcciones más sin que te enteres.
> 
> ¿Qué pintan esas nueve direcciones abiertas, conectadas, sin tu consentimiento?.
> 
> ...



son los servidores de google
 el buscador esta integrado en chrome


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 28, 2014)

Hola a todos ,!saludos desde Brasil! , Dejo aca una dica mui interesante : ? Alguien sape como cómo quitar una tuerca de un tornillo demasiado oxidada ?.
Mui sinples basta bañar lo conjunto en fluido (Líquido) de frenos del coche ,aguarden un poquito de tienpo y seguramente ustedes iran lograr exicto con ese procedimento.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
daniel Lopes


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 28, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos ,!saludos desde Brasil! , Dejo aca una dica mui interesante : ? Alguien sape como cómo quitar una tuerca de un tornillo demasiado oxidada ?.
> Mui sinples basta bañar lo conjunto en fluido (Líquido) de frenos del coche ,aguarden un poquito de tienpo y seguramente ustedes iran lograr exicto con ese procedimento.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> daniel Lopes



jejeje se usa eso coca cota w47 y puffffff vivo en una ciudad tuerca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Saludo *Daniel lopes*


----------



## analogico (Mar 28, 2014)

por internet lei que con bicarbato de sodio  agua y electrolisis se puede quitar el oxido
y soltar tuercas oxidadas

no lo he probado por que no e podido encontrar la pieza  que quiero desoxidar


----------



## dearlana (Mar 28, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos ,!saludos desde Brasil! , Dejo aca una dica mui interesante : ? Alguien sape como cómo quitar una tuerca de un tornillo demasiado oxidada ?.
> Mui sinples basta bañar lo conjunto en fluido (Líquido) de frenos del coche ,aguarden un poquito de tienpo y seguramente ustedes iran lograr exicto con ese procedimento.
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> daniel Lopes



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

El líquido de frenos también se usa para quitar la pintura.

Cuando quieres que se separe la pintura de la parte metálica: Le echas líquido de frenos. 

Como le caiga líquido de frenos encima de la carrocería de un coche, le produce unas bolsas en la pintura que hacen que se despegue. Eso es muy útil para quitar la pintura vieja antes de pintar de nuevo. Ahorra mucho trabajo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 29, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> El líquido de frenos también se usa para quitar la pintura.
> 
> Cuando quieres que se separe la pintura de la parte metálica: Le echas líquido de frenos.
> 
> Como le caiga líquido de frenos encima de la carrocería de un coche, le produce unas bolsas en la pintura que hacen que se despegue. Eso es muy útil para quitar la pintura vieja antes de pintar de nuevo. Ahorra mucho trabajo.



 interesante *"re-movedor de pintura" *

coche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vecino 

 mi 

 el 

  ... tiempo


----------



## dearlana (Abr 11, 2014)

Ahora estoy con la idea de agujerar longitudinalmente la punta de cobre de un soldador y meterle aire a presión desde atrás, para usarlo como "pistola de aire caliente" para los plásticos termorretráctiles.

Se puede usar un mechero sin llama o uno de los que se usan para hacer flambeados.

Pero para los cables de las motos, usar eso es peligroso porque hay gasolina por los alrededores.

Por eso estoy haciendo lo del soldador.

Tocando los cables directamente con el cuerpo caliente del soldador, también se retraen los plásticos. Pero quedan restos de plástico en el cuerpo que huelen fatal y pueden ser tóxicos de respirar.

-------------------------------------

También se puede hacer haciendo pasar el aire por un filamento al rojo hecho con alambre de Ni-Crome, pero es más laborioso de construir.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2014)

Y ponerle una pera de goma a una pistolita de silicona caliente ?


----------



## analogico (Abr 11, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Ahora estoy con la idea de agujerar longitudinalmente la punta de cobre de un soldador y meterle aire a presión desde atrás, para usarlo como "pistola de aire caliente" para los plásticos termorretráctiles.


si es para eso  ,con una pistola de calor de las baratas  basta
tambien sirven para desoldar smd y de los normales
se calienta y con una pinza salen facilmente




dearlana dijo:


> También se puede hacer haciendo pasar el aire por un filamento al rojo hecho con alambre de Ni-Crome, pero es más laborioso de construir.


un tubo de estufa electrica esta listo,  ya estuve haciendo las pruebas pero
es necesario recortar para que trabaje en 24 o 30V  para que sea segura
ademas  es necesario proteger el cristal


la idea es armar un soldador de aire caliente
por aca en el foro alguien armo uno usando solo componentes de un secador de pelo


----------



## vrainom (Abr 12, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> También se puede hacer haciendo pasar el aire por un filamento al rojo hecho con alambre de Ni-Crome, pero es más laborioso de construir.



Chécate este: http://www.dansworkshop.com/2008/03/smt-hot-air-pencil/

Pero la idea del cautín es más práctica, sería cuestión de probar con uno barato, hacerle una boquilla hueca de aluminio y agregarle una bombita de aire para acuario, BOOM


----------



## dearlana (Abr 12, 2014)

vrainom dijo:


> Chécate este: http://www.dansworkshop.com/2008/03/smt-hot-air-pencil/
> 
> Pero la idea del cautín es más práctica, sería cuestión de probar con uno barato, hacerle una boquilla hueca de aluminio y agregarle una bombita de aire para acuario, BOOM



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Interesante el link. Se ve que trabaja con muy bajo voltaje y mucho amperaje. 

Está curioso el sistema de protección de los dedos.

-------------------------

La bombita de aire de pecera ya la había comprado. Es de las grandes, con "salida doble" (Mucho más potente que las normales).

Al ponerme eso me has recordado que es mucho más fácil sustituir la punta del soldador por un tubo de aluminio. Así no hay que estar agujerando el cobre que encima produce arrastramientos en la broca.

Gracias por la aportación.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y ponerle una pera de goma a una pistolita de silicona caliente ?



-------------------------------

Yo creo que el flujo de aire debe ser constante para que la resistencia se mantenga solo al rojo y no se funda. 

 La pera es más barata, pero al dejar de presionar, habría que desconectar el calefactor. O bien: Ponerle un termostato para protegerlo cuando no estemos presionando la pera.



-------------------------------------------------------------------

*Portalámparas chinos:*

Son tan malos, que con el calor de la lámpara se van torciendo y acaban por dejar de hacer contacto.

Procure que sean de porcelana. Son los mejores.



*Lámparas LED de potencia:*

*No utilice las de color blanco *(Alta temperatura del color) para leer o trabajar; si no quiere quedarse ciego en poco tiempo.

*Las mejores para trabajar, leer, o iluminar zonas en las que estemos mucho tiempo:*

Las "cálidas" de 3000ºK o menos.

-----------------------------------------

*Para iluminar las habitaciones:*

Una LED cálida de 10 Vatios mínimo.

Lo ideal para las habitaciones y para trabajar:

Dos LEDs cálidas formando un ángulo de 45 grados entre sí.

-------------------------------

*Para el flexo de la mesa: Una LED cálida de 5 Vatios para leer o escribir.*

*Para el flexo para trabajar: Una LED cálida de 10 Vatios.*

----------------------------------

Una lámpara LED sola es una iluminación muy focalizada, mala para la vista y que siempre da la sensación de una iluminación pobre. Sobre todo si la comparamos con una lámpara de bajo consumo o con una lámpara clásica de filamento con los mismos lúmenes.

---------------------------------

Hasta que no fabriquen lámparas LED con más superficie de radiación luminosa (Las de "medio huevo" actuales todavía son insuficientes)...una lámpara LED sola no iluminará como las lamparas de bajo consumo (Siempre notaremos esa sensación de iluminación más pobre y con más bordes de sombras).

La solución actual es la que les comenté:

Al menos 2 lámparas LED formando un ángulo de 45 grados(= Mayor superficie luminosa de radiación).

Fíjense si los chinos ya se han dado cuenta de eso, que ya se han dedicado a fabricar portalámparas dobles para sustituir a los simples, o sea:

Un casquillo Edison E 27 que acaba en dos portalámparas Edison E 27.

Lo que pasa es que esos adaptadores chinos son tan malos, que; al par de días, no es raro que una de las LEDs se apague o nos brinde una sesión de intermitencias.

----------------------------------------

Lo mejor es fabricar un soporte para dos portalámparas a 45 grados. Haciéndolo con una pletina de Aluminio. Poniéndole luego los dos portalámparas; pero de porcelana o de los metálicos dorados.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 21, 2014)

*Herramienta de oro para el reciclaje:*

Un cortarrentes grande:

-- Nos permite "llegar" facilmente a sitios muy difíciles que, de otra forma, nos harían perder mucho tiempo.

Por ejemplo: Reciclar el res0rte de la válvula de un recipiente de fly o de colonia, desodorante, etc., ...vacío.

-- Nos permite cortar los alrededores de una pieza muy importante de un circuito impreso cuyos componentes de alrededor no vamos a reciclar o son de muy bajo valor comparando con el trabajo que nos daría extraerlos.

-- Nos permite hasta transformar facílmente unos zapatos con los que ya no vamos a salir a a la calle...en unos zapatos de andar por casa (Sin la parte de atrás, para ponérnoslos y quitárnoslos rapidamente).

-- Nos permiten transformar en un santiamén: Un trozo de madera...en una cuña para trabar las puertas.

-- Nos permiten cortar rapidamente los mazos de cables de una lavadora para liberar los motores y demás componentes. Hasta se pueden cortar los pasadores de nylon que sujetan los amortiguadores (¡Hay que ver el trabajo que daría eso si no tuviésemos el cortarrentes grande).

Por aquí hay unos cortarrentes grandes de una marca muy buena y económica...con los que he cortado por curiosidad...¡Clavos de acero!.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 25, 2014)

*No tire las lámparas fundidas de las motos o del coche:*

Las lámparas de los faros grandes de los coches y motos...así como las lámparas traseras de dos polos. Las que sirven para la luz de posición y la luz de freno.

Cuando uno de los filamentos de esas lámparas se funde...lo normal es que la gente deseche esas lámparas.

Pero en nuestro caso: Ese filamento sano que queda nos sirve como resistencia de muy alto vataje.

Soportan 45 vatios, 21 vatios y hasta 60 vatios o 100 vatios, según de qué lámparas se trate.

Una resistencia de 100 vatios cuesta un ojo de la cara.

Esas resistencias sirven para usarlas como cargas para la medición del estado de las baterías recargables. Poniéndolas en paralelo con el voltímetro.

La caída de tensión producida por esas cargas, nos da la información del estado de las baterías. Cosa que de otro modo, no sería posible por la alta impedancia del tester en la escala de los voltios o por el "cortocircuito" que representa la escala de 10 amperios directamente.

Poniendo varias de esas lámparas en paralelo: 

Si la batería del coche ya tiene bastante uso: Eso  creará una caída de tensión claramente visible en la escala de los voltios. (No es muy normal que un coche tenga 4 faros delanteros grandes. Excepto en los rallyes o en las carreras).

Como  eso lo hagamos usando la escala de 10 Amperios: Saltará el fusible del tester.

Esas lámparas también sirven para comprobar circuitos sospechosamente cortocircuitados, si las conectamos en serie.

Si hay cortocircuito: Simplemente se encenderá la lámpara ( En circuitos que trabajen a 12 voltios o menos).

Para circuitos que trabajen a 220 voltios AC - O menos -: Ya hemos citado en posts anteriores que utilizamos una "plancha eléctrica en serie" ( Una plancha de planchar la ropa).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Las pinzas de la ropa, de madera:*

Por aquí hay de dos tamaños.

Ambas sirven como "Tercera Mano" para cosas pequeñas que vayamos a soldar.

También sirven para sujetar los bordes de los zapatos que hayamos reparado pegándolos. Dejándolos así varios días con las pinzas puestas.

Si desarmamos esas pinzas:

Y cortamos los extremos de las partes internas. Pegando entre sí el resto= Una pinza sujetadora extra ancha. (Para sujetar papeles o letreros a los bordes de la cama, por ejemplo).

 Cada una de las dos piezas que forman una pinza grande: Por su forma de cuña = Sujetapuertas de suelo.

Sirven hasta para los carnavales: Si pinzamos un trozo de piel y esperamos un rato: Al quitar la pinza: Sigue el relieve por bastante tiempo...

Si en ese tiempo añadimos pegamento y luego pintura roja = Herida de carnaval muy realista.

Para improvisar techos de plástico temporales: 

Hay que ver lo que aguanta una línea de pinzas de la ropa de madera cercanas entre sí. Se suman esas fuerzas y proporcionan mucha solidez y resistencia. 

En el Verano se puede "colgar" horizontalmente una manta en un patio de esa manera. Para que haga sombra. ( Resiste hasta temporales de viento). Si una de las liñas está más baja que la otra: Sirve también para el Invierno.

Para quitarle los chirridos a una cama de madera: Media pinza de madera empujada con un botador. (Si la hemos embadurnado previamente con pegamento o con cola : Mejor que mejor).

Si desarmamos una pinza de madera y pegamos las dos piezas al revés = Cuña extra ancha.

Temporizador de contactos N.O. = Una pinza de madera con dos trozos de cable, dos chinchetas opuestas clavadas y un trozo de hielo al medio.

Detector de fuego o de temperatura muy alta; de contactos N.O. ultrabarato: Lo mismo anterior pero cambiando el hielo por un trozo de parafina.

Sujetar un tornillo para cortarlo o trabajarlo cuando no nos queda más remedio que cogerlo por la parte de la rosca: Una mitad de pinza de madera por cada lado.

Tornillo entre una pinza de madera y presionando esta posteriormente en el torno = Rosca del tornillo "labrada" en la pinza que sigue sujetando al tornillo = Regulador de paso, autoblocante; girando el tornillo con el destornillador

Patas "cojas" de camas, de mesas, de sillas, de muebles: Pinza de madera efecto cuña.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 25, 2014)

*Cuando vaya a tirar un bolígrafo gastado:*

Acuérdese del resorte que tiene dentro.

Y si es un bolígrafo de marca (No hace falta que sea un Parker): Ese resorte es de acero inoxidable.

Vaya a la tienda especializada a comprar un resorte de acero inoxidable y comprobará que vale más caro que el bolígrafo.



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*El Modo Dios en Informática:*

Se trata de lo siguiente:

Crear una nueva carpeta en el escritorio y luego cambiarle el nombre por el de:


GodMode{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}

Verán que la carpeta luego solo queda con el título: GodMode y su icono correspondiente.

Pulsen sobre ella.

Flipen.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 25, 2014)

GodMode{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C} eso es en windo ???
en linux no pasa nada macho


----------



## DavidMJ (Abr 28, 2014)

yo lo hice en win7 y tampoco
Sau2


----------



## chclau (Abr 30, 2014)

Te equivocaste al poner el link

Es asi

GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> . . . .*GodMode{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}*
> 
> Verán que la carpeta luego solo queda con el título: GodMode y su icono correspondiente.
> 
> ...



   




chclau dijo:


> Te equivocaste al poner el link
> 
> Es asi
> 
> *GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}*


----------



## chclau (Abr 30, 2014)

Yo lo probe en mi computadora en Windows 7, funciona.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> Yo lo probe en mi computadora en Windows 7, funciona.



 Tendré una "FogoSingularidad" 

Tal ves sea mi *XP* que  acata los mandos naturales


----------



## chclau (Abr 30, 2014)

Me parece que en XP no funka


----------



## DavidMJ (May 1, 2014)

GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C} en win 7 *SI* funciona

Salu2


----------



## analogico (May 2, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Está curioso el sistema de protección de los dedos.



no solo  es un sistema de proteccion de dedos 
es un sistema de proteccion de mango
el calor llega al mango  de material aislante y a la manguera de aire  y los quema

lo se por que en mi pistola tuve el mismo problema


----------



## dearlana (May 3, 2014)

*Cuando le corte las patitas a las resistencias, condensadores, etc. : No las tire.*

Esos trozos de patitas de componentes, a veces bastante largos (Los cortos también son útiles) no los tire. Póngalos en un vaso de los de agua. 

Verá lo útiles que le van a ser cuando esté realizando puentes o conexiones en montajes normales y en "montajes rápidos al aire".

Por su grosor y estañamiento son muy prácticos. 

Amén de los obtenidos al cortar las patillas a diodos de alto amperaje. Son especialmente robustas.

El vaso de agua es el más práctico por su poca altura y su boca muy ancha. ( Permite coger fácilmente el trocito de patilla deseado en cada momento).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*¿Cual es el mejor Osciloscopio que te puedes comprar ahora mismo por su relación calidad-precio-prestaciones?:*

 Que sepas que existe un Osciloscopio Digital de 200 Mhz que lleva incorporado además: ¡ Un Analizador de Espectros!. Y con alta resolución color.

 Y por solo 475 euros.

 No pongo marca y modelo por si pudiera ser considerado como spam.

 Pero es lo mejor que hay ahora.


----------



## Yetrox (May 24, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Según el dueño de una ferretería de la zona (Un señor mayor):
> 
> *El mejor decapante para pintura:*
> 
> ...





dearlana eso si es así, porque se utiliza mucho para remover la serigrafía de las PCB despues del quemado, y deja el cobre como nuevo , como todo químico hay que tener elementos de seguridad para poderlo manipular.


----------



## dearlana (May 24, 2014)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Otra solución para contraer los plásticos termorretráctiles de las uniones de los cables y los terminales:*

Compre 25 centímetros de tubo de cobre de 3 milímetros.

Quítele la punta a un soldador de 30 Vatios.

Sustitúyala por el tubo de cobre, de manera que quede una "punta de tubo de cobre " de unos 2 centímetros.

El resto del tubo, sin cortarlo, debe sobresalir por la mitad del cuerpo del soldador (Agujerarlo con cuidado con una broca).

Conecte ese tubo lateral que queda, de unos 15 centímetros o más, mediante una manguera  normal (Vale la que viene para alimentar el carburador de los motores de los coches teledirigidos. O cualquier otra que sea delgada y acople bien).

Esa manguera se le conecta a la salida de una bombita de aire para pecera.

Como el aire fría entra por ese extremo...esa parte del tubo no se calienta o se calienta muy poco.

Pero el aire que sale por el tubo de la punta del soldador tiene un poder calorífico tremendo que ronda los 400 grados.

Apuntando con eso a los plásticos termorretráctiles: Se encogen rápidamente.

Hemos conseguido pasar de los 1000 o 1500 Vatios iniciales de las pistolas de aire caliente, a los 350 vatios de los moldeadores de pelo. Y de aquí a  solo los 30 Vatios del soldador;* con exactamente el mismo resultado.*

Esto último vale la pena. Les garantizo que funciona. Vale también para trabajar con los cables de las motos.

Importante: Cortar el tubo de cobre con una de esas sierras pequeñas para metales. Después de cortarlo: Pasarle una broca de dos milímetros a la boca del tubo recién cortado. Para dejarla perfectamente despejada.


----------



## analogico (May 29, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Otra solución para contraer los plásticos termorretráctiles de las uniones de los cables y los terminales:*
> 
> ...



pero sirve para smd


----------



## dearlana (Jun 3, 2014)

Habrá que probar eso.

El tubo lo compré en un comercio de materiales de refrigeración. Mide 3 milímetros por fuera. La luz es de 2 milímetros.

Como es lógico: La temperatura del aire de salida va en función de la velocidad del mismo.

Le podemos poner una llavecita reguladora de la salida del aire de la bombita de la pecera.

También las venden en las tiendas de artículos para animales para animales.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Otro tema:

*Dos bridas de desecho = Una brida nueva:*

Cuando cortamos una brida, la tiramos a la basura.

Conviene no tirarlas.

Se van poniendo en una bolsa.

Porque la brida cortada con su cabeza de cierre + la cabeza de cierre de otra brida = La nueva brida.

Solo hay que rodar las cabezas de cierre según sea necesario.


----------



## analogico (Jun 4, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Habrá que probar eso.
> 
> El tubo lo compré en un comercio de materiales de refrigeración. Mide 3 milímetros por fuera. La luz es de 2 milímetros.
> 
> ...




y no lo has probado creo que no
o los chinos ya los venderian hechos

tengo casi todos los materiales para  una version mas potente pero no e solucionado el tema de la union de la bomba de aire con la parte caliente




			
				dearlana;921230

[B dijo:
			
		

> Dos bridas de desecho = Una brida nueva:[/B]
> 
> Cuando cortamos una brida, la tiramos a la basura.
> 
> ...



las brindas se abren y se sacan completas

necesitas una herramienta que se habrica con una *aguja  y una madera*
parecida a esta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





se abre el seguro y se saca completa sin cortarla


----------



## dearlana (Jun 4, 2014)

Tengo punzones como ese. Incluso de varios tamaños y grosores.

Pero las bridas en las motos suelen estar en lugares de dificil acceso. Ya me he clavado el punzón unas cuantas veces. Hay que ver como pincha. Lo guardo poniéndole una manguera a lo largo de la parte metálica.

El caso es que solía tirar las bridas cortadas hasta que me di cuenta de que las podía dar la vuelta a la cabeza por la parte cortada. A partir de ahí todas las bridas cortadas las guardo en una bolsita. Me han sacado de más de un apuro. Sobre todo cuando no me quedaban bridas del mismo grosor.

Por ejemplo: Sujetamos el ventilador del radiador de las motos a base de atravesar los huecos de las colmenas mediante bridas muy finas ( Del grosor de un palillo de dientes plano). A veces son difíciles de conseguir esas bridas tan finas y volvemos a reutilizar las mismas que quitamos al cambiar el ventilador.

_____________________________________________________________________________________
_____________________________________________________________________________________


y* no lo has probado creo que no
o los chinos ya los venderian hechos

tengo casi todos los materiales para una version mas potente pero no e solucionado el tema de la union de la bomba de aire con la parte caliente*

---------------

No suelo trabajar con componentes smd. Solo lo hago cuando no me queda más remedio y utilizando las puntas dobles. 

Es más: Ni siquiera me gusta estar haciendo los circuitos impresos por los métodos tradicionales.

Utilizo una fresadora pequeña y trabajo con los circuitos complementarios (Canales aislantes en vez de pistas de cobre). Es más rápido y robusto todo; y encima no ando con los productos corrosivos. 

En el truco de la bombita de pecera: Como el aire que viene de la pecera es frío :"refriguera" la unión con el tubo de 3 milímetros.

Hay que dejar un trozo de tubo de por lo menos un palmo de largo; precisamente para que no caliente ni reblandezca  la manguera que viene de la bombita de pecera. 

Ni siquiera es necesario que sea una manguera de silicona. Valen las mismas que se usan para las peceras. Aunque esas son para 4 milímetros.

-----------------------------------

De todas formas este invento lo hice por lo efectivo y por lo que economiza en consumo de corriente...para los plásticos termorretráctiles en las instalaciones de las motos (Porque es peligroso trabajar con llamas cerca de los tanques de la gasolina, de los carburadores, etc.).

Cuando no hay peligro de incendio: Utilizo un mechero sin llama que encima es más "portatil".


----------



## analogico (Jun 5, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Tengo punzones como ese. Incluso de varios tamaños y grosores.


no ese punzon es muy grande  de hecho todos los que e visto de fabrica son muy grandes

 debe ser hecho con una aguja de coser   de las normales no se si tienen numero pero miden entre 2 y 3 cm   



dearlana dijo:


> No suelo trabajar con componentes smd. Solo lo hago cuando no me queda más remedio y utilizando las puntas dobles.


tampoco pero a veces no queda mas remedio y una  soldadora de aire caliente es extremadamente cara, para hacer algo que no suelo hacer


entiendo el invento pero  calculo que no tiene la potencia calorifica requerida  para smd 
la soldadura de ahora  necesita mas tempertura


----------



## dearlana (Jun 6, 2014)

analogico:

Cuando vaya a ese taller voy a probar el invento del aire caliente con componentes smd y te contaré. 

Si hiciera falta más potencia, utilizaríamos un soldador de 60 Vatios, de 80 Vatios, etc.

Yo tengo uno de 150 Vatios. Con una punta muy gruesa. Habría que hacerle un agujero a lo largo de esa punta para que pase el tubo de 3 milímetros. Ahora estoy en la duda de si ese soldador era de los de punta torcida (No recta) en cuyo caso no se podría perforar.

Ya te contaré.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2014)

Cambiale la punta  o ponele un cañito de cobre con la punta aplastada , de paso primero probalo con díodo serie para bajarle un 30 % la potencia


----------



## Venelectron (Jun 9, 2014)

Saludos mis amigos tiempo sin entrar por aqui, un gusto encontrarlos y leer sus ideas que son de mucha utilidad para nosotros ratones de taller...en alguna parte lei o vi un video donde el inventor coloco dentro de una lata una resistencia de cocina y una entrada de aire de compresor y una punta de salida de aire caliente con el cual desoldar me parecio ingeniosa su creacion y facil de realizar, la lata se cubre con algun tipo de aislante termico y te queda un tremendo aparato para el taller.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 22, 2014)

*Más eficaz que el 7812:*

Para utilizar lámparas LEDs en las motos que no utilizan batería, se hace imprescindible usar un 7812 si no queremos que por un acelerón la lámpara LEDs sufra una subida de intensidad que luego la deje con una iluminación mucho más baja que la nominal.

A pesar de que las actuales motos vienen con regulador; este no mantiene el voltaje próximo a los 12 Voltios al acelerar fuerte ( El voltaje AC puede subir a 15 Voltios o más).

Más aún:

Puesto el 7812 para proteger una lámpara de 10 Vatios: El voltaje que llega a la misma se ve reducido a unos ridículos 9,8 Voltios. ( La lámpara ilumina muy poco).

Solución: 

Sustituir el 7812 por un Darlington de 3 con salida por emisor. Utilizando un 2N3055 más dos BC548.

La base del primer BC548 se alimenta con un Diodo Zener de 12 Voltios + 4 diodos 1N4007 en serie con una resistencia de 1K 1/4 de Vatio.

El resultado anterior se queda ahora en 12,7 Voltios = Ideal para esa lámpara LED delantera en la moto.

Lo he utilizado y comprobado todo en una Gasgás Delta de Trial,  en una Gasgás Enducross 250, en una Montesa Cota 335 y en una Ossa Enduro 250. Aunque vale para todas las motos de 12 Voltios que no utilicen batería.

Es imprescindible que el circuito anterior este conectado "fijo" a la lámpara de 10 Vatios. Que sea solidario a la misma. De manera que trabaje en carga desde el principio. La corriente que viene del interruptor debe llegar al circuito.


----------



## analogico (Jun 23, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> *Más eficaz que el 7812:*
> 
> A pesar de que las actuales motos vienen con regulador; este no mantiene el voltaje próximo a los 12 Voltios al acelerar fuerte ( El voltaje AC puede subir a 15 Voltios o más).
> .



 o ahora lei sin bateria

creo entender algo la idea
pero
 el 2n es demasiado grande
y releo  y tiene 2 bc548 y nose 
  el bc548 es demasiado pequeño
y la resistencia de 1k muy baja

anque no tengo diagrama


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 23, 2014)

regulador de 12 volt 30 amper ,si le ponen menos transistores no importa, el 7805 regula mejor .
si miran la hoja de datos del 78xx les dice ,
para que regule eficazmente se necesita de ejemplo 15 volt para un regulador de 12 volt,

aqui hay otra mas simple 
se agrega el transistor al regulador para que entregue mas potencia , luego se agrega diodos al terminal del medio asta llevar a los 12 volt de salida,





todo esto esta en la hoja de datos del regulador
***********
otro ejemplo , solo hay que colocarle el transistor y un disipador jajaja












http://jorgefloresvergaray.blogspot.com.ar/2009/07/aumentar-salida-de-los-reguladores-78xx.html


----------



## analogico (Jun 24, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> aqui hay otra mas simple
> se ag....net/l/lu9dpd/Homebrew/Fuentes/12x30_7905.gif
> 
> todo esto esta en la hoja de datos del regulador
> ...




hace tiempo que tengo material para hacer una fuente  regulable parecida con lm317 y 2n3055
pero no e encontrado un diagrama y no quiero equivocarme no la he hecho


si bien para la lampara led de 10W bajar los 3 V  no es mucho  

un regulador a transistores de 30A en una moto seria una estufa

hace tiempo encontre este aunque si es solo para la lampara de  10w es mejor  regulador de transistores de mas arriba






ese mosfet  soporta mas A pero el     diseñador lo probo con 3
http://heli.xbot.es/wp-content/Antiguo/regulador/regulador2.htm

l


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 24, 2014)

clarooo ese es mas eficiente ¡¡¡


----------



## analogico (Jun 25, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> clarooo ese es mas eficiente ¡¡¡



casi 
para la lampara led del hilo

 el regulador conmutado  son 2.5W  
y el lineal  son 2W

 :babear::babear:


----------



## dearlana (Jun 29, 2014)

Las esferitas luminosas de colores que se mueven en el inicio del Windows 7 son muy bonitas. Pero no pintan nada y encima consumen 8 segundos más en el arranque.

-- Pulsar en *Inicio*.

-- Teclear *msconfig*.

-- Pulsar en *Arranque*.

-- Marcar en* Sin arranque de GUI*.

Ya está:

En el próximo arranque ya no saldrán las bolitas y si comprobamos el tiempo de arranque veremos que tarda 8 segundos menos.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________







analogico dijo:


> o ahora lei sin bateria
> 
> creo entender algo la idea
> pero
> ...



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola analógico:

El circuito funciona. Es un invento mío. No te puedo pasar esquemas copiados y sacados de Internet. Los Amperios en juego son:  10Vatios / 12 Voltios = 0,83 Amperios. 

El 2N3055 con un radiador de aluminio apenas se pone tibio. Como va detrás del faro. Encima de la horquilla... todo se refrigera más al caminar con la moto.

Como estoy sin escaner te pondré algunos datos más:

-- Unes los tres colectores de los tres transistores y los conectas al positivo de la alimentación.

-- El emisor del primer BC548 lo unes a la base del segundo BC548.

-- El emisor del segundo BC548 lo unes a la base del TIP 3055.

-- El emisor del TIP 3055 es la Salida. La que conectarás al positivo de la lámpara LED de 12 Voltios y 10 Vatios. (El negativo de la lámpara: A masa. Es lo bueno de este montaje. No necesitamos masa flotante aislada para esto. El resto del circuito eléctrico de la moto sigue igual).

-- La base del primer BC548 la conectas al positivo de la alimentación de la moto. Obtenido con un Diodo Schottky de 3 Amperios y un condensador de 2000 Microfaradios y 25 Voltios ( Yo usé uno de 16 Voltios y no he tenido ningún problema) Para pasar la alterna de la moto a continua. Debe ser Schottky por dos cosas: Por su menor resistencia directa y porque al acelerar la moto y pasar de 3000 revoluciones/min... la frecuencia se pasa de los 50 Hz.

-- Esa misma base del primer BC548 la conectas a 4 diodos 1N4007 en serie. Seguidos del Zener de 12 Voltios 1,3 Vatios. ( Como sabes: Los zeners trabajan "al revés" que los diodos normales).

Dicho de otra manera: "Todos los diodos 1N4007 apuntan hacia abajo. Seguidos del Zener que apunta hacia arriba"...desde la base del BC548 hacia el negativo de la alimentación =  La masa de la moto.

Es fácil de hacer todo. Ni hace falta circuito impreso. Es un "montaje al aire". Se hace sobre la marcha, se prueba y funciona.
---------------------------------------------------------

* el 2n es demasiado grande...*

...Eso es lo bueno en este caso. El montaje es robusto y aguanta carretas y carretones. Ideal para las motos.

-----------------------------------------------------------

*el bc548 es demasiado pequeño...*

Puedes usar en sustitución del segundo BC 548 un BD de mediana potencia. Pero es totalmente innecesario en este caso.

----------------------------------------------------------------
*
y la resistencia de 1k muy baja...*

La resistencia de 1 K no es muy baja:

Supuestos 20 Voltios CC con la moto a tope de revoluciones: (Recuerda que el Regulador de la moto no deja pasar la alterna por encima de 13 ó 14 Voltios).

I = V/R   = 20/1000  = 20 miliamperios.

W = 0,02 X 20 = 0,4 Vatios.

Puedes poner una resistencia de medio vatio. Yo he utilizado una de 1/4 de Vatio sin problemas porque no encerré el montaje en una caja. Todo está "agarrado del radiador" y este está justo entre la base del manillar y la horquilla.

-------------------------------------------

El diodo LED blanco de 10 Vatios se enciende al máximo con la moto al ralentí. Y por más que la aceleres...ni se inmuta. Precioso ver eso. Recompensa. Vale la pena. Se ve como si la moto tuviese una batería.

Por cierto...: Como alumbra eso. Yo he utilizado una lámpara LED de luz cálida (Radium) porque no daña la vista.  La blanca no hay quien la mire de lo que encandila.

Más aún:

En la Gasgás Delta utilicé dos lámparas LEDs:  Una de 10 Vatios dirigida hacia adelante ( = Luz Larga) y  
una segunda lámpara LED de 6 Vatios dirigida hacia abajo ( = Luz Corta). El conmutador enciende solo una de las dos cada vez. En el faro trasero utilicé una lámpara LED de dos polos ( = Posición y Freno).

Consumo Total: Una miseria ( Comparado con solo los 35 Vatios que consumía cada polo de la lámpara del faro delantero y los 5 Vatios de la luz de posición y los 21 Vatios de la luz del freno).


----------



## analogico (Jun 29, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hola analógico:
> 
> El circuito funciona. Es un invento mío. No te puedo pasar esquemas copiados y sacados de Internet. Los Amperios en juego son:  10Vatios / 12 Voltios = 0,83 Amperios.


si me imagino  




dearlana dijo:


> El 2N3055 con un radiador de aluminio apenas se pone tibio. Como va detrás del faro. Encima de la horquilla... todo se refrigera más al caminar con la moto.



  un TO-3  es demasiado grande  con un TO-220 es mas facil de ocultar y se puede usar  el metal de la moto como disipador
'--------------------------------


estaba pensando en ahorrar


y se me ocurrio la idea de     encender 2 lamparas con media onda
asi mientras una se apaga la otra se enciende, y bien juntas
 y para disminuir aun mas el parpadeo unos condensadores a cada lado

al final serian 2 lamparas con la energia de 1

una idea  loca   como cuando construi mi maquina de movimiento perpetuo que no funciono


----------



## dearlana (Jun 29, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> si me imagino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



----------------------------------------

No es una idea loca.

Podrías dejar la Luz Corta fija y al pulsar la Luz Larga se encenderían alternativamente las dos.

Es muy buena idea porque con  la persistencia retiniana de la imagen no notaríamos diferencia.

La notarían los que viesen pasar la moto. Sobre todo si va rápida.

Muchos inventos muy eficaces lo han sido con ideas "locas" ( Por ejemplo: Los árabes con el aguarrás).

------------------------

Y no tiene nada que ver con el movimiento continuo sin aporte de energía externa y que todos sabemos que no es factible.

__________________________________________________________________________________

El radiador lo cogí con dos bridas en el centro del manillar. Puedo pasar todo el kiosko de una moto a otra.

La Gasgás Enducross vibra como una endemoniada a 8000 revoluciones por minuto. El radiador con las dos bridas está literalmente colgando del centro del manillar con los plásticos. Ni se entera.

En todo eso me gasté menos de 5 euros ( Exceptuando las lámparas LEDs) y son solo una docena de componentes. Se hace todo en 5 minutos. Se instala sobre la marcha y a disfrutar.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 29, 2014)

¿me ilustran con eso del aguarrás y los árabes ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2014)

Antes del petróleo se llamaba escencia de trementina y era un destilado vegetal, lo usaban los pintores medievales para diluir sus oleos  :

https://www.google.com.ar/#q=esencia+de+trementina


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 29, 2014)

y que tiene que ver eso con los árabes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2014)

No, nada, solo te cuento que antes que destilaran el petroleo ya existia un aguarrás.

Se consigue la Trementina , ya que la usan los pintores (de cuadros)


----------



## analogico (Jun 29, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> ----------------------------------------
> 
> No es una idea loca.
> 
> Podrías dejar la Luz Corta fija y al pulsar la Luz Larga se encenderían alternativamente las dos.




 si seria cosa de probar al menos en forma de idea funciona


cuando  se me ocurrio estaba pensando en lamparas  de casa incandecentes  o de tipo alogeno


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 29, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> ----------------------------------------
> 
> No es una idea loca.
> 
> ...



que sera que querían inventar los árabes que les salio el aguarrás


----------



## dearlana (Jun 30, 2014)

Estaban intentando transformar otros metales en oro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2014)

Otros inventaron la Urea, pensando que lo amarillito de la orina era oro y no . . . era ori !


----------



## dearlana (Jun 30, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiale la punta  o ponele un cañito de cobre con la punta aplastada , de paso primero probalo con díodo serie para bajarle un 30 % la potencia



--------------------------------------------------

No hizo falta aplastarle la punta.

Le añadí una llavecita de las que vienen para regular el aire de los aireadores de las peceras.

Cerrando o abriendo la llave del aire se puede regular la temperatura del aire caliente.





analogico dijo:


> pero sirve para smd



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ya probé a soldar con el aire caliente.

Reduciendo el caudal de aire con una llave de paso, el aire sale mucho más caliente.

Hace que se encienda un trozo de papel a distancia.

Hace que se derrita el estaño sin contactar con él.

Sirve para curvar plásticos sin quemarlos.

También sirve para hacer dibujos en el cuero. Cambiarlo de tono, etc.

Pero para soldar o desoldar componentes SMD hacen falta dos puntas de aire caliente porque con una sola se calienta todo el componente. Lo "tuesta".

----------------------------------------------------------------

La llave de aire tiene una zona crítica de trabajo. Si la cerramos demasiado el aire sale más caliente pero como tiene poco caudal: No calienta lo suficiente.

Hay una zona de caudal ideal.

Si lo dirigimos al hilo de estaño: Se forma una bola y decrepita la resina, cayendo las gotas de estaño derretidas.

Dejando la llave abierta...al pegar la punta del tubo al objeto a calentar: También se reduce el caudal y es una forma "automática" de subir la temperatura.

Parando momentáneamente la bombita de aire: Lo mismo: Al arrancarla luego, el aire sale mucho más caliente durante un rato.

-----------------------------------------------------------

En mi caso: Lo utilizaré para lo que lo planifiqué. Para eso va de maravilla. 

Los plásticos termorretráctiles quedan muy bien rápidamente y no hay riesgo al trabajar cerca de los tanques de la gasolina de las motos; porque no hay llamas.

------------------------------------------------------------------

El sistema de soldar o desoldar con solo aire caliente lo encuentro muy lento a pesar de la ventaja de que no se deteriore la punta del soldador.

----------------------------------------------------------

Para eso habría que utilizar un resorte de hilo de Ni-Crome entre arandelas cerámicas aislantes. Alimentado a bajo voltaje y puesto al rojo blanco; recubriéndolo con un tubo para que el aire pase a su alrededor antes de salir.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 1, 2014)

*Más utilidades para el soldador de aire caliente:*

Este aparato está teniendo mucha más utilidad de la que se le podía suponer al principio:

-- Sirve para hacer cintos de nylon: 

Los cintos fuertes, de nylón; que se suelen utilizar en los gimnasios y en las clases de Yoga. Como saben: Son cintos de gran longitud. A menudo "fabricados" por los propios usuarios; según sea su estatura.

Comoquiera que al cortarlos a medida se desflecan y se desarman los extremos: La gente utiliza la llama de un mechero para evitar eso.

Cuando el cinto es negro: El extremo chamuscado se nota poco.

Pero cuando el cinto es blanco queda como manchado de negro por los extremos.

Y aquí entra nuestro soldador de aire caliente:

No solo deja los cintos impecablemente blancos por los extremos, sino que la fusión de las fibrillas se verifica totalmente controlada.

El cinto queda como si viniese así "de fábrica".


----------



## dearlana (Jul 2, 2014)

*Otra utilidad para el soldador de tubo:*

A veces ocurre que las tapas de plástico de los portapilas están vencidas y no cierran bien.

Un truco era meterlas en agua hirviendo. (Porque si les aplicábamos calor con un mechero para eso: Se derretía el plástico y se quemaba).Torciéndolas en caliente de forma conveniente, por la parte donde estaban vencidas para que engancharan con la caja del portapilas.

---------------------------------------------

Ahora con el aire caliente:

No hay que estar hirviendo agua.

Basta hacer un poco de palanca con la tapa. Aplicando aire caliente a distancia.

Una vez frías, conservan la forma que les damos. Recuperando su función.


----------



## analogico (Jul 2, 2014)

lo calculaba



dearlana dijo:


> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Para eso habría que utilizar un resorte de hilo de Ni-Crome entre arandelas cerámicas aislantes. Alimentado a bajo voltaje y puesto al rojo blanco; recubriéndolo con un tubo para que el aire pase a su alrededor antes de salir.



el hilo de nicron y el  tubo aislante   se obtiene de una  estufa 
se recorta para que funcionen a un voltaje seguro
pero
el problema es conseguir las arandelas ceramicas
 y la union entre la manguera de aire y el tubo caliente  


por lo demas el sistema de aire  sirve para extraer los componentes mas rapido que la manera tradicional


----------



## dearlana (Jul 3, 2014)

La unión con la manguera se resuelve con un tubo de cobre arrollado en forma de resorte con las espiras separadas; antes de la entrada del aire.

Las arandelas cerámicas y los soportes cerámicos se consiguen en calentadores de pelo, igual que el alambre de Nicrom.

También he encontrado arandelas cerámicas dentro de las planchas de planchar la ropa.

También valen los portalámparas cerámicos.


----------



## analogico (Jul 3, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> La unión con la manguera se resuelve con un tubo de cobre arrollado en forma de resorte con las espiras separadas; antes de la entrada del aire.
> 
> Las arandelas cerámicas y los soportes cerámicos se consiguen en calentadores de pelo, igual que el alambre de Nicrom.
> 
> ...



 la idea  que estoy trabajando tiene un nicrom y un tubo de cuarzo  




y     funciona  pero falla en la union que se quema  

y el tubo de cobre no sirve lo ideal seria  un trozo de manguera resistente al calor
material que no tengo


----------



## dearlana (Jul 4, 2014)

*Otra utilidad para el soldador soplante:*

Los depresores que usan los médicos para bajar la lengua a los pacientes: Pueden ser de madera. Pero también los hay de plástico.

A veces, los representantes de las marcas de los medicamentos regalen cajas enteras de esos depresores de plástico.

Esos depresores = Tiras de plástico : Son enormemente útiles en Electrónica y en Mecánica.

Se les puede agujerar para hacer soportes aislantes y para otras muchas cosas.

----------------------------------------------------------

Pues ahora:

Con el soldador soplante:

Los podemos torcer y hasta retorcer cuanto queramos para hacerlos en forma de escalón, de ángulo, etc.

Y...para hacer hélices:

Se pueden hacer hélices de pequeños aeromodelos:

Se deja el soldador soplando aire caliente y cogiendo el depresor por los extremos: Lo retorcemos hasta que adquiera la forma de hélice.

Tenemos sobre la marcha una hélice gratis; que en la tienda de aeromodelos puede costar tranquilamente cinco o más euros.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*y funciona pero falla en la union que se quema 

y el tubo de cobre no sirve lo ideal seria un trozo de manguera resistente al calor
material que no tengo*

---------------------

Casualmente hoy estuve en Cash C. y había una estufa de esas de tubos de cuarzo por solo 10 euros.

En aquel momento pensé en comprarla para ponerle por fuera un tubo de cobre a los tubos de cuarzo para calentar el aire pero también me di cuenta del problema de los extremos.

Las mangueras de teflón tampoco aguantan tanta temperatura.

Igual se le puede poner una punta de bolígrafo metálica al tubo de cuarzo y trabajar con la salida de aire directamente pero es un engorro porque es como trabajar con un pértiga.

-------------------------

Me parece que vamos a tener que calentar el aire con un generador de plasma usando MAT.

Aquí hay un polígono industrial donde he visto que hasta cortan gruesas planchas de acero usando ese sistema.

Supongo que a una escala mucho menor servirá para los componentes smd.

La punta de esos sopletes de corte trabaja fría. Son aparatos muy curiosos.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 5, 2014)

*Un par de reglas nemotécnicas para Electrónica:*

Ro   jo             =            *2*
1     2


________________________________________________________

Na   ran   ja      =            *3*
1      2    3

_________________________________________________________

A   ma   ri   llo   =            *4*
1    2    3   4


_________________________________________________________

V   e   r   d   e      =        *5*

1   2   3   4   5

__________________________________________________________


Azulseis           =            *6*

__________________________________________________________


V   i   o   l   e   t   a  =    *7*
1   2  3   4  5   6   7

__________________________________________________________

Grisocho           =           *8* (Imagínense un bizcocho de color gris. A ver quien se come eso lleno de moho).Cuanto más impresionante sea la imagen...más se nos queda.


___________________________________________________________

Blaconieve        =           *9*


___________________________________________________________


Un marrón  = Marronuno       =   *1* (Debemos ver la imagen de un marrón ( = Un martillo muy grande. Nos vale con *uno* solo porque es muy grande).


___________________________________________________________

Negro pelado al cero  =    *0*  (Mentalmente debemos ver la imagen de un negro pelado al cero. Hasta que no veamos un negro pelado al cero...no se nos queda).



___________________________________________________________


----------



## dearlana (Jul 24, 2014)

*Cucarachas a raya:*


Lo más fulminante que he visto era una caja del tamaño de una caja de zapatos con un pasillo interior con alambres alternados a 2500 Voltios.

Un cebo al final de la caja.

Un sistema motorizado que...una vez frita la cucaracha...la arrastraba a un recipiente más bajo con forma de gaveta.

------------------------------------------

Otro truco es mezclar azúcar glas con cal para hacerle la digestión un poco pesada. Vamos: Concretamente: Le trasforma la digestión en un risco.

----------------------------------------------

El que vamos a poner hoy es solo una barrera metálica:

Si encontramos el agujero por donde salen las cucarachas ( Es fácil de encontrar porque ellas van disolviendo el cemento del suelo hasta dejar un agujero de un tamaño respetable por donde poder salir). ( Sobre todo en la parte de cemento del piso que no se ve porque está detrás del pié del lavabo o del pié del bidet. Es esa zona por donde el tubo del desagüe entra hacia el subsuelo).

Si ese agujero lo tapamos con cemento estaremos en la misma situación anterior. Amén de taparlo con papel, cartón, etc.

*El truco está en tapar el agujero con papel de aluminio arrugado previament*e.

Es una solución inmediata, rápida y efectiva de por vida.

No sé qué es lo que le pasa a la cucaracha al intentar comerse eso. Lo cierto es que por ahí no vuelven a salir más.

Y encima...con el paso del tiempo y la humedad al fregar sucesivamente el piso: Esa masa de papel de aluminio se trasforma en una pasta durísima.

En un caso la puse en la salida del rebosadero de la bañera. Ese que está al lado de donde cuelga la cadenita con el tapón; que es para cuando la bañera se llene no se rebose por el piso. Por ahí  una vez vi salir una cucaracha...Lo taponé con el papel de aluminio arrugado a presión y al ir a quitarlo después de un tiempo: Era como una piedra. No ha habido manera ni dándole golpes con un destornillador plano pequeño.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 29, 2014)

*"Engañar" al microprocesador de la bicicleta eléctrica:*

Me ha llevado mucho tiempo averiguar esto. Lo pongo por si lo quiere aplicar alguien en su bicicleta eléctrica actual.

Las primeras bicicletas eléctricas venían con acelerador.

Se subía uno...giraba el acelerador y a disfrutar.

Pero ahora: Si quieres que la bicicleta "arranque" tienes que darle una o dos vueltas a los pedales y el acelerador desapareció. Ahora solo hay tres puntos o posiciones de potencia con un conmutador y que funcionan mientras vayas pedaleando todo el viaje. Aunque sea en terreno llano.

Esta circunstancia es muy peligrosa cuando vas bajando una calle. La bicicleta va lenta y quieres que aumente la velocidad: Al girar los pedales para  eso : El motor  arranca de repente y te lanza cuesta abajo

Como para que arranque tienes que pedalear: Como estés en una cuesta empinada: Tienes que avanzar cuesta arriba "tu solo"...hasta que la dichosa bicicleta arranque y te ayude a avanzar.

Lo mismo te ocurre al pararte en un semáforo. Cuando se pone verde quieres salir rápido para no estorbar a los coches que tienes detrás. (Los tienes detrás porque mientras el semáforo ha estado en rojo, te habrás estado colando hasta ponerte el primero). Si luego arrancas en plan lento después de haberte colado tanto...te van a dejar sordo.

Solución:

Del sensor que está en el pedalier salen: Un cable rojo y uno negro = Los 5 Voltios que alimentan al sensor y que están "fijos" desde que enciendes el microprocesador, o sea : El mando de la bicicleta.

Un cable amarillo que es el que envía los pulsos positivos según vas pedaleando.

------------------------------------------------------------

El microprocesador "analiza" los primeros pulsos. O sea: los que produces al salir de casa con la bicicleta.

Esos primeros pulsos, detectados por un sensor Hall, de los imanes asímétricos aislados que están alrededor del eje del pedalier..."informan" al microprocesador que estás pedaleando hacia adelante y no hacia atrás. 

Ahora el microprocesador memoriza esos impulsos, los almacena y los mantiene mientras no hagamos la gracia de pedalear hacia atrás a lo largo de todo el viaje.

Con los 5 Voltios de que disponemos, hacemos un multivibrador astable accionado mediante un pulsador; con un 555, seguido de un relé miniatura de 5 Voltios ( Uno de 6 Voltios también sirve), su diodo protector, etc. De manera que el relé tenga una cadencia de unos 120 pulsos por minuto.

Los contactos N.O. del relé los conectamos a lo siguiente:

El cable amarillo lo cortamos.  Ahí conectamos esos dos contactos del relé (= Circuito serie para los impulsos que vienen del sensor).

Ya está.

--------------------------------------------

Cuando la bicicleta esté parada y queremos que arranque inmediatamente: 

Accionamos el pulsador. 

Sea una cuesta, sea un semáforo, etc. 

Ahora no es necesario pedalear. Solo cuando arrancamos la primera vez del viaje o cuando por error ( = Caso raro) le hayamos dado a los pedales al revés a lo largo del viaje.

Este sistema es mucho mejor, más cómodo y sobre todo más seguro. Porque nosotros somos los que controlamos el arranque del motor en todo momento; sin sorpresas, sin lapsus, sin esperas.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 4, 2014)

*Quitar la funda a un cable multifilar o a un resorte de cortina:*

Con un cuchillo normal cortando a lo largo hay que hacer mucha fuerza con el riesgo de que se nos vaya para los lados y nos pille un dedo de la mano con la que estamos sujetando el cable o la funda.

Con un cuchillo italiano de acero inoxidable ( Caimano y similares) es mucho más fácil.


Pero el día que se les ocurra hacer lo siguiente verán que es el sistema más efectivo y preciso:

Sáquenle una de las dos cuchillas con las que viene las máquinas de afeitar ( Concretamente unas tipo modelo G2 ).

No importa ni que las maquinillas estén gastadas. Una vez fuera...esas cuchillas son tan delgadas que cortan de todas maneras.

Sujetando la cuchilla de forma oblícua ( Con la esquinita haciendo un "pico"): La deslizamos a lo largo del cable al que queramos quitarle la funda.

Este acto es tan preciso que: 

Podemos controlar perfectamente la profundidad del corte ( = Solo la funda ).

No hay que hacer presión casi ninguna.

Se realiza todo mucho más rápido.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 10, 2014)

*Motos que dejamos mucho tiempo en el garaje sin usar:*

Para motos con  motores de cuatro tiempos...y si son de dos tiempos...más importante todavía lo que voy a poner:

Los tanques de la gasolina tienen un respiradero para que la gasolina pueda bajar cuando abrimos la llave correspondiente para arrancar el motor.

...aparte de mover un poco la pata de arranque de la moto hasta que se note la resistencia de la compresión...para que el pistón tape las toberas y estas no se queden en contacto directo con el aire todo el tiempo que esté sin usar la moto (Eso hay que hacerlo hasta con los motores de gasolina y los motores diesel de los generadores):

Ese respiradero...que en las motos de dos tiempos suele estar en forma de manguera que sale de la tapa de la gasolina del depósito. Manguera que luego se mete en el agujero del eje central de la horquilla delantera:

Debemos taparlo con un tapón muy práctico:

Uno de esos pivotes circulares que se usan para sujetar las baldas intercambiables de las estanterías. Los venden en las ferreterías. Los hay metálicos niquelados, dorados y hasta de plástico. Tienen un tope en la mitad de su longitud...que ni pintado para lo que queremos hacer.

A veces ocurre que esa manguera tiene una luz interior superior a los 4 milímetros: Le metemos un trocito de manguera transparente de la que viene para los aireadores de la peceras.

De esa forma:

Ni se nos evapora la gasolina por mucho tiempo que esté parada la moto. (Incluso muchos meses).

Ni se nos espesa la mezcla por aumentar la proporción de aceite con el tiempo. Evitando el engrase de la bujía y toda la parafernalia de sacarle el aceite a la cuba de la boya.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Y encima:

*Es un truco antirrobo fabuloso:*

Como la punta de la manguera con el taponcito puesto queda escondida dentro de la horquilla... Como alguien arranque la moto...al rato empieza a fallar y se le para. Aunque vea que el tanque tiene gasolina, que la llave de la gasolina está abierta, que la bujía está limpia y con chispa, etc.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 17, 2014)

*Más trucos útiles para las bicicletas eléctricas actuales:*

Este truco es muy práctico y cómodo:

Del sensor de los pedales salen tres cables:

Uno rojo.

Uno negro...

Y uno azul.

Entre el rojo y el negro tenemos 5 Voltios con los que alimentamos un 555 en Astable a 60 pulsaciones por minuto; seguido de un relé de 5 Voltios como en el caso expuesto anteriormente más arriba.

El cable azul lo cortamos y las dos puntas resultantes las unimos al contacto NO o al contacto NC del relé ( Da igual en este caso).

Desde que "Encendamos la bicicleta" ya estará sonando ese relé.

La primera vez salimos pedaleando hasta que arranque el motor.

A partir de ahí:

Cuando queramos parar ( En un semáforo, o cuando va a cruzar un peatón...por ejemplo): Simplemente "pisamos" el freno delantero o el trasero ( Da igual).

La bicicleta se para.

Y desde que soltemos el freno luego ( Semáforo en verde, peatón que ya pasó, etc.):

La bicicleta arranca sola y sale sola...

...como si fuera un coche automático.

Superpráctico, útil y más seguro todo.

...una pasada. Se los recomiendo.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 23, 2014)

*Tres "Terceras Manos" muy económicas por 90 céntimos:*

Hoy compré en un chino una pinzas gigantes que vienen como para sujetar maderas recién encoladas.

Más prácticas y económicas ( Tres por 90 céntimos )para sujetar componentes para soldarlos...¡imposible!.


----------



## DanielNR (Ago 25, 2014)

¡Hola "dearlana"! 
Sólo quiero agradecerte la gran dedicación y esfuerzo que pones en cada uno de tus mensajes. Es para mí y creo que para tod@s los miembros de este foro, un honor que formes parte del mismo. 
Es increible la cantidad de trucos y experimentos que conoces. Es tremendamente admirable. Ojalá nos sigas deleitando durante mucho tiempo. Por cierto, ¿te has planteado alguna vez publicar un libro con todos estos inventos, trucos, experimentos, ...?

¡Desde ya, tienes un 'fan' más!

¡Saludos!

DanielNR


----------



## dearlana (Ago 31, 2014)

Mil gracias DanielNR.

Lo hacía por la gente de este foro. 

No me había planteado publicar nada.

Algunas ideas son fruto de la tira de años.

Esas humildes ideas son para Forosdeelectronica.com. Ojalá que valieran tanto como para ser publicadas...que se publicaran y que el dinero fuera para toda esa gente que está trabajando altruistamente para que este foro siga siendo el mejor foro de electrónica de habla hispana.

Se lo merecen.


----------



## DanielNR (Sep 8, 2014)

> Cucarachas a raya:
> 
> 
> Lo más fulminante que he visto era una caja del tamaño de una caja de zapatos con un pasillo interior con alambres alternados a 2500 Voltios.
> ...



Se trata de un remedio sencillo y de tremenda eficacia. Se cogen 2, 3, 4, ... (las que necesiten) piñas secas de cualquier pino y se colocan en aquellos sitios donde aparezcan nuestras "amigas" (debajo del fregadero, en la bañera, la galería ...)
No sé por qué pero jamás volverán a ver cucarachas por esos lugares. Quizá desprenden un olor perjudicial para ellas. 
Saludos!


----------



## dearlana (Sep 8, 2014)

Muy buena idea esa de las piñas.

Aquí a los montes les hace falta que los limpien para evitar los incendios.

Antiguamente la gente iba al monte a por leña para hacer la comida. El monte estaba limpio y habían pocos incendios.

Cuestión de pregonar lo de las piñas por la radio y la televisión para que el beneficio sea doble ( Menos piñas en el monte y menos cucas en las viviendas).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## DanielNR (Sep 9, 2014)

> Aumentar una burrada el alcance de un mando de garaje de manera muy fácil y económica:
> 
> Alimentándolo con 24 Voltios en lugar de con 12 Voltios.
> 
> ...



¿Alguien sabe si esto mismo sucede con los mandos de llave de coche o si hay algún otro sistema que mejore su alcance?


----------



## dearlana (Sep 9, 2014)

Hola de nuevo DanielNR:

En general:

Si le subimos un poco el voltaje de alimentación a los transmisores:

La frecuencia no varía. Pero si aumenta la potencia.

Un truco de los radioaficionados de los 27 MHz. eral el de utilizar una fuente de alimentación variable para alimentar la emisora en vez de con 13,85 voltios que era lo normal, con 15 Voltios.

Se calentaba un poco la etapa final pero la potencia aumentaba mucho.

----------------------------------------------------------


Con los mandos a distancia ocurre igual. Como funcionan durante cortos pulsos: Aguantan. 

El problema es que no le cabe una segunda pila y una externa añadida por fuera, con cables soldados; se ve mal esteticamente y puede rozar con las llaves en el bolsillo y hacer cortocircuito. ( Hay que meter la pila externa dentro de un trozo de manguera transparente para proteger los polos). 

Lo ideal es que en vez de alimentarlos con 12 Voltios, lo hiciéramos con 18 Voltios. ( 2 pilas de 9 Voltios en serie ). Para estar más seguros de no cargarnos el mando.

Uno de los mandos que yo tengo para el coche trabaja con una pila normal de 9 Voltios. ( Es de 287 Mhz. y del tamaño de una caja de cigarrillos ). Con dos pilas de 9 Voltios en serie, abro la puerta del garaje incluso situándome en la parte más recóndita del mismo.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

A ver si alguien más que haya experimentado esto nos pone algo. Igual determinados mandos no aguantan este tratamiento.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Otro truco para probar, es ponerle un 7815 para meterle 3 Voltios más en lugar de los 18V o los 24V.

Los 15 Voltios seguro que los aguantan todos.


----------



## DanielNR (Sep 11, 2014)

*Líquido limpiaparabrisas casero*

Se trata de crear una solución para rellenar el depósito del limpiaparabrisas de nuestro vehículo. 

-80% de agua destilada (una garrafa de 5 litros cuesta menos de 2 euros)
-15% de limpiacristales (fijaos que no lleve agua corriente en su composición, ya que en tal caso, podría desprender restos de cal y eso no conviene para el circuito)
-5% de jabón de lavavajillas o de limpiar los platos. 

Es mucho más barato y efectivo que los que se venden en muchas tiendas.

¡Saludos!


----------



## dearlana (Sep 11, 2014)

*Base de enchufe aérea serie reductora de velocidades y más cosas:*

Se trata de una clavija de enchufe, el cable intermedio y la base aérea hembra a continuación.

De los dos cables que van de la clavija a la base de enchufe: Uno se deja intacto.

El otro cable se corta, bien al medio de la distancia entre clavija y base. O más cerca de la base o más cerca de la clavija. Según nos parezca o nos convenga.

Entre esas dos puntas resultantes del corte, intercalamos un condensador de 2,2 Microfaradios, 250 Voltios *No polarizado*


---------------------------------------

O sea: Hemos intercalado un condensador de 2,2 Microfaradios en serie entre la clavija y la base.

---------------------------------------------

Fíjense todo lo que podemos hacer con eso:

Si en la base enchufamos un ventilador: Obtendremos 3 velocidades más. ( Si el ventilador tenía tres velocidades...ahora podemos conseguir 6). 

Si en paralelo con el condensador ponemos un interruptor:

Ni siquiera tendremos que desenchufar el ventilador de la base para pasar de tres velocidades lentas a 3 velocidades rápidas ( = Las que traía el ventilador).

----------------------------------------------

Si en lugar del ventilador, enchufamos una bombilla de incandescencia: Obtendremos dos intensidades de luz, conmutables con el interruptor.

Si en lugar de bombilla de incandescencia, conectamos una LED regulable: Lo mismo: Dos intensidades de luz diferentes. Y...dependiendo del vataje de la LED: Una luz intermitente conmutable a fija.

----------------------------------------------

En muchos casos, nos servirá como resistencia serie de alto vataje y que no disipa calor; para la corriente alterna.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 13, 2014)

*Los flanes de huevo:*


Cuando se coma un flan de huevo, no tire el recipiente.

Esos recipientes resuenan de una manera especial.

Sus paredes son bastante gruesas y la base tiene forma de curva exponencial.

Estos días hice una "pita electrónica" para una moto de 6 Voltios. Con un oscilador con complementarios; de sintonía variable. Usando un PNP : BD 136 y un NPN: BC 548.

Se le corta la base al recipiente de flan de huevo y se le mete un altavoz de 8 Ohmios y 0,2 Vatios por la parte de la boca más ancha. Recubriendo las partes previamente con pegamento y dejando esperar los 15 minutos.

Después de seco todo, se hace funcionar el oscilador y se regula el potenciómetro de realimentación de 10 K...hasta que entra en resonancia el recipiente de flan de huevo.

Hay que ver cuanto aumenta la potencia de la pita cuando barremos la frecuencia de resonancia.

Suena más fuerte que una pita comercial de 6 Voltios. Y hasta el sonido es más regular y uniforme.

( Al final, se pinta todo con pintura negra ).


----------



## dearlana (Sep 14, 2014)

*Limpiador de gavetas:*

Las gavetas donde ponemos las herramientas con las que trabajamos todos los días, se suelen ir llenando de pequeños ciscos, hilillos de cables, etc.,etc.

Es una lata tener que vaciar la gaveta para luego estarle limpiando las esquinas con un pincel. En mi caso, esas gavetas están llenas de compartimentos y de subcompartimentos: Más engorroso todavia.

Los chinos venden una especie de chupones de más de un palmo de largo...para succionar el mojo e irlo repartiendo luego por sobre los pollos asados. ( Precio entre uno y dos euros. Los hay de varios colores para no mezclar los distintos mojos ).

Tienen una pera de goma casi del tamaño de un puño. Bastante fuerte y succionadora. Terminan en un tubo cónico transparente.

Sin tener que sacar ninguna herramienta de la gaveta, esos chupones sacan todos los ciscos rápidamente y sobre la marcha.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2014)

Tenía un vidrio térmico de una puerta de lavarropas    

Vidrio térmico , ummm los lavarropas funcionan hasta 90 ºC   :babear:

Y la fuente de Pyrex grande , la presté y  no volvió . . . ni volverá . . . 

Así que la lavé bien , le metí zapallo-calabaza cortada en cubos y al microondas para hacer puré  Y perfecto , _andó_ y no se rompió


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 14, 2014)

Por experiencia propia, tambien sirven los vidrios de las lamparas de calle (alumbrado publico) 











Hay unas muy similares a las de las fotos, que el formato rectangular, se cmplementa con la panza achatada, lo cual la hace una fuente ideal para el horno.. internamente son lisas, y por fuera, tienen algunas formas el vidrio, pero no molesta para nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2014)

No tengo escalera tan tan alta


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 14, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No tengo escalera tan tan alta



 y necesitas escalera? 
naaaaa, chite chite... 
con un amigo municipal, llegas sin terner que subir   ... 
ups... lo pense para dentro o en voz alta   ...


----------



## dearlana (Sep 15, 2014)

*Tubo de Kundt:*

Tantos problemas para encontrar un tubo un poco largo que fuera transparente para hacer los experimentos del alemán Kundt y miren donde estaba la solución:

Los chinos venden unos juegos de pinceles largos que vienen en...:

Un tubo transparente de unos 3 dedos de ancho  y medio metro de largo = Ideal para acoplarle altavoces por los extremos.

Lo que cuesta casi cien euros, amén de pedidos, embalajes, transporte, etc., se puede sustituir perfectamente por uno de esos tubos chinos, por unos 10 euros.

Y encima nos sobra un juego de pinceles multiformes y un portapinceles plegable que también viene dentro del tubo.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



torres.electronico dijo:


> Por experiencia propia, tambien sirven los vidrios de las lamparas de calle (alumbrado publico)
> 
> http://todosloscomo.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/CALLE_FOCO.jpg
> 
> ...



________________________________________________________________________

...cuestión de practicar el lazo vaquero...





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenía un vidrio térmico de una puerta de lavarropas
> 
> Vidrio térmico , ummm los lavarropas funcionan hasta 90 ºC   :babear:
> 
> ...



____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Tenía uno similar, de una lavadora AEG de carga lateral. Lo tenía arrimado por ahí "por si servía para algo" ( Junto con 400000 cosas más ). 

Ya se donde lo voy a meter.

El de las farolas de aquí es más antiestético todavía y "no se aguanta derecho" La parte de abajo es abombada y redondeada. Creo que los "voy a dejar tranquilos allá arriba"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Tenía uno similar, de una lavadora AEG de carga lateral. Lo tenía arrimado por ahí "por si servía para algo" ( Junto con 400000 cosas más ).
> 
> Ya se donde lo voy a meter.


 
En la alacena de la cocina  !


----------



## dearlana (Sep 16, 2014)

...Sirve para hacer bizcochones, para batir los huevos para hacer las tortillas y...








...por la noche:


















Debajo de la cama por si a las 3 o a las 4 de la mañana hay algún problema de incontinencia.







Hay que reciclar todo lo que se pueda.







¡ Como debe ser !.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 16, 2014)

que buena idea,mañana mismo voy a lo del botellero y con suerte me hago de una puerta de lavarropas


----------



## dearlana (Sep 20, 2014)

*Como clavar un alfiler de acero en los sitios más inverosímiles:*

Lo ideal es agenciarse un adaptador de taladro.

Es esa cabeza pequeña de taladro que termina en una espiga hexagonal para "que luego la coja" la cabeza del taladro grande. Como si fuera una broca.

Es porque los alfileres de acero, como tienen un diámetro de unos 0,7 milímetros, la cabeza de un taladro normal totalmente cerrada: No los coge.


----------------------------------------

Total: Que lo que interesa es tener un taladro o una cabeza de taladro o un minitaladro...que coja bien un alfiler de acero.

Lo siguiente se puede hacer de dos maneras:

Lo ideal es desarmar la cabeza y... a 5 milímetros de los extremos de las puntas troncocónicas, hacer les un corte.
(Son las tres puntas móviles que hay dentro de la cabeza del taladro y que se mueven hacia afuera cuando queremos coger una broca delgada).

Para sacarlas de la cabeza hay que presionar los resortitos que las separan. ( Son fáciles de quitar...De ponerlas  luego como estaban...ni les cuento).

Una vez con esas tres piezas delante...las limpiamos con alcohol y les marcamos a 5 milímetros de sus extremos, con un rotulador negro permanente: Una rayita.

Marcadas las rayitas: Ahí hacemos un pequeño corte con la miniradial a cada una.

De esta forma, al final, tenemos una minicabeza de taladro a la que le podemos meter un alfiler de acero cuya cabeza ( La del alfiler ) queda alojada entre las tres piezas troncocónicas.

---------------------------------------------

Otro truco consiste en usar un minitaladro con una minipiedra esmeril en forma de cilindro muy fino.

Sin desmontar las piezas anteriores...desde fuera: La hacemos las tres muescas usando la minipiedra.

El resultado es el mismo.

----------------------------------------------

Ya tenemos un minitaladro que es capaz de sujetar alfileres sin necesidad de cortarles la cabeza para que queden con la punta para afuera.

----------------------------------------------

La punta de un alfiler de acero girando a 15000 o a 20000 revoluciones por minuto en un minitaladro y presionada contra algo...por ejemplo: Una pared de cemento: Entra limpiamente ( Porque la punta se pone al rojo enseguida y descompone al cemento. Algo parecido a lo que ocurrió con las torres gemelas).

Podremos colgar cosas entre los azulejos del baño ( "Clavando" los alfileres de acero en los cruces de los azulejos ). Si luego hay que quitarlos...solo queda un punto de 0,7 milímetros de diámetro. Prácticamente imperceptible. Se puede tapar pasándole el dedo mojado en cemento.

En mi caso los uso para perforar y dejarlos como electrodos en las cortezas vegetales más duras. ( Para medir las corrientes eléctricas que producen los árboles).

Podemos "clavarlos" en las molduras de tea de las puertas, en figuras de porcelana, en jarrones de barro, en plásticos duros, en circuitos impresos de baquelita. Sin que se tuerzan; sin que se partan. 

En el caso de los plásticos duros, los alfileres se quedan fijados a ellos rígidamente. Inamovibles.

 LLega un momento en que el taladro se para por efecto de la frenada que se produce. Ese alfiler, luego: Si no es con calor...no hay quien lo mueva ni quien lo saque de ahí sin partirlo. Ni por giro ni por nada.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 25, 2014)

*Portapilas anticrisis:*

 = El blister en el que vienen las pilas, sin romper. 

Perforándolo lateralmente para meterle clips por ambos lados.

Luego se conectan en serie o en paralelo.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Otro truco es clavarle un alfiler lateralmente por debajo del envoltorio de la pila para sacarle el negativo si es cinc-carbón.

El positivo se obtiene "mordiendo" con un cortarrentes alrededor del polo positivo, de manera que le quede una muesca en la que luego ataremos un alambre de cobre de 0,5 o de 0,3.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 26, 2014)

¿como seria eso del alfiler,no hay fotos ?


----------



## dearlana (Oct 26, 2014)

Voy a intentar mandar fotos. Aunque con mi motorola W510 eso es un engorro tremendo: Algunas me salen desenfocadas a pesar de estar usando la lupa.

El alfiler se inserta entre el plástico que recubre a la capa de zinc y la capa de zinc.

Como ves: Al positivo le hice una muesca circular pinzándolo con un cortarrentes pequeño y haciendo girar la pila.

En esa muesca circular até un alambre de cobre de 0,5 milímetros sacado de un trozo del antiguo cable de teléfono.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2014)

Está bueno 

Yo soy mas bestia y las sueldo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Está bueno
> 
> Yo soy mas bestia y las sueldo



¿ Estaño o soldadura de punto ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2014)

Tengo la soldadora de puntos y también herejemente las he soldado con estaño  , Abonaré el Bono : PilumSodatiAbsolvum formulario Laka23Gastes y realizaré unos rezos


----------



## dearlana (Oct 27, 2014)

Para la soldadura de puntos utilizo una mina de lápiz y una plancha eléctrica en serie. Al "rojo blanco" derrite hasta a María Santísima.


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 28, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Para la soldadura de puntos utilizo una mina de lápiz y una plancha eléctrica en serie. Al "rojo blanco" derrite hasta a María Santísima.



Tengo un amigo Cordobé que uso la bobina del microondas para hacer su maquinola para soldar por puntos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 28, 2014)

http://foro.metalaficion.com/index.php?topic=3542.0


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2014)

Queda chico un MOT , con dos si 

Le hice una a un amigo con un transformador de elevador , al cual le quité los últimos devanados (cómo le expliqué al SSTC) _AQUI_

El cable lo hice plano y ancho estilo cinta,  tejido como "macramé" con el blindaje de unos cables de red


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 28, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> http://foro.metalaficion.com/index.php?topic=3542.0



 Terrible laburo se mando el tipo 
















Artesano total...muy, pero muy bueno  Sinceeramente, todo un `profesional ... hasta la terminacion en si... 






muy buen topico Lemur... guardandolo por que eso esta muy bueno


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 28, 2014)

y esta bien explicado ,
español como dearlana


----------



## dearlana (Dic 20, 2014)

*Dos trozos de alambre de Estaño de soldar*; sumergidos en ácido Sulfúrico diluído ( metido en un recipiente de cristal o de plástico, como puede ser un vasito de los de yogurt), o sea : "Ácido de baterías". También viene en algunos desatascadores para baños ( Leer las fórmulas de las etiquetas ) H2SO4 . H2O

Pónganla a cargar y observen que admite corrientes algo fuertes ( Por ejemplo: 1 Amperio). Aunque la podemos cargar casi con cualquier cosa. Cualquier alimentador que tengamos. Eso admite cargas rápidas de pocos segundos. ( Hacerlo en lugar ventilado o a la intemperie).

Nos devuelve la energía almacenada con bastante potencia ( Podemos encender bombillos de filamento de 1,5 Voltios y 300 miliamperios), sobrevoltándolos. ( La "batería" nos "devuelve" 2,2 Voltios).

Con dos "baterías" en serie, podremos encender Diodos LEDs blancos, poniéndoles una resistencia de 15 ohmios en serie para no acortar su vida útil. Porque estos 4,4 Voltios obtenidos sobrepasan los 3,6 Voltios requeridos por estos LEDs.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 30, 2014)

Hola a todos , la dica de hoy es como obtener "free" (sin costos) un conector para baterias de 9 Volts (las quadraditas) , tudo mui sinples para eso basta desmantelar una vieja bateria de 9 Voltios ya agotada y sacar con cariño su conector , soldar en lo lado interno dos hilos coloridos (negro y rojo) y listo  , pero !ojo! hay que canbiar los polos para acerto de la correcta polaridad  en ese conector sacado. 
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 9, 2015)

Bom dia a todos , hoy voi esplicar un metodo de como medir la tensión de junción "VD" de un diodo rectificador con un osciloscopio sin saturar su entrada vertical con la tensión reversa del diodo a sener analizado quando ese anda en lo circuito . 
La salida para esa questión es sinples con enpleyo de un resistor limitador de curriente en serie con otro diodo, asi pudemos limitar la tensión reversa tan molesta a la entrada vertical del osciloscopio a meros 0,7 Voltios lo que seguramente no satura la entrada vertical de lo osciloscopio.
Mui inportante !!OJO!! lo osciloscopio tiene que estar "Volando" o sea su tercer pino de la toma de alimentación( pino tierra) ese tiene que estar desligado y tanpoco pudemos esta hora (durante ese teste) usar qualquer otro canal vertical(dese mismo osciloscopio) porque la tierra de la punta de prueba es comum a lo tierra de todos otros canales y como esa estas conectado a lo catodo del diodo rectificador que es lo ramos postivo de la fuente no pudemos incutir en la possibilidad de cortos circuitos.
Desejo que esa dica sea util a ustedes.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 28, 2015)

*Cuidado con las pilas "Enelop".*

Son las AA recargables más potentes según la experiencia de los fotógrafos que son quienes más las usan y quienes mejor nos pueden demostrar que son las más efectivas por estar trabajando con ellas prácticamente todos los días.

Pero si los cargadores no son de última generación. Con microprocesador. Para interrumpir la carga una vez finalizada...

Y si en su lugar utilizamos cargadores anteriores en los que tenemos que estar midiendo las horas de carga...

Como se nos pase el tiempo de carga: 

Se les producen micropuentes internos con el correspondiente cortocircuito y con todo el amperaje que dan estas pilas.

Resultado: Explotan como cohetes.

Amén si hemos utilizado por error un cargador para pilas de Ni-Cd en lugar de uno para Ni-Mh.

En mi caso: Las puse a cargar al mediodía y como necesitaban 12 horas y se me pasó el tiempo: A las 4 de la mañana me desperté pensando que habían tirado una bomba en casa. 
( Era la batería de un taladro, de 14,4 Voltios = Explosión múltiple. Hasta la carcasa se reventó).

Lanzan una carbonilla y un humo negro en un par de metros a la redonda, que me arruinó toda la mesa del escritorio que tengo al lado de la cama. 

Y encima: 

La carbonilla esa no sale de los papeles. Cuando la vamos a limpiar, más se tiznan. Idem las mantas.

Y lo gases que sueltan de metales pesados deben de ser maravillosos para respirarlos en el dromitorio a las 4 de la mañana.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 20, 2015)

No tire los blisters (...o blísteres ) en los que vienen los ratones

Esos blisters son el mejor cubrepolvo que va a proteger a los ratones.

Son perfectos; a la medida de los ratones.

Es lo mismo que ocurre con las cajas en las que vienen los teclados.

Ambas cosas permanecen siempre como nuevas si les ponemos el blister o la caja encima cuando terminamos de trabajar.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 31, 2015)

*Dos ratones en vez de uno:*

*Se trata de enchufarle dos ratones a la Pc.*

De esa forma se consiguen repeticiones de secuencias que de otra forma son muy difíciles de realizar.

Por ejemplo:

Uno de los ratones se posiciona en un lugar exacto de la barra de la reproducción de un vídeo.

El otro ratón se posiciona en el Pause o en el Play.

Sin mover los ratones: Se pulsan alternativamente:

Se consiguen repeticiones exactas una y mil veces. ( Para estudiar la pronunciación de palabras, para observar algo exacto muchas veces, etc.).

----------------------------------------------

Se pueden utilizar dos bases USB o bien un HUB para esos dos ratones.

Si es un portátil se puede aprovechar su Touch-Pad + un ratón externo.

Funciona en todos los casos.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 1, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> *Dos ratones en vez de uno:*
> 
> *Se trata de enchufarle dos ratones a la Pc.*
> 
> ...


Eso significa que nunca has usado dos ratones, porque no va así. Solo hay un puntero y se mueve el movimiento relativo de cada ratón.
Osea, moviendo el ratón 1 lo pones el el punto A y el puntero está en A. Si mueves cualquiera de los dos ratones para moverlo a B el puntero está en B, ya no está en A.


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 1, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Eso significa que nunca has usado dos ratones, porque no va así. Solo hay un puntero y se mueve el movimiento relativo de cada ratón.
> Osea, moviendo el ratón 1 lo pones el el punto A y el puntero está en A. Si mueves cualquiera de los dos ratones para moverlo a B el puntero está en B, ya no está en A.




 ahora que re leo atentamente, tenes razon


----------



## wayzoken (Abr 1, 2015)

Lo testie y es verdad sólo se controla el puntero por ves


----------



## papirrin (Abr 1, 2015)

http://www.google.com.mx/url?sa=t&s...LPh5yp3eK0ekhWVmQ&sig2=hsiwkpZt3rQDKET_asN8hA


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 1, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> http://www.google.com.mx/url?sa=t&s...LPh5yp3eK0ekhWVmQ&sig2=hsiwkpZt3rQDKET_asN8hA



 in te re san te 
Me sigo sorprendiendo sobre el tema... valido para pad?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 2, 2015)

Es interesante ese soft, no lo conocía. Eso si 20€ me parece un poco exagerado


----------



## dearlana (Abr 2, 2015)

*Eso significa que nunca has usado dos ratones, porque no va así. Solo hay un puntero y se mueve el movimiento relativo de cada ratón...*

Si he usado los dos ratones. No tendría sentido si nó, poner ese tema aquí:



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Se trata de lo siguiente y pongo un ejemplo:

Un portátil (Toshiba  en mi caso ).

Un hub de 7 entradas. ( Comprado en el chino por cuatro perras. Nada de 20 euros).

Un ratón (Chino = 5 euros más o menos).

Utilidad y finalidad y *sí funciona*:

Por ejemplo:

Estás viendo un vídeo de pronunciación inglesa y quieres ver y oír a la misma señora diciendo exactamente lo mismo desde el segundo 23 del vídeo.

Y quieres hacer eso...50 veces...

--------------------

Ojo con lo que viene  ahora ( No hacen falta programas especiales ni aplicaciones ni nada de nada). (Es un experimento mío. Como muchos otros. No está copiado ni imitado de otro lado):

----------------------

Claro que desde que pulses uno de los ratones *o lo muevas...*será ese el que entre en juego preferencial...

Pero como el tema que a mi me interesa es que la frase de la señora arranque donde yo quiero. Sin tener que "ir a buscar ese mismo punto de arranque exacto" una y otra vez. Porque sería una tarea muy ardua y muy difícil de conseguir ( Inténtenlo para que se convenzan).

Como juego con los dos ratones:

Me baso en lo siguiente:

Busco con el touch-pad del Toshiba el punto exacto del cursor que se va moviendo en el vídeo. Cuando pase por el segundo que me interesa...pulso el botón izquierdo del touch-pad.

El touch-pad no lo vuelvo a tocar. No lo desplazo ahora.

Pero el botón izquierdo del touch-pad si que lo voy a tocar luego.

Porque cada vez que lo pulse: Será una acción preferente y el cursor se va a ir hacia las coordenadas que tenía el touch-pad (Las que yo quiero. Las del inicio exacto de la frase).

----------------------

Y ahora entra el ratón externo. El conectado al hub:

Ese lo muevo hacia donde me interesa ahora:

Pongo el cursor sobre el Pausa-Play por ejemplo. Y también pulso el botón izquierdo del ratón externo, en este caso.

-----------------------------------------

Ahora se que:

Sin mover ese ratón para nada ( Las coordenadas se quedaron en la posición que me interesaba esta vez)...

Desde que pulse el botón izquierdo del ratón externo...

Se me va a ir hacia esas coordenadas porque va a ser la acción preferente.


----------------------------------------

Como no he movido para nada ninguno de los dos ratones:

Cuando pulse el botón izquierdo del touch-pad: Va a realizar esa acción.

Cuando pulse el botón izquierdo del ratón: Va a realizar esa segunda acción ( La de las coordenadas del ratón externo ).

Siempre...siempre...siempre...sin mover ni un milímetro ninguno de los dos cursores. Ni el del touch-pad ni el del ratón. Me comporto como si los hubiera clavado en la mesa.

Esa es la utilidad. Lo que yo he encontrado. Lo que me ha servido.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Andar con dos cursores bailando para un lado y para otro requerirá de un programa que vaya mezclando alternativamente las dos señales. 

Ahora que he visto lo que han puesto, sería una manera de ir más rápido haciendo todo. También sería una idea muy práctica.

----------------------------

Pero no es lo yo he hecho y lo que he querido que también les sirva a ustedes.


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 2, 2015)

... me quedo con la app de jorge


----------



## dearlana (Abr 4, 2015)

Continúo con el último experimento:

El touch-pad es mucho mejor que un ratón normal, para el fin propuesto.

Porque:

Una vez que almacena las coordenadas: Podemos pulsar su botón izquierdo todo lo que queramos sin que las mismas resulten afectadas lo más mínimo. Debido a que no tocamos la superficie del touch-pad para nada.

Si eso lo intentamos hacer con un ratón normal:

Desde que pulsemos el botón izquierdo el ratón se mueve y se desplazan las coordenadas.

Conclusión: Mucho mejor con el touch-pad. Es el touch-pad el que se debe posicionar primero en la línea de reproducción del vídeo. 

Al ser el ratón externo el que está situado sobre el Play-Pause: Eso corresponde a un área o superficie mucho más amplia que la línea de reproducción: No le afectan tanto los micromovimientos al pulsar el botón izquierdo.

-------------------------------

Remedio si no tenemos portátil:

Panel de Control/Mouse...poner la velocidad del puntero al mínimo para que no le afecten los micromovimientos al pulsar el botón izquierdo.


----------



## dearlana (May 3, 2015)

Esto lo encontré en Youtube y cuesta creer lo del Tangram chino.

Parece un invento imposible y sin embargo ocurre. (Me refiero a las primeras imágenes):








*Tapas de cremas y otras cosas: Son tuercas de presión manuales:*

Las tapas de plástico pequeñas; que normalmente van a parar a la basura: 

Son muy útiles a la hora de usarlas como tuercas de presión (Porque la rosca no suele coincidir nunca) debido a que son gruesas exteriormente y eso permite "forzarlas" a entrar en la rosca de los tornillos.

Todo lo que sean tapas pequeñas de tubos de cremas, de recipientes de medicamentos de pequeño tamaño, las de los tubos de pegamento de cianocrilato que se han secado...hasta las de pastas dentífricas: Valen perfectamente para  lo que estamos comentando.

Merece la pena ir guardándolas en un recipiente de yogur o en cualquier vaso plástico ( Si es de los transparentes, mejor) para cuando sean necesarias.

------------------------

Recortándolas con un cuchillo ( Mejor si es con uno de esos cuchillos italianos planos, de acero inoxidable. Los que tienen grabada la palabra INOX o unos de la marca Caimano) dan lugar a unas arandelas separadoras aislantes " a medida " y de coste cero.


----------



## dearlana (May 30, 2015)

*No tire las garrafas de agua vacías de plástico transparente:*

Más utilidades:

-- 1) Recortándolas horizontalmente a 3 centímetros de la base = Una bandeja transparente para poner debajo de las macetas.

-- 2) Recortándolas por la mitad =  Un embudo transparente que: Si la botella era de 5 litros y tapa estrecha: Sirve para ponerle gasolina a la moto, al motocultor, al motor del generador eléctrico, etc.

-- 3) Recortándolas longitudinalmente por la mitad =  Una bandeja alta horizontal transparente para recoger el aceite usado cuando se lo cambiamos a la moto.

-- 4) La parte de la que sobró en el primer uso de arriba ( Nº 1 ):   Puesta invertida y apoyada sobre un portamacetas metálico =  Una magnifica maceta transparente en la que podemos ver cuando es necesario regar de nuevo la planta ( Se ve como el "nivel freático" del último riego va bajando con el paso de los días ).

A la tapa le hacemos un agujero de un centímetro y medio de diámetro para que el agua sobrante caiga sobre la bandeja del Nº 1 ( Así se puede volver a reciclar esa agua sobrante. Que además contiene sales minerales disueltas después de haber pasado la primera vez por tierra de la "maceta".



----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Su garrafa de agua se le cayó al suelo y quedó con una abolladura "hacia adentro" que no hay manera de sacarla:*

Lo mejor sería que tirase usted esa garrafa aunque sea recién comprada y esté llena. ( Por aquello de las *Dioxinas cancerígenas* [ = Uno de los mayores venenos conocidos ) que produce el plástico al doblarse y que pasan al flamante agua recién comprada].

Pero por si no se decide a eso:

Cuando aún esté la garrafa llena hasta arriba: Coloque su boca sobre la boca de la botella destapada y sople.

Si la botella solo está media llena de agua o casi vacía: Será muy difícil que la abolladura "salte hacia afuera".


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 9, 2015)

Hola a todos , imaginen que nesecitan linpiar una area relena de limalla de hierro , pois bien creo que la premera idea es hacer lo uso de un imãn para atrair toda la limalla de hierro , pero ??  y despues como limpiar facilmente lo imãn todo releno con esa limalla ??.
Bueno , la dica de hoy es colocar lo imãn dentro de un saco plastico o mismo de papel , aproximar lo saco plastico o de papel a la limalla de hierro , donde esa si queda colgada externamente a lo saco por meo de la atración magnectica del imãn. Con cuidado retiramos lo imãn y ao mismo tienpo invertendo lo sentido del saco ao avesso.
 Asi sacamos lo imañ totalmente limpio y toda limalla de hierro haora estas en lo fundo de lo saco invertido , listo a sener atirado a la basura..
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 9, 2015)

Un electroimán quizás también sea buena idea. La bobina de un contactor o relé viejo puede valer.


----------



## 7s7 (Jun 16, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> *Los flanes de huevo:*
> 
> 
> Cuando se coma un flan de huevo, no tire el recipiente.
> ...


Mas bien será porque limita el cortocircuito aéreo entre la cara delantera y la trasera del altavoz, si lo que llamas pita es un altavoz. Aquí esos recipientes como mucho secciones de paraboloides de revolución.



Presento mi plafón de bajo coste o luz Victoria porque tras pelearme con la mujer por pretender poner ese engendro en el techo de la cocina sin ser refrendado por la influyente opinión de la portera, me salí con la mía gracias a la opiníon del resto de la familia que decía que lucía mucho mas que el viejo plafón de tubo fluorescente y que se encendía mucho mas rápido.

Como adivinarán se trata de una sartén de las baratas de aluminio, un led de 30 vatios, un driver de 20 y el fondo de un bote de cristal por el polvo.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 26, 2015)

7s7 dijo:


> Mas bien será porque limita el cortocircuito aéreo entre la cara delantera y la trasera del altavoz, si lo que llamas pita es un altavoz. Aquí esos recipientes como mucho secciones de paraboloides de revolución.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-----------------------------

Quedó perfecto. Cualquiera diría que eso e una sartén. Muy buen invento, si señor. ...y económico.



---------------------------------------------------------------

Hoy quería instalar una luz automática detrás de la mirilla de la puerta; que se encendiese durante un tiempo al pulsar el timbre.

Comoquiera que no quería estar dando martillazos clavando grapas en el marco de la puerta y en la puerta; por la noche, para sujetar los cables a la puerta de madera. Lo hice de la siguiente manera:

Con un minidisco de amolar, del tipo que vienen en los juegos Dremel: Le hice un pequeño surco longitudinal a la pinza de unos alicates normales. De manera que poniéndole un alfiler, quedase sujeto con un centímetro de la punta hacia afuera.

De esa forma y girando los alicates 180 grados a izquierda y derecha varias veces, a la vez que se presiona la punta del alfiler contra la madera: Conseguimos clavar un centímetro madera adentro cuantos alfileres queramos y sin dar martillazos y sin hacer el menor ruido.

Luego: Al cable doble paralelo se le hace una pequeña incisión por el medio - sin separar los laterales -.

Así se forma un "ojal" que se mete a presión por la cabeza del alfiler. El cable queda sujeto en ese punto.

-----

Con estos trucos podríamos montar una alarma completa por toda la casa usando cable de teléfono. Sin estropear nada, ni los marcos, ni las puertas, ni las ventanas, ni las paredes. 

Sin dar un martillazo y sin hacer ruido ninguno ( Podríamos hacer el trabajo a las 11 de la noche, por ejemplo. Sin molestar a los vecinos).


----------



## dearlana (Ago 6, 2015)

Se trata simplemente de ponerle un elástico ( Dándole varias vueltas ) alrededor de unos alicates ( Por la parte por donde se cogen con las manos ):

Aparte de que luego eso nos puede servir de "Tercera Mano" para cuando vayamos a soldar algo y queramos que lo que vayamos a soldar "se esté quieto"...

Estos alicates con esa goma que impide que sean abiertos, también sirven para quedarse "agarrados" a las cosas.

Cuando queramos desprender un componente especialmente difícil de desoldar ( Por ejemplo: Un transformador de Frecuencia Intermedia, un potenciómetro de ajuste, la base de un conector de varios pines, etc.).:

Poniendo el circuito impreso con las pistas hacia arriba, "agarramos" al componente en cuestión, por la parte de abajo, con los alicates que tienen la goma: Especie de "Alicates Perro".

Debido al peso de estos alicates...se quedan tirando hacia abajo del "Componente Presa". Es como si tuviésemos una tercera mano, insensible al calor; que está haciéndonos el trabajo de tirar del componente hacia abajo, de forma continua.

Ahora basta con pasar la punta caliente del soldador de forma alternativa por los siguientes puntos soldados o incluso "cruzando" horizontalmente dicha punta para que "abarque" varios puntos de soldadura a la vez.

Resultado: El componente va siendo sacado "poco a poco" por los "Alicates Perro".

Con la práctica iremos aprendiendo que si durante el calentamiento, inclinamos para un lado y para otro el circuito impreso: El componente sale mucho más rápìdo.

---------------------

De esta forma sacamos en pocos segundos lo que de otra manera supone estar con el desoldador punto a punto, el palanqueamiento posterior, etc.


----------



## tgeek87 (Ago 31, 2015)

Eso es bueno para una emergencia. pero si la falla que genero ese corto continua, y se deja mucho tiempo ese acomple de aluminio o cualquier elemento que transmita la corriente, puede pasar ese fusible y dañar directamente a los componentes quemando algunas resistencias o condensadores del aparato mas cercano a ese circuito.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 22, 2015)

*Otro truco contra los adhesivos pringosos:*
 Esos...los que no hay Dios que los quite: Le quitamos la etiqueta adhesiva a un recipiente de plástico, de cristal, etc. para reciclarlo o utilizarlo para otra cosa. ( Muchas veces se nos quedan las tiras y restos de papel aún pegadas a la botella ). Y resulta que ni el alcohol, ni la cetona, ni el agua las elimina. -------------------------------- No tire los palos de los polos. Porque: Resulta que suelen estar hechos de unas maderas ultrarresistentes ( Sobre todo los palos de los polos de marcas de calidad ). --------------------- Con una escofina aplane uno de lo extremos de eso polos ( La parte curvada déjela plana ). A continuación: Con una lima pequeña para hierro, afile esa parte plana hasta que quede afilada. - Ya se ha construido usted una mini espátula de madera que no raya las cosas que limpie - Ahora vaya pasando esa espátula por la superficie que quiere que el papel y los restos de pegamento pringoso vayan saliendo ( Como si estuviese sacando virutas de madera con un formón ). Al final queda una película muy fina de pegamento que sale fácilmente con una goma de borrar e incluso con una servilleta mojada en alcohol ( o en agua, si es una superficie plástica ).  
Luego pase una servilleta seca frotando fuertemente y verá deja la botella o lo que sea...queda flamante.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 30, 2015)

*No tire los palos de los polos que son más estrechos en el centro y más anchos y redondeados por los extremos:*

Una vez más, son útiles.

Por la tremenda resistencia que tienen:


Trabados en los bordes de los armarios y de las estanterías son excelentes colgadores de bolsas con cosas ( Bombillas, circuitos para reciclar componentes, etc. ).

( Ejemplo: Puestos de plano bajo una pila de libros y " asomando la mitad hacia afuera " =

 Colgador magnífico que impide que la bolsa se destrabe y caiga. Debido a esa forma tan especial que tienen ).


----------



## dearlana (Oct 7, 2015)

*Uno de los mejores trucos para sacar y reciclar los componentes de placas de circuito impreso:*

Guantes de goma y tela en la mano izquierda con la que sujetaremos una aguja de tamaño grande ( De unos 10 centímetros. Las venden en las tiendas de corsetería ).

Esa punta se puede introducir entre las patillas y el circuito impreso, incluso en las resistencias miniaturas.

Tiramos con ella hacia afuera para sacar una de las patillas, al tiempo que derretimos la soldadura por la parte posterior.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Eso permite una velocidad de sacado inigualable. 

Si hubiera un concurso local de forosdeelectronica para ver quien saque más componentes sanos en el menor tiempo, les aseguro que este truco es muy difícil de superar por su rapidez y eficacia.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 29, 2015)

*De nuevo con los palillos de los polos rebajados en un extremo y afilados:*

*Algunos de esos palillos ( Los de los polos de calidad ) son de madera de Haya ( = fuertisíma ).

Cuando queremos separar las carcasas pegadas de los móviles para desarmarlos ( Ejemplo: Para cambiar el Flex a un Motorola W510 )...ese truco es inmejorable para no rayar nada la superficie externa del móvil...ni la interna.*


----------



## asherar (Oct 29, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> *De nuevo con los palillos de los polos rebajados en un extremo y afilados:*
> 
> *Algunos de esos palillos ( Los de los polos de calidad ) son de madera de Haya ( = fuertisíma ).
> 
> Cuando queremos separar las carcasas pegadas de los móviles para desarmarlos ( Ejemplo: Para cambiar el Flex a un Motorola W510 )...ese truco es inmejorable para no rayar nada la superficie externa del móvil...ni la interna.*



Saludos dearlana.
Disculpa mi ignorancia, será una terminología regional, pero no comprendo a qué le llamas "polos".


----------



## Scooter (Oct 30, 2015)

Polo: Helado de hielo con un palo de madera, no va en un cucurucho de barquillo ni en un vaso


----------



## Scooter (Oct 30, 2015)

Perdón por poner otro post. Tapatalk no me deja pegar la foto editando el anterior.


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 30, 2015)

asherar dijo:


> Saludos dearlana.
> Disculpa mi ignorancia, será una terminología regional, pero no comprendo a qué le llamas "polos".



Jeje, yo tampoco sabía a que se refería...



Scooter dijo:


> Polo: Helado de hielo con un palo de madera, no va en un cucurucho de barquillo ni en un vaso



Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh... ahora sí, palito de helado .


----------



## papirrin (Oct 30, 2015)

Acá se llaman paletas de hielo, yo en un principio creí que se refería a los palos que se usan en el polo (deporte que se juega en caballo)


----------



## dearlana (Nov 3, 2015)

Hola asherar. Vi tu pregunta ahora.

Los polos son los helados de menor tamaño y que tienen un palo plano de madera para sostenerlos con la mano para darle los lametazos o mordiscos correspondientes. Aunque ya vi que las demás respuestas fueron perfectas.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Aprovecho para poner otro uso inestimable de los palos de los polos: *

-- Cuando hemos tenido que sacar un tornillo roscado en un taco plástico de la pared o cuando debido a la flexibilidad de la misma, el taco plástico se nos da la vuelta o se nos rueda:

Cortar un palo de polo a lo largo. Hay un cuchillo de acero inoxidable muy popular y muy útil para ello; por tener su superficie y grosor uniformes: Lo he visto mucho con la marca " Caimano" aunque hay otras marcas con la misma forma ( Los mangos son de plástico. Suelen ser blancos los de Caimano ).

Según nos permita el hueco entre el taco plástico y la pared: Cortaremos el palo del polo más ancho o menos ancho.

A continuación clavaremos ese palo o varios alrededor, por esas rendijas entre el taco y la pared.

Al enroscar de nuevo el tornillo, este se encargará de ensanchar el taco otra vez. Ahora de manera segura y fuerte.

Eso vale también para los clavos de los cuadros que se "menean": Palo de polo y vuelta a clavar.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 22, 2015)

Para limpiar los teclados y las esquinas de las gavetas de las herramientas no hay nada como los compresores centrífugos que vienen para inflar las estructuras de goma típicas de las ferias ( Solo valen unos 7 euros ).

El truco está en ponerles un calcetín a la salida.


¡ Esas bombas chupan hasta a María Santísima !.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 5, 2015)

Esto: Más que inventos son reflexiones Matemáticas de toda la vida ( Que también afectan a los cálculos electrónicos ):

El Cero.

y

*El Infinito.*

*"Infinitos infinitésimos por muy pequeños que sean son igual a Infinito".*

*"El Cero Absoluto no existe".*

*"Cualquier número elevado a cero, igual a uno...no se lo creen ni ellos".*

*Todo cálculo implica un rango necesario adscrito. *( Por ejemplo: En las calculadoras científicas, en los cálculos internos, suele estar limitado a 10 dígitos ).


----------



## analogico (Dic 5, 2015)

en las casio baratas    son 12 digitos
y el elevado es igual a uno calza con otros calculos matematicos que ahora no recuerdo


----------



## dearlana (Dic 6, 2015)

Hola analógico.

Internamente trabajan con 10 dígitos solamente, las científicas.

Yo tengo una Casio FX702P y una Casio 850P en las que puedes escribir un número de 30 cifras si quieres. Pero luego: Al comprobar los resultados; te das cuenta que solo cogió las 10 primeras.
-----------------------------------------
Lo de X elevado a cero es igual a uno es por convenio. Pero no refleja la realidad. Es para que luego puedan coincidir otros cálculos.
-----------------------------------------
Hay no científicas que trabajan con 12 dígitos, con 14 dígitos y con 16 dígitos.

También tengo una Casio no científica que trabaja con 16 dígitos. Esa sí utiliza los 16 dígitos internamente. Por ejemplo: El número Pi lo puedes trabajar como = 3,141592653589793

Eso no lo hace ninguna otra calculadora física manejable que yo conozca.

Sí existe un programa: speedcrunch que puede trabajar con números de 50 dígitos en nuestra Pc. 

---------------------------------

Como curiosidad te comento que he visto muchas ferreterías que trabajan con 3 decimales en vez de dos.

Luego, en la factura notas algo raro.

Por ejemplo: Lo que crees que vale 0,02 euros, lo tienen registrado como 0,028 euros ( Con 8 décimas de céntimo más ).

A la hora de comprar cantidades: Ejemplo: 100 unidades (100 tornillos, 100 clavos, 100 tuercas...): lo que deberían haber sido 0,02 X 100 = 2 euros. Aparecen como 2,8 euros ( = Casi 3 euros. Casi la mitad más de lo que esperabas ).

Los bancos también trabajan con más decimales. Luego: Al final; sus números siempre aparecen un poco más altos. Acabas pagando más.


----------



## analogico (Dic 6, 2015)

hola



dearlana dijo:


> Hola analógico.
> 
> Internamente trabajan con 10 dígitos solamente, las científicas.
> .


acabo de revisar elmanual y estaba confundido
 si tienes razon son 10 digitos pero* Las operaciones internas usan una mantisa de 15 
dígitos*

me confundi de calculadora


dearlana dijo:


> Yo tengo una Casio FX702P y una Casio 850P en las que puedes escribir un número de 30 cifras si quieres. Pero luego: Al comprobar los resultados; te das cuenta que solo cogió las 10 primeras.


.
 tengo la fx31 y esa solo llega hasta 8 digitos


----------



## dearlana (Dic 7, 2015)

En los resultados redondean el dígito número 10 por exceso. Eso es lo que observo yo.

Mejor que el speedcrunch no he encontrado nada.

Soy fanático del Pi. Ando por las 100 cifras decimales mentalmente de memoria como ejercicio anti Alzheimer.


----------



## analogico (Dic 8, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> En los resultados redondean el dígito número 10 por exceso. Eso es lo que observo yo.


se me ocurrio en la casio 82

(1/3)-0,3333333333

y el resultdo es 3.33x10^-10 o 0,000000000333


----------



## dearlana (Dic 10, 2015)

Buenísima ocurrencia esa.

Lo acabo de hacer con una fx-100D que tengo por aquí y me sale lo mismo que con la 82.

-------------------

Voy a hacerlo con Pi - 3,141592653... a ver si sin el redondeo a 4 del noveno decimal...  luego aparecen al menos dos decimales más...expresados en forma de potencia de 10 con exponente negativo.

Sale 6 X 10 elevado a -10 = 0,000 000 000 6 y debería de haber salido 4,2 X 10 elevado a menos 10

Internamente, parece que no trabajan con Pi = 3,14159265358.

---------------------------

En las calculadoras que no son Casio. Ejemplo: Las calculadoras chinas como Kenko, es más fácil sacarles los errores.

En esas calculadoras no está la tecla *.,,,* . Normalmente ( Igual en algunas otras ya han copiado totalmente a las Casio ).

Para meterles los grados minutos y segundos hay que hacerlo con la tecla "punto" y siempre respetando dos cifras para los minutos y para los segundos ( Ejemplo: 25 grados 30 minutos 30 segundos hay que pulsar: 25 "punto" 30 "punto" 30 "punto"). ( 25 grados  3 minutos y 30 segundos serían: 25 punto 03 punto 30 punto ).

Si calculamos el seno de eso y luego invertimos totalmente la operación: Ya no coinciden exactamente los segundos. Eso no ocurre con las Casio.

--------------------

Aún así, según qué Casio... he conseguido "volverlas locas" trabajando con indeterminados en un caso concreto y con una calculadora Casio concreta.

Al no poder dar el resultado exacto y al solicitarle más decimales internos, se queda con una expresión numérica dinámica trabajando a toda pastilla. Como si la calculadora se hubiese transformado en un cronómetro que no para.

Eso ocurre con la Casio Mini que trabaja con 6 decimales internos más.


----------



## analogico (Dic 10, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> Buenísima ocurrencia esa.
> 
> Lo acabo de hacer con una fx-100D que tengo por aquí y me sale lo mismo que con la 82.
> 
> ...


en una casio9600 
 π =3.141592654
y  π -3.141592654= -4.102x10^-10

y en (1/3)-0.333333.. da 3.3333^-11
hay estan los 15 digitos que decia


curiosamente las calculadoras de este tipo no bajan de precio 
siendo que por menos de 1/2 del precio tienes una tablet android con la ti86 de app


----------



## Scooter (Dic 11, 2015)

Por el mismo precio pones la ti89 de aplicación.


----------



## asherar (Dic 11, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> Esto: Más que inventos son reflexiones Matemáticas de toda la vida ( Que también afectan a los cálculos electrónicos ):
> 
> El Cero.
> 
> ...




No es cierto que:



dearlana dijo:


> -----------------------------------------
> Lo de X elevado a cero es igual a uno es por convenio. Pero no refleja  la realidad. Es para que luego puedan coincidir otros cálculos.
> -----------------------------------------



Sorry pero eso último se puede demostrar: 

Con a = cualquiera y n = cualquiera (al menos cuando son números y se pueden hacer las cuentas): 

(a^n) = X 

X / X = 1 

y trabajando con los exponentes: 

a^0 = a^(n-n) = (a^n) / (a^n)  = 1

Ejemplo con a = 2

2^3 = 8

(2^3) / (2^3) = 8/8 = 1

Y también: 

(2^3) / (2^3) = 2^(3-3) = 2^0 = 1

Feliz Navidad !


----------



## palurdo (Dic 11, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> *"Infinitos infinitésimos por muy pequeños que sean son igual a Infinito".*



Tomamos un triángulo, cada lado de los tres lo dividimos en tres segmentos, y usamos el segmento central de cada lado para construir otro triángulo, hacemos lo mismo con cada nuevo segmento, dividirlo en tres partes y hacer crecer un triángulo en la del centro, y así hasta el infinito.







Esa figura tiene perimetro infinito ya que si se sigue su trayectoria siempre va a haber cambio de rumbo cada vez más pequeños por lo que es imposible recorrerla en tiempo finito llegando al punto de partida. Ahora bien, el interior de dicha figura ocupa una superficie del plano claramente definida y acotada, por lo que la figura tiene una superficie finita. Eso es porque el perímetro se construye sumando una serie de elementos que van disminuyendo inversamente proporcional, y esa serie es divergente, o converge a infinito, sin embargo el área es una serie de infinitesimales cuadráticos inversos, cuya suma si converge y es finita.

Otra paradoja infinita, que no es tal paradoja si se piensa un poco. Tenemos un cuadrado de lado 1, cojemos un cuarto del cuadrado y le damos la vuelta hacia dentro. El lado escalonado mide 2. Repetimos el proceso en el escalonado infinitamente. Dicho lado sigue midiendo 2, pero superpone a la diagonal del cuadrado, que como sabemos mide raíz de dos por por pitagoras. La diferencia entre la diagonal y la escalera infinita es que la diagonal es derivable y la escalera no lo es ya que aunque desde lejos vemos que el promedio de la escalera tiene la pendiente de la diagonal, podemos cojer cualquier punto y para dicho punto no podemos conocer su pendiente (todo punto de la escalera es la esquína de un escalón infinitesimal).


----------



## Scooter (Dic 12, 2015)

La suma de infinitos términos no siempre es infinita. No tengo nada claro que lo del triángulo sea infinito.


----------



## asherar (Dic 12, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> La suma de infinitos términos no siempre es infinita. No tengo nada claro que lo del triángulo sea infinito.



Si es sobre lo de la hipotenusa, dice que divide los lados "escalonados" primero por 2, luego por 4, ... , 
así hasta infinito. 
Es una paradoja muy famosa.

Si es sobre el triángulo que se le transforman los lados, es un "copo de Coch", buscá "fractal" o "dimensión fractal".

Si querés viajar al infinito hacé click aquí abajo:
File:Kochsim.gif - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## dearlana (Dic 12, 2015)

Por límites cuando se tiende a cero también parecen estar claras las cosas.

Pero sigo viendo la contradicción.

Si "El Infinito" es un número que contiene ceros alternados pero contiene también cifras distintas de cero que no tienen fin...por muy pequeñas que sean esas cifras...si no tienen fin = Van a dar un nuevo número infinito que tampoco tendrá fin.

Lo anterior lo observo más desde un punto de vista físico.

-----------------------------

Matematicamente ( Por métodos matemáticos ) recuerdo haber encontrado demostraciones en las que se llegaba a la conclusión de que 1 era igual a 2.


-----------------------------

Por cierto: Hace poco saqué de un libro la pregunta siguiente y es muy probable que alguien haya protestado porque ya no está. O puse la pregunta donde no debía o por lo que fuera.

Les paso la solución que viene en el mismo libro para la gente a la que le haya quedado la curiosidad:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 12, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> -----------------------------
> 
> Matematicamente ( Por métodos matemáticos ) recuerdo haber encontrado demostraciones en las que se llegaba a la conclusión de que 1 era igual a 2.
> 
> ...


si de eso estoy seguro, mi ex empleador don cangrejo y su contador 
me pagaban 1 y demostraban que era 2 
no se cuentas hacían que al final me descontaban todo el aguinaldo  
luego del aguinaldo yo trabajaba un mes y medio gratis gracias a esos cálculos
comparaba mi recibo con otros empleados de otras fabricas y a ellos no les descontaban nada
l


----------



## dearlana (Dic 17, 2015)

Sé de casos de ferreterías y similares que al precio de costo le cargan el 30% para obtener y aplicar el precio de venta.

Por ejemplo:

Un aparato que les cuesta 140 euros.

Le aplican el 30% y le ponen un Precio de Venta al Público de: 140 + 30% = 182 euros.

Pasa tiempo por medio.

Luego les llega un amigo íntimo a comprar ese aparato y "le descuentan un 25% del P.V.P. ...para ganar algo" = 182 - 25% de 182  = Se lo venden a 136 euros con 50 céntimos.

( No solo no han ganado nada vendiendo el aparato, sino que han vendido el aparato más barato que lo que les costó ) . ( Perdieron 3 euros y medio ).


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Físicamente hablando:*

Si el Infinito no tiene fin  de lo inmenso que es (" No acaba nunca "..." Sigue y sigue sin parar nunca " " Si fuese un número = Nunca se terminarían sus cifras ". Por Ejemplo: El Universo parece serlo. Aparenta no tener fin . Ni tiene porqué tenerlo.

Y un infinitésimo es tan pequeño como queramos ( Vamos a compararlo con una mota de polvo )...sería un ente físico que para existir como tal, tendrá un componente material mínimo. Si nó : Sería: "La nada" "El Vacío Perfecto". "No existiría". " No sería una mota de polvo ". 

Si tenemos un número infinito de motas de polvo, un número tan grande de ellas, que no tiene fin...

¿ A qué darán lugar tantas motas de polvo que nunca se terminan de contar de tantas que son ? ¿ por muy pequeñas motas de polvo que sean ?...

=

A un nuevo Infinito ( Imagínense una montaña grandísima hecha con tantas motas de polvo...que forzosamente...tampoco su altura tendrá fin ) = A una dimensión tan grande que tampoco tendrá fin.

...

Infinito X algo material por muy ínfimo que sea = Infinito.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por otro lado:

Si el cero representa a la nada de algo: 

Ejemplo: Cero naranjas son ninguna naranja. No se ve una naranja por ningún lado. No hay naranjas.

...


Cualquier número elevado a cero es cualquier número elevado a la nada. No está elevado a nada...

Luego: Es el mismo número ( Porque no se le ha alterado nada, no se le ha aplicado ningún operador en este caso ).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 17, 2015)

en esas cosas los argentinos comerciantes creo que les ganan


----------



## dearlana (Dic 17, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en esas cosas los argentinos comerciantes creo que les ganan


-----------------

 ...y aquí,  los indues también les ganan :

Porque al lado del precio de venta al público le ponen el precio real de costo, sustituyendo los números de ese precio por letras mayúsculas que el cliente no entiende.

Cuando el cliente les pide un descuento, ellos miran el precio del producto y están viendo cuanto les costó.

Como sea el primer cliente de la mañana, le intentan vender el producto como sea...aunque solo ganen pocos céntimos. Son muy supersticiosos en ese sentido:

Si el primer cliente no compra...el resto de la mañana les va a ir mal.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 2, 2016)

*Los blísteres de los pendrives:*

Antiguamente utilizábamos las cintas de cassettes para grabar audio, programas en Basic, etc. pudiendo escribir directamente sobre ellas. Con lo cual: Teníamos información inmediata de lo que contenían con una simple mirada.

Lo mismo anterior ocurría con las cintas de vídeo: Podíamos incluso hacerle marquitas con un bolígrafo para indicar donde empezaba una película, un entrevista, una tía buena, etc., etc.

---------------

Hoy día: Disponiendo de muchísima más capacidad de almacenamiento: Todo lo más: Podemos escribir unas cuantas letras mediante un rotulador permanente de punta fina, por fuera del pendrive y eso: - Suponiendo que sea exteriormente de un color claro -.

--------------

*Soluciones:* Si el pendrive es negro: Usar tippex blanco primero. Especialmente uno que viene con una esponjita que deja una banda de unos 0,5 cms de ancho de una sola pasada.

Esperamos a que se seque y sobre esa minúscula banda podremos, al menos escribir un par de palabras para indicar de que va lo que tiene dentro el pendrive.

-------------------------------------

*Pero hay un truco que es fabuloso, útil, práctico, inestimable:*

Se trata de: 

Antes de sacar el pendrive de su blister: Con un cuchillo italiano de acero inoxidable...( No me cansaré de citar nunca las cualidades de estos cuchillos "lisos" de cocina y acabados en un un arco de circunferencia de 90 grados ) Hacer un corte por debajo a lo largo del blister. Pero sin terminar. O sea dejando un trocito de blister sin cortar:

Ya está:

Para sacar el pendrive, aún prisionero en el blister: Tiraremos hacia arriba del extremo de esa caperuza protectora que nos ha quedado todas las veces que queramos a la "caja" del pendrive "buzón - blister" que nos hemos fabricado de forma tan barata.

Sobre esa "caja" tan práctica, transparente; para indicar si tiene o no el pendrive dentro...= Podremos escribir comodamente mucha información de todo lo que contiene ese pendrive: Por ejemplo: " Aligerando nuestra Pc 2FEB16 ". 

Podremos escribir no solo por delante del blíster, sino también sobre escribir por la parte de detrás.

--------------

Luego: Con una anilla de llavero grande. O incluso con una "argolla hecha con un trozo de cable podemos engarzar unos cuantos blister "relacionados". ¡ Vamos !: Como el llavero de una cárcel pero con blísteres. 

--------------

*Cuando vean y comprueben lo práctico que es esto; no van a volver a tirar los blísteres de los pendrives en su vida.*


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 3, 2016)

dearlana dijo:


> *Los blísteres de los pendrives:*
> ...



Lo voy a probar, varias veces la pelusa del bolsillo se metió al conector del pendrive y me ha ocasionado algun problema.


----------



## asherar (Feb 6, 2016)

dearlana dijo:


> *Los blísteres de los pendrives:*
> 
> *Cuando vean y comprueben lo práctico que es esto; no van a volver a tirar los blísteres de los pendrives en su vida.*



Una foto porfa !!!


----------



## dearlana (Feb 6, 2016)

Ardogan dijo:


> Lo voy a probar, varias veces la pelusa del bolsillo se metió al conector del pendrive y me ha ocasionado algun problema.


-----------------------------------

Para esos pendrives que venden sin tapa ( Por ejemplo: Los pendrives rojos y negros de SanDisk de 32 GB ) hay unas tapas de plástico transparente flexible que vienen puestas para proteger algunos cables HDMI. Les valen.





asherar dijo:


> Una foto porfa !!!



---------------------------------------------------------------

Mi gran problema es poder subir fotos de mi Motorola W 510 al ordenador. No puedo cambiar ese móvil por otro porque tiene más de 1200 teléfonos dentro y no hay manera de sacárselos.

Ahora mismo le hice unas cuantas fotos a los blisters. Pero por más que conecto y desconecto el cable del móvil, no me lo reconoce. Suena el ruidito como que conectaron algo pero por más que espero a " Abrir la carpeta para ver los archivos" no sale eso.



------------------------------------------

A base de enchufar y desenchufar ya conseguí que me apareciera lo de " Abrir la carpeta para ver los archivos ". Eso en este móvil es un record:

Hay que cortar el blister horizontalmente hasta poco más de la mitad. Como ves: " Cuesta levantar el plástico transparente ". Lo estoy levantando con un lápiz para que se vea. Pero no es necesario el lápiz. Lo puede levantar uno con la otra mano para meter o sacar el pendrive


----------



## analogico (Feb 8, 2016)

dearlana dijo:


> -
> Mi gran problema es poder subir fotos de mi Motorola W 510 al ordenador. No puedo cambiar ese móvil por otro porque tiene más de 1200 teléfonos dentro y no hay manera de sacárs



usa el bluetooh un modulo  usb bluetooh     para  el ordenador


----------



## dearlana (Feb 11, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> usa el bluetooh un modulo  usb bluetooh     para  el ordenador



-------------------------------------------------------------

Me compré y utilicé ese módulo desde hace mucho tiempo. Pero las fotos hay que pasarlas una a una  y siguiendo todo el protocolo cada vez.

-------------------------------------------------------------

La familia me han regalado otros móviles. Uno es un Samsung Young. Otro un Samsung Galaxy 4. Ese último lo uso para ver las imágenes infrarrojas mediante un Seek Thermal. Pero muy de tarde en tarde todo. Están arrimados.

El que cargo siempre es este de toda la vida. Los otros dos ahora están a 30 Kms. de aquí. Cuando alguien me pide fotos, es un verdadero engorro.

-------------------------------------------------------------

El problema de este Motorola es que tiene un funcionamiento bastante herrático y variable al intentar sacarle los archivos. Pero de resto: Para uso normal es una maravilla por sus formatos de almacenamiento de usuarios y llamadas entrantes. La batería en espera le dura diez días. Su tamaño es ideal. Los otros son incómodos de llevar en los bolsillos de la camisa.

-------------------------------------------------------------

De todas formas, te agradezco el interés y la sugerencia analógico.


----------



## John Miller (Feb 11, 2016)

Hola buen día le instalaste el P2KTools Mod, es un programa que viene en un CD pequeño junto al Móvil. 

Me parece que tego ese CD para poder entrar al Móvil que dices, sincronizarlo y realizar diferentes tareas, dejame lo busco y te paso los Software, pero estoy seguro que lo puedes bajar de la Red.

MK.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 14, 2016)

Gracias por tu interés Makitronica:

Parece  que esa herramienta es solo para los motorolas:

V300, V400, V500, V525, V535, V550, V600, V620, c650, c550, c450.

El mío es W 510 y no trajo CD. Otro móvil anterior ( Un V3 ) si me trajo CD para Windows XP,  pero este no. Al principio funcionaba todo bien. Salía lo de " Abrir la carpeta para ver los archivos" siempre. Luego no me reconocía la tarjeta de memoria. Luego se me puso la pantalla en blanco y le pusimos un flex nuevo.

Te comento que este móvil bajó al suelo conmigo en un tortazo con una moto a bastante velocidad hace un año y medio.

Se raspó bastante. Por Internet conseguí dos motorolas más como este y les he ido intercambiando piezas. El problema está en que " dentro del móvil " ( No en la tarjeta SIM ni en la tarjeta de memoria de un Giga ) contiene más de 1200 teléfonos. ( Se han ido acumulando durante muchos años ).

Una vez intenté usar un aparato para " ver el contenido " y el resultado fueron  250 números de teléfono de los que ahora solo me salen los números ( No sale a quienes pertenecen esos números ).

Allá que le parece si me sale lo de " Abrir la carpeta para ver los archivos ". No es un tema de contactos de las tiras metálicas del conector aunque razones para estar gastadas tienen después de tanto uso.

De vez en cuando me dedico a copiar en una libreta al efecto. Pero son horas y horas porque una de las maravillas de este móvil es que te permite meter unos rollazos impresionantes con cada dirección ( Por ejemplo: Fulanito el hijo de no sé quien. Hermano del otro; el que me vendió la moto Montesa...etc.,etc. ).

En este caso hay que armarse de paciencia e ir copiando a la libreta para luego ir metiendo en otro móvil.  Voy con esa libreta para todos lados. Cada vez que espero en la consulta del médico o en otras salas de espera, me dedico a copiar.

Gracias de nuevo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 28, 2016)

*Otra vez los palos de los polos:*

¿Alguna vez se les ha ocurrido fabricar palillos de dientes usando como material palos de polos?

( Con un cuchillo de acero inoxidable italiano: Sacarle astillas ).

¡ Son inigualables en fortaleza y efectividad por su perfil plano !.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 9, 2016)

*Haciendo un Escoplo con una jeringa de 100cc:*

Las jeringas de 100 centímetros cúbicos que vienen para alimentar a los terneros se pueden convertir en escoplos para limpieza rápida. Simplemente:

En el pistón de goma de perfil doble: Se le corta uno de esos perfiles mediante unas tijeras pequeñas o mediante un cortauñas de los grandes. De los que se usan para cortar las uñas de los pies:

El pistón de esa manera se hace muchísimo más ligero en su desplazamiento. De esta forma nos permite realizar compresiones de aire muy rápidas y muy útiles para limpiar recovecos muy difíciles: Ejemplo: Los espacios interlaminares de los condensadores de dieléctrico de aire.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 30, 2016)

*Los envases de los yogures normales para recipientes de tornillos, transportables y muy conservadores para los mismos:*

Estos envases de paredes tan delgadas, tienen una pestaña de papel sobrante. Sobre todo cuando vienen con algún código para copiar y obtener puntos.

Se trata de trabar esa pestaña entre el borde de un cuchillo inoxidable italiano de los descritos en otros posts anteriores...y el borde del dedo índice.

Así extraemos limpiamente y de una vez sola el papel que recubre a esos envases.

Luego lavamos el envase y lo secamos.

Resultado:

Tiene la propiedad de meterse en otro envase manteniendo una hermeticidad sorprendente y muy práctica.

Podemos meter tornillos de diferentes tamaños. De una clase en el primer envase, de otra en el segundo, de otra en el tercero...etc.,etc.

Al final hacemos presión entre la boca del último envase y la base del primero.

Se nos queda un "bocadillo" de envases apilados y ajustados exactamente a la cantidad de tornillos que contiene cada uno; sin apenas quedar aire entre ellos.

Espacio ahorrado al máximo y que se puede transportar en la caja de herramientas sin temor a que se desparramen ni que se oxiden con el paso del tiempo. Basta tirar hacia afuera del envase de los que necesitemos en un momento determinado.

Se puede rotular por fuera de cada envase las dimensiones de los tornillos que ese contiene 
( Tornillos o lo que sea: Resistencias que empiecen por 2, por 3, por 4, etc.).

Esas rotulaciones en ese "acordeón" se pueden leer muy rapidamente en vertical facilitando aún más las cosas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2016)

es muy buena idea


----------



## dearlana (May 4, 2016)

*Solemos odiar a los circuitos impresos de doble cara porque sacarles los componentes suele ser un engorro.

Sin embargo: Una vez "limpios" no debemos tirarlos. Especialmente los más delgados.

Porque: 

Cortándolos en forma de tiras y afilándolos por un extremo: 

Sirven para introducirlos entre las pilas de los portapilas para añadirles interruptores remotos externos, potenciómetros serie ( En las linternas LEDs ), etc., etc.*


----------



## sony (May 5, 2016)

dearlana la verdad te veo como un genio no mas lo malo que veo en todo esto es que no ay imagenes un saludo...


----------



## dearlana (May 6, 2016)

sony dijo:


> dearlana la verdad te veo como un genio no mas lo malo que veo en todo esto es que no ay imagenes un saludo...



---------------------------------------------------------------

Curioso lo de la palabra genio.

Por aquí toda la gente me dice lo mismo desde que era pequeño.

Otros me llaman el "arreglatodo" y cosas por el estilo.

Hago hasta estudios grafológicos.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Lo de poner las imágenes es mi gran defecto. Entre otras cosas porque me falta paciencia para fotografiar, sacar las fotos a la Pc, etc. 

Igual más adelante añado fotos a temas anteriores expuestos.

Cuando se me ocurre una idea, la pongo inmediatamente; pero solo escribiendo.


----------



## sony (May 6, 2016)

*P*ues creeeme que desde que creaste este post lo sigo y simpre me sorprendo por las cosas que *h*a*c*es que son geniales*,* te mando un saludo desde mexico amigo...


----------



## dearlana (May 7, 2016)

Un abrazo sony.

Estas cosas animan mucho.


----------



## dearlana (May 9, 2016)

*Tecla muy útil:*

En su Pc:

Cuando esté viendo un vídeo y haya pulsado maximizar para verlo al tamaño más grande...

Ahora pulse F11.

-------------------------------

Para volver para atrás vuelva a pulsar la F11.

De todas formas volverá automáticamente para atrás cuando se termine de reproducir el video.  Para que usted pueda acceder al resto de las funciones.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 9, 2016)

ese no me funciona en linux
con vlc no hace nada y con smplayer se pone a buscar videos en youtube


----------



## dearlana (May 9, 2016)

Ese truco vale para Windows 7. El que yo tengo ahora es el Ultimate.

El monitor se convierte a pantalla completa total o se retrae un poco al volver a pulsar la F11 para que aparezcan los comandos.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 18, 2016)

*Preformador ensanchador de mangueras:*

*En los chinos venden unas plomadas macizas cónicas con una tuerca central para fijar el cordel del que cuelgan.

Se les quita la tuerca y en el orificio que queda se practica un taladro con una broca de diámetro similar al eje de un soldador de estaño.

Se introduce el soldador a la plomada y se enchufa ( Mejor si es de pocos vatios, Por ejemplo 20 W. Si el que tenemos es el típico de 30 vatios, también vale; pero hay que tener más precauciones para no quemarnos en este caso) .

Al vértice de ese cono macizo caliente es al que aplicaremos la boca de la manguera que queramos ensanchar. Utilizando para sujetarla unos guantes gruesos.

De esa forma podremos acoplar mucho más fácilmente las mangueras que de otra forma sería prácticamente imposible de realizar.*


----------



## analogico (Jun 18, 2016)

dearlana dijo:


> De esa forma podremos acoplar mucho más fácilmente las mangueras que de otra forma sería prácticamente imposible de realizar




con esta pistola de calor es mas facil


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2016)

> De esa forma podremos acoplar mucho más fácilmente las mangueras que de otra forma sería prácticamente imposible de realizar.


yo uso para eso una tazita de agua caliente,
meto la punta de la manguera y se ablanda
,
*pero es muy buena tu idea *


----------



## dearlana (Jul 2, 2016)

La punta cónica caliente hace que la boca de la manguera ya quede preformada. Incluso se puede sacar sobre la marcha y enchufarla en otra punta cónica fría que tengamos al lado. ( Hay que sacarla empujando los bordes de la manguera hacia atrás con la punta de un destornillador plano para pasarla al otro cono o para usarla directamente  ). 
----------------
Se empuja la manguera desde atrás de la boca de la misma, por la parte fría. No necesitamos ni guantes.

Lo que uno coge no es una manguera con la boca caliente. Es la parte de atrás, la parte fría. Solo hay que empujarla un poco contra la punta cónica.

La boca de la manguera se queda ensanchada, perfectamente redonda y con forma cónica. Luego...al enfriarse, la puede uno acoplar a diámetros mayores.

Se puede precalentar con una cerilla encendida o con un mechero y enchufarla sobre la marcha; pero se quema uno los dedos. Salvo usar guantes de cuero gruesos.

De ahí la ocurrencia de preparar esa plomada cónica con el soldador.

Sobre todo cuando uno tiene que preparar muchos trozos de manguera en poco tiempo.
( Ejemplo: Riego por goteo ).

El soldador debe ser de muy pocos vatios si no queremos que la boca de la manguera se nos transforme en un chicle, dando al traste con todo el invento.

Es cuestión de práctica. Se puede poner el soldador que uno quiera si andamos rápido.

Si jugamos con mangueras de poco diámetro ( 4 ó 6 milímetros ) ni hace falta el cono de la plomada. Vale la punta cónica de un soldador recto de 80 vatios con un condensador no polarizado en serie que lo haga trabajar a muy baja temperatura ( 70 u 80 Grados). ( Ejemplo : 1 Microfaradio - 250 Voltios "de papel", de "policarbonato", etc.).


----------



## dearlana (Jul 17, 2016)

Este es el conformador de mangueras:


----------



## dearlana (Jul 18, 2016)

*Tienes un relé de 220 V AC y lo quieres accionar con solo 125 V AC:*

Se me dio este caso hoy y por eso lo pongo aquí ahora:

Solo conseguí relés de 220 V AC.

Intenté hacerlos funcionar con 125 V AC. Porque la alarma de la zona que estaba reparando era de 125 V AC.

A veces conseguía que se disparasen los relés con solo esos 125 V AC. Pero otras veces se quedaban vibrando. No cerraban totalmente los contactos.

----------------------------

Tan sencillo como conectar directamente uno de los contactos de la bobina a los 125 V AC.

El otro polo de la corriente alterna se hace pasar por un diodo !N4007. No importa la polaridad en la que se ponga. Da igual en un sentido como en el otro. Va a funcionar igual.

A la bobina del relé se le pone en paralelo un condensador de solo 1 microfaradio y 250 Voltios no polarizado.

---------------------------

Ya está: 

Nuestro relé de 220 V AC ya se queda funcionando perfectamente con 125 V AC ( Y es muy probable que también lo haga con 110 V AC ).


----------



## sony (Jul 18, 2016)

Que bien  gracias por la info


----------



## Scooter (Jul 20, 2016)

No se si ha salido.
Un amigo hizo un "shield sd" con un adaptador de sd a microsd: Soldó los cables en el adaptador y así puedes sacar y cambiar la microsd cuando quieras. Coste 0 porque adaptadores tengo por casa cuatro o cinco sin usar...


----------



## dearlana (Sep 15, 2016)

*Truco muy bueno para atornillar en madera:*

Para atornillar tornillos largos en maderas duras, como por ejemplo: De roble...

...Lo normal es hacer una agujero previo, de un par de milímetros menos que el diámetro del tornillo que vayamos a atornillar.

Cuando utilizamos el atornillador eléctrico para hacer lo anterior; debido a la dureza de la madera, ese aparato debe hacer un esfuerzo bastante grande y eso se nota porque disminuye mucho su velocidad de giro.

Si antes de meter el tornillo en la madera, añadimos unas cuantas gotas de aceite lubricante, o impregnamos con ella también todo el tornillo a lo largo de su longitud...

*Ocurre precisamente todo lo contrario de lo que queríamos conseguir:*

Haciendo un ruido tremendo de roce y atoramiento, el atornillador llega a pararse. El aceite con esas maderas duras, curiosamente, abraza al tornillo de una manera que bloquea el atornillador.

Truco:

Frotar el tornillo previamente contra una pastilla de jabón. Haciéndolo girar al mismo tiempo.

¡ Funciona OK !.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 15, 2016)

También me ha pasado, porque el aceite, se embebe en la madera, y esta se "hincha" como cuando hay humedad.

Buena idea lo del jabón.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 15, 2016)

esa del jabon,me la sabia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2016)

Seee , jabón o vela


----------



## carlosloza (Oct 10, 2016)

hola como estas soy carlosloza de argentina, bsas. bueno queria felicitarte por lo que haces, pues yo quiero dedicarme a realizar diseño electronico, pero realmente no se por donde empezar y como ser reconocido, se me hace muy dificil arrancar, hoy por hoy estoy trabajando en mantenimiento electrico. espero me den una manito. abrazos


----------



## dearlana (Ene 18, 2017)

Hola carlosloza: Gracias por los elogios.

Ahora mismo aquí hay dos cosas muy cotizadas:

Relacionado con lo que estás haciendo ahora:

-- Título de Electricista Autorizado que realiza proyectos en las adaptaciones de los cuadros eléctricos antiguos.

-- Programador Informático para crear programas ad oc para empresas.

-- El Diseño Electrónico no lo oigo ni nombrar.

¡Suerte!


----------



## dearlana (Ene 24, 2017)

*Sacar componentes mucho más rápidamente:*

Lo primero: Unos buenos guantes protectores en la mano izquierda ( Si somos diestros ). Pero no demasiado gruesos para que no nos impidan coger y tirar bien de los componentes, para extraerlos:


Esta es la novedad:

Limar lateralmente la punta de un soldador de 80 Vatios, de manera que nos quede como un destornillador plano ancho, estañándola a continuación.

No usar el soldador con su potencia total. Trabajar a 40 Vatios ( Enchufándolo a 125 Voltios o mediante un 1N4007 en serie o mediante un condensador no polarizado serie; adecuado ).

Conseguimos tres cosas:

-- La punta del soldador desoldando componentes  dura mucho más porque no se pone al rojo pero tiene gran cantidad de calor en el gran cuerpo de este soldador de 80 Vatios.

-- Al ser la superficie de contacto una pala ancha y plana: Permite desoldar dos o más puntos de soldadura a la vez ( Por ejemplo: Para sacar los potenciómetros, los condensadores de lenteja, los placos, etc. ).

-- Al haber limado la punta para hacerla plana: El extremo de esta punta "ha retrocedido un poco" se ha aproximado más al cuerpo del soldador = La potencia calorífica es más efectiva, se aprovecha más.

Al ser la pala ancha y plana: 

Conseguimos sacar los 555, los 741 y todos los CIs de 8 patillas, sobre la marcha ( Palánqueamos por debajo del CI con un mini destornillador  plano con la punta afilada, al tiempo que apoyamos la punta del soldador sobre una de las dos líneas de 4 terminales laterales y luego sobre la otra línea.

Con un poco de práctica y a base de deslizar rápida y repetidamente esa punta por los terminales de otros CIs de 14 patas, de 16 patas, etc. y siempre palanqueando por debajo del cuerpo de los CIs, se pueden sacar con bastante facilidad. Sin necesidad de desoldador alguno.

Para sacar los diodos miniaturas, los diodos zener, las resistencias de 1/16 de Vatio y similares: 

Utilizamos la punta de una aguja de coser sacos entre uno de los extremos de esos componentes y el circuito impreso, al tiempo que calentamos por detrás. Observarán cual fácil salen esos componentes tan diminutos.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 9, 2017)

*Uso de la Red:*

Recién comprobado y recién puesto aquí:

Si usted tiene un portátil, mejor para comprobar esto. Si es una torre, tardará unos segundos más:

---------------

Hay programas que en los ordenadores son tan imprescindibles que es inconcebible a fecha actual, que usted no los tenga instalados y los use periódicamente y mejor aún: Diariamente. Sobre todo si hace usted operaciones bancarias con el ordenador. Estos son:

-- Malwarebytes ( Gratuito).

-- CCleaner ( Gratuito ).

-- Spybot Search and Destroy ( Gratuito ).

-- Y el antivirus: Que si es Kasperky, mejor. ( Tendrá que pagar ).  Si nó: Por ejemplo: Avast versión gratuita, si la sabe configurar para que no le dé el coñazo ( Perdón por la palabra ).

----------------

Cuando haga cualquier transferencia bancaria: ( El más seguro para eso, es el navegador Internet Explorer ).

*Justo al terminar:*

--* Desenchufe inmediatamente el cable de red* ( Todo lo que no sean transferencias bancarias con cable de red, es peligrosísimo ).

-- *Inmediatamente entre como administrador en CCleaner y pulse "Analizar"...*

...*asómbrese con el mensaje que le aparece en CCleaner.*

( Su navegador seguía conectado a Internet transmitiendo datos y sin usted saberlo. Además: De una forma que requiere del forzado por software para cortarla ). O el truco que yo le acabo de indicar; que la corta radicalmente provocando el error reiterativo y secuencialmente sucesivo, de la transmisión de datos. Si su ordenador es una torre: Deberá "ir corriendo" a la parte de atrás y desconectar el cable de red. Perderá algunos segundos, pero también funcionará ).


----------



## dearlana (Mar 10, 2017)

Con tanto cambio horario de Verano y de Invierno ya no sabe uno qué hora actual corresponde al verdadero mediodía:

Truco: 

Coja un lápiz (o bolígrafo, da igual, sirve hasta el palo de un polo, porque no vamos a escribir nada ):

Póngalo "de pié" sobre el techo de un 4X4 ( ...Si el que lo hace es DOSMETROS ) o sobre el capó de un coche, ( si es otro ), o sobre una superficie cualquiera que esté "al sol" ).

Si estando vertical no hace sombra ninguna hacia ningún lado. ( Esto lo puede hacer usted también poniéndose firme derecho y mirando si hay sombra alguna suya en el suelo ): 

Ese es el mediodía solar verdadero. ( Tiene en cuenta los años bisiestos y todo ).

Si ahora mira su reloj y marca las dos de la tarde: 

El horario oficial del  lugar donde usted se encuentra, está adelantado dos horas con respecto a la hora que debería tener su reloj.

Si marca la una: Una hora adelantada. 

Si marca "las y media": Se encuentra usted situado entre dos meridianos.

Si marca las 11: Una hora atrasada ( Vamos a suponer que usted esté situado al Este de Greenwich, etc., etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2017)

Levanto el brazo y yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## dearlana (Mar 22, 2017)

*Crear una especie de "pulso negativo" de resistencia infinita. Pero con la corriente alterna:*

Lo realizo de forma mecánica. Lo inventé hoy y no creo que se le haya ocurrido a mucha gente porque no lo he visto por ahí:

Se me presentó hoy la necesidad de rearmar periódicamente un temporizador sin acceso a control directo:

-------------------

Los temporizadores de escalera a veces tienen un tiempo tan corto que dejan a uno a oscuras "a mitad del camino". Sobre todo los temporizadores antiguos duran muy poco. Amén de los mecánicos de los edificios viejos.


Va el truco:

Aliméntese un relé de 12 Voltios 170 ohmios con la "red temporal"  (= " la lámpara"..."las lámparas" ) mediante un alimentador ( No necesario que sea estabilizado ) con salida a 6 Voltios, 300 mA. DC.

En paralelo con la bobina del relé y sin diodo de protección de corriente inversa. Conectar un condensador electrolítico de 10.000 Microfaradios - 25 Voltios. Respetando la polaridad en la conexión del alimentador.

A continuación: Unir eléctricamente  las dos conexiones eléctricas extremas del circuito inversor del relé : Ahora tenemos una "salida" con un cable paralelo, del relé: Uno de cuyos cables es el contacto central del relé y el otro cable es el puente citado anteriormente.

Ese cable paralelo va en serie con el cable del pulsador NC ( En este caso se usan conmutadores NA que el usuario mueve en un sentido y luego en el otro. Se usan porque valen la quinta parte que un pulsador normal y de paso obligan a los usuarios a dejar los conmutadores en la posición inicial. De esta forma se ahorra un dineral en materiales ).

------------

El relé "en reposo" : Permite encender la lámpara/s.

El relé "activado" : También permite encender la lámpara/s.

------------

Pero "cuando se apaga la luz" ( Por finalización del tiempo ) = El relé anteriormente activado: Por efecto del condensador electrolítico de 10000 microfaradios: Sigue activado durante un par de segundos.

Al "desactivarse " porque se terminó la energía almacenada por el condensador...el contacto central...en su viaje de retorno hacia atrás: Abre el circuito cerrado pero lo vuelve a cerrar.

Resultado: Vuelve a cebar al temporizador: Vuelve a encenderse la luz automáticamente.

¿Cuando se apaga del todo?: Cuando se deje el último conmutador en posición NA.


----------



## dearlana (May 5, 2017)

*No tire los carretes de plástico en los que vienen los rollos de esparadrapo.*

En las farmacias suelen regalar los rollos de esparadrapo caducados. Porque los clientes, al ver la fecha, no los compran.

Pero esos rollos de esparadrapo siguen siendo efectivos y además valen como cinta aislante e incluso como "cinta americana" por su fortaleza y adherencia.

Al final, el carrete sobrante, es ideal para construir los choques de los divisores de frecuencia para las cajas acústicas.


----------



## dearlana (May 31, 2017)

*Truco para el Chupón Desoldador:*

Quien lo haya usado con mucha frecuencia sabe que suelen acabar desarmándose por los tirones que dan al llegar al tope.

Truco: En el extremo superior se hacen dos agujeros opuestos en el borde. Se hace pasar *un nylon* de pescar por esos agujeros y se ata de manera que quede tenso. 

Cuando el pistón retroceda para hacer el vacío, en lugar de acabar el recorrido contra sus propios topes...lo hará tropezando con el nylon cruzado en su camino y descargará toda la energía del resorte contra el.

De esta forma, los chupones duran mientras dure ese nylon cruzado.

Más barato imposible.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 16, 2017)

*Los Buscapolos y las nuevas protecciones de los enchufes:*

Los enchufes actuales vienen con un sistema de protección tal que solo se despejan los agujeros cuando es una clavija de enchufe la que entra.

Para que esos agujeros se abran ( No se puede abrir uno solo ) tendríamos que meter dos destornilladores buscapolos a la vez.

Truco:

Meter dos buscapolos independientes dentro de una clavija de enchufe:

Aquí tenemos dos de esos dispositivos:


----------



## dearlana (Jun 27, 2017)

No tire las minas gastadas de los bolígrafos.

*Protectores de puntas de testers:*

Sobre todo de esos testers que usamos menos y cuyas puntas dejan de hacer buen contacto cuando ponemos el tester en la escala de 200 Ohmios o en la escala del Zumbador de continuidad:

Cortando dos pequeños trozos de minas de bolígrafo de manera que queden un poco más largos que las puntas del tester. Sobre todo si corresponden a la parte de la mina que contenga la punta ( Y que esté limpia la mina. Que no tenga restos de tinta ).

Introducidos estos dos trozos de minas en las puntas del tester, las protegen de la oxidación y del ensuciamiento que es el que hace que al poner las puntas en corto, el tester no marque cero ohmios o muy próximo a cero.

Si la oxidación ya ha ocurrido, el truco es pasarle una lija para hierro; de las de grano más fino.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fotos del chupón desoldador con los hilos de nylon de pescar puestos. ( Post puesto con anterioridad ):

Les garantizo que de esta manera el chupón dura muchísimo más que sin ellos:


----------



## dearlana (Jul 5, 2017)

*El pringoso adhesivo de las etiquetas que llevan mucho tiempo o de artículos que han estado detrás de los cristales de los escaparates, al sol:*

Hasta ahora: Usando espátulas de madera, usando gomas de borrar, alcohol, acetona, limpiametales, llama de mechero para fundir el adhesivo...

Hay adhesivos que salen utilizando unas cosas u otras...

Pero voy a poner aquí hoy un remedio que me transmitió estos días una empleada cubana que trabaja en una tienda de artículos de segunda mano y que se encuentra con ese trajín todos los días al cambiar de precio a los artículos que llevan mucho tiempo sin venderse ( meses o años ):

*Alcohol Isopropílico o limpiacristales*. Según ella: Es lo mejor que le ha ido hasta ahora.

He visto que hay que dejarlo actuar unos segundos para que actúe mejor y luego frotar energicamente con una servilleta de papel.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 8, 2017)

*¿Se les ha ocurrido hacer un comprobador de alimentadores de móviles?:*

Hagan uno y flipen con lo que se encuentran:

-- Alimentadores que indican que dan 3 Amperios y dan solo 2 amperios y medio. O solo 2 Amperios 
    como mucho.

-- Alimentadores que indican que dan 2 Amperios: Los cobran como si fueran de 2 Amperios y no dan ni 1 Amperio y encima sin protección contra cortocircuitos o exceso de corriente = Al conectarlos a un móvil de batería grande, tardan el triple en cargarlo o se queman...etc., etc.

----------------------------------------

Ya de entrada: Ya es  un riesgo: Que a un microconector USB...con unos delgados contactos irrisorios...le metan 2 Amperios para cargar una batería de gran capacidad...y a través de unos cables internos tan delgados ( Los que van desde el cargador al conector micro USB enchufado al móvil ).

-----------------------------------------

Se puede hacer un comprobador de cargadores de móvil, utilizando un Amperímetro Analógico de 5 Amperios Fondo Escala, en serie con una bombilla de coche de 6 Voltios y 21 Vatios.

Debe tener esa bombilla en serie para que "amortigüe" el "arranque" de los 2 Amperios. Caso contrario: La subida brusca de corriente hace que el cargador "se proteja" y el Amperímetro no llegue a marcar nada o solo de un pequeño salto la aguja.

-----------------------------------------

En serie con el negativo que va a la bombilla se añade un 2N3055 "al aire" en circuito Seguidor de Emisor y su base se polariza positivamente con resistencias de:

-- 33 Ohmios 1/4 de Vatio...para hacer circular 1 Amperio.

-- 10 Ohmios 1/4 de Vatio en paralelo con 33 Ohmios 1/4 de Vatio...para hacer circular 2 
    Amperios.

-- 8,2 Ohmios 1/4 de Vatio para hacer circular 3 Amperios.

------------------------------------------

La comprobación del cargador se hace " por Pulsación ". No tiene sentido dejarlo todo conectado todo el rato, porque el primero que se calienta que da gusto verlo es el 2N3055.

Vale la pena hacer este medidor de cargadores "autónomo" para comprobar los gatos por liebre que nos están metiendo en muchos casos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 16, 2017)

Tiene todo el sentido del mundo comprobar un alimentador en continuo. A mi me importa poco que de picos de 3A o que no los de. Yo quiero saber cuánta corriente entrega en modo continuo.
También debería de saber la forma de onda que entregan que suele ser catastrófica en algunos casos.
Total que lo más sencillo serían resistencias se 10, 5, 2,5 y 1,66 Ohm de la potencia adecuada
Y medir la tensión con un osciloscopio a ver que sale.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 24, 2017)

*Esto lo descubrí por casualidad hace poco y les garantizo que funciona:*

En las tiendas chinas y en tiendas de artículos para deportes, a veces se consiguen unas lámparas LEDs circulares y planas, de unos 15 centímetros de diámetro y con un agujero al centro de unos 3 centímetros y medio. Vienen con un ganchito de plástico "quitable", como para colgarlas del techo de las tiendas de campaña.

Pues bien:

Instalando unos simuladores de presencia que utilizaban esas lámparas pero alimentándolas con un un alimentador externo y no con pilas.

Al estar encendidas por la noche sobre una mesa: Al día siguiente: El agujero estaba lleno de termitas de madera y los alrededores de las lámparas: Llenos de las alas que sueltan estos individuos cuando ya "han encontrado" un lugar "donde empezar a comer" ( Porque en este caso, no estaban comiendo nada; porque la superficie de esta mesa no era de madera, sino de novopán plastificado.

Por alguna causa: Los LEDs periféricos del círculo externo atraen a las termitas por la noche y van a parar al agujero todas ellas.

Si debajo del agujero ponemos dos otres servilletas de papel de cocina, dobladas:

Por la mañana veremos como dentro de las capas de papel están todas esas termitas asentándose y comiendo.

Este experimento se puede comprobar precisamente en estos meses de Junio, Julio y Agosto, pues es cuando las termitas salen volando por la noche para infectar a otros objetos de madera.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 27, 2017)

En cualquier vídeo que estemos viendo. Sea en youtube o en cualquier otro portal de Internet:

*Nos suele ocurrir que: Al estar viendo una parte de la secuencia, nos interesa un trozo concreto de la misma, pero en movimiento.*

Como todos sabemos: Se puede hacer por software.

Pero aquí lo vamos a hacer por hardware y veremos que por este sistema se consiguen cosas que, de otra forma, no serían posibles:

Se trata: Simplemente: De modificar un mouse, de manera que el pulsador de la izquierda quede en serie con los contactos N.C. de un relé temporizado cíclico y cuya bobina esté alimentada por un temporizador mediante un 555 en Modo Astable y un BC 548 entre este y el relé. Esta actividad debe ser añadida o desconectada mediante un interruptor externo.  

Lo ideal es meterlo todo dentro del mouse pero requiere algunas modificaciones y un relé miniatura.

Es más fácil sacar los dos cables que van en paralelo con el pulsador izquierdo del mouse y unir físicamento los mismos al cable propio del mouse. El resto de la circuitería sería externa.

*Funcionamiento:* 

Situar la flecha del ratón en cualquier parte del recorrido de la barra de reproducción del vídeo; en la parte que nos interese. A continuación, accionar el interruptor externo para que el 555 empiece sus ciclos. Ya está: Ahí tendremos ese trozo de vídeo reproduciéndose indefinidamente hasta que apaguemos el interruptor.



-----------------------------------------
*
De esta forma podremos, por ejemplo: 

Si estamos oyendo una frase de un curso de inglés: Oirla continuamente de forma indefinida y estudiando el movimiento repetitivo de los labios, hasta que apaguemos el interruptor.

Regulando la anchura del pulso del 555, haremos la secuencia más larga o más corta.

Si estamos viendo un wheelie: Ver la moto levantándose mil veces, para estudiar los movimientos del piloto.*

*Como ven: Las utilidades son infinitas y el coste irrisorio.*

Esto es una variante del "Doble Ratón" de un post anterior. En aquel caso: La función del relé que se cita ahora, la hacíamos manualmente con el botón izquierdo del segundo ratón. 

En aquella época se utilizaron dos ratones: Uno para marcar el punto del recorrido del vídeo - dejando inmovil ese ratón - y el otro: Simplemente para ir pulsando el botón izquierdo según interesara. Lo que se conseguía era que "el punto marcado" "no se nos rodara" al efectuar las pulsaciones de los botones. Y funcionó ( y sigue funcionando ) perfectamente, con un portatil Toshiba Satellite.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 13, 2017)

*Spray arrancador de coches:*

Cuando el coche ha estado parado en el garaje por un tiempo prolongado, solemos usar un spray en la entrada del aire del motor. 

Siempre que estemos dos personas: Todo OK.

Pero cuando está uno solo: El asunto se convierte en una serie de carreras entre el lugar donde está el motor y el asiento del conductor "antes de que el spray que echamos se evapore".

Truco: Quitar el botón pulsador del bote de spray...acoplarle una manguera de un par de metros y meter esa manguera por la entrada del aire del motor...

Y aquí viene el problema:

 El diámetro del dichoso tubito que sale del bote del spray es tal, que las mangueras finas comerciales ( Las que se suelen usar para la aireación de los acuarios ) son de 4 milímetros de diámetro...le quedan como un saco.

Solución: Está en esos propios botes de spray gastados o en otros botes de spray gastados ( De fly, de jabones líquidos, etc.)

Es un pequeño trozo de esa mangueras el que sirve de "puente" entre el tubito de salida del bote de spray y la manguera de 4 milímetros de aireación de las peceras ( La que se consigue fácilmente en las tiendas de mascotas ).

Tema solucionado y supercómodo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2017)

En la vida he usado esos 'esprais'

Invento de electrónica, Usa laca del pelo que el propelente es butano y para el caso va a hacer lo mismo.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 15, 2017)

*Esto no es ningún invento, pero es de las imágenes que he encontrado en la red que más me ha llamado la atención por lo exagerado de su efecto:*


Hay que ver primero la imagen titulada: "pequeño" y luego la imagen titulada: "grande".

O lo que es lo mismo: Ver las dos imágenes de abajo directamente y luego pulsar sobre la "grande".


----------



## dearlana (Sep 21, 2017)

*Inédito: *

Debido a que no puedo cerrar el W510 de Motorola, ni apagarlo, ni ponerlo en modo avión; porque luego se me bloquea...se me ocurrió meterlo en una caja de latón ( Tipo bombonera, con forma rectangular ) por aquello de la Jaula de Faraday: Para que no reciba llamadas durante la siesta:

*Asómbrense:* Sigue recibiendo llamadas el móvil dentro de la caja de bombones cerrada.

Aunque los contactos entre caja y tapa no fueran perfectos, el efecto capacitivo de las superficies solapadas, a esas frecuencias es un autentico cortocircuito.

Pues bien: Sigue funcionando el móvil normalmente dentro de la caja de latón. Me llamaron (...y me despertaron ), recibió la llamada y sonó perfectamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2017)

Conectá la caja a tierra


----------



## dearlana (Sep 22, 2017)

Lo anterior también lo relaciono con llamar dentro del ascensor ( Ese si está conectado a tierra a través de los cables de acero de los que cuelga y la grúa que los enrolla).

-----------------------

En la casa donde estoy ahora no hay toma de tierra.

--------------------------------------------

Hice otra cosa: 

Una lata vacía de Nata y otra de Fly que es un poco más ancha:

Entran una dentro de la otra ( Con el móvil dentro ) y se solapan. Sin hacer contacto perfecto. Vamos: Que quedan incluso prácticamente aisladas una de la otra. Solo están concéntricas y apenas rozan.

Hay una separación de medio centímetro entre una y otra lata. Quedan mucho más "largas, holgadas" que la lata de bombones y su tapa; que entra a presión. 

Sin necesidad de conectarlas a tierra. ( Es más práctico. Se pueden llevar en una bolsa para dejar sin cobertura al móvil en cualquier parte ). 

*Eso sí me funcionó*. Igual es porque son tubos en vez de latas rectangulares ( Efecto guia-ondas  "degenerado" "absorbente" "capacitivo concéntrico con reactancia capacitiva muy baja a esas frecuencias " u otra cosa )

-----------------------------

De todas formas: Cuando vaya para la otra casa (...lejos ), que sí tiene toma de tierra: Me llevo la lata de bombones a ver qué pasa. ( Eso lo haré dentro de 15 días más o menos ).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2017)

Las microondas rebotan y pasan por ese espacio  

Los agujeritos para ver a través de la puerta del microondas tienen la medida "no pasa"


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 22, 2017)

Hola a todos , yo testearia cerriar ese Celular en una "lata" de leche Nido   
!Devemos recordar que un NO ya tenemos en las manos!.   
!Quizaz tengas una Torre de Radio Base muy cerca!.   
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2017)

Aqui cuando son ilegales (a menos de 500 metros de hospitales y escuelas) las esconden en tanques de agua :













En otros paises son mas creativos


----------



## dearlana (Sep 23, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , yo testearia cerriar ese Celular en una "lata" de leche Nido
> !Devemos recordar que un NO ya tenemos en las manos!.
> !Quizaz tengas una Torre de Radio Base muy cerca!.
> !Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
> ...


----------------------------------------------

Aquí no hay torres cerca porque el ayuntamiento obligó a quitarlas. Estaban camufladas en tanques de agua verticales, altos, de plástico. En la parte más alta de la azotea. Luego el dueño de la vivienda, al hacerle quitar las torres, la puso en venta. Fui a verla y tenía instalada luz trifásica de 380 Voltios y alto amperaje. Todo ese consumo iba a parar a los amplificadores de las torres. Pobres vecinos.
-----------------------------------------------

La otra vivienda a la que iré sí tiene torres en el edificio de al lado. Por eso sí funciona el móvil dentro del ascensor. Yo creo que las ondas son tan fuertes que se cuelan por las rendijas que hay entre las puertas. Han habido muchos cánceres en esa zona. Gente joven incluida. Ya llevo contabilizados 6 cánceres en cinco años. Todos en personas que vivían en los dos edificios laterales adyacentes; además de en el edificio en el que están las torres. Espero que no sea esa la causa.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 10, 2017)

Encontré esto que había en casa de hace más de 20 años. Le cambié el LED por uno de alto brillo.

Hoy que la tecnología LED de alto brillo podría permitir cosas como esta, se deberían de hacer comercialmente objetos afines a este. 

Se venderían muy bien; porque:

Aquí sí que se podría hablar de aparatos verdaderamente ecológicos. Sin baterías recargables internas que caducan con el tiempo, se hinchan o se revientan derramando su contenido corrosivo.

La energía para encender la luz proviene de nuestras manos. Se almacena mecánicamente y se nos devuelve en forma de luz.

No necesitan de baterías internas con sus productos químicos tóxicos y que encima encarecerían los proyectos.

Funcionarían inmediatemente en cualquier circunstancia y lugar. ( En el Sahara, por ejemplo ).

No necesitan condensadores electrolíticos que se sequen con el tiempo.

Son muy baratos de construir. Yo lo hice con un viejo despertador que tenía mal el Escape de Áncora.

Encima es ventilador.

La carga del LED automatiza una velocidad constante que alarga mucho el tiempo de iluminación.

El ventilador regulariza aún más, si cabe, la velocidad constante y prolongada. Por aquello de que en este caso: El rozamiento de las aspas con el aire aumenta exponencialmente y no linealmente; estabilizando la carga mecánica. Como ocurre con los carrillones mecánicos y con los antiguos gramófonos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2017)

Es un voltímetro primo

1 - 3 - 5 - 7 - *9 *

Ah no , es solo impar


----------



## dearlana (Oct 13, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es un voltímetro primo
> 
> 1 - 3 - 5 - 7 - *9 *
> 
> Ah no , es solo impar



-------------------------------------------

"Recicleison todo". Ese vúmetro no sé ni de donde provenía. Claro que...con la correspondiente "calibración"...(...y tal...).


----------



## dearlana (Oct 21, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las microondas rebotan y pasan por ese espacio
> 
> Los agujeritos para ver a través de la puerta del microondas tienen la medida "no pasa"



-----------------------------------------

Creo que el asunto está en la forma de los agujeros: 

Si son alargados y están orientados en la dirección de la onda, las ondas de longitudes menores a ese agujero que ahora vamos a llamar rendija por lo alargado que es: Se colarán.

Es como si los agujeritos de la rejilla de la puerta del microondas fueran pequeños buzones alargados, más largos que la longitud de las ondas y no perpendiculares a la polarización de las mismas. Como hay múltiples rebotes y reflexiones dentro: Se escaparían fuera del microondas.

----------------------------------------

Ahora me hice un "Modo Avión" pero utilizando dos botes de desodorante spray  de una marca muy conocida. Como los nuevos botes tiene medio milímetro menos de diámetro que los viejos: Entran unos dentro de otros como si fueran pistones ajustados: 

Son mucho más transportables que los botes de Fly que tienen mucho más diámetro. 

--------------------

En el caso de la lata de bombones: 

Sigue funcionando el móvil. Algunas pequeñas rendijas quedarán entre la tapa y la caja. Si el Campo es fuerte: Se colarán las ondas por ellas; hacia adentro y hacia afuera. 

Es como si a la puerta del microondas le pusiéramos un trozo de folio doblado un par de veces entre la puerta y la caja ("Engañando al pulsador N.O. de la puerta. Aprovechando su pequeña histéresis mecánica").

Y alargando el mensaje para poder editar...


----------



## palurdo (Oct 22, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Creo que el asunto está en la forma de los agujeros:
> 
> ...



Yo no creo que sea eso, más que nada porque para que pasara una onda por el agujero en forma de buzon, tendría que tener el tamaño de un CD-ROM (12cm). Años y años viendo las ondas dibujadas en papel y pantallas, nos hacen acabar pensando que son bidimensionales o "planas". Pero no es así a menos que estén polarizadas, y si lo están, hay dos campos ortogonales, uno magnético y otro eléctrico.

Yo lo que creo es que el tema debe de ir por el pozo cuántico, es decir, que una onda al comportarse como tal, tiene una probabilidad muy pequeña, que no es cero, de situarse al otro lado de la barrera que impide su paso. El nuevo punto, al ser de un tamaño mucho más pequeño que la onda, se comportaría como un nuevo foco de emisión con un patrón propio de propagación de ondas (como cuando una gran ola choca con un saliente pequeño en un río y en el saliente aparecen ondas más pequeñas con una propagacion distinta.


----------



## svartahrid (Oct 25, 2017)

Alguien aquí ha hecho el microscópio con una lente de laser chino? se recorta una pulgada cuadrada de algún plástico como de galón de leche o jugo, se le hace un agujero en medio suficiente para alojar la lente, después con un alfiler incorporamos pegamento instantáneo en todo el perímetro, y ya tenemos un módulo que puede ser pegado con cinta sobre de la cámara de nuestro smartphone, el aumento es bien pero bien exagerado cuando utilizas todo el zoom de la cámara.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 15, 2017)

Otra cosa:

Los años me han servido para* dar fe* de lo siquiente:

Hoy en día destacamos que los *LEDs* duran *30000 horas.*

Pues bien:

En casa, una de las alarmas ha estado conectada las 24 horas del día, desde el año 1969 y su indicador de funcionamiento ha sido una* lamparita de Neón* con una resistencia en serie de 1 Megahomio. ( Tensión AC = 125 Voltios ).

Eso ha sido así, porque esa parte de la alarma corresponde a la puerta que va hacia la azotea. Tiene un circuito independiente, con su sirena. Aunque las otras alarmas estén desconectadas, esa está siempre activa.

2017 - 1969  = 48 años x 12 meses = 576 meses x 30 días = 17280 días x 24 horas = 
*
414720 horas y sigue encendida tan campante.*

----------------------------------

Es cierto que he visto lámparas de Neón de pulsadores de la luz de las escaleras y pasillos; que se han ido apagando con el paso de los años ( Con resistencia de 220 Kiloohmios a 220 Voltios AC en serie ).

Pero en el caso citado anteriormente, esa lámpara sigue ahí. Está detrás del marcoluz de una puerta. Le da el sol todos los días. Sigue brillando con la misma intensidad. 

Por la tarde o por la noche, basta mirar al marcoluz para cerciorarnos de que la alarma efectivamente sigue conectada.

_______________________________________________________________________

Por otro lado:

*Las antiguas pilas de Ni-Cd*...si tienen una carga tampón mínima, que las mantenga siempre cargadas, he visto que duran* más de 30 años* en perfectas condiciones. Sin derramar ningún tipo de líquido y funcionando perfectamente. 

Esa es la* única condición:* La *carga tampón mínima, de unos 5  ó  10 miliamperios* como mucho, una vez que se hallen cargadas.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 24, 2017)

*Cuando visitamos cualquier página web en la que confiamos, hay una manera de saber si realmente es fiable o si nos está metiendo gato por liebre:*

Tan fácil como lo siguiente:

Instale CCleaner si aún no lo tiene instalado. Es de piriform.com

https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download/standard

Siga los pasos que le pide.

Una vez instalado...

Ejecute CCleaner. Pero con el botón derecho del ratón. Pulse en *"Ejecutar como administrador"*

Ahora vaya a* Opciones*.


Ahora pulse en *Cookies.*

Verá las cookies que actualmente tiene su equipo, que le han entrado por diferentes páginas que ha visitado y que lo están ralentizando y espiando su actividad.

A continuación pulse en* Limpiador.*

A continuación pulse en *Analizar.*

Luego en* Ejecutar el limpiador*.

-------------------------------

Si ahora pulsa otra vez en Opciones y en Cookies...verá que han desaparecido todas las cookies que había antes y que su equipo va más rápido.


------------------------------
*
Y ahora la parte interesante:*

En estos momentos, su equipo está limpio de cookies...

*Entre en la página de la que quiere saber si es de verdad fiable o si se la está dando con queso:*

Por ejemplo: Entre en su banco, en su correo, en youtube, donde usted quiera...pero solo en esa página. No mezcle otras.

A veces solo basta con entrar en la página. No hace falta que indague en ella.

Una vez que haya salido de esa página en cuestión...


Haga lo ya aprendido:

Entre en CCleaner como administrador...pulse Opciones y pulse Cookies...

*¡Asómbrese de lo que se encuentra!*

Hasta algunos bancos...tan seguros...le meten cookies en su equipo para ver lo que usted hace, cuales son sus gustos, por donde deambula, por donde navega, qué es lo que pulsa, que es lo que elige, cuanto tiempo está en el lugar que eligió, etc..

Y hasta hay páginas que cuando sale de ellas, le comunican que las cookies han sido borradas "para que usted se quede tan tranquilo".


----------



## dearlana (Feb 19, 2018)

*Como evitar el Mal del Plomero:*

Tanto el Estaño como el Plomo, penetran a través de la piel. 

Aparte de los guantes de goma y tela ya indicados en posts anteriores, se puede trabajar sin ellos; pero usando algo tan sencillo como las pinzas. Pero las más adecuadas para eso son las que ahora les voy a poner en la foto.

Trabándolas en el dispensador de estaño, estas pinzas afiladas permiten "doblar" el estaño ( Aleación ). Pesan menos. Se enganchan con facilidad. Sobresalen menos.

Aparte de este dispensador, hay que tener otro rollo de estaño "suelto" por otro lado. Ese rollo se mantiene vertical por si solo. Y su hilo de estaño extendido mediante las pinzas, se puede llevar al lugar que se desee cogiendo el carrete por los extremos de plástico. Sin tocar el estaño para nada.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 19, 2018)

Soldar sobre una superficie niquelada:

Para esto no hay resina que valga. A veces se consigue pasando previamente una lima.

Pero lo que no falla y sin resina ninguna. Como hacía mi padre: 

Una simple gota de Ácido Sulfúrico diluido al 20 % ( 80 partes de agua ) sobre el lugar exacto donde queramos que se realice la soldadura.

El mismo calor del soldador "quema" el Ácido Sulfúrico restante. 

Si la pieza lo permite:  Realizar un enjuague con agua. Si no: Pasarle una servilleta mojada varias veces. 

Es conveniente ponerse gafas protectoras previamente. Por si acaso se producen salpicaduras.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 30, 2018)

*Tres ratones en vez de uno*: Lo acabo de hacer. Supongo que ocurrirá con todos los Pcs. Este es un Toshiba con W7. Utilicé un hub.

Los tres ratones funcionan a la vez. Ya lo había hecho anteriormente con dos.

Ahora están funcionando a la vez:

El ratón del touchpad + uno alámbrico + uno inalámbrico. De forma simultánea:

Por ejemplo:

Muevo el cursor con uno y cliqueo izquierdo con el otro y luego cliqueo derecho con el tercero. O cualquier otra combinación.

¿ Utilidades ?...

Miren una:

Repetir una secuencia de un vídeo como si fuera un GIF cuando nos interesa que el segundo de inicio sea el exacto:

Fijamos la posición del recorrido con el izquierdo de un ratón y sin mover para nada ese ratón...cliqueamos las repeticiones con el izquierdo del otro.

Si en el tercer ratón incorporamos un Flip-Flop en el circuito del pulsador izquierdo. ( Yo ya lo había hecho anteriormente incoporándole un microrrelé de 5 Voltios al Flip-Flop y metiéndolo todo dentro del ratón ):

Resultado: ( Eso también se puede hacer con solo dos ratones. Por eso lo relato por segunda vez en el foro ahora ) :  La secuencia GIF se repite indefinidamente. Y la podemos alargar o acortar sobre la marcha; simplemente alargando o acortando los pulsos previa sustitución del Flip-Flop por un 555 en paralelo con el pulsador izquierdo - Sin necesidad de software ni programa añadido de ninguna clase - .

Son secuencias "reales" modificables sobre la marcha.

Es como si un robot "que estuviese viendo la pantalla" "estuviera actuando sobre la marcha".

Detener esto sería como impedir que la persona no pudiese mover los dedos pulsando los ratones...o sea:  No controlable por software a menos que el programa correspondiente "inutilizase" lo imprescindible de los interfaces mínimos de usuario.

Ejemplo de lo anterior:

Lo que hacen en este foro a diferencia de otros. Está protegido por 24 horas entre respuestas independientes y posterior imposibilidad de editar...por el usuario.

____________________________

Si queremos guardar las secuencias citadas más arriba;  con variaciones temporales o sin ellas:

Podemos recurrir por ejemplo al SM recorder ( Gratuito ) o cualquier otro... y transportarlas a donde querramos
( Correo, vídeo, youtube, etc. Sin necesidad de ningún editor de imágenes para estos casos simples).


----------



## dearlana (Abr 7, 2018)

*No tire las máquinas de afeitar desechables usadas:*

Primero decirles que hay gente que solo las utiliza una vez. Pero si son las de una marca de calidad reconocida y que vienen con dos cuchillas paralelas:

Se pueden utilizar con total eficacia, simplemente sometiéndolas al chorro del agua del grifo a presión ( Presionando la salida del grifo para que el agua salga con mucha fuerza limpiadora ) en sentido contrario al filo de las cuchillas.

Una vez que se han utilizado todas esa veces y empiezan a "tirar" cuando uno se afeita...no las tire.

Utilizando dos alicates y/o un cortarrentes pequeño: Se le pueden sacar esas dos finas cuchillas...que todavía cortan como el c_ _ _ de su m_ _ _ _ .

No es necesario sacarlas del todo de su alojamiento como ahora verán en las fotos.

Vean una de las utilidades:

Todos sabemos que la parte posterior de los cuadros dura decenas de años sin que les entre la polilla ni el polvo ni los pececillos de plata...si la cubrimos con cinta ancha de embalar. Pasándoles luego por la parte de delante ( Por el cristal nó ) por encima de la madera: Una servilleta empapada en aceite de máquina de coser, aceite de coche, cualquier aceite de los que venden en las ferreterías. ( Aceite de comer: Nó ). Los cuadros quedan brillando y son "casi eternos" las fotos internas permanecen intactas y conservadas durante décadas.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aquí es donde intervienen esas cuchillas: Son tan delgadas y estrechas que permiten recortar los bordes de las cintas coincidentes con los bordes de los cuadros.

Se pueden cubrir las partes posteriores de los cuadros sin calcular nada y dejando salientes por todos lados. Luego : Con una de esas cuchillas ligeramente inclinadas: Pasarla justo por los bordes de la madera recubierta y retirar los sobrantes de cinta.

Tenga cuidado con esas cuchillas y sus dedos. Se las pueden dejar dentro de su compartimento y así protegemos los dedos. ( Se ve en las fotos ). 

En este último caso: Como pueden ver: Esos soportes ( En color azul ) : Permiten que, al terminar y guardar la cinta, no se adhiera el extremo ( Si nó: Luego sería muy difícil de despegar )...y, de paso: Quedan cinta y cortador juntos para la próxima operación.


----------



## dearlana (May 2, 2018)

*Los dispensadores de cinta adhesiva:*

Suele ocurrir con frecuencia que al ir a cortar la cinta adhesiva...es francamente difícil. Aparentemente la tira dentada no corta bien.

No es esa la causa.

Son los picos laterales de plástico...que están justo al borde de esa tira metálica dentada.

¿Como se soluciona fácilmente y de una vez para siempre?:

Con un cortauñas.

Hay dos tamaños de corta uñas. Estamos hablando del corta uñas "grande". El que viene para las uñas de los pies.

Se trata de enganchar esas puntas de plástico y "cortarlas" como si fueran esquinas de uñas.

Jamás volverá a fallar el corte de cinta adhesiva. Será mucho más rápido todo al forrar libros, paquetes de regalo, etc.

( Si no tiene a mano un corta uñas grande: Le vale un corta rentes pequeño. El que solemos tener todos para cortar las patillas de las resistencias, condensadores, etc. ).


----------



## dearlana (May 29, 2018)

*Soporte para el soldador:*

El vertical con forma de resorte es malísimo. Debido a su verticalidad = El calor del soldador sube. Debería ser horizontal. Pero entonces ya el soldador no se mantiene. Por eso se han abaratado tanto. Sin embargo: El porta rollos de estaño que suelen tener al lado algunos de esos modelos: Si vale.

*Todos los refrigeradores de aluminio más o menos grandes*: Puesto al revés...o sea: Con las chapas hacia abajo: Son excelentes y reciclados soportes para soldadores, que no tienen los problemas señalados más arriba.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 3, 2018)

*Escoba estrecha lineal:*
Cuantas veces hemos querido limpiar el fondo de ese mueble tocadiscos, armario, recoveco, esquina de habitación, esquinas debajo de muebles...etc., etc., etc. amén de pintar la esquina de un techo, por ejemplo:

Fíjense que utensilio más práctico y más barato: No lo van a dejar de apreciar en sus casas o en su lugar de trabajo. ( Coste total. 2,80 euros:

Un palo de aluminio de escobillón, una brocha larga curva y un poco de cinta aislante.

Longitud total: 166 centímetros. Ancho brocha curva: 2,5 centímetros.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 15, 2018)

*Blisters planos o lo plano de los blísteres:*

Normalmente: Los blisters en los que vienen los productos van a parar a la basura o en el mejor de los casos: Al reciclaje selectivo.

Sin embargo: * Las partes planas de esos blisters las podemos recortar *o
separar el resto; que sí irá al reciclaje.

Y es que esas partes planas y transparentes son placas ideales de aislamiento en electrónica.

Puestas entre la parte inferior de los circuitos impresos y la base de las cajas metálicas, sobre todo en montajes con poca holgura: Evitan cortocircuitos de las soldaduras, contra la caja metálica.

También son muy útiles cuando interesa sustituir una carátula de cristal que se ha roto ( Termómetros, barómetros, higrómetros, etc. ).

Sirven hasta para los llaveros de plástico de colores que vienen con una cartulina para escribir y se nos ha perdido la tira de plástico transparente.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 16, 2018)

Sí, hace años que lo hago, recorto el plástico liso y lo uso de "cristal", de aislante, de bisagras en cajas, para hacer cajones, etc...

En aiwa había una modificación que consistía en aislar la mecánica del cd con una lamina de plástico, para que le entrara el mínimo polvo posible al láser.

Con las mismas se pueden reciclar los sobrantes de las bridas para reforzar zonas rotas o rajadas, para improvisar bisagras, etc..


----------



## dearlana (Jul 18, 2018)

*No ponga la torre del Pc en el suelo.*

Sus ventiladores de refrigeración son una auténtica aspiradora...durante muchas horas seguidas...

...y toda esa basura va a parar a las aletas del refrigerador del microprocesador y de la tarjeta gráfica: Obstruyéndolas. Impidiendo la correcta refrigeración y aumentando la temperatura de los microprocesadores; que "para protegerse" : Se enlentecen.

Pero lo peor es esto:

Los contactos de las tarjetas de memoria ram se oxidan y empiezan los fallos en la reproducción de los vídeos.


-------------------------------


Búsquele un banquito o una base que la mantenga por lo menos a medio metro del suelo.


----------



## Dondin (Ago 25, 2018)

Hola chicos.
Permitidme que os lleve la contraria en algo....Si inventas algo y luego te enteras que ya estaba inventado, para ti, lo has inventado.
A mi me pasa a veces, desarrollo algo en mi cabeza, luego cuando lo cuento me dicen que ya existe. Como yo no lo sabía, lo estaba inventando. Obviamente la patente no me la van a conceder, pero al no saber que existía previamente, considero que lo estás inventando.
El desconocer la existencia de algo que se te ocurre, no te hace desistir. De hecho, el desarrollo mental, teórico y/o practico lo realizas, con lo cual has inventado. Ah que no eres el primero ??? Bueno eso ya tiene que ver con el tema de consecución de la patente o de la medalla. El merito, lo tienes.
Solo eso. Sin animo de moletar, solo era un razonamiento.
Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 25, 2018)

Sí, en realidad hay que darse una palmadita en la espalda y decirte "eres tan inteligente o mas que el que se te ha adelantado" y es cierto, algo que alguien ha diseñado y puesto a la venta es prácticamente lo mismo que tú llevabas tiempo rumiando.
Puede que incluso casi tuvieses un prototipo, pero lo habías dejado aparcado por falta de recursos. 

Hay que darse una vuelta por la web y comprobar que gente de diferentes nacionalidades, separados por miles de kilómetros o millas, están subiendo constantemente proyectos muy similares.
Estas personas con sistemas educativos muy diferentes y sin haber coincidido jamas, llegan a las mismas conclusiones e ideas.
Mas que desdichados o desanimados deberíamos sentirnos orgullosos de pertenecer a un grupo de seres vivos humanos (aunque algunos sean de un grupo aparte).
Por mi parte tengo tanta desidia encima que las ideas sólo se quedan en eso, ideas. 

Saludos.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 21, 2018)

*Conectar Reproductor de MP3 a Amplificador: Estos días me ha ido muy bien con esto: * Es muy fácil de hacer y funciona perfectamente:

Dos resistencias, dos trozos de cable blindado. Solo eso:

Tenemos dos trozos de cable blindado. Uno lo usamos como "Entrada" y el otro como "Salida".

Al de "Salida" le conectamos una resistencia en paralelo de 10 K.

Ambos trozos deben tener las mallas ( = Las "Masas" ) unidas.

El de "Entrada" lo conectamos en paralelo con el Altavoz del Reproductor de MP3 ( Este que es en forma de pequeña cajita con un solo altavoz y que vale unos 15 euros. Aunque vale cualquier otro; porque lo que nos interesa es sacar dos cables en paralelo con ese altavoz.

El cable central de este último: Lo conectamos a una resistencia de 1K  y el otro extremo de esta...al cable central  de "Salida".

Ya está: Hemos montado al aire y sobre la marcha un divisor de tensión, que: Por un lado tiene una resistencia de 1K y a continuación una resistencia de 10K. La primera está en serie con la señal que obtenemos del Altavoz. La segunda está en paralelo con la Salida hacia el Amplificador.

Esto tan sencillo, funciona de forma óptima: Al Amplificador Externo, le ponemos el potenciómetro del volumen a la mitad de su recorrido.

Al Reproductor de MP3 le ponemos el volumen en el 1 o en el 2.

Verán que la calidad del sonido es inmejorable. es un circuito muy "agradecido" por los resultados obtenidos.

...Y la gente pide eso como churros. Cantidad de gente tiene esos pequeños reproductores de MP3  y los quieren conectar a grandes amplificadores, para fiestas, para bailes, etc., sin más complicaciones.

Y de paso oímos la radio y los programas musicales en plan "cañonazo" y con una calidad increíble.

( Y más barato y rápido: Imposible).


----------



## Scooter (Sep 23, 2018)

Para mí lo que me hace falta siempre y en cada proyecto es un datalogger.
Osea, tomar datos del equipo a automatizar en su configuración actual.
A partir de esos datos decidir cómo o que se automatiza.
Es una cosa que me ha pasado en todos y cada uno de los casos que he tocado últimamente.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 23, 2018)

Hola Scooter: Especifica un poco más: ¿ No te vale un datalogger normal ?.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 24, 2018)

En cada caso haría falta uno distinto, alimentación, señales, acceso, entorno...
Quizás sea que me he hecho más reflexivo y a cada propuesta que recibo pido mas datos que la gente no tiene. Quieren mejorar algo sin conocer ese algo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2018)

Digamos que tu mismo quieres ser un DataLogger


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 25, 2018)

Hola *Sr. dearlana. *Un placer conocerlo.
Hoy por primera vez estoy leyendo algunos de sus magníficos inventos, y el primero de ellos que se llama
*Oscilador con un solo transistor, resistencia y condensador, *me llamó mucho la atención.
¿ Será factible utilizar ese oscilador para trabajar con radiofrecuencia, en la reparación de radios ?
Como no tengo muchos conocimientos de electrónica, me es difícil explicarle con precisión, el motivo
por el cual me vendría bien su construcción.
Si bien es un circuito muy simple y está bien explicado, tendrá Ud. algún inconveniente en subir algún
pequeño esquema a mano alzada ?
Lo Felicito por su creatividad y seguiré leyendo vuestros mensajes.
Que Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 25, 2018)

Hola DIAMANTEPURO: Tengo problemas para pasar las imágenes desde mi móvil al Pc. Lo he hecho en muy contadas ocasiones. 

    Ese oscilador se basa en el efecto de avalancha que produce la corriente inversa de la unión, en los transistores. Son los primeros osciladores que se hicieron. Yo los hacia con transistores de Germanio que requieren tensiones más bajas para funcionar. Tiene un uso prácticamente solo didáctico por su simplicidad.  Solo para que lo vean los alumnos como curiosidad y poco más. Porque la carga le influye en la frecuencia. Y el rendimiento energético es muy bajo. Habría que añadirle un circuito Seguidor de Emisor ( = Otro transistor ), con lo cual ya no vale la pena. 

   También requiere una tensión de alimentación inversa un poco alta ( No funcionaría con tensiones inferiores a unos 9 voltios usando transistores de Germanio ). Ahora le estoy escribiendo de memoria, pero a continuación le intentaré conseguir algo en imágenes. Creo que lo utilizaba como generador de pulsos, directo a altavoz. Lo volveré a mirar en este foro para ver lo que puse.

   Un Oscilador con Complementarios ( Con solo dos transistores ) Tiene un margen de frecuencias y de potencia muy superior.
Hola de nuevo DIAMANTE PURO:

Ya vi ese tema de Marzo de 2013.

La mejor utilidad es en BF, como Generador de Pulsos. Directo a un altavoz de 8 ohmios, se oía el "toc toc..."

Al ser No Senoidal, es probable que produzca armónicos que lleguen a la RF.

Para hacer algo útil en RF se debe trabajar con el Osciloscopio.

Puedes probar con el económico BC548. El Emisor normalmente es negativo. Pues lo hacemos trabajar al revés. Le pones una Resistencia de Carga de por ejemplo 1K soldada al Colector.

El Positivo de la pila de 9 voltios lo unes al Emisor y el Negativo a la Resistencia de 1K que va a parar al Colector.

En paralelo con la R de 1 K = El Osciloscopio. También puedes conectarlo "En Paralelo" con el transistor.

Verás que "no pasa nada".

Ahora conecta un condensador no polarizado de por ejemplo = 0.1 microfaradios en Paralelo entre el Emisor y el Colector.

Aparecerán los pulsos.

Ahora solo tienes que ir bajando los valores del condensador para que la frecuencia vaya subiendo a lo que quieras llegar.

 ( La base creo que yo la dejaba libre. Pero como es tan sencillo todo...una vez que obtengas  pulsos puedes probar con el condensador entre Emisor y Base...Entre Emisor y Colector, etc.

-----------------

Antiguamente se conseguían Diodos Gunn que se colocaban en lugar del transistor citado y se obtenían frecuencias de Gigahertz. Comercialmente no los he vuelto a ver por estos lares.

Todo lo que te he puesto es de memoria de lo que recuerdo que hacía en aquella época.
-------------------------------------

Si no tienes osciloscopio tampoco te preocupes: Sustitúyelo por una radio de AM sintonizándola en un punto donde no hayan emisoras, tocando con su antena los diferentes puntos del circuito.

El condensador "En Paralelo" del circuito lo cambias por un condensador variable...hasta que oigas el "zumbido" en la radio.

También puedes sintonizar una emisora y mover el condensador variable hasta que oigas la "Onda de Batido"...y hasta puede que consigas que la emisora en cuestión " se apague" ( deje de oírse ).


----------



## dearlana (Sep 26, 2018)

Para DIAMANTEPURO:

Onubaelectronica


dearlana dijo:


> Para DIAMANTEPURO:
> 
> Onubaelectronica[/QUOTE
> 
> Es un  artículo sobre el Efecto Avalancha y la Generación de Ruido de Alta Frecuencia; en este caso: Mediante Diodo Gunn


----------



## dearlana (Oct 21, 2018)

Miren que círculo más guapo:


----------



## dearlana (Oct 26, 2018)

*No enchufen las radios antiguas arrimadas durante mucho tiempo, a la red:*

¿ Porqué ?:

Los condensadores electrolíticos de la fuente de alimentación pueden cortocircuitarse e incluso explotar.

Solución: 

Tener a mano dos transformadores " de nevera ". Y conectarlos en serie: De manera que al primero le entren los 220
 ( Enchufe de color rojo) Voltios AC y los 125 Voltios del secundario ( Enchufe de color negro ) le entren al otro transformador por su entrada de 220 Voltios. A la salida de ese segundo transformador tendremos unos 60 y pico Voltios. 

Esos 60 y pico Voltios son los que aplicaremos a la radio antigua ( Enchufar la radio antigua en el enchufe de color negro del segundo transformador ).

De esta forma: La corriente rectificada no le llegará de primera vez y de golpe...toda, a esos condensadores electrolíticos de filtraje,  de elevado valor ( Suelen ser los mayores que se ven en todo el chasis de la radio ).

...
 Si no pasa nada, las lámparas ( = tubos ) de la radio se encenderán muy lentamente y la radio apenas funcionará.

Se deja en esa situación durante cinco o diez minutos.

Si los condensadores electrolíticos estaban bien, no ocurrirá nada. Si ya estaban irrecuperables, se pondrán a soltar líquido, a inflarse y a oler a quemado ( Sustitución obligatoria ).

Si no pasó nada después de los 10 minutos: Ya se podrá conectar la radio directamente a la red. A la red de 125 Voltios, si la radio era muy antigua y solo tenía esa tensión de entrada...o a la de 220 Voltios si la radio admitía esa tensión.

Si la radio es muy antigua y solo para conectar a tensiones de 110 Voltios, se puede enchufar a 125 Voltios AC sin ningún problema. 

Es obvio que si nuestra tensión de red es de 220 V AC, para la radio anterior, tendremos que utilizar uno de los transformadores "de nevera", de unos 300 Vatios, para alimentar esa radio. ( Los hay de 100 Vatios, incluso de 60 Vatios, pero trabajan muy calientes y no vale la pena usarlos para eso. Mínimo : 300 Vatios ).


----------



## dearlana (Nov 8, 2018)

Me voy a inventar lo siguiente sobre la marcha. Sin medir nada con el Capacímetro. Salvo error u omisión, como dicen los administrativos...espero no equivocarme. Caso de que ocurra, me corrigen sin ningún problema.


*Vamos a fabricar un condensador con dos plaquitas o dos láminas metálicas*. De hojalata (= latón), de aluminio, de papel de aluminio, por ejemplo.

Y de paso vamos a ir viendo " como se fabrican las fórmulas matemáticas;  en general".

¿Estamos de acuerdo en que cuanto mayor sea la superficie de las placas de un condensador ( Cuanto más grande, cuanto más gordo sea )...ese Condensador tendrá mayor valor, mayor Capacidad ?.

¿Sí?...

Entonces, el valor de la Superficie de las placas, debe ir en la parte superior, la parte de arriba de la fórmula (= El Numerador de la Fracción de la fórmula que vamos a fabricar). ( "Directamente Proporcional").

-----------------

Ahora:

¿Estamos de acuerdo en que cuanto mayor sea la separación de las placas, cuanto más separadas estén, más difícil es que se puedan influenciar entre sí y por lo tanto, será menor la Capacidad del condensador que queremos fabricar?.

¿Sí?

Entonces, la distancia entre las placas del condensador debe ir en la parte de abajo de la fórmula (= El Denominador de la fracción de la fórmula ) ( Inversamente proporcional), porque va a a "dividir el resultado"...porque va a hacer menor el resultado. Porque cuanto mayor sea el número que esté en la parte de abajo de una fracción...más pequeño va a ser el resultado de esa fracción( = Menos Capacidad nos va a dar al final ).

--------------------


*Fórmula: *

*C* = *S*/  ( *d* x 1000 )                                                (  C es la Capacidad del Condensador, en picofaradios )      

*S* = *S*uperficie de una de las placas del condensador ( Aunque tienen que ser dos placas, se toma la Superficie de la cara de una sola)...en centímetros cuadrados.

*d* = *d*istancia entre las dos placas del condensador...en milímetros.

------------------

Ejemplo:

Dos trozos cuadrados de papel de aluminio, que miden 10x10 centímetros de lado.

Superficie = S = 100 centímetros cuadrados.

Separación entre las dos placas = d = Por ejemplo 5 milímetros.

-----------------

Cálculo de la Capacidad del condensador que hemos construído:

C = 100 / (5x1000)

= 0,2 picofaradios.

En la práctica, el valor obtenido es siempre menor y constante.

Ese resultado se debe multiplicar por un número menor que 1 , concretamente 0,8859

O sea que a la fórmula le podemos meter ese número delante, porque hemos comprobado que las medidas reales, hagamos lo que hagamos ( Condensadores pequeños, condensadores grandes, placas más separadas, placas menos separadas ) siempre son más exactas si multiplicamos la fórmula por 0,8859. A este número que no varía, es a lo que en las fórmulas se llama una Constante.

--------------------

Fórmula perfeccionada:

C = 0,8859 x S /  (dx1000).

---------------------

Que en el caso anterior, el resultado sería 0,2 x 0,8859 = 0,177 picofaradios.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Fuente origen de esta fórmula: Libro "Formulario de Electrónica", 4ª Edicición, de Ediciones Ceac. Año 1984.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

¿Y en qué ha consistido mi invento?...

En hacerla más asequible a los materiales y medidas ( Una simple regla de plástico ) de los que disponemos cotidianamente.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________

La fórmula original era:

C = ( 0,8859 x Épsilon x S ( n- 1 ) )  / ( 10 elevado a 7 x  d ) ( C en Microfaradios, S en centímetros cuadrados, d en centímetros, n, número de placas ).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

El resultado de nuestro experimento da poca Capacidad porque la distancia entre las placas de nuestro Condensador " es muy grande ". Lo normal y práctico sería que estuviesen más "pegadas", más cerca una de la otra.

Pues bien:

Las vamos a acercar mucho, pero para que no rocen una con la otra, para que no se toquen, les vamos a meter un folio entremedio.

Ahora la distancia d es mucho más pequeña. ( = 0,1 milímetros ).

El resultado sería:

C = 0,8859 x 100   /  ( 0,1 x 1000 )

C = 20 picofaradios.

( Lo podemos obtener por simple lógica, sin necesidad de hacer cálculos ).

...   ...   ...   ...

Pero ¿ qué a pasado? :

Que entre las dos placas, que solo había aire...ahora hay papel...que tiene la propiedad de aumentar más la capacidad  de nuesto maravilloso condensador. Concretamente, de multiplicar por 1,5 la Capacidad del Condensador.

Resultado final = 20 picofaradios x 1,5    =  30 picofaradios.

-----------------------------

Resumiendo:

Si el condensador no tiene "nada" al medio ( O sea solo tiene aire ):

La fórmula es la más sencilla:

C = 0,889 x   S   / ( d x 1000 )

Si le metemos una sustancia entre las dos placas...

Va a tener una Capacidad mayor que si fuera solo aire.

Por eso a la fórmula más general ( Para todas las sustancias, aire y lo que sea ) se le pone delante la letra Épsilon.

C = Épsilon x 0,8859 x S   / (d x 1000 ).

Si es papel = Épsilón es 1,5.

Si es Papel parafinado ( El que se usa en los paquetes de etiquetas de precios, para que las etiquetas se puedan separar fácilmente de ese papel y pegarlas donde queramos )...

Entonces Épsilon vale 3,5 ( ¡ Muy intersante...nó ?.

Nuestro Condensador ahora tendría 20 x 3,5 = 70 picofaradios...con las mismas láminas de papel de aluminio del principio.

¿ Y que le podemos meter al medio de las láminas para que nos de más Capacidad todavia ?:

Glicerina.

( La venden en las farmacias ).

Si le ponemos Glicerina al medio, Épsilon vale  56.

Nuestro condensador tendría entonces 20 x 56 = 1120 picofaradios   = 1, 120 Microfaradios.

-------------------------------


Lo que haya entre las dos placas se llama dieléctrico ( = aire, papel normal, papel parafinado, glicerina u otras sustancias ).

La propiedad de multiplicar el valor de la Capacidad que tenga esa sustancia, se llama " Constante dieléctrica del dieléctrico" y se representa por la letra Épsilon, que es como una E mayúscula escrita el revés ( Más o menos ).

La terminología anterior es la que nos confunde a todos y que hace que una fórmula sencilla cueste más de ser retenida en la memoria. Pero vamos: Que no es tan complicado.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 28, 2018)

*Para médicos y especialistas:*

Para essa gente: Se pueden fabricar linternas muy finas utilizando *diodos LEDs de luz cálida de 1 Vatio y pilas AAAA. *

Las linternas "normales" actuales para la observación de la garganta: O son de lámparas halógenas miniatura ( = Mucho consumo. Linternas carísimas )... o *son de diodos LEDs de luz blanca.*

Por desgracia, esa luz última hace que las gargantas se vean como si fuesen gargantas de cadáveres. Sin componente rojo natural ninguno. Todo blanquecino. Muy difíciles de diagnosticar.

Si le van a uno de estos profesionales con linternas tipo lápiz y de *diodos LEDs de luz cálida*...se las quitan de las manos. Le compran varias de repuesto y cuando sus compañeros las vean les van a encargar más a usted.

Ni lo dude.  ¡ Comprobado !.


----------



## dearlana (Ene 27, 2019)

Si su *Sistema Operativo es Windows 7.*

Si usted utiliza *CCleaner.*

Habrá observado que lo más que lo ralentiza son las cookies de Internet Explorer.

Usted dirá: Pero es que yo tengo además instalado el Google Chrome y ese es que utilizo. E incluso lo tengo como Navegador Predeterminado.

Da igual, las cookies de Internet Explorer se van a meter sin su consentimiento y le van a ralentizar el limpiador CCleaner, aunque esté utilizando el Chrome y no el I.E.

*Solución:*

Vaya a I.E. y pulse en Opciones de Internet...luego pulse en Privacidad...y ahí, con el ratón pulse y arrastre hacia arriba, hasta el tope,  el cursor de las cookies ( = No permitir cookies ningunas o algo así )...

*Se acabó el problema:*

Verá que el CCleaner ahora va como un cohete. ni punto de comparación con lo que ocurría antes de hacer esto.

También es bueno marcar el cuadrito: " Borrar el Historial de Exploración al salir ". Aunque eso se supone que usted ya lo había realizado anteriormente.

Si usted utiliza *Windows 10*:

Ponga el Chrome como Navegador Predeterminado. 

Verá que el CCleaner se embala y es mucho más efectivo y tarda muchísimo menos tiempo.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Otro truquito "guay del paraguay":

Usted utiliza* Chrome.*

Y tiene instalado el *WOT*. ( Si usted no tiene instalado eso en Chrome, es como navegar dando palos de ciego y recibiendo tortazos a diestro y siniestro, amén de virus, spyes, malwares, etc., etc.

Pero e aquí que:

También tiene instalado usted el* Spybot Search and Destroy*:

Y cada vez que utiliza este último para limpiar la Pc de posibles espías...el programa anterior...se le carga al WOT.

Y usted tiene que ir a " Herramientas " y luego a " Extensiones " del Chrome y reparar el WOT...cada vez.

*Solución:*

Cuando termina de trabajar el Spybot, le presenta los cuadritos con todo marcado...para que luego usted pulse abajo: " Fix selected " o resolver problemas o algo así, si está en español.

El cuadrito último de arriba es el del WOT ( Fíjese que dice Google Chrome...extensións...aunque no diga WOT explicitamente ).

Desmarque ese solamente...

Ya está.

No se le va a estropear el WOT. Seguirá ahí.

-----------------------------

Si no hace eso y repara y vuelve a reparar....verá que aunque repare el WOT y aparezca el circulito verde arriba, a la derecha de Chrome:

Cuando pulse buscar algo en Chrome: Por ejemplo: " Coche "...no le van a a parecer los circulitos verdes, rojos o amarillos o grises correspondientes al lado de cada resultado.

Si esto le pasó: Debe desinstalar el Chrome usando las " Herramientas " de CCleaner...luego volver a instalar el Chrome y luego volver a instalar el WOT.

Verá que le vuelven a aparecer los circulitos indicadores. y "salvadores" para evitar más de un desaguisado


----------



## dearlana (Feb 23, 2019)

*Soldador de aire caliente:*

Se trata de sustituir la punta de cobre de un soldador por un tubo de cobre del grosor adecuado a esos vatios.

El tubo de cobre hace una espira, de manera que quede un poco separado del cuerpo de la resistencia calefactora; para evitar el calor que le pueda llegar a la manguera.

Se le conecta la manguera. Esta a una llave y esta a la salida del aireador de una pecera.

Podemos regular mediante la llave, la velocidad de salida del aire por el tubo.

El aire sale a 400 grados de temperatura, aproximadamente.


----------



## aav (Feb 24, 2019)

dearlana dijo:


> *Soldador de aire caliente:*
> 
> Se trata de sustituir la punta de cobre de un soldador por un tubo de cobre del grosor adecuado a esos vatios... (suprimido por comodidad).




Considero a algunos de tus aportes como mínimo inspiradores. En este caso aún no logré imaginármelo. ¿Podrías acompañar un esquema si aún es proyecto? o unas fotos si ya es prototipo (video mejor ).

En ESTE enlace del sitio INSTRUCTABLES (Que entre paréntesis siempre recomiendo en general a los manitas y no solo para este tema aunque en este sitio lo deben conocer) ...digo que en el enlace hay un proyecto desarrollado que parece viable y hecho a ~1/5 del costo de una estacion de soldado.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 4, 2019)

Lo conocía. Instructables es fabuloso.

El soldador del aire caliente ahora lo tengo a 30 kilómetros de distancia. Estoy en unos lados o en otros, por temporadas. La vez anterior le hice unas fotos con el S4 que luego no pude subir aquí. Cuando vaya, intentaré con otro teléfono.

El tubo de cobre de 3 o de 4 milímetros de diámetro lo compré en un distribuidor de repuestos para neveras y lavadoras. El soldador, en un chino.

El tubo le entra al soldador lateralmente, pasa por dentro de la resistencia calefactora y sale por la punta del soldador. No es muy fácil consegujir eso.

Hay otra alternativa que es: Rodear con una chapilla los agujeros de "refrigeración" del tubo o cuerpo del soldador entre la resistencia y el mango ( Para que no queme el mango  la mano del usuario )  con el fin de taparlos y meterle el aire desde atrás al soldador ( El aire atraviesaría mango y cuerpo del soldador ). De esta forma: Solo tendríamos que sustituir la punta del soldador por un trozo recto de tubito de cobre. Pero esa alternativa no la he hecho yo.

La bomba de aire de pecera y la llave para regular el paso del aire, valen cualesquiera ( Si la bomba es pequeña, habrá que abrir más la llave. Si la bomba es grande habrá que cerrar más la llave. Se compensa una cosa con la otra ).


----------



## dearlana (Mar 7, 2019)

Para aav:

Intenté hoy fotografiar al Soldador de Aire Caliente con un celular Wolder.

Con el Samsung S4 no hubo manera. No me sale: " Abrir carpeta para ver los archivos".

Al ir a pasar las fotos del Wolder a la Pc: "No se pudo instalar controlador de dispositivo". 

Pasar fotos desde los móviles al ordenador ha sido mi eterno problema. En este y en otros foros.

Lo seguiré intentando. Desde que lo consiga ( Con otro móvil ) volveré a comunicarme con usted.


----------



## Picapiedra (Mar 7, 2019)

dearlana dijo:


> *Fusible de emergencia:*
> 
> Éste truco es más viejo que Matusalén:
> 
> ...


 
Un tipo sustituyó un fusible tipo americano , con una bala calibre #.22.
Y cada vez que hacía corto circuito, le "avisaba".


----------



## dearlana (Mar 10, 2019)

Para aav:
 Imagen solicitada. La conseguí hoy con un S5:


----------



## dearlana (May 25, 2019)

Ahora cada vez están fabricando lámparas LED Edison de más y más vatios. Las de 18 vatios se calientan que son un primor. No tienen refrigerador metálico externo. Por fuera son todo plástico ( = Más aumenta la temperatura interna de la lámpara ).

El circuito alimentador de la serie de LEDs en Continua si sigue operativo. Pero desde que se quema uno de esos LEDs...la lámpara "no enciende".

En lugar de envíarla al reciclaje:

Quitar la carcasa semiesférica del difusor, usando un cuchillo inoxidable de los italianos.

Descubierta la serie de LEDs, observarán que uno está negro.

Con suerte, estarán sanos el resto: Se pueden recuperar para otras cosas.

Si puentean el que está negro: Como son muchos LEDs en serie y si los demás están sanos: La lámpara vuelve a "encender".

Ahora hay que dejarla sin el difusor porque se va a calentar un poquito más que antes. Eso se puede hacer si la lámpara está en un techo lo suficientemente alto y con la seguridad de que no vaya a ser manipulada por inexpertos o por menores.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 25, 2019)

*Comprobador de mandos a distancia ecológico, ultrasencillo y que no gasta pilas:*

Solo consta de dos partes: 

--- Un diodo LED infrarrojo emisor ( El que está en todos los mandos infrarrojos ) ( = 40 céntimos de euro ) ( O sacarlo de un mando desechado por las teclas mal, por ejemplo ).

--- Y un tweeter piezoeléctrico ( Son los más baratos: Unos 3 euros ).

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Se conectan en paralelo. No importan las polaridades.

Para probar un mando: Se enfrentan: El LED anterior con el LED del mando.

Ya está.

Vale la pena que lo prueben.

Si no tienen tweeter, les vale un altavoz plegado metálico ( De sirena de alarma ).

Si no tienen ni altavoz plegado ni tweeter, les vale un micrófono electrodinámico.

Si no tienen nada de lo anterior:

Unos auriculares de 32 ohmios ( Los más fáciles y baratos de conseguir. Por ejemplo: 
En los chinos ).

-----------------------------

Como más suena es con el tweeter.

Pero en todos los otros casos también suenan los trenes de impulsos de salida del mando.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 12, 2019)

*Experimento actual: Bombillas LEDs en garajes:*

Problema: Se averían.

Causa: Bombillas LED de 18 Vatios. Luz fría. = Se calientan demasiado.

*Truco: " Pelarlas ".*

Esas bombillas tienen un buen refrigerador de aluminio interiormente. Pero al recubrirlo con plástico y ser herméticas las bombillas: Es casi como si no existiera. Radían poco calor al exterior.
*
Hay que hacerles dos cosas:*

Quitarles el difusor ( El cristal semiesférico ), usando el filo de un cuchillo y palanqueando.

Y quitarles el plástico que recubre al refrigerador. Se le saca " a lascas " y con precaución y cuidado de que no se nos escape el cuchillo ( Ese plástico es especialmente fuerte ).

Si la instalación está conectada: Cogerlas con un trapo seco en el momento de roscarlas. Se supone que están a suficiente altura como para que nadie las toque luego con las manos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2019)

La electrónica produce locura temporal


----------



## dearlana (Jul 18, 2019)

*En defensa de las bombillas incandescentes y de las pilas de Zinc-Carbón:*

1 ) A ver donde conseguimos una *resistencia de 100 Vatios* por 60 céntimos. Y no digamos una de *500 Vatios*. ( Las tubulares de los focos ).

2 ) A ver como* incubamos* los huevos de forma económica; para que salgan los pollos.

3 ) A ver como evitamos los aparatos estropeados por encontrarnos con las actuale* pilas alcalinas reventadas*. Sobre todo en los relojes y en las calculadoras. Ocurre mucho con las AA con las AAA,  con las 1130,  con las 384, con las LR44 y con las de 9 Voltios.

4 ) A ver como* aliviamos los dolores con calor irradiado a distancia*. ( ¿ Con diodos LEDs Infrarrojos ? ).

5 ) A ver donde* conseguimos* la *continuidad* de* espectro* y la* calidad cromática *de la* Luz* de* Incandescencia*.

6 ) A ver *la contaminación que produce una pila alcalina*, comparada con la de una de* Zinc-Carbón*. ( Estas últimas se pueden incluso enterrar en las macetas y *las plantas crecen y se desarrollan mucho más* ).

7 ) A ver cuando* el ahorro* *de coste de fabricación y materiales *que requiere una pila* Zinc-Carbón *puede ser superado por la fabricación de pilas alcalinas.

9 ) *La tecnología actual *puede permitirse el lujo de volver a las pilas *Zinc-Carbón*, debido al consumo mucho más reducido de todos los aparatos actuales.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 24, 2019)

*Lo de los espúreos, los armónicos y la luz ultravioleta  está bien claro:*


peligro y engaño en las bombilas led - YouTube


----------



## dearlana (Jul 30, 2019)

*En este otro caso: Una persona con buena fe intenta ayudar a la gente, pero al no tener los conocimientos necesarios, comete un error gordo:*

0,47 Microfaradios conectados en paralelo con la AC ( Para quitarle el " parpadeo " a la bombilla,  o a la lámpara LED, si la hubiere )... que le llega a la bombilla de bajo consumo cuando la encendamos: Suponen una carga de Reactancia Capacitiva, en paralelo con la misma, que produce un consumo añadido, que podría ser incluso mayor que el de la propia lámpara... todo el tiempo que esa bombilla esté encendida.

La solución correcta sería: 

Cambiar el orden de los cables que van al interruptor, utilizando el " Vivo " para el funcionamiento del mismo. De manera que: Cuando el interruptor esté abierto: "No siga estando el vivo en el circuito que va a la bombilla" Porque el efecto capacitivo de los cables de retorno; aunque poco: Hace que el condensador interno serie de la bombilla se vaya cargando...encendiendo la bombilla...descargándose...apagándose la bombilla...volviéndose a cargar...y así sucesivamente ). 

Otra solución: Quitar el piloto de Neón que está en paralelo con el interruptor o ponerle una resistencia serie de 1 Megaohmio ( Se sique encontrando el interruptor en la oscuridad ). 

Otra solución sería: Una resistencia de medio vatio y 1 Megaohmio en paralelo con la bombilla: Eso sí es un consumo ínfimo paralelo.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 30, 2019)

Ya hice el cálculo bastante aproximado:

Cuando la lámpara esté encendida, ese condensador supone unos 7,92 Vatios extras de gasto innecesario.

*Cálculo fácil de la  Reactancia Capacitiva de un condensador conectado en paralelo con la Corriente Alterna, si la Frecuencia de esta es de 50 Hertzios y el valor del condensador está en Microfaradios:*

Aquí aprovechamos que, como en la fórmula de la Reactancia Capacitiva no hay ningún signo más ni ningún signo menos y es una Fracción:


                     1
Rc =    ______________________

            2x 3,1416   x f   x C

Como C está en Microfaradios y en la fórmula hay que poner Faradios, El valor de los Microfaradios hay que multiplicarlo por
      -6
10

Como en ninguna parte de la Fracción no hay signos + ni signos -

             -6
El      10        lo podemos subir a "la parte de arriba" de la fracción ( = " El Numerador " )...cambiándole el signo menos por un signo más:
                   +6
             10
Rc =   __________________________

             2x3,1416  x f  x C 

Pero como la frecuencia es de 50 Hertzios y está en " la parte de abajo " de la Fracción ( = El Denominador " ).
                   +6                                                    +5                                                +4
               10                                                     10                                               10
Rc =   __________________________       =     ___________________________   =  _________________________

            2 x 3,1416 x 5 x 10  x 1                   3,1416 x 10                                      3,1416

O sea que:


Si la frecuencia de nuestra red es de 50 Hertzios y tenemos un Condensador en Microfaradios y queremos saber a qué " Resistencia " equivale si lo ponemos En Serie con algo conectado a la red que tenga una "resistencia pura" ( Por ejemplo: Una lámpara de filamento ),  o simplemente conectándolo En Paralelo con el enchufe de la red de 50 Hertzios:

*Solo tendremos que dividir 100000 entre 3,1416 y lo que nos de, lo dividimos por el valor del condensador en microfaradios.*

Ya está...miren que fácil se ha quedado todo para hacer el cálculo.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aplicando esto al caso del señor que ponía el condensador en paralelo con la lámpara de bajo consumo:

100000 dividido por 3,1416 nos da en la calculadora = 3183,091418    Ahora eso lo dividimos por los 0,46 Microfaradios del Condensador del ejemplo y nos da 6919, 76 ohmios.

                               Voltios                     220 Voltios
Como Intensidad  = Voltios Dividido por Resistencia =____________________    =  ______________________     =     0,031 Amperios


Y como Vatios = Intensidad x Voltios   =   0,031 Amperios  x  220 Voltios    = * 6,99 Vatios exactamente*
                                        Resistencia            6919,76 ohmios
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

( El automatismo de los algoritmos del foro me destrozó las fórmulas, pero es fácil de entenderlo todo ).


____________________________________________________________________________________________________


*Y si la Frecuencia de su red es de 60 Herzios*, en vez de 50 Hertzios...Seguirá aplicando la fórmula anterior...y el resultado que le de...lo multiplica por 1,2

----------------------------------------------------

Por ejemplo; 

Si la Frecuencia de la red es de 60 Hertzios...los ohmios serán 6919,76 x 1,2   = 8303,712 ohmios.

Y los Vatios serán 6,99 dividido por 1,2  = 5, 825 Vatios.

Volví a ver el vídeo para asegurarme de un valor estandar que me vino  la memoria: Efectivamente : El condensador es de 0,47 Microfaradios.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 2, 2019)

*Recuperar un pendrive roto externamente:*

Los pendrives rojos de una marca muy conocida. Los más rápidos: Los han construido con una carcasa tan delicada y una precisión de medidas en la parte del conector, toda de plástico negro...que...puede ocurrir que al sacarlos, se parta uno de los lados del conector, la parte plana que forma la base.

Al quedarse sin esa parte ( Es tan fina que ni pegamento ni nada puede unir eso )...al enchufar el pendrive...se queda "bailando" y eso es terrorífico porque las finas láminas pueden hacer contacto intermitente si nos empeñamos en que hagan contacto "empujándo" el conector para arriba.

Solución muy sencilla:

Aprovechar uno de esos cables baratos que venden separados para los alimentadores de USB hacia micro-usb...o, como en mi caso: Aprovechar uno de esos cables rotos ( Se suelen ir rompiendo por la parte del conector micro-usb. Nosotros aprovechamos la parte del conector USB ).

Soldamos los cuatro cables en las tiras del pendrive roto. Viendo las tiras desde arriba, de izquierda a derecha, en este orden: Rojo, Blanco, Verde y Negro.

-------------------

Solucionado: De un pendrive inutilizado que se iba a la basura y un cable de alimentador de móvil que llevaba el mismo camino:

Hemos obtenido un pendrive "flexible" y perfectamente funcional. Amén de recuperar los archivos que en él habían. ( Voy a intentar sacar del móvil al Pc la foto. Aunque este Galaxy 4 hace lo que quiere y cuando quiere )


----------



## dearlana (Sep 2, 2019)

Ayer construí al aire y sobre la marcha: Un oscilador con Complementarios que ataca a un Tweeter con 7,2 KHz; que es la Frecuencia Fundamental de mi Acúfeno. Regulado para los decibelios externos, adecuados a lo que yo percibo. Para que la gente pueda comprobar de primera mano el infierno en el que vivimos algunos las 24 horas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2019)

Fijate un masaje con golpeteos en la cabeza que los silencian por un rato

palmadas acufenos - YouTube


----------



## dearlana (Sep 5, 2019)

Gracias Dosmetros. He visto y probado de todo desde 1991. Lo único que me ha hecho algo momentáneo:  Esto:

Seguro que habrá más gente en el foro con este problema. Por si quieren probar esto:


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 5, 2019)

Mi viejita tiene problemas de oido, por el derecho ya no oye y por el izquierdo algo. Le compré un amplificador de oido y se apaña.
Hace un tiempo se quejaba de ruidos y pitidos sobre todo por las noches y se lo comentó a la doctora, esta le contó una milonga de mezcla o no sé qué de frecuencias y le aconsejó que durmiese con el amplificador puesto. Después de dormir varios días con él ya no ha vuelto a quejarse y vuelve a dormir sin el aparato. 

Le había pasado anteriormente pero práticamente hicieron oidos sordos a su problema.
Supongo que el hecho de tener el oido tapado e "inyectando" el sonido ambiente contrarrestaba los ruidos y pitidos.

Quizás la doctora pensaba en el Tinitus pero no se supo explicar o se quedó a medias.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 22, 2019)

*Martillo chino pequeño, barato y de mala calidad...* ( A mí me costó 2 euros;  aunque le tuve que clavar un par de clavos al mango, porque estaba un poco suelto y daba más vueltas que un garbanzo en la boca de un viejo )  *= Joya de Oro:*

¿ Poqué ?:

¿ Verdad que nunca se les había ocurrido meterle una broca de Cobalto de 1,5 milímetros o de 2 milímetros por la parte plana donde impactaría con los clavos ?.

La cabeza de los alfileres de acero es de 1,65 milímetros de ancho. o sea que esa costaría un poco meterla por el martillo ( La cabeza del alfiler ) , a menos que jugaramos un poco con la broca al perforar;  para que los 1,5 milímetros del agujero se transformasen en algo más. Pero esa broca sería la ideal.

Es igual. Con la de 2 milímetros también funciona:

*El agujero debe estar lo más próximo posible a la esquina* de la superficie plana del martillo y por el lado izquierdo. Tienen que agujerar despacio; echándole unas gotitas de aceite de vez en cuando, porque la broca, al ir penetrando: Si es en seco: Tiende a atorarse porque al calentarse se dilata y se frena contra las paredes de su propio agujero. El aceite además: " Refrigera un poco ".

La profundidad de ese agujero es a gusto del consumidor. Pero siempre mayor que la mitad del alfiler de acero que se quiere meter ahí dentro. Lo ideal sería que la punta del alfiler quedara asomando como mínimo: 1 centímetro.

*Ya está terminada nuestra herramienta especial. *

Meta un alfiler de acero ahí dentro y clávelo, de un martillazo en seco,  donde menos se pueda imaginar:

Una tabla.

Una pared.

Una chapa de novopán.

El interior de un armario. para colgar cosas pequeñas ( Relojes con sus correas, llaveros, llaves de puertas, anillos, etc. ).

Nuestro tablero de herramientas para colgar cables de colores con pinzas de cococrilo y similares. Etc., etc.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 27, 2019)

*¿ Quiere trabajar más rápido con su Pc de sobremesa ( = "torre" ):*

Tenga a mano el conector de red. El cable que va entre el router y su Pc   ( Conocido como Cable de Red y como Cable RJ45 ).

Vamos a suponer que usted ya tenga instalado el CCleaner ( ¿ Quien nó, a fecha de hoy ):

Toda la "basura" de Internet entra por ese cable y sale con información de su Pc, a través de ese dichoso cable.

Si usted va a trabajar con archivos, con pendrives y similares y no necesita Internet en ese momento:

Desenchufe ese cable.

Si usted va a poner el AntiSpy, el Antivirus...incluso: Si usted va a usar el CCleaner: 

Desenchufe ese cable.

Cualquier otra cosa que usted vaya a hacer con su Pc y que no necesite de Internet:

Desenchufe ese cable.

Verá que todo va como un cohete.

¿ Porqué ?.

Las cookies, los spyes...todo: No pueden enviar fuera toda la información de todo lo que usted está haciendo.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Haga la prueba:

Enchufe el cable.

Entre en cualquier página de Internet. La que usted quiera. Da igual. Todas están como lobas esperando a que usted entre en ellas.

Haga cualquier cosa en esa página. O mejor aún: No haga nada. Solo entre y luego salga.

Ahora Pulse en CCleaner/Opciones/Cookies.

Compruebe todo lo que ya le entró a su Pc a hacer seguimiento de lo que usted hace.

Ahora limpie todo y el Registro con CCleaner.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ahora desconecte el cable.

Trabaje en la Pc, con Word, con archivos, con pendrives, etc., etc. Verá que todo va viento en popa.

Utilice ahora el CCleaner/Opciones/Cookies.

Observe.

Compare.


----------



## dearlana (Oct 7, 2019)

*Muchas baterías de gel puestas en carga de mantenimiento...con el paso de los años se quedan "abiertas":*

*La mejor reparación que he visto al respecto, después de mirar muchas otras reparaciones que son infructuosas o con resultados muy pobres:*

*Me imagino que para soldar las uniones habrá utilizado un soldador eléctrico de 100 Vatios o más. Porque usar un soplete aquí sería   muy peligroso ( Podría haber explosión .).*

*Pero el método de descubrir externamente una unión metálica abierta entre dos vasos internos de una batería, es muy ingenioso y fácil de hacer.*

Vale la pena ver esta reparación hasta el final:





-----------------------------------------------------------------

Aquí tenemos otra verificación de vasos. Pero yo no metería directamente las puntas del tester a ese medio corrosivo. Hubiera sido muy fácil poner un alambre de cobre intermedio.





------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Easy ?...y a ver cuanto duran las servilletas dobladas:


----------



## dearlana (Oct 15, 2019)

*Matemáticas asombrosas:*

Que a mí me den este número:


4,5238989898989898989....

Y que me digan que existe un "truco" para averiguar qué fracción...qué división fue la que dio lugar a ese número...

Me resulta asombroso:

Se pone una raya fraccionaria:

     _____________________________


Y en la parte "de arriba" de la raya fraccionaria ( = El "Numerador" )...


Se le ponga esto: 452389 - 4523


Y en la "parte de abajo" de la raya fraccionaria ( = El "Denominador" )...


Se le ponga esto: 99000...

*Y que el resultado sea el número de allá arriba...*

Me resulta un truco asombroso y motivador para animarse a estudiar Matemáticas.

--------------------------

*El truco:*

Observen que se pone todo el número hasta llegar a las "dos cifras que luego se repiten indefinidamente" ( = La parte "Periódica" ) el 89.

Luego: A ese número se le resta el mismo número sin poner esas cifras que se repiten indefinidamente.

Y debajo se ponen:

Tantos nueves como cifras que se repiten indefinidamente ( = El 89 que se repite indefinidamente está formado por dos cifras ) O sea: Se pone 99.

Y a continuación de esos nueves, se ponen tantos ceros, como cifras decimales que no se repiten ( = El 523 = Está formado por tres cifras ). O sea: Se ponen tres ceros detrás de los nueves.

Ya está.

Compruebenlo con cualquier otro número con decimales que se les ocurra.

Increíble.


----------



## dearlana (Ene 11, 2020)

*Las perillas estriadas de las radios antiguas:*

Vienen con esos canalitos en su superficie para que los dedos "no resbalen".

Pero con los años y el ácido glutámico...cuando las perillas son blancas, esos canalitos se van ensuciando y rellenando de mala manera.

He visto gente muy paciente; con un alfiler: Deslizándolo por los canalitos durante horas...con la intención de restaurarlos.

*Miren que fácil:*

Un cepillo de dientes enjabonado pasándolo de arriba a abajo.

Luego se hace lo mismo pasándolo con solo agua.
*
¡ Quedan flamantes !. ¡ Como recien compradas !.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2020)

Y ahí nomás te lavás los dientes    jajajajaja


----------



## dearlana (Ene 24, 2020)

Ja ja jaaa 🤑👍👍👍

Para una vez que invento algo...


----------



## dearlana (Feb 17, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La electrónica produce locura temporal


  ¡Cierto !.


----------



## aav (Feb 17, 2020)

dearlana dijo:


> *Las perillas estriadas de las radios antiguas:*
> ...........................................................suprimido x comodidad
> *¡ Quedan flamantes !. ¡ Como recien compradas !.*



Y las perillas de artefactos más modernos, construidas -formadas- de termoplásticos y con colores claros (blanco, marfil, manteca...) que se "amarillean", envejeciendo, y no responden al tratamiento anterior que es mecánico superficial, pueden ser restauradas con Agua Oxigenada [H2O2] (10 Volúmenes) (*) según el siguiente "proceso":

Limpiarlas con un trapo seco o ligeramente humedecido (suciedad gruesa) y luego con agua y jabón, secarla y a renglón seguido, humectarla PAREJA con una solución al 50% de Agua Oxigenada en agua. Dejar actuar, el tiempo hay que probarlo en una parte poco expuesta y de no mucha superficie, pero para arrancar con las pruebas, una media hora bastará si se la deja secar al sol y el doble en interior.

Limpiar con agua despues (enjuague)

Bastante útil en perillas y otras superfices de plásticos claros envejecidos, supongo que en plásticos mas oscuros puede funcionar PERO no lo he probado y sospecho un efecto menor o hasta una ligera decoloración, hay que probrar 1°.

(*) _funciona con las variantes de H2O2 que se usan como decolorante previo a la tintura de pelo y que vienen en un formato"cremoso", como no evapora tan rápido, persiste sobre la superficie y habra que hacer algunas pruebas para no pasarse _

Precaución: Es una reacción química, no un efecto detersivo superficial, interactua el H2O2 con la superfice del plástico y no hay que pasarse de cantidad y/o tiempo o usar el producto mas concentrado que también se vende, so pena de alterar la apariecia del plástico (Ojo colores oscuros)_ t_ambién es -o se comporta como- ligeramente cáustico_ con la piel (Atentti los ojos) ...tampoco es un superácido/cáustico, pero tomar precauciones básicas: Anteojos, cuidado, quizás guantes si se va a trabajar con grandes superfcies...._


----------



## Somfug (Feb 19, 2020)

Dearlana, estoy tratando de inventar una malla con electrodos que se pueda colocar en la cabeza, para captar los distintos tipos de ondas que genera el cerebro. Si conoces lo que es un electroencefalógrafo, es un aparato que capta ondas cerebrales, utilizando un cableado para transmitir los pulsos captados, a un circuito que los convierte en un movimiento mecánico, que hace que un brazo oscile de lado a otro, dibujando sobre un papel dividido en retículas milimétricas o micro métricas (?), que se va desplazando, ondas según la fuerza del pulso de la onda cerebral captada. Sé que conoces este aparato, mi explicación no es para enseñarte esto, sino para que trates de entender lo que quiero hacer. Quiero decirte que tengo la idea pero no se como expresarla y ponerla en ejecución, por eso acudo a ti.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 20, 2020)

Tienes que utilizar Amplificadores de Instrumentación ( 3 Circuitos integrados CA3130 por cada electrodo que quieras colocar. O bien Amplificadores de Instrumentación integrados específicos ). + Los Filtros Pasa-Banda para las Ondas Theta, Alfa, Beta,  Gamma y Delta.

Más los convertidores Analógicos-Digitales de un mínimo de 10 o de 12 bits.

Más el software necesario para tratar todas esas señales.

Más los motores Paso a Paso para trabajar en tres ejes.

Los electrodos van todos , linealmente, en la Región Motora próxima a la Cisura de Rolando. Excepto los de Masa.

El Sujeto tiene que "aprender" a conseguir "emitir" determinados pulsos.

Otro software ex profeso para interpretarlos y trascribirlos digitalmente.

Más la alimentación simétrica aislada galvanicamente para todo eso. Por la Normativa de Seguridad. que vas a tener que cumplir a rajatabla.


----------



## peperc (Feb 22, 2020)

dearlana dijo:


> *En defensa de las bombillas incandescentes y de las pilas de Zinc-Carbón:*
> 
> 1 ) A ver donde conseguimos una *resistencia de 100 Vatios* por 60 céntimos. Y no digamos una de *500 Vatios*. ( Las tubulares de los focos ).
> 
> ...



es que la realidad: la sociedad humana se mueve por  CONVENIENCIA, no por cuidado de el medio ambiente.

un claro ejemplo es los autos electricos.
no dudo que seran la mejora que uno quiera, pero "los autos electricos " usan baterias y las baterias no generan electricidad de la nada ni de lo que sea.
ALMACENAN  electricidad.
y la generacion sigue siendo la misma: represas, centrales termicas, energia nuclear... la misma.
con la diferencia de que dentro de unos años habra MILLONES de baterias en vertederos.

los autos electricos por algo sera que se estan imponiendo, es un avance, como las camaras de fotos ( yo al principio no comprendia) , pero ahora me doy cuenta que fue un avance INMENSO, GIGANTESCO  el pasar hacia la imagen y sonido digitales .


----------



## dearlana (Mar 13, 2020)

Sssh ( No desvelen el secreto ).


SKYFALL dijo:


> Entonces podremos conectar 33 led's blancos en serie para alimentarlos directamente con 120 VAC? es posible que se vea algo de estroboscopica en la luz que produzcan dado que se alimentan directamente de AC.


Hola SKIFALL

Multiplica los 120 V AC por la raiz cuadrada de 2 ( = 1, 414213562303795 ) = 169. 70 Voltios Pico-pico.

Eso lo divides por 3,6 Voltios = 47 Diodos LEDs blancos.

Pero como los diodos LEDs blancos son "lentos" para las corrientes inversas y su vida útil se reduciría:

Debes poner un diodo 1N4007 ( Cuesta 4 céntimos ) en serie con la AC  y un condensador electrolítico en paralelo con la serie de diodos LEDs. Ese condensador electrolítico no es crítico. Te vale cualquiera que soporte tensiones de 200 Voltios o más.

Incluso uno no polarizado de 1 Microfaradio, 250 Voltios, te vale ( Cuesta 1 euro o menos ).

¡ Suerte 1.

P.D.: Y se les quita el parpadeo. ( Que, de todas formas, solo lo notarías, si no hay condensador:  Si mueves rapidamente los diodos de un lado a otro ).

dearlana.


----------



## Frank-19 (Mar 18, 2020)

Yo apenar hago algunos circuitos ya hecho, pero eso no me quita la motivación de quedar hacer mas proyecto (aunque sea simples) y gracias a ustedes me siento aun mas motivado.

muchas gracias.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 25, 2020)

Ahora estoy con un amplificador x10000 en dos pasos, con un LM324 para detectar espúreos. Es impresionante lo que se puede oir con eso. Añadiéndole un diodo de germanio. Un OA 95 por ejemplo: Detecta hasta 3 Gigahertzios.

Espúreos en móviles en stand-by, en tablets, en despertadores, en relojes de pulsera, en televisores, en cables empotrados, en alimentadores, en lámparas LEDs, etc.

Tiene mil usos eso.

Su máximo consumo es de 35 miliamperios con una pila de 9 Voltios.

Dos pasos amplificando por 100, en serie, en Continua, en las entradas no inversoras. El segundo paso con amplificación variable de 0 a 100 mediante potenciómetro de 1Mega en la realimentación negativa.

Impedancia de entrada: 10K.

En la salida: Las dos bobinas de cualquier auricular estandar ( 64 Ohmios. Mediante conectar las dos bobinas en serie = 32x2 Ohmios ).

La bobina captadora la podemos hacer a mano sobre ferrita de sección circular y lo más delgada posible. Yo utilicé un taladro para bobinar sobre ella. Con alambre de cobre de 0,1 milímetros. Unas 3000 vueltas más o menos. Esta ferrita que conseguí de un aparato reciclado: Tiene medio centímetro de diámetro por unos 8 centímetros de longitud.

La caja, por supuesto, metálica, para el blindaje.


----------



## dearlana (May 7, 2020)

Sigo perfeccionando el experimento anterior para:   *Oír las Radiaciones Emitidas por los Móviles 😯😮😲 ( Celulares ) y por cualquier otro aparato electrónico.*

Les garantizo que les va a gustar:

La bobina captadora que hice tenía 600 ohmios de impedancia.

Pues bien:

A medio sensor se le añadió un blindaje en cobre. ( Para qué: Para que su mano al cogerlo haga de "tierra").

Ahora se trata de cambiar los valores de las resistencias en los pasos amplificadores.

Lo más próximo estandar por debajo de 600 ohmios: Son 560 ohmios. ( No puede ser por encima, porque la captación de los tonos graves sería deficiente ).

La realimentación negativa en cada paso será ahora de 5600 ohmios. Y la entrada hacia la masa virtual, será de los 560 ohmios indicados.

Al estar mejor acoplado el sensor, el resultado ahora es óptimo.

Se utilizan tres amplificadores del LM324 amplificando en continua. El cuarto amplificador queda libre pero sí le debemos poner la resistencia de 5600 ohmios y la de 560 ohmios, a masa; como al resto de los amplificadores. Para que el consumo de todo el circuito sea mínimo. 

Como en el caso anterior: Las entradas utilizadas para amplificar son las no inversoras, con su resistencia de 560 ohmios en serie en todos los casos.

En el primer paso amplificador: Poner en paralelo con la resistencia de 5600 ohmios: Un potenciómetro de 10K. Para regular la amplificación y de paso, el volumen.

-------------------------------------------

Asombroso el resultado final:

Por ejemplo: Con una ferrita de AM y un condensador variable de unos 500 picofaradios en paralelo:

Sin más nada:

Eso es una Radio de Galena Virtual. ( Sin auriculares de cristal, sin antena, sin más nada ):

Le aproximamos el sensor a cierta distancia: Por ejemplo: A 5 centímetros.

Ahora nos ponemos a girar el condensador para sintonizar:

Oímos perfectamente la emisora sintonizada. Se oye con una potencia tremenda. Si le aproximamos más el sensor. Con el volúmen a mínimo: Molesta a los oídos.

Y el resto de las pruebas para oír las radiaciones, de móviles, de pantallas de ordenador, de despertadores de AC, de cables de AC, de cables hacia altavoces, de las bobinas de los relojes despertadores a pilas...todo. Resultados mucho mejores. Probable ya no se puedan mejorar más.

Les animo a que lo experimenten. Es un invento muy agradecido. Van a disfrutar mucho y de paso ver como estamos rodeados de radiaciones por todas partes.

Colgando el sensor como si fuera un péndulo y girándolo lentamente: La resultante de la inducción total  de la alterna en cada lugar: Se manifiesta claramente ( Tener en cuenta que la orientación ideal para orientar, por ejemplo nuestra cama: Es la perpendicular a la que señale el sensor ).


----------

